# HO-HO-HOLY GRINCHMAS...10 JOLLY HOLIDAY NIGHTS AT RPR..NOV/DEC 2018



## schumigirl

​*Well...…..*

*This is unusual for me.....starting another one before we go. But, I did enjoy starting the September trip report a little early as it enabled me to finish it before we set off again this trip...…..*

*And this one we are incredibly excited about.....even more so than usual...….*

*But first.....some introductions as not everyone will know who we are...….I`m sure there are some!!*

*We are Carole, Tom and for this trip our wonderful son Kyle who is over the moon to be coming back again for this trip…….*

*We did our first Christmas trip last December for only seven nights and fell in love with all the Holiday experiences at Universal, so we knew we wanted to come back this year but for 10 nights......so Kyle put in his vacation request for 14 days and it was fine of course. Although we have 10 nights in Orlando, we have the night before at the airport, our overnight flight home and then a little recovery time from jetlag..….Kyle being young will recover quicker than us of course...… He has just over six weeks vacation a year, so it left him plenty of time to take other trips in the year and some long weekends too.......*

*So, we are a very happy family of three this time. Tom as most of you who have been reading along with the last few trip reports will know took early retirement last year, and it was absolutely the best move ever...….*

*He is often asked by everyone........does he miss work and his career...……*





​

*That`ll be a no then!!!!*

*Since he retired we have managed to take more trips than ever before....this December trip will take us to 82 nights in Orlando since last September, so within 15 months. Not bad. We are incredibly lucky to be able to do this and I can honestly say we appreciate every single one of them.*

*I officially retired many years ago, when we moved away from family when Kyle was a baby I decided I wasn't leaving him with anyone.....my mum took care of him back then for mornings only as I went back part time when he was 7 months old......8am till 11.30am......lol......it was hardly worth going in some days.....but it was fun and ideal. Once we moved away when he was 18 months old, I became a full time mum and loved every second......once Kyle was at school aged 5 I did a few things just to give me something to do, but got bored with that and when he was around 12 or 13 I went to work for my best friend for two years......and finally decided after that I was done working......and again, don't regret it. Folks ask what I do all day...….plenty!!! I keep busy with some volunteer stuff and now of course I feel like a professional trip planner......not only ours, but I help various friends who are going and now even friends kids who are going to Orlando...….it`s fun!!! But basically we suit ourselves now...…*

*Kyle graduated in 2016 with a Masters Degree in Chemical Engineering and decided to go into the world of Finance......and loves it!!! He is doing incredibly well, and to say we are proud of him is a complete understatement..…..he is the nicest and most well mannered young man and everyone who meets him thinks the same..…..of course I`m biased, but I`m his mum  But, we couldn't ask for a better son.*

*This is our boy with his favourite dessert ever.....Linda`s Chocolate Fudge Cake from Cheesecake Factory...….this gets a 10/10...……*

*This boy does love chocolate...……..*











*This is us beside the RPR Christmas tree last year...….although I can see how much we have blossomed over the last year ……...all that good living and cocktails takes it effects!!!! We can diet after this trip...isn`t that right ladies  It`s hard to lose weight in winter.....and weight gain creeps up on you with slippers on!!!!*








​
*So, with introductions over...…..*

*This trip begins with our overnight at the airport which again is at The Radisson at Manchester Airport...it takes us around 3 hours or a little more to drive up there......we are hoping weather is decent for the journey of course. Being December it can be one way or the other...….*







​
*We drive up there and enjoy a relaxing start to our trip.....we have a drink, nice meal and try to sleep some before the flight the next day, we never usually sleep much at all......excitement has really kicked in by now. So, we stay there on Wednesday Nov 28th...….this was booked as soon as we knew Kyle had the time off early this year. We like it here, but may try somewhere else in the future just for a change as we have stayed here exclusively for many years over many trips. We have a family room booked, which means Kyle has his own room attached to ours but whereas they used to have a bathroom each, when they did the remodel they changed that, so now we share a bathroom...….something we don't have to do at home.....but it`s fine, we don't mind sharing.....we`re family!!!! *

*Well, we are hoping this is what we get as they have well and truly cocked up or original booking which was for two rooms and Executive Lounge access.......but, they changed their computer system and our booking was mysteriously changed to one room with a rollaway...….er, no, that's not happening....so after many calls and emails to the concierge manager we got it sorted...….we hope. Will find out when we check in.*

*We then fly Thursday Nov 29th with Virgin Atlantic for 10 nights...……*







​

*We fly with both Virgin and Thomas Cook as and when suits us......usually flight times dictate which airline.....but we are happy with either and have had excellent flights with both......but, there is something special about the 747 Jumbo that we love...….it is an impressive plane and feels huge!!! And more importantly…….it has 4 engines!!!! 4 engines are much better than 2 engines here...…..it`s a long flight!!!! I`m not a nervous flyer now at all....and usually we fly close to the Eastern Seaboard but there are times when we cross directly across the Atlantic.....and I wonder then about how we would manage if anything happened to the engines ...….it has been explained to me many times how we`d be alright, but, it still makes me a little nervous to be so far from a coastline......I much prefer hugging the coast.*

*We have booked exit row seats on the way out which gives you so much leg room......and on the way home we have Premium seats......there was no Premium available on the way out or we would have booked it...….but these seats are a good compromise...….*

*This was us on the way out last year on the Virgin Jumbo...…..*









*This trip is exclusively at RPR...…….10 nights and it was also booked for us as soon as we knew the dates......we love this hotel!!!!*


















​
*Anyone who has read any of the previous trip reports will know how much we feel at home at both Royal Pacific and Sapphire...….but this was the first Universal hotel we stayed at and instantly felt we had come home..…..and didn't stay anywhere else for many years, until Sapphire was open just over a year when it was arranged for us to stay there...…..so, we do love them both...….*

*But, no split stays for such a short trip....although never say never...….so we have a King Suite booked as Kyle did mention once or twice that either one or maybe even both of us   may snore just a little...…*







​
*So, King Suite it is then. *

*Excited???....Absolutely...….so looking forward to seeing all the Holiday things again this year and more so because Kyle will be with us again. *

*We do love our vacations where we are just a couple again, that is wonderful of course, but being altogether is special and we are thrilled that as an adult, he still wants to come along with us of course......some kids don't, but we will take him as long as he wants to come....some friends say they wish their kids would go with them and some can`t get their adult kids to stop visiting with them.....lol......I think they love it really!!!! *

*So, will have a few posts with some plans and ideas for what we might be doing...…..*

*And this trip we do have one or two plans which is unusual for us and even have one Dis meet, that we are so looking forward to planned...*

*So, once again, this is the start of another trip report for 2108...I truly hope anyone who takes the time to read it, thank you for reading and hope you enjoy it...….*

*As of today we have seven more sleeps...…...*





​

*More soon...…..*




​


----------



## Robo56

Yeah !!!!! Another fabulous trip report started for the Schumi family.

I know you all will have a great trip.

I look forward to reading more.


----------



## Ladyfish77

Wow, am I the first one here (edit:second one)!  Awesome.  I usually show up 3/4 way through the report!  Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy to follow along again!!!!  Can't wait to hear more about your plans.  

I am like you about the adult children.  I know if we would do a trip to Florida, we would need to included the dd ( 25 ) as her fiance is NOT wanting to go to Universal or Disney.  And if we took the boys without her, I'm sure you would even hear her disapproval of us not including her   We enjoy spending time with our kids...and value the time they want to spend with us.  The dd lives around 8 hours away from us.  We see her more in the Spring summer and fall.  Winter is just too hard to travel much for such a long distance.  The weather can be gross and horrible to drive in.


----------



## macraven

_Goody !
Another treat for us with the start of another trip report by Carole _


----------



## Raeven

Following along! 



schumigirl said:


> *As of today we have seven more sleeps...…...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



We're leaving one day behind you so seeing your countdown makes me so excited!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Yeah !!!!! Another fabulous trip report started for the Schumi family.
> 
> I know you all will have a great trip.
> 
> I look forward to reading more.



*WELCOME*  Robo............you made it first!!!

Nice to have you along for this one too........didn’t expect to start it so soon, but had some time.......

Hope you enjoy it a lot.......


----------



## schumigirl

Ladyfish77 said:


> Wow, am I the first one here (edit:second one)!  Awesome.  I usually show up 3/4 way through the report!  Enjoy your trip!!!




*WELCOME*  Ladyfish77..........

Lol........you’re on the first page though........yay!!!

Thank you so much, we are so excited..........will get a few posts in before we go then get started properly when we get home.........

Nice to see you on this one too.........


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy to follow along again!!!!  Can't wait to hear more about your plans.
> 
> I am like you about the adult children.  I know if we would do a trip to Florida, we would need to included the dd ( 25 ) as her fiance is NOT wanting to go to Universal or Disney.  And if we took the boys without her, I'm sure you would even hear her disapproval of us not including her   We enjoy spending time with our kids...and value the time they want to spend with us.  The dd lives around 8 hours away from us.  We see her more in the Spring summer and fall.  Winter is just too hard to travel much for such a long distance.  The weather can be gross and horrible to drive in.



*Welcome* Pumpkin1172..........

Glad to see you here again for this one too.............

Yep, it is wonderful to spend time with our children regardless of age.......and yes, I can imagine the sound of your DD if you did that......lol.......we’ll take Kyle as long as he wants to come with us.......I can see when he’s married with kids a whole brood coming along......lol.......

8 hours is a long way away isn’t it........and with weather affecting travel, it can be a long time between visits I imagine...........we live away from family too, and it can be tough........

Nice to have you along too........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Goody !
> Another treat for us with the start of another trip report by Carole _



Welcome To you too macraven.........


Always a pleasure to see you post in the reports.......

And always glad to see you enjoy them....and again, hope you enjoy this one too........getting a head start to this one as it worked out well last time time wise..........

Hope it’s a fun read for you........


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> Following along!
> 
> 
> 
> We're leaving one day behind you so seeing your countdown makes me so excited!



*WELCOME* Raeven.........

I’m so glad you’re reading along this one too........and wooohoooo.......one day behind us!!!

Fantastic........hope you like this one


----------



## jump00

Christmas really has come early............ another trip report from Carole


----------



## NancyLuvsMickey

Hi Carole!!! (And Tom too)... I've read ALL your trip reports, but have never commented... I just want to let you know that I love reading about all your adventures!!! My youngest is 11 and wants to go to Universal instead of Disney (yes, we are one of THOSE families!!! LOL!!!) And because of you, I'm serious thinking about buying AP's to Universal... You're such a bad influence, but in a good way!!! Universal really needs to make you a spokesperson for them... I'm guessing their attendance has gone up because of your trip reports... I can't wait to ready about your next adventure!!!


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Christmas really has come early............ another trip report from Carole



*WELCOME* Along to this one too jump00..........

And thank you......I like that!!!

Hope you enjoy this one once it gets properly started..........glad to have you along.........


----------



## schumigirl

NancyLuvsMickey said:


> Hi Carole!!! (And Tom too)... I've read ALL your trip reports, but have never commented... I just want to let you know that I love reading about all your adventures!!! My youngest is 11 and wants to go to Universal instead of Disney (yes, we are one of THOSE families!!! LOL!!!) And because of you, I'm serious thinking about buying AP's to Universal... You're such a bad influence, but in a good way!!! Universal really needs to make you a spokesperson for them... I'm guessing their attendance has gone up because of your trip reports... I can't wait to ready about your next adventure!!!




Well........a massive WELCOME  along to NancyLuvsMickey........

I’m over the moon to read your lovely comments.........and thank you for them.......I happily accept all comments.....especially those as lovely as yours.......

How fabulous you’re thinking of getting AP and heading to the Dark Side.........oh I can be such a bad influence on folks.......lol.....but in such a good way!!! I’m sure you’d all love Universal........so much fun........

Oh I understand about Disney......it can be an amazing place......and you can always go back at some point.......of course once you go to Universal you may not want to......  jk........

I really did love your comments, they did make me smile.......

Lovely to have you along for this one and I am so glad you joined in with us for this one........and sincerely hope you enjoy it too.........


----------



## Suprachica79

In for another lovely trip report from Schumi, we are going for our very first onsite stay at Portofino dec 1-8 and can’t wait to partake in the holiday festivities either!


----------



## schumigirl

Suprachica79 said:


> In for another lovely trip report from Schumi, we are going for our very first onsite stay at Portofino dec 1-8 and can’t wait to partake in the holiday festivities either!




Another Welcome to Suprachica79.............

How exciting you have your first onsite stay at Universal!! Portofino is beautiful.........I’m sure you’ll have a wonderful trip and yep, the holiday experiences are fun....we are so looking forward to seeing it all again.........

And so glad to have you along for this trip report.......I hope you enjoy reading and look forward to your comments.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Well I made it on first page anyway.  So busy it’s all I could do to check in on DANS bread and discovered another Carole TR in progress .

So nice Kyle is able to go along as well!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Well I made it on first page anyway.  So busy it’s all I could do to check in on DANS bread and discovered another Carole TR in progress .
> 
> So nice Kyle is able to go along as well!



Yay.....you found me...….*WELCOME *

Glad to have you along for this one too...and hope you enjoy this one too...…...yep, we are so over the moon Kyle is with us this trip...…...


----------



## schumigirl

*THIS WEEK ON THE EAST COAST OF THE UK...…….*

*or so it seems...…………..*







*LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SCENE NEXT WEEK...………..*


----------



## schumigirl

*FEELING VERY CHRISTMASSY THIS WEEKEND*




​


*So, we have 5 more sleeps till we leave for our overnight at the airport hotel...…..*

*Suitcases haven't been brought down from the attic yet...…..we have been keeping them out in one of the spare rooms, but we had a mass clear out and put them up out of the way...….will probably bring them down tomorrow when we bring the indoor trees down to decorate them and the inside of the house...….*

*Cue cute xmas tree gif....……*





​






​
*As we won`t be back till Dec 10th, we decided to get everything up before we go...….probably the earliest we ever put everything up...….but cases will appear then.....although we won`t be packing till Tuesday night or Wednesday morning...…I couldn't pack weeks ahead of time...so that`ll be a job for next week...…..everything is washed and ready to pack hanging up. *

*So, while we are waiting to go we make sure everything is in order with the ESTA we have to have to enter the United States, actually we can`t leave the UK to travel to America without one...….we do this online and it`s only $14 each and lasts two years...….ours were all up to date, so no worries there...…*

*Travel insurance is the next thing to be renewed...….we have a yearly policy that includes all three of us.....so that was updated to start before we left...….*

*We also renewed our Annual Passes last week...….and of course right now they are doing a fabulous deal where you get 18 months for the price of 12 months...…*






​
*So, with that we ordered Kyle a 14 day ticket from a UK vendor and it arrived more or less within a few days. The 14 day ticket is a fabulous ticket to be able to purchase, it is a park to park and excellent value for folks who stay longer...…..so we were good to go with our park access...……not really much point of getting Kyle an AP as he only visits once a year now...….*

*Our rental car had been booked way back in January when we knew this trip was going ahead...….I cannot even remember what we booked, but, I think it was something like a Tahoe size...…..I doubt we`ll be lucky enough to get the Maserati a third time...…..so, whatever we get we`ll be happy with...…..we do plan to go around a little this time too. *


*More to come...…………*





​


----------



## saskdw

That is the most amazing piece of chocolate cake I have ever seen!!


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> That is the most amazing piece of chocolate cake I have ever seen!!




*WELCOME......*to saskdw...........lovely to see you post.........

Yes, that chocolate cake is something to behold!!! He did order two in that picture, but.......ended up taking it home with us.......it is rich and solid!!


So glad to have you along for this one too.......always a pleasure to see you comment..........I truly hope you enjoy this one too...........


----------



## J'aime Paris

Awwww......man!

I cleaned my house from top to bottom and made Thanksgiving dinner for 15 people....
...and I missed the start of your new TR, lol!!!

Glad I found it though


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> This is our boy with his favourite dessert ever.....Linda`s Chocolate Fudge Cake from Cheesecake Factory.


Kyle has great taste. Best chocolate cake ever. Glad I am not the only one who doesn't eat cheesecake at the Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## tink1957

How did I miss the start of your trip report?  Must have been the food coma from yesterday combined with black Friday 

Better late than never I guess, I can't wait to read everything you're up to this time.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Awwww......man!
> 
> I cleaned my house from top to bottom and made Thanksgiving dinner for 15 people....
> ...and I missed the start of your new TR, lol!!!
> 
> Glad I found it though



 back to this one too J’aime Paris.......

Oh that sounds an incredibly busy day.................but hope you enjoyed Thanksgiving, get togethers are so much fun at any time of the year..........

Yes, I’m glad you found this one too.........hope you enjoy it too....always glad to see you post


----------



## Franrose

Subbing along too!  We'll be around for three nights of your trip - same hotel - can't be any longer as we have a cruise booked.  And some shopping booked lol (a night at Florida mall).  If you spot us, we'll be the ones with two pre-teen girls with Kiwi/Australian accents!


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Kyle has great taste. Best chocolate cake ever. Glad I am not the only one who doesn't eat cheesecake at the Cheesecake Factory.



 Along too Vicki.......

Glad to see you here.........and Kyle would definitely agree with you.......he’s not a cheesecake fan at all, but that cake.........well, that’ll be lunch for him I’m sure........it is very filling, but he eats it with so much enthusiasm......lol.......I couldn’t even manage a quarter of it.......but I’m not a fan of chocolate cake........

Nice to have you along for this one too..........


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> How did I miss the start of your trip report?  Must have been the food coma from yesterday combined with black Friday
> 
> Better late than never I guess, I can't wait to read everything you're up to this time.



 Back Vicki!!!


Glad you made it along for our latest adventure.......although you are forgiven for being late as food coma’s are an integral part of any Thanksgiving........lol.........

Hope you enjoy this one too.......and I’m still sorry we miss each other by a few days again........but, we did manage a meet this past trip.......and there’s next September too...........

But, glad you’re here and reading along.........


----------



## schumigirl

Franrose said:


> Subbing along too!  We'll be around for three nights of your trip - same hotel - can't be any longer as we have a cruise booked.  And some shopping booked lol (a night at Florida mall).  If you spot us, we'll be the ones with two pre-teen girls with Kiwi/Australian accents!



 Franrose...........

I’m so glad you’ve joined in this one too.........

And how fabulous you’ll be at RPR too.........and then a cruise!! Now, that sounds an amazing trip.......where is your cruise going to? 

And how long is the flight from Oz? I have no clue........you all must be so excited as it’s so close for you too.....

Oh I’ll listen out for your accents........lol.......but if you see us please give us a holler......it would be lovely to say hello to you and your family.........we always love when folks come and chat to us........

Nice to have you along...........


----------



## Franrose

schumigirl said:


> And how long is the flight from Oz? I have no clue........you all must be so excited as it’s so close for you too.....
> 
> Oh I’ll listen out for your accents........lol.......but if you see us please give us a holler......it would be lovely to say hello to you and your family.........we always love when folks come and chat to us........



Will do!  

The flights - from Brisbane, where we are, it's 14 hours direct to LAX and then the 5 or so hours to MCO (if I am a little wrong in that second leg, it's because I'm being vague on purpose - I don't want to remember ha ha!).  We are going via Auckland, NZ though so while the overall trip will be longer, we'll have a break in that 14-hour trip which will make it approximately 2.5 hours and then 12 hours.  We love the stop in Auckland as we are Kiwis and we can stock up on our favourite chocolates and just know we are among our people few hours, even though we can't leave the airport lol.

Our cruise is a Disney cruise, our kids have always wanted to try that line (we have done a few others but never Disney - they've been hooked on the idea since they saw a DCL 'documentary' years ago) - through the Western Caribbean.  So Mexico, Grand Cayman & Jamaica (plus Castaway Cay).   

We are a week away from leaving now too.  Super exciting


----------



## I-4Bound

Yes!! I am badly in need of Christmas cheer this year, and your report will fit the bill! If I may make a tiny request, would you report on the special holiday food offerings in the Wizarding World? I am hoping they have added more choices since last year. We had really been looking forward to lots of special Christmas themed treats but did not find many. Cheers to a wonderful family vacation!


----------



## schumigirl

Franrose said:


> Will do!
> 
> The flights - from Brisbane, where we are, it's 14 hours direct to LAX and then the 5 or so hours to MCO (if I am a little wrong in that second leg, it's because I'm being vague on purpose - I don't want to remember ha ha!).  We are going via Auckland, NZ though so while the overall trip will be longer, we'll have a break in that 14-hour trip which will make it approximately 2.5 hours and then 12 hours.  We love the stop in Auckland as we are Kiwis and we can stock up on our favourite chocolates and just know we are among our people few hours, even though we can't leave the airport lol.
> 
> Our cruise is a Disney cruise, our kids have always wanted to try that line (we have done a few others but never Disney - they've been hooked on the idea since they saw a DCL 'documentary' years ago) - through the Western Caribbean.  So Mexico, Grand Cayman & Jamaica (plus Castaway Cay).
> 
> We are a week away from leaving now too.  Super exciting




Oh my that is a long flight.......thing is, it’s not just the flight, it’s the waiting around in the airport before the flight, waiting in the lounge then any delays.......it makes a long day even longer........so to start with the length of flight you have.......wow!!! Makes our nine and a half hour flight seem like a short hop........

What kind of chocolates do you get in New Zealand that you can’t get in Oz? I have no knowledge of New Zealand....well, not much at all.........it’s nice you have a stop in place you call home........

Oh your cruise sounds fabulous!! One of the regular posters on the SAN thread, keishashadow has done a lot of cruises and I believe she went to Castaway Cay and showed me some pictures of it....... beautiful!! Disney cruises always seem to have amazing reviews..........I’m sure you’ll love it as a seasoned cruiser.......how lovely......

Look forward to chatting some more.........and yes, so exciting when the trip gets closer.........


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Yes!! I am badly in need of Christmas cheer this year, and your report will fit the bill! If I may make a tiny request, would you report on the special holiday food offerings in the Wizarding World? I am hoping they have added more choices since last year. We had really been looking forward to lots of special Christmas themed treats but did not find many. Cheers to a wonderful family vacation!



The welcome emoticon is gone for now.......so.........

A very warm *WELCOME...........*to you Andrea..........

Glad you made it along for this one too..........

Yes, absolutely will have a good mooch on the food offerings in WW.........I didn’t pay a lot of attention last year, but will this year..........I may even force myself to sample some of them.......just for you of course........lol.........

Always nice to see you post Andrea.......love seeing you here and hope you enjoy this read too.....

Oh I’ve given in.........we are going to watch Reginald Owen Christmas Carol tonight.........can’t wait any longer.......we put our inside decorations and trees up today........(I’m exhausted) lol.......but since it’s all Christmassy no point in waiting..........will let you know how we enjoy it.........and we’re going to watch the George C Scott one again........and I’m convinced I’m going to like it better this time.........

Have a great Saturday Andrea........


----------



## smiths02

Will enjoy reading along.  I would love to see both Orlando theme parks around the Holidays, but I can only get off during around actual Thanksgiving and Christmas (not that I'm complaining as many don't get those days), but we are with family then and I'm not sure I would want to be in the crowds on the actual holidays.
Maybe when we retire...my DH is trying to convince me that it makes more financial sense for him to retire early...I think it makes more sense for him to retire early and then get a second job LOL  Then again, we have 3 kids to get through college.


----------



## I-4Bound

schumigirl said:


> The welcome emoticon is gone for now.......so.........
> 
> A very warm *WELCOME...........*to you Andrea..........
> 
> Glad you made it along for this one too..........
> 
> Yes, absolutely will have a good mooch on the food offerings in WW.........I didn’t pay a lot of attention last year, but will this year..........I may even force myself to sample some of them.......just for you of course........lol.........
> 
> Always nice to see you post Andrea.......love seeing you here and hope you enjoy this read too.....
> 
> Oh I’ve given in.........we are going to watch Reginald Owen Christmas Carol tonight.........can’t wait any longer.......we put our inside decorations and trees up today........(I’m exhausted) lol.......but since it’s all Christmassy no point in waiting..........will let you know how we enjoy it.........and we’re going to watch the George C Scott one again........and I’m convinced I’m going to like it better this time.........
> 
> Have a great Saturday Andrea........



Can't wait to hear how you like it!


----------



## Franrose

schumigirl said:


> What kind of chocolates do you get in New Zealand that you can’t get in Oz? I have no knowledge of New Zealand....well, not much at all.........it’s nice you have a stop in place you call home........



Whittakers!  https://www.whittakers.co.nz/en_WW/products/  We can get a selection of their stuff here in Aus, but not the full range - and often they will do limited edition bars based on the flavours of other iconic NZ lollies & icecreams.  We Kiwis grew up eating Jellytip iceblocks, for example (https://i.pinimg.com/originals/43/08/f7/4308f77d6dd831e36ebe80c1f240fab3.png) - so for a while, they did a Jellytip chocolate.  It's like precious gold and I have a secret bar hidden away in my freezer for an _emergency_.  


It's probably actually very lucky I don't live in NZ anymore and can't get this stuff as easily as I used to.  Lol!


----------



## iona

Yay - another trip report! Although I still need to read the end of the last one 

I've just seen this appear in your footer "*SEP-OCT 2019..A MONTH @ RPR/HHN*" - looks like we'll be there at the same time (although we're staying at PBH).


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> Will enjoy reading along.  I would love to see both Orlando theme parks around the Holidays, but I can only get off during around actual Thanksgiving and Christmas (not that I'm complaining as many don't get those days), but we are with family then and I'm not sure I would want to be in the crowds on the actual holidays.
> Maybe when we retire...my DH is trying to convince me that it makes more financial sense for him to retire early...I think it makes more sense for him to retire early and then get a second job LOL  Then again, we have 3 kids to get through college.



*WELCOME ALONG........*smiths02........nice to see you again..........


Oh I couldn’t imagine being there actually over Christmas......far too busy for us! We have friends who stay 3 weeks over Christmas and New Year and love it.......but don’t do the parks much......not for me.....I’ve seen her pictures!!! 

3 kids going through college will certainly impact any decision.........hope he does get to retire early......I know for Tom, it was absolutely the best decision........but we were fortunate to have no financial implications whatsoever......that definitely makes a difference, we are lucky there. 

But, glad to have you read along with this one too........hope it’s a fun read for you........


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Can't wait to hear how you like it!



Bit late watching it tonight as some friends popped around for a drink......so, had to wait till they left.....ironically, he would have loved the movie......her not so much, but we always joke she has no soul .......never cries at sad movies!!! Who doesn’t cry at sad movies!  

Loved it!!! 

It was so good.......very traditional Dickens feeling about the whole movie.....we’d definitely watch it again. 

I still think Alasdair Sim 1951 film is my favourite version, but that’s the version I’ve watched since I was a child.......so, obvious bias there......but I’m so glad you told me about it as I’d never have watched it other wise.....so thank you! 

George C Scott version will be either Tuesday night or after we get back..........I love that story!


----------



## schumigirl

Franrose said:


> Whittakers!  https://www.whittakers.co.nz/en_WW/products/  We can get a selection of their stuff here in Aus, but not the full range - and often they will do limited edition bars based on the flavours of other iconic NZ lollies & icecreams.  We Kiwis grew up eating Jellytip iceblocks, for example (https://i.pinimg.com/originals/43/08/f7/4308f77d6dd831e36ebe80c1f240fab3.png) - so for a while, they did a Jellytip chocolate.  It's like precious gold and I have a secret bar hidden away in my freezer for an _emergency_.
> 
> 
> It's probably actually very lucky I don't live in NZ anymore and can't get this stuff as easily as I used to.  Lol!



Oh wow.........that does look like good chocolate.........I’ve never heard of that brand. Love the ice lollies too! Nice having and emergency stash too......lol.......yes it may be a good thing you don’t have easy access to it.....lol

It’s one thing I don’t like.......American chocolate....I usually love all things American........but not chocolate or tea......British and Swiss chocolate is our winner there.........

Don’t blame you for stocking up........


----------



## schumigirl

iona said:


> Yay - another trip report! Although I still need to read the end of the last one
> 
> I've just seen this appear in your footer "*SEP-OCT 2019..A MONTH @ RPR/HHN*" - looks like we'll be there at the same time (although we're staying at PBH).




*WELCOME iona........*glad to see you here again too........


Lol.......last one was a little long!!! Can’t fault you for not being finished yet lol ......I can babble with the best of them!!

Oh how lovely..........hopefully we’ll run into each other next year.........we do pop to PBH for Sal’s pizza.......one of the requests Kyle has for this trip........love their pizza! 

We’re there from Sept 3rd till Oct 2nd.........hope we get to say hello.........

Glad you’re catching up with this one too, hope you enjoy reading along.........


----------



## iona

schumigirl said:


> Oh I couldn’t imagine being there actually over Christmas......far too busy for us! We have friends who stay 3 weeks over Christmas and New Year and love it.......but don’t do the parks much......not for me.....I’ve seen her pictures!!!



We've done Disney over Christmas but not Universal (it was a bonus trip when we had some spare DVC points and spotted some cheap flights - we couldn't justify the cost of the Universal add on when it was supposed to be a "no Orlando" year). We flew out on 12 December and back on Boxing Day which I think was a good way to do it - it wasn't too busy for the first week or so and yet we still got to visit the parks and go for a swim on Christmas Day. It was weird not being home for Christmas, so we've not done it since, but I'd like another December trip someday so we can see the Universal Christmas stuff. In the meantime I'll have to live vicariously through you.



schumigirl said:


> It’s one thing I don’t like.......American chocolate....I usually love all things American........but not chocolate or tea......British and Swiss chocolate is our winner there.........



I hear you! We have been known to bring our own tea bags...



schumigirl said:


> Lol.......last one was a little long!!! Can’t fault you for not being finished yet lol ......I can babble with the best of them!!



We have no plans for today (we were supposed to be taking my parents out for lunch but my mum's poorly) so I hope to make good progress.



schumigirl said:


> Oh how lovely..........hopefully we’ll run into each other next year.........we do pop to PBH for Sal’s pizza.......one of the requests Kyle has for this trip........love their pizza!



Sal's pizza is always a must do for us too. I'm not sure why it's quite SO good but it is.



schumigirl said:


> We’re there from Sept 3rd till Oct 2nd.........hope we get to say hello.........



Sounds like it'll be the briefest of overlaps. We don't check in until the 1st. You really did mean a month though - wow - that will be amazing! We tend to do 14-18 nights and by the end of that my husband's about ready to come home but I never am!


----------



## schumigirl

iona said:


> We've done Disney over Christmas but not Universal (it was a bonus trip when we had some spare DVC points and spotted some cheap flights - we couldn't justify the cost of the Universal add on when it was supposed to be a "no Orlando" year). We flew out on 12 December and back on Boxing Day which I think was a good way to do it - it wasn't too busy for the first week or so and yet we still got to visit the parks and go for a swim on Christmas Day. It was weird not being home for Christmas, so we've not done it since, but I'd like another December trip someday so we can see the Universal Christmas stuff. In the meantime I'll have to live vicariously through you.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you! We have been known to bring our own tea bags...
> 
> 
> 
> We have no plans for today (we were supposed to be taking my parents out for lunch but my mum's poorly) so I hope to make good progress.
> 
> 
> 
> Sal's pizza is always a must do for us too. I'm not sure why it's quite SO good but it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it'll be the briefest of overlaps. We don't check in until the 1st. You really did mean a month though - wow - that will be amazing! We tend to do 14-18 nights and by the end of that my husband's about ready to come home but I never am!



Being there at Christmas does sound lovely, but don't fancy the crowds!!! Yes, you`ll have to plan for another trip sometime.....

Hope your mum feels better soon......parents are such a worry at times aren't they...…

Oh we take tea bags to New York when I`m with mum....she doesn't drink coffee at all, and it seems to be Liptons everywhere which tastes like pond water....and its not the water as the NY water is decent....but nothing quite like British tea bags!!

We`re never ready to come home, I know what you mean......we are looking forward to a month and being really able to relax.....I think!!! 

Hope you enjoy the rest of the report...….


----------



## schumigirl

*So, we are now at 3 sleeps till we leave for our overnight at the airport. *

*As we often say, we never really plan for much when we are there...…..however, we have The Palm booked again. This is one restaurant we love and it can get incredibly busy especially on weekends and we have booked it for Saturday Dec 1st...…….*

*Kyle loves this place as much as we do...…..and this was his first request to go back to again this trip.....and I`m guessing this is the dessert that Kyle will opt for again as he loved it...….*








​*The Palm is a beautiful restaurant...…...it is our favourite onsite restaurant of them all I think, well, of the upscale restaurants anyway...…...service is always exceptional and food has never disappointed...….the shrimp cocktail is one of my favourite appetisers……...*







​
*This place really is the highlight of the HRH...…..steaks are always perfect and absolutely everything we have eaten there is beautiful. So, this was an obvious choice to go back to. *

*Other choices this trip will be Jake`s American Bar in RPR, Sal`s for pizza at PBH and definitely Strong Water Bar in Sapphire Falls...…..

I said Kyle wouldn't finish this cheese pizza from Sal`s...……..


​




He did. Apart from the crust of course. 

And we do have one Dis Meet planned...…..I believe we will be meeting in Amatista again for dinner...…..and it is with the lovely keishashadow and her mister……….we met up here for lunch in September after missing each other a few trips...….and it was a lovely afternoon...….so when we knew we were both there at the same time, we knew we had to get a meet organised again...…..*

*This was us after lunch...……..
*





​*

Looking forward to this one.....*

*As this is a park focused trip we will probably eat more in the parks for lunch, Louie`s is always a good choice for cheap and cheerful pizza, and then Ben and Jerry`s as that's Kyle`s favourite ice cream.....*







*
Lombard`s may be an option too for lunch one day......this has always been a hit or a miss for some visits, but many have mentioned how good it has been this last year...…..but as with most of our trips, we`ll wing it as usual. *














*This really is a beautiful restaurant inside......the first time we visited in 2007 we were so surprised to walk into somewhere as beautiful and elegant...….so many had said we`d be disappointed in Universal in general as the food was all theme park rubbish...….how wrong they were!!!! We thoroughly enjoyed the choices available and it certainly doesn't feel like a theme park food place. 
Margaritaville hopefully will be in there at some point, but nowhere else in Citywalk will make the cut this time for us...……*

*So many choices and not enough days!!!! *

*Offsite we will hopefully manage Red Lobster which again we love.....cheap and cheerful food too......we may be a little limited in offsite restaurants this year as we do want to enjoy the evening holiday offerings again......so time wise we may not do as many of those as we usually do. *


*More ideas coming up.....….*


----------



## schumigirl

*
Of course the Holiday events will be a big part of this trip as was the same last year...……*

*One of the highlights was the Castle Night show which was beautiful...…...and much better than the regular one they run throughout the rest of the year...…..*

*We wandered upon it and although it was busy, we managed to see it clear and without waiting at all......this was perfect for us as we hate hanging around a lot. *

*It was very atmospheric as the lights were dimmed then it began...…..*

















​*It was well worth seeing.…….the music was good too and we did watch it again....everyone seemed to enjoy it that was around us...….*

*Hogsmeade is beautiful at night anyway, but with the addition of the understated decorations around the buildings, it was even prettier...…..*















*The Studios has Macy`s Parade...….and we loved this last year!!! It was so pretty and seeing Father Christmas and snow was beautiful...….again, more understated than other parades, but we enjoyed it.....*





























​
*And of course you can`t forget the Grinchmas offerings...……..*
​





​*We do plan to enjoy this a little more this year if we can...…..who doesn't love the Grinch...……*






​
*Our only other plans are to do something we can`t quite believe we haven't done before...….*





​


*We are all huge space buffs...….and for some reason this is something we`ve always passed on....*

*Kyle and I watch as many live launches as we can through NASA tv and he takes a massive interest in all things to do with all that they do...….it is fascinating. *

*So, we decided that although this is a shorter trip of only 10 nights, we`d take the time and make the journey to KSC one day.*

*Weeks before our trip we knew there was finally a launch planned for when we were there......we had missed many launches in previous years sometimes by a day, which was annoying...…..but, we now had to decided did we want to go and face the melee of Kennedy on a launch day, or go another day and watch the launch from the hotel as there is a window you can see a launch perfectly...…..*

*We have decided, after speaking to someone who has been many times on launch days, to pass and we`ll visit another day...…..we still have to decide which extras we want to add on to this day. *

*It seems you can easily fill at least 2 or 3 days here, and I`m sure Kyle would opt to do so if he could.....lol.....but we`ll do that this week and get booked online before we go. Maybe tomorrow...….I`m forgetting how close the trip is now...……

We do have some more thoughts on what we might do this trip...……

But, right now apart from having a lot of fun......very few things are planned...…... *


----------



## Franrose

Oh I am so glad you are going to KSC Schumigirl!  Being from little old downunder, we have nothing like this at home and every time we go I just walk around with my mind being blown.  I even get teary in certain spots.   We haven't actually done the whole thing yet although we've been twice, because there's so much to see and some things you just cannot miss (the bus trip out to the launch pads etc, and the Space Shuttle Atlantis).  I'll have to go look up the launch - we have already picked our date so although I'd LOVE to see one, I don't think we'd want to try for the visitor centre that day!

A couple of years ago there was a launch happening the day after we arrived after we'd flown straight through - I was so excited - but jet lag hit us hard and we slept through it.  

_ETA - I see it's Dec 4th - the day after we arrive again.  I sure hope we aren't sleeping this time as it's meant to be a full park day on our schedule lol! _


----------



## Franrose

schumigirl said:


> *Weeks before our trip we knew there was finally a launch planned for when we were there......we had missed many launches in previous years sometimes by a day, which was annoying...…..but, we now had to decided did we want to go and face the melee of Kennedy on a launch day, or go another day and watch the launch from the hotel as there is a window you can see a launch perfectly...…..
> *



Can I ask where that window is please, if it's not too big of a secret tip to share (or you could just tell me about the next-best window )?  It might be worth us coming back midday to check out!


----------



## angryduck71

We had a blizzard here today. Whiteout conditions for a few hours. Think I should just go join you in Orlando!  LOL


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Wow...KSC...how fun.  That would be so much fun.  I have always found all of that interesting.  Have fun packing and getting ready.  I find that is part of the fun of the trip.  The laundry after at home....nope...but the packing and planning...fun fun fun.


schumigirl said:


> *THIS WEEK ON THE EAST COAST OF THE UK...…….*
> 
> *or so it seems...…………..*



Yes...I hear you on that one.  It is fairly mild here...but is damp...which we usually don't get.  It is usually a dry skin numbing/cracking hurt your face kind of cold.  It scares me that with the mild we have right now...we are going to have below - 40C for the Xmas season.  Crossing my fingers it doesn't happen...but in northern Canada, that is wishful thinking.  

If I don't check in before you leave, have a great holiday and soak all that fantastic Florida heat and humidity!!!!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi what a nice report before the trip  I have never been there before at Christmas time. It is hard to take the teens out of school. I love your pics of Hogsmeade decorated and the light show. It looks so pretty, I can't wait till we move there and I can pop over a lot easier. Your restaurant choices sound nice.  We went to Lombards once when they had the night time show dinner package. We were lucky and had a good meal that night. We haven't managed to get back there again but hopefully we will for lunch. The palm does sound great but would make that an adults only meal sometime. 

I hope you enjoy your rental car as much this time. 

KSC I heard is great! We haven't had time to put it in our schedule, just another thing to add to the list of things to do when we move. I do have "lunch with an astronaut" tickets that I won many years ago so we will look to go there and use them before they expire. I hope you guys have a great time. It will be so nice doing something new with Kyle.

Happy packing


----------



## schumigirl

Franrose said:


> Oh I am so glad you are going to KSC Schumigirl!  Being from little old downunder, we have nothing like this at home and every time we go I just walk around with my mind being blown.  I even get teary in certain spots.   We haven't actually done the whole thing yet although we've been twice, because there's so much to see and some things you just cannot miss (the bus trip out to the launch pads etc, and the Space Shuttle Atlantis).  I'll have to go look up the launch - we have already picked our date so although I'd LOVE to see one, I don't think we'd want to try for the visitor centre that day!
> 
> A couple of years ago there was a launch happening the day after we arrived after we'd flown straight through - I was so excited - but jet lag hit us hard and we slept through it.
> 
> _ETA - I see it's Dec 4th - the day after we arrive again.  I sure hope we aren't sleeping this time as it's meant to be a full park day on our schedule lol! _





Franrose said:


> Can I ask where that window is please, if it's not too big of a secret tip to share (or you could just tell me about the next-best window )?  It might be worth us coming back midday to check out!



Lol.....you can see it from just about anywhere around the hotel........and you get a great view from the Club Lounge too......any windows facing the right direction will work......you can see it from the parks too.......

Yes, so looking forward to KSC.....I think we plan to go the day before the launch so we can see it before it goes......I think we’ll plan to do the bus tour and I believe one other thing......I forget what he said he wanted to do....and yes, it is quite emotional seeing it all I imagine.........I still love watching all sorts of launches and re landings.......very impressive. 

Oh jet lag can really kick you in the butt!! If folks haven’t experienced it, they have no idea.........we’re ok on the way there, only 5 hour time difference.........but the way back can really knock us silly!!!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> We had a blizzard here today. Whiteout conditions for a few hours. Think I should just go join you in Orlando!  LOL




*WELCOME Alice..........*


Wondered when you’d be along!!! 

Nice to see you here too..........

Blizzards??? Whiteout??? Oh my..........yep, come on down to Orlando.......come to the Darkside.......we have sunshine and heat 

Glad you’ve joined in this one too, always happy to see you my friend..........


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Wow...KSC...how fun.  That would be so much fun.  I have always found all of that interesting.  Have fun packing and getting ready.  I find that is part of the fun of the trip.  The laundry after at home....nope...but the packing and planning...fun fun fun.
> 
> 
> Yes...I hear you on that one.  It is fairly mild here...but is damp...which we usually don't get.  It is usually a dry skin numbing/cracking hurt your face kind of cold.  It scares me that with the mild we have right now...we are going to have below - 40C for the Xmas season.  Crossing my fingers it doesn't happen...but in northern Canada, that is wishful thinking.
> 
> If I don't check in before you leave, have a great holiday and soak all that fantastic Florida heat and humidity!!!!




Oh my goodness!!! I’d never survive that type of cold!! -40C is ruddy cold........lowest we had many years ago around 1995 was -28C.......I doubted I’d make it through that winter  Yes, damp cold isn’t nice......we get a lot of that........I love cold crisp sunny days when I’m all wrapped it........but what you get!!!! 

Yep, looking forward to KSC......think we’re going to book it tomorrow........Kyle finished work tonight for 15 days, so we have time tomorrow........in between packing of course.........doesn’t take us long at all.......

Although we’ll have the usual “do you really need all those clothes” conversation.........men!!! But, I do like packing, it adds to the excitement.........but laundry.......never fun!!!

Thank you for the good wishes........we’ll try our best to have a lot of fun..........


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Hi what a nice report before the trip  I have never been there before at Christmas time. It is hard to take the teens out of school. I love your pics of Hogsmeade decorated and the light show. It looks so pretty, I can't wait till we move there and I can pop over a lot easier. Your restaurant choices sound nice.  We went to Lombards once when they had the night time show dinner package. We were lucky and had a good meal that night. We haven't managed to get back there again but hopefully we will for lunch. The palm does sound great but would make that an adults only meal sometime.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your rental car as much this time.
> 
> KSC I heard is great! We haven't had time to put it in our schedule, just another thing to add to the list of things to do when we move. I do have "lunch with an astronaut" tickets that I won many years ago so we will look to go there and use them before they expire. I hope you guys have a great time. It will be so nice doing something new with Kyle.
> 
> Happy packing




*WELCOME *bobbie..........


Glad to have you along for the latest offering.........

We loved all the holiday offerings last year.......so we had to come back again.......after so many years of not going at that time........we are so looking forward to this trip again.......yep, kids and school it isn’t always an option. 

The Palm is amazing......you do see kids in there too.......and plenty of teens, so yep, they’d enjoy it too I’m sure.....

I think it’s a Tahoe size we have booked so, we do like that one too........if we can upgrade I think we will though, will wait and see what they have when we arrive........

I think it’s time that stopped us going to KSC before too.........so yes, we wanted to make sure we fit it in this time......I’m sure we’ll love it.......

Thanks.......I’m sure we’ll have a fabulous trip and I hope you enjoy it...........


----------



## kbelle8995

Hooray!!! A Trip report to look forward too.  And you will enjoy KSC.   I've been more than a few times.  One of my favorite memories as a kid, is my parents taking me and my sister to go see a shuttle launch


----------



## schumigirl

kbelle8995 said:


> Hooray!!! A Trip report to look forward too.  And you will enjoy KSC.   I've been more than a few times.  One of my favorite memories as a kid, is my parents taking me and my sister to go see a shuttle launch



Yay..........

*WELCOME.........*kbelle8995........


Glad to have you along for this one too......nice to see you! 

Yep, looking forward to KSC........how lovely you’ve enjoyed it many times.......you live in Florida I think??? Those must be amazing memories to have though.........

Hope you enjoy it once it starts...........


----------



## disneyAndi14

Wow, I just found this and 3 pages in. I’m so excited to read along on another report from you! It sounds like some great plans for you all. So glade Kyle is coming with you two, I know from reading how fun it is to have him travel with you!

I will be excited to hear all about the Christmas fun! Safe travels and have a wonderful trip! 
.


----------



## Tink2Day

Yay the 'chocolate cake adventures of Kyle & Company' are about to start!

Sounds like a lot of fun.  Did you see the landing on Mars today? 
One of our former Senators was an astronaut, we have National Labs all over in my home state....they do a little bit of everything there.


----------



## Raeven

We're so close!


----------



## cynditech

I'm here!!!  Cannot wait to follow along.  And, as always, your posts remind me of things to look into - like Trip Insurance.  Thinking about getting the annual plan for this next year, since we have a couple of big trips planned.

Love the extra months on the Annual Pass - we upgraded our tickets to AP earlier this month to take advantage - seems like a great deal!  I wish Disney would do something cool like that!


----------



## lebeau

I just dropped in to read your Halloween TR (last time I tried, Disboards went down).  Looks like I will have to stop by again soon to read about this one!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Wow, I just found this and 3 pages in. I’m so excited to read along on another report from you! It sounds like some great plans for you all. So glade Kyle is coming with you two, I know from reading how fun it is to have him travel with you!
> 
> I will be excited to hear all about the Christmas fun! Safe travels and have a wonderful trip!
> .



*WELCOME * along Caroline...…...so glad to see you here!!!

We are happy with what we have planned this time and yes, Kyle being with us absolutely gladdens our hearts no end.....I know you understand that feeling...….

He is so excited to be going back, and although we do love our couple`s trips, having the family together is priceless and precious......we cannot wait to spend these days together...….

So, glad you`re along for this one too, hope it`s a fun read...….will update it as soon as I get back and jet lag dissipates a little...….


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> Yay the 'chocolate cake adventures of Kyle & Company' are about to start!
> 
> Sounds like a lot of fun.  Did you see the landing on Mars today?
> One of our former Senators was an astronaut, we have National Labs all over in my home state....they do a little bit of everything there.



Another warm *WELCOME* to you Tink2Day...…..

Always happy to see you reading along...…..

Yes, lots of chocolate encounters are planned......although I keep saying no one can eat that much chocolate...…..and he laughs...….lol...…

Oh we did watch the Mars landing!!! We were so excited to see it......I get teased a lot for being a geek....but I don't mind..….. Oh sounds interesting where you are.....we love all things NASA and SpaceX......absolutely fascinating...….

Hope you enjoy this one too...….


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> I'm here!!!  Cannot wait to follow along.  And, as always, your posts remind me of things to look into - like Trip Insurance.  Thinking about getting the annual plan for this next year, since we have a couple of big trips planned.
> 
> Love the extra months on the Annual Pass - we upgraded our tickets to AP earlier this month to take advantage - seems like a great deal!  I wish Disney would do something cool like that!




*WELCOME * along to this one too Cyndi...…..

Have made a small start.…..will update as soon as I`m over the dreaded jetlag...….

Oh gosh travel insurance is an absolute must for us...….coming to a country who has such expensive health care, we have to have excellent insurance cover. But, yes, it`s worth having for any trip even from within the US.....

Yes it is a good deal on the AP......we did have a bit of confusion as last years were gifted to us......so when we went to renew she told us they had already been renewed......I said no they hadn't......so still waiting to hear back from her but we do have 18 months as the email we asked for said June 2020 it expired...….so who knows??? But it is a good deal...….too good to pass up for sure...…..

Look forward to seeing on this one too...….


----------



## schumigirl

lebeau said:


> I just dropped in to read your Halloween TR (last time I tried, Disboards went down).  Looks like I will have to stop by again soon to read about this one!




Hey...….

*WELCOME * back!!!!

Yes, the boards were a little fuzzy for a while.....hoping they`ve settled down now...…

Glad to see you again, and hope you enjoy this one too...…..


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> We're so close!




Almost missed your post!!!! 

Yep, it is just around the corner now...……

Are you as excited as us!!!! 

I meant to ask, are you doing a trip report for this upcoming trip....


----------



## J'aime Paris

Have a super trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*So, our travel eve is finally here...…..*

*You wait so long for this and then the day disappears and you don't get as much done as you think you will...*

*Didn't get as much done today as I thought we would. Some of our electrics went out this morning downstairs...….mainly in the sitting room and lamps at both ends of the hall...….and strangely the fridge freezer in the garage...….but the worst was no internet as that wall socket was out too...….*


*No internet!!!!!!! *





​


*I did a little housework after breakfast...…….*

*Tom managed to get the tv in there and the internet going...….yay!!!! *

*Two friends dropped in to "wish us a safe journey" yeah right...……..they had one thing on their mind....*

*Bath and Body products  *





​

*I know them inside out......lol......so, I guess we could manage to bring them something back...….and they didn't know I had already planned to get them some stuff as gifts......darned if I was buying their gifts for others too...….*

*One doesn't get our love for Orlando and Florida...….she goes to Milan and spends a lot of time in Italy.....we joke she`s the cultured one of the group of friends we all have in common......she`s lovely really...…we joke she looks a little like Ivana Trump, but not how she looks today....how she looked back in the 1980`s......same hair!!!! so she doesn't get the love we have for Florida......but she does listen when I babble....although most of that group of friends all go at some point to Orlando in the year...….so she kinda has to...….I don't think she even knows what a Minion is...….*

*So, that was basically our day......they stayed for lunch which was lovely as we needed to use stuff up and they did bring some prepared dishes...….nice. *

*Got most of the packing done today, will finish off in the morning...…..*

*Pizza takeout for dinner tonight as is our tradition...…..and a few phone calls to mum and others. Now being very lazy and should be doing something...….I often see folks see they scrub the house from top to bottom before they leave for a trip...….our house is never really untidy so don't have much to do......and as we don't have house sitters now ......long story...….we have a friend checking in morning and night to make sure everything is ok...….*

*It`s only been 8 weeks since we got home from our September trip......but we are so desperate to get back already...…special family time is priceless...….*

*So, we leave tomorrow morning around mid morning and make the three to four hour drive up to the airport...….may take four with the nasty looking weather...…..we`ll stop for lunch along the way at a place Kyle loves.....we don`t stop there when he`s not with us but will this time. *

*So, to those who have commented so far.....thank you.....I appreciate every one and love reading them....it`s always a pleasure...……*

*I will pop on now and again......I`m sure of that!!!!!! Won`t be doing any photo updates till we get home though......would rather wait till I get home and can spend time doing it properly...….don't want to rush doing them while I`m actually there...…*

*So, see you all soon I hope...…..*


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Have a super trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks so much!!!! 

We`ll do our best...….doubt we`ll sleep much tonight...….I hope we do though, as I feel shattered tonight.....so sleep would be lovely...…..

Take care and see you soon...…..


----------



## saskdw

Safe travels and have fun!!

This will be the first December since 2007 we haven't spent a couple weeks in Orlando so I will be living vicariously through you on this vacation! 

Fortunately it's only -10C here today!


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> Safe travels and have fun!!
> 
> This will be the first December since 2007 we haven't spent a couple weeks in Orlando so I will be living vicariously through you on this vacation!
> 
> Fortunately it's only -10C here today!




*WELCOME  *saskdw..........nice to see you.........

-10C!!! Nope too cold for me........I’d be a permanent icicle!  

Awww.......what a shame you’re missing this year........I remember how much you enjoyed your time there at the holiday season........hope you’re back next year.......maybe we’ll get a chance to say hello then.......I think we’ll be doing the same next time year also.......although it’s the only one we haven’t bought flights for yet.....or booked the hotel......plenty of time yet for that........

Hope you enjoy this one when it gets going ..........glad to have you along.........


----------



## jump00

Safe travels Carole -  have a wonderful time!!!

Brenda


----------



## keishashadow

Ho, ho, ho...It’s off yinz go.  Sure is festive looking here already, lots of great iconic pics to set the mood.  Looking forward to seeing you all.  We don’t head out until Saturday afternoon.  Hope to catch the launch in the far distance, need to ck my notes but think it’s next Thursday afternoon offhand.

Took a peek at the weather, it’s forecast to be amazing, possibly break a high temp record this Sunday.  I’ll gladly take all the fake snow the parks can throw at me as long as I’m in a t-shirt and shorts.

Had to laugh at a few pics, especially the one on the plane with the vast expanse in the bulkhead, pretty sure i’ve Had spare bedrooms that same size in the past.

Safe travels


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> So, see you all soon I hope...…..


Have a great time!


----------



## Ladyfish77

Hope you sleep well and have a good flight.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> Almost missed your post!!!!
> 
> Yep, it is just around the corner now...……
> 
> Are you as excited as us!!!!
> 
> I meant to ask, are you doing a trip report for this upcoming trip....



Yes! Still have 2 days of work & some packing, but I’m excited! 

Yes! I plan to write one for this trip. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Safe travels Carole -  have a wonderful time!!!
> 
> Brenda



Thanks so much Brenda........up far too early this morning.......didn’t sleep great as usual.......I often wonder how excited can we get the night before a trip.......well, very excited seems to be the answer!!!

See you soon........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Ho, ho, ho...It’s off yinz go.  Sure is festive looking here already, lots of great iconic pics to set the mood.  Looking forward to seeing you all.  We don’t head out until Saturday afternoon.  Hope to catch the launch in the far distance, need to ck my notes but think it’s next Thursday afternoon offhand.
> 
> Took a peek at the weather, it’s forecast to be amazing, possibly break a high temp record this Sunday.  I’ll gladly take all the fake snow the parks can throw at me as long as I’m in a t-shirt and shorts.
> 
> Had to laugh at a few pics, especially the one on the plane with the vast expanse in the bulkhead, pretty sure i’ve Had spare bedrooms that same size in the past.
> 
> Safe travels



Hey Janet.......

You’re so much braver than me.......I haven’t even glanced at the weather coming up........I did get an email from a friend in Orlando who said it’s been rainy but has to pick up when we arrive.......yay.......so yes, it’ll be fine......and love the sound of fake snow while in shorts and tees........

Yes, the exit row seats do give you a huge amount of space, although downside is those seats are slightly narrower as the food trays are within the arm rest as you have no one in front of you......and for those of us with ample or overly ample backsides.....it can be a little snug  but it’s fine.......great seats. 

You leave Saturday.....I wasn’t sure which day it was I thought Sunday........but hope you have a safe and pleasant journey too and see you on the 7th......yay........


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Have a great time!



Thanks so much Vicki......it feels like we’ve waited ages for this trip and we haven’t really, although I know it’s been a while for Kyle.....nice feeling it’s finally here.......

See you soon.......


----------



## schumigirl

Ladyfish77 said:


> Hope you sleep well and have a good flight.  Enjoy your trip!



Wish I could say we did sleep well, but think we were all too excited......and high winds and rain outside kept us awake too........sitting at 3am discussing what we were going to eat in The Palm seems silly right now lol.......

But, thank you so much for the good wishes.......we are so looking forward to this one!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> Yes! Still have 2 days of work & some packing, but I’m excited!
> 
> Yes! I plan to write one for this trip.
> 
> Have a great trip!



Oh those last 2 days before a trip seem to drag!!! I hope it does go quickly for you both though......

Oh will look forward to your trip report too........

Thanks so much ........we can’t wait, and hope you and Josh have a wonderful trip too.....will look out for you in the parks......


----------



## schumigirl

*Well, looks like our journey today is going to be slowed down by weather........high winds and bouncing rain will make it a bit longer.........but we’ll take our time and stopping off for lunch will break the journey a little.......*

*Will definitely be a boots and warm jacket day, although doesn’t look too cold thankfully.......just lots and lots of rain.........*

*Will finish packing this morning and sort out toiletries.......last minute stuff but always important....*

*Not having bacon for breakfast this morning as it always makes me a little thirsty.......so then it’s lots of water........not today.....don’t want to be stopping off at every motorway bathroom on the way up.....*

*But, glad today is finally here.........*

*First part of the trip straight ahead.........*

**


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels, Schumi!  And yay!  Another holiday trip report.  Great time to be at the Dark Side.


----------



## Raeven

We’ll look out for you too, have a safe drive/flight!


----------



## angryduck71

I'm a bit jealous you're escaping the nasty weather where you are as I look outside at the cold and snow.  But, so happy for you!  Have a wonderful stay!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> *Well, looks like our journey today is going to be slowed down by weather........high winds and bouncing rain will make it a bit longer.........but we’ll take our time and stopping off for lunch will break the journey a little.......*
> 
> *Will definitely be a boots and warm jacket day, although doesn’t look too cold thankfully.......just lots and lots of rain.........*
> 
> *Will finish packing this morning and sort out toiletries.......last minute stuff but always important....*
> 
> *Not having bacon for breakfast this morning as it always makes me a little thirsty.......so then it’s lots of water........not today.....don’t want to be stopping off at every motorway bathroom on the way up.....*
> 
> *But, glad today is finally here.........*
> 
> *First part of the trip straight ahead.........*
> 
> **



Get the bad weather portion of trip out of the way post-haste.  Smiling at the idea of the palm deliberations.


----------



## tammy

Have a fabulous trip.  Safe travels!!


----------



## NancyLuvsMickey

schumigirl said:


> Well........a massive WELCOME  along to NancyLuvsMickey........
> 
> I’m over the moon to read your lovely comments.........and thank you for them.......I happily accept all comments.....especially those as lovely as yours.......
> 
> How fabulous you’re thinking of getting AP and heading to the Dark Side.........oh I can be such a bad influence on folks.......lol.....but in such a good way!!! I’m sure you’d all love Universal........so much fun........
> 
> Oh I understand about Disney......it can be an amazing place......and you can always go back at some point.......of course once you go to Universal you may not want to......  jk........
> 
> I really did love your comments, they did make me smile.......
> 
> Lovely to have you along for this one and I am so glad you joined in with us for this one........and sincerely hope you enjoy it too.........




My older 2 children (23 and 20) love Universal and not so much love for Disney... They're into the thrill rides and roller coasters... My youngest (10) is now getting into the thrill ride and roller coaster stage... Looks like we'll be doing Universal for awhile...

And that's interesting that you purchased Kyle a 14 day ticket vs an AP... When I price tickets, the cost of an AP isn't much more than a 4 day park to park ticket...

Have a great trip and I can't wait to read all about it!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Safe travels, Schumi!  And yay!  Another holiday trip report.  Great time to be at the Dark Side.




*WELCOME *along to this one too...........

Thanks Lynne.......it is indeed a fabulous time to be at the Dark Side........looking forward to it.......


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> We’ll look out for you too, have a safe drive/flight!



Fantastic!!! 

Look forward to hopefully saying hello to you and Josh.........safe travels to you too....you’re right behind us......


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I'm a bit jealous you're escaping the nasty weather where you are as I look outside at the cold and snow.  But, so happy for you!  Have a wonderful stay!!!!



Awww thanks Alice.......I know you are........wish you were here with us........although at the minute our weather is truly dreadful........will be glad to see the sun for a change..........

Catch up soon........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Get the bad weather portion of trip out of the way post-haste.  Smiling at the idea of the palm deliberations.



Definitely........and yep, we were both craving steaks around 3.30 this morning.......lol......


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> Have a fabulous trip.  Safe travels!!




*WELCOME *tammy........

Thanks so much.......nice to have you along for this one too.......we’ll certainly try our best to have fun........


----------



## schumigirl

NancyLuvsMickey said:


> My older 2 children (23 and 20) love Universal and not so much love for Disney... They're into the thrill rides and roller coasters... My youngest (10) is now getting into the thrill ride and roller coaster stage... Looks like we'll be doing Universal for awhile...
> 
> And that's interesting that you purchased Kyle a 14 day ticket vs an AP... When I price tickets, the cost of an AP isn't much more than a 4 day park to park ticket...
> 
> Have a great trip and I can't wait to read all about it!!!



It’s funny, we never compare prices against an AP.......he just needed the park entrance.......our AP had both been gifted to us again, so it was easy to just order his ticket.......the 14 day ticket for UK purchasers is an excellent price, so didn’t bother comparing.........

Oh I’m delighted to hear you’ll be doing Universal more........they really are fabulous parks and so much fun!!!

Thanks so much, I’m already looking forward to reporting back with this trip..........


----------



## Cara

Another trip! How exciting... This made me laugh...



schumigirl said:


> *Suitcases haven't been brought down from the attic yet...…..*
> Me: They should just keep them in a spare room....
> _(And then the next line!)_
> *we have been keeping them out in one of the spare rooms,*
> ​




I hope you all have a WONDERFUL trip with your son!! Safe travels!​


----------



## acndis

I am so glad for another Carole trip report!  I just finished the HHN report.  We are just back from a wonderful trip to UO last week.  We were at the Hard Rock (our favorite).  I mentioned your name and recommendations to my family so many times that you have become an unofficial member of the group!  It's fun to think about how wide a reach your reports have!  I told my family if I ever ran into you, I would be so excited.  You are a celebrity!

I dragged my family over to Strong Water at your recommendation and it did not disappoint.  It was one of our favorite stops of the trip and we will be going there much more frequently next visit.  My dad had your favorite drink and it was his favorite of the trip.  What a great place.

Thanks for doing these every time.  They really are a big help. Can't wait to hear about this adventure and so glad Kyle is along for the ride.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> although I know it’s been a while for Kyle



I love that he still goes on trips with you ( job willing). I'm lucky, neither one of mine has defected yet, but I know its just a matter of time.
p.s. Was thinking of you this morning in that warm Florida weather as it was 26F driving to work this morning.


----------



## IheartBroncos

Can't wait to read all about it! My dream is to do Disney and Universal at Christmas time!


----------



## I-4Bound

Have the most wonderful time!!


----------



## luvdisdogs

I'm so happy to find the start of your new trip report!  Have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## buteraa

Have a great flight and vacation.  I'm in Milwaukee, Wisconsin so its been very cold here as well.  We are headed down on the 19th so hopefully it will stay warm down south.  Looking forward to your report when you get back!


----------



## bookladymd

Have a great trip! We are leaving Friday the 30th for a long weekend. I'm so excited and am so ready for some warm weather. I'm just a lurker on these sites but if I see you I will shout hello.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'm so excited you are literally on your trip and I've just found this thread! Really looking forward to an up close look at RPR and Universal all decked out for Christmas. 

I hope you are having a wonderful family time!!


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Love the gif of Karen, Jack and Chompers the “Earl of Puppydom”


----------



## Robo56

Carole.....love the above gif with Karen, Jack and Chompers “The Earl of Puppydom”


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> Another trip! How exciting... This made me laugh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a WONDERFUL trip with your son!! Safe travels!​



*WELCOME..........*Cara.......nice to see you...........


Lol......yes, we are a bit organised........great minds think alike!!

Thanks so much........it’s been a blast so far and we haven’t done much.....lol........glad to have you along.....


----------



## schumigirl

acndis said:


> I am so glad for another Carole trip report!  I just finished the HHN report.  We are just back from a wonderful trip to UO last week.  We were at the Hard Rock (our favorite).  I mentioned your name and recommendations to my family so many times that you have become an unofficial member of the group!  It's fun to think about how wide a reach your reports have!  I told my family if I ever ran into you, I would be so excited.  You are a celebrity!
> 
> I dragged my family over to Strong Water at your recommendation and it did not disappoint.  It was one of our favorite stops of the trip and we will be going there much more frequently next visit.  My dad had your favorite drink and it was his favorite of the trip.  What a great place.
> 
> Thanks for doing these every time.  They really are a big help. Can't wait to hear about this adventure and so glad Kyle is along for the ride.




*WELCOME............*acndis...........

Lovely to see you on this one too.......and you are so welcome!!! 

I am thrilled to read what you have written........it gladdens my heart to read such feedback........and I’m ultra happy you loved Strong Water Bar..........we’ve just come back from there and it was perfect.......so, I’m glad you had such a nice time there.

I love the idea of being an honorary member of your family.......

We are loving Kyle being along for this one.........thank you for the very lovely comments........I do appreciate them.......


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> I love that he still goes on trips with you ( job willing). I'm lucky, neither one of mine has defected yet, but I know its just a matter of time.
> p.s. Was thinking of you this morning in that warm Florida weather as it was 26F driving to work this morning.



Lol.......yes, we do love that heat!!

Yes, we are lucky indeed he wants to visit with us........he’s lucky he has 6 weeks vacation minimum a year, so he has loads of time to take..........but he’s a joy to have along.............and hope yours continue to want to visit with you too....


----------



## schumigirl

IheartBroncos said:


> Can't wait to read all about it! My dream is to do Disney and Universal at Christmas time!



*WELCOME........*IheartBroncos......

Thanks so much for joining along........great to have you here........

We loved the holiday stuff so much last year, we had to come back this year again.........it is so much fun........I’m sure one day you’ll do them both.........

But, hope you enjoy this one too..........


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Have the most wonderful time!!



Thanks Andrea..........it’s been fun so far and we’ve done nothing at all.......weather is warm, so all is good there so far.......long may it continue...........


----------



## schumigirl

luvdisdogs said:


> I'm so happy to find the start of your new trip report!  Have a wonderful time!!!



*WELCOME *luvdisdogs........

Thank you and hope you enjoy this one too.......

It’s nice to have you along for this one too........hope you enjoy it when it starts........


----------



## schumigirl

buteraa said:


> Have a great flight and vacation.  I'm in Milwaukee, Wisconsin so its been very cold here as well.  We are headed down on the 19th so hopefully it will stay warm down south.  Looking forward to your report when you get back!



*WELCOME *buteraa.........

Glad to have you read long with this one too.........

Oh my goodness, it must be ultra cold there! So far weather has been lovely here.....warm and sunny today.........so, hope when you come down it’s as nice as it is now........it’s been perfect today........

Yep, hope you enjoy it when I start it.........


----------



## schumigirl

bookladymd said:


> Have a great trip! We are leaving Friday the 30th for a long weekend. I'm so excited and am so ready for some warm weather. I'm just a lurker on these sites but if I see you I will shout hello.



*WELCOME..........*bookladymd.........

That used to be my user name on a literature/book group website.........minus the md part......lol.....

Great to have you along for this one.......I hope you enjoy this one.......

And wow, you’re here today!!! Absolutely give me a shout if you see us.........we’re in the parks tomorrow and Sunday during the day.........would love to say hi........and hope you have a lovely trip......


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm so excited you are literally on your trip and I've just found this thread! Really looking forward to an up close look at RPR and Universal all decked out for Christmas.
> 
> I hope you are having a wonderful family time!!



*WELCOME *Worfiedoodles........

Fabulous to see you and glad to see you post.........

Yep, arrived yesterday and loving it already!! Hotel is beautiful and can’t wait to see the parks tomorrow again.........

We certainly are having a lovely time so far........hope you enjoy this one too......


----------



## petals

Have a great trip. Looking forward to reading about it when you're back


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Carole.....love the above gif with Karen, Jack and Chompers “The Earl of Puppydom”



Lol.........it is quite cute isn’t it!

Gotta love Jack and Karen.........


----------



## schumigirl

petals said:


> Have a great trip. Looking forward to reading about it when you're back



*WELCOME *petals.........

Lovely to see you post here and it is so nice to read your comments.........

I do hope you enjoy it when it does start.........will be as soon I can once we are home.........

Glad you’re here and reading along........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

The heat is coming back for us tomorrow Carole!!!


----------



## Stargazer9

Hello!  I was so excited to see a new report for your latest trip!  I always enjoy reading along on every report.  Your pictures, dialogue and joie de vivre are so wonderful.  

I wish you every pleasure for your latest trip!

I'm not a regular poster...more of a behind the scenes lurker, lol.  But, I do laugh along with your reports faithfully!

We will return to Orlando in mid January.  Can't wait!


----------



## iona

All caught up again. Hope you're having an amazing time!


----------



## ColoradoCarr

It was a pleasure meeting you and your family at the Jaws area, yesterday. My son, Makana, spent the rest of the day asking me about what blogs and internet posts are. Hope that you have a fantastic trip!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> The heat is coming back for us tomorrow Carole!!!



Yep, it has been fabulous last few days!!! 

Even the “colder” first few days were lovely and warm.......so we’re happy!!


----------



## schumigirl

Stargazer9 said:


> Hello!  I was so excited to see a new report for your latest trip!  I always enjoy reading along on every report.  Your pictures, dialogue and joie de vivre are so wonderful.
> 
> I wish you every pleasure for your latest trip!
> 
> I'm not a regular poster...more of a behind the scenes lurker, lol.  But, I do laugh along with your reports faithfully!
> 
> We will return to Orlando in mid January.  Can't wait!




*WELCOME........*Stargazer9.......

Lovely to have you join us for this one too........

I’m so glad to see you come out of lurkdom again and post.......always lovely to see you.....and thank you for the lovely comments again! Always appreciated.....

Oh January will be here in no time at all and you’ll be in Orlando before you know it.........again, nice to see you here..........


----------



## schumigirl

iona said:


> All caught up again. Hope you're having an amazing time!



Aww thanks iona..........glad you’re up to date.......

We are having the best time.......I’ve forgotten what it is to spend most of the day in the parks.....we usually do a couple of hours and leave! Lol........these youngsters.......can’t keep up! 

Back in room now and plan to go and watch the parade later hopefully.........it’s been hot! Thankfully......


----------



## schumigirl

ColoradoCarr said:


> It was a pleasure meeting you and your family at the Jaws area, yesterday. My son, Makana, spent the rest of the day asking me about what blogs and internet posts are. Hope that you have a fantastic trip!




*WELCOME *along to you ColoradoCarr.........Matt........


Your son is adorable!! What a good looking young man he is! 

Yes, it was so lovely to meet you too, we all said so too......I was so glad you recognised us and came over to speak.......it was a real pleasure.........and I’m glad to know how to spell your son’s name.......I had planned to google it....lol......

I hope you and your family have a wonderful time too........and lovely to see you post here.........hope you enjoy this one too...


----------



## schumigirl

Rain has arrived tonight........we were playing the haunted side of mini golf......loads of fun, but after we finished the heavens opened......we got soaked.......drenched actually......but we laughed all the way home.....

Ate in Jakes......lovely. 

I need to thank a lovely lady called Clare who approached us tonight and said she had a lovely picture of us......she had taken a picture of her children and we were in the background having a hug.........it was nice......she cropped it, but asked me not to post it as her children were still in it a little.....so I won’t. 

But, really lovely of her to take the time to do that........she’s staying at RP too and leaves tomorrow.......she knew who I was from the boards here........she had planned to leave it at the front desk until she saw us walk in to the hotel. 

Thank you Clare, it’s a lovely picture and hope you have a safe journey home tomorrow.........


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Hi Carole!
Just sitting here on the little steps across from Borgin & Burkes enjoying a cup of Dragonscale draft and I wanted to say hello to you guys! I actually saw you, Carole yesterday sitting in the Springfield area as my daughter and I were heading to MIB. I was so surprised to see you I didn't think to stop! 
We are here until the 15th and everyone at work thought we were crazy and that we'd be bored silly. But it's so relaxing, the weather is great (especially compared to freezing Massachusetts) and the crowds are so small right now between holidays. We plan to enjoy every moment of our "extra summertime" before we have to head back to reality.  Give Tom and Kyle a hug from me and enjoy your stay!


----------



## schumigirl

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Hi Carole!
> Just sitting here on the little steps across from Borgin & Burkes enjoying a cup of Dragonscale draft and I wanted to say hello to you guys! I actually saw you, Carole yesterday sitting in the Springfield area as my daughter and I were heading to MIB. I was so surprised to see you I didn't think to stop!
> We are here until the 15th and everyone at work thought we were crazy and that we'd be bored silly. But it's so relaxing, the weather is great (especially compared to freezing Massachusetts) and the crowds are so small right now between holidays. We plan to enjoy every moment of our "extra summertime" before we have to head back to reality.  Give Tom and Kyle a hug from me and enjoy your stay!




*WELCOME *AuroraluvsPhillip...........

Lovely to have you join us for this one too, I hope you enjoy it.........

Oh I wish we could have said hello!! I know what you mean though about being surprised to see someone......I would have been waiting for them to come off Simpson’s ride, I can’t do that one but they like it.........

Oh you’ll definitely not be bored.....there’s so much to do........we haven’t scratched the surface yet.......tonight is the Macy parade, tomorrow night the castle light show.....we still have to see the Grinch show........next few days will cover those........and Kennedy Space Centre Thursday........

It’s still warm today for all it’s cloudy......quite pleasant after the heat of the last few days........and yes, crowds are decent........although I think everyone was in DA yesterday........it was busy!!! But rest of the parks are fabulous.....

But, hope you enjoy the change of climate.......I can’t imagine that type of cold!!!

And enjoy the rest if your trip too.......if you see us give us a holler.........


----------



## Owlpost23

I'm late to the party! Hope you're having a marvelous time,and I'm looking forward to reading more.You guys really do know how to do a vacation! Enjoy!


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> I'm late to the party! Hope you're having a marvelous time,and I'm looking forward to reading more.You guys really do know how to do a vacation! Enjoy!




*WELCOME...........*Owlpost23.........


Always lovely to see you post........oh we are having the best time......it’s funny we always think we’re not doing too much, but never seem to have two minutes to sit down........

Although we’ve split up today.......Tom and Kyle have gone into the park for a quick blast round and I’m sitting chatting in Club Lounge as it is freezing outside! Sun is shining and it looks beautiful, but the wind is so cold......

Normal service will resume I’m sure..........

Always glad to have you along for the journey and hope you enjoy this one too........


----------



## Flyg1rl

schumigirl - I was reading your HHN trip report, looking at all the pictures, and I thought to myself....I think I've met her before.  My family has now been to Universal to visit the Wizarding World several times in the past few years, so I'm not sure which trip it was, but I'm almost certain we rode on the rapids ride with you and Tom.  I remember his grin and your accent.

Thanks for all the reports!  If I ever see you again, I'll be sure to say hello.  We will be there for Christmas week this year.


----------



## schumigirl

Flyg1rl said:


> schumigirl - I was reading your HHN trip report, looking at all the pictures, and I thought to myself....I think I've met her before.  My family has now been to Universal to visit the Wizarding World several times in the past few years, so I'm not sure which trip it was, but I'm almost certain we rode on the rapids ride with you and Tom.  I remember his grin and your accent.
> 
> Thanks for all the reports!  If I ever see you again, I'll be sure to say hello.  We will be there for Christmas week this year.




*WELCOME.......*Flyg1rl..........


Glad to have you along for the ride..........

Oh I wonder if it was us! We certainly do the water rides every trip......although not this trip....... far too cold......he does have a fabulous grin! Although I’m biased of course.........lol.......

But absolutely if you do see us again, make sure you give us a holler.........hope you have a wonderful trip later this month.......the holiday stuff is lovely.......we watched the parade last night.....always makes me sniffle a little especially when it snows.........

Hope you enjoy reading this one once it starts fully.........and glad you’ve enjoyed previous ones........


----------



## Tgrgrl

schumigirl said:


> Sun is shining and it looks beautiful, but the wind is so cold......


I’m freezing over here beachside too! Even the pets are like “We’re good staying inside today!” LOL


----------



## karalecia26

First time posting in your trip reports and I have really enjoyed reading them and seeing all the stuff that you are doing!  We are going to be heading down for our first Uni trip the week between Christmas and New Years (yeah I know we are crazy!) and it has been great reading about Universal!  We are Disney vets, but have never been over to Universal. We are so excited to go down!


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> I’m freezing over here beachside too! Even the pets are like “We’re good staying inside today!” LOL



I don’t blame them.......everyone found it so funny I was hibernating inside rather than go out into the parks......we went to Mount Dora this afternoon to meet a friend for an hour or so, it was warmer, but I had my winter hat on while we took pictures outside.........

Think tomorrow is to be better, then even better Friday...........


----------



## schumigirl

karalecia26 said:


> First time posting in your trip reports and I have really enjoyed reading them and seeing all the stuff that you are doing!  We are going to be heading down for our first Uni trip the week between Christmas and New Years (yeah I know we are crazy!) and it has been great reading about Universal!  We are Disney vets, but have never been over to Universal. We are so excited to go down!




*WELCOME............* karalecia26 

Lovely to see you post here!!!!

Oh my goodness you are brave!! I don’t know I’d be able to deal with that time of year........but, I’m sure you’ll have the best time.......you know it’s going to be busy so no surprises there.........

I do hope you have the best time though, it is so much fun at Universal........and I hope you enjoy this trip report too.......it’s been fairly low key, but still just enjoyed spending time together.........always the best! Thank you for the lovely comments........


----------



## Minnie17

So happy for another trip report!!!!! Just what I need for a winter pick me up.  Even though our trips to Orlando are every few years, I love to live viciously through those able to go often.   Can’t wait for more!


----------



## TraceyDisney2008

I am so happy to join you on another trip.


----------



## Flyg1rl

karalecia26 said:


> First time posting in your trip reports and I have really enjoyed reading them and seeing all the stuff that you are doing!  We are going to be heading down for our first Uni trip the week between Christmas and New Years (yeah I know we are crazy!) and it has been great reading about Universal!  We are Disney vets, but have never been over to Universal. We are so excited to go down!



Hello!  We will be there at the same time, staying at HRH.  Me, DH, DD(16), DS(15).  Excited, crossing my fingers for good weather!


----------



## karalecia26

Flyg1rl said:


> Hello!  We will be there at the same time, staying at HRH.  Me, DH, DD(16), DS(15).  Excited, crossing my fingers for good weather!



We are staying at Cabana Bay.  It is me, DH, DD (13), DS (12) and DD (8) and we decided that we needed the extra room back at our resort so we are staying in a family suite.  We debated staying RPR so we could have the EP, but after being in the car for 1500 miles we thought that having a bigger room was going to be better for us. Hoping for warm weather too!  We are from Iowa and just had a snow storm come through last weekend and I am so over the cold already!  (I know it is Iowa and grew up here so should be used to it, but I hate it!)


----------



## Monykalyn

@karalecia26 we will be in the family suites at CBBR 12/25-12/29 too. coming from MO so hoping the cold stays behind!!

Think Schumi's weather improved today.


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie17 said:


> So happy for another trip report!!!!! Just what I need for a winter pick me up.  Even though our trips to Orlando are every few years, I love to live viciously through those able to go often.   Can’t wait for more!



*WELCOME.........*Minnie17......


How lovely to see you post here........I hope you enjoy this one too......will have it up and running as soon as I can after I get home....

Really glad you posted on this one ...........


----------



## schumigirl

TraceyDisney2008 said:


> I am so happy to join you on another trip.



*WELCOME........*TraceyDisney2008


Nice to see you along for this one too.......

Always love to see you post and truly hope you enjoy this one when it starts.......


----------



## schumigirl

Hope @Flyg1rl @karalecia26 and @Monykalyn can have a quick meet when they’re there at the same time.........

Always nice to have a meet up! 


Yes, MonyK.......today was fabulous weather wise too.......little bit chilly this morning early, but got out beautiful.....thankfully!! Loved feeling that hot sunshine again.......


----------



## Minniedoc

schumigirl said:


> *WELCOME*  Robo............you made it first!!!
> 
> Nice to have you along for this one too........didn’t expect to start it so soon, but had some time.......
> 
> Hope you enjoy it a lot.......


----------



## Minniedoc

Following along too from Georgia! (The USA one)

And sorry for the previous post goof! I am a new poster.


----------



## schumigirl

Minniedoc said:


> Following along too from Georgia! (The USA one)
> 
> And sorry for the previous post goof! I am a new poster.




*WELCOME.......*Minniedoc............


Lol......we’ve all made goofs with posts.....don’t worry........

So glad you’ve joined in with this one early in.........I do hope you enjoy it and glad to have you along for this one too.......hope you enjoy it.........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Can’t wait to hear all about your trip, especially the NASA part, we have gone out to Cocoa many times, actually one time drove up to and right by KSC, I believe the Atlantis display was still being put together, but we have yet to visit. We ended up staying at Disney longer and didn’t make it to RP for our stay we originally had planned for this week.


----------



## pattyw

Can't wait to hear about your trip!! 

We'll be there Thursday!!! It's looking like cool weather, bringing layers!!


----------



## SCDizFan

I love your trip reports Schumigirl!  Can't  wait!

I still think y'all would come out cheaper buying a place in Orlando!  LOL!  You could just spend winters here now that you are retired!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Can’t wait to hear all about your trip, especially the NASA part, we have gone out to Cocoa many times, actually one time drove up to and right by KSC, I believe the Atlantis display was still being put together, but we have yet to visit. We ended up staying at Disney longer and didn’t make it to RP for our stay we originally had planned for this week.



Oh shame you didn’t make RP! But, hope your trip was fabulous........

KSC was amazing! Beyond how fabulous we thought it was going to be.........seeing the Atlantis reveal and how they do it is spectacular and very emotional........never expected that! But, wow.........the whole place is just wonderful......and more or less deserted the day we went........

Will definitely go back next year and see it all again......we missed a few screen shows, but can do them next time.....it really was one of the highlights of our trip.......we were there around 7 hours and couldnhave stayed longer.....amazing day.


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Can't wait to hear about your trip!!
> 
> We'll be there Thursday!!! It's looking like cool weather, bringing layers!!




*WELCOME......*Patty..........



Oh I hope it warms up for you........we had one really cold day........rest of the time it was beautiful and too hot one day!! But fingers crossed for you...........that one day was pretty cold! 

Glad to have you along..........


----------



## Minniedoc

schumigirl said:


> Oh shame you didn’t make RP! But, hope your trip was fabulous........
> 
> KSC was amazing! Beyond how fabulous we thought it was going to be.........seeing the Atlantis reveal and how they do it is spectacular and very emotional........never expected that! But, wow.........the whole place is just wonderful......and more or less deserted the day we went........
> 
> Will definitely go back next year and see it all again......we missed a few screen shows, but can do them next time.....it really was one of the highlights of our trip.......we were there around 7 hours and couldnhave stayed longer.....amazing day.



Looking forward to these pics and your full report. It is time for me to branch out beyond the parks.


----------



## schumigirl

SCDizFan said:


> I love your trip reports Schumigirl!  Can't  wait!
> 
> I still think y'all would come out cheaper buying a place in Orlando!  LOL!  You could just spend winters here now that you are retired!




*WELCOME.........*SCDizFan............


Thank you so much for the lovely comments! I do appreciate them........and glad you’re along for this one too......

Lol.......we probably would be cheaper in our own place over there.....everyone says that to us.......but, we love hotels and love the feeling of being looked after and pampered........bit spoilt I suppose.......(I’ve been called worse though ) And think I’d miss Kyle too much.......I couldn’t leave him for that length of time........ but once he’s finally moved out of our home........you never know........

Hope you enjoy this one too.........


----------



## kbelle8995

I am so glad you had a wonderful time at the Space Center.  They have done so much to build up the area and add to it.


----------



## schumigirl

Minniedoc said:


> Looking forward to these pics and your full report. It is time for me to branch out beyond the parks.



Oh there is so much to do outside of the parks.......all of the parks........

We love roaming around Orlando and further afield.......this trip was different as it was park based, but we did venture to NASA which we loved..............we had friends there at the same time and they always head to see Gators........no thanks.....that type of thing isn’t for us at all........can’t see the appeal somehow.......but they love it.......

We’ll do more touring around again in March and May.........looking forward to those trips already.....may even venture to see Disney Springs....... 

Trip report will be starting soon............


----------



## schumigirl

kbelle8995 said:


> I am so glad you had a wonderful time at the Space Center.  They have done so much to build up the area and add to it.



It genuinely was one of the best days we had in all our years visiting........

We knew we would love it, we just didn’t realise how much we would love it.......totally fascinating place, and so much to see and take in. We could easily have gone back another day if we had longer......

Seeing Atlantis and Saturn 5 were definite highlights, but the whole place was truly wonderful.......


----------



## Worfiedoodles

We haven't been back to KSC in years, I'm starting to think a return trip is in order!

Maria


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Oh shame you didn’t make RP! But, hope your trip was fabulous........
> 
> KSC was amazing! Beyond how fabulous we thought it was going to be.........seeing the Atlantis reveal and how they do it is spectacular and very emotional........never expected that! But, wow.........the whole place is just wonderful......and more or less deserted the day we went........
> 
> Will definitely go back next year and see it all again......we missed a few screen shows, but can do them next time.....it really was one of the highlights of our trip.......we were there around 7 hours and couldnhave stayed longer.....amazing day.



WOW!!! You’re making me even more excited!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Oh there is so much to do outside of the parks.......all of the parks........
> 
> We love roaming around Orlando and further afield.......this trip was different as it was park based, but we did venture to NASA which we loved..............we had friends there at the same time and they always head to see Gators........no thanks.....that type of thing isn’t for us at all........can’t see the appeal somehow.......but they love it.......
> 
> We’ll do more touring around again in March and May.........looking forward to those trips already.....may even venture to see Disney Springs.......
> 
> Trip report will be starting soon............



Disney Springs is worth a look if you have some free time, my 2 older boys have taken a real liking to some of those stores, some pretty good restaurants as well.


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> We haven't been back to KSC in years, I'm starting to think a return trip is in order!
> 
> Maria



 Maria...........lovely to see you post again.........


I don’t know what it was like before Atlantis was on display, but it was truly amazing to be there and see the history of the whole space programme.....we thought we knew a lot about it, but we learned so much in those few hours......

Think you’d enjoy it......we certainly did! 

Glad to have you along for this one.........I do hope you enjoy reading along.........


----------



## jocelyn6

Hi Carole!!! Following along on your Christmas adventure!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

schumigirl said:


> Maria...........lovely to see you post again.........
> 
> 
> I don’t know what it was like before Atlantis was on display, but it was truly amazing to be there and see the history of the whole space programme.....we thought we knew a lot about it, but we learned so much in those few hours......
> 
> Think you’d enjoy it......we certainly did!
> 
> Glad to have you along for this one.........I do hope you enjoy reading along.........



I am ashamed to admit how far behind I am on your adventures...I'm just now reading the 26 nights report  But I am also pretty excited I have so much to enjoy. Your TRs are all lovely and lush!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> WOW!!! You’re making me even more excited!!!





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Disney Springs is worth a look if you have some free time, my 2 older boys have taken a real liking to some of those stores, some pretty good restaurants as well.




Oh my goodness! I hope I can do it justice now lol...............probably not if I’m honest......we did take a lot of pictures, but I don’t think it’ll show the shuttle and rockets as resplendent as they actually were........but, I’ll try of course........

Yes, a friend or ours we had lunch with on our last day told us he thought we’d enjoy Disney Springs now........we haven’t been since 2008.......so, loads of changes since then.......he also mentioned some high end restaurants we may like.........so, I think we may go in March for a wander around........


----------



## schumigirl

jocelyn6 said:


> Hi Carole!!! Following along on your Christmas adventure!!




Yay......... back jocelyn...........

Lovely to see you back for this one too...........

Hope you enjoy it, when I finally get around to starting it...........

Flu has delayed things sinc we got back.......I’m still sat in pajamas and sipping water........although Tom is worse than me......he still hasn’t managed to get out of bed yet........bless him! Will start as soon as he gets pictures uploaded........I’m not technical enough for that......

Hope you’re doing good though.......


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> I am ashamed to admit how far behind I am on your adventures...I'm just now reading the 26 nights report  But I am also pretty excited I have so much to enjoy. Your TRs are all lovely and lush!



Lol.......well, I suppose there is a lot of reading there....... take your time.......and I’m so glad you enjoy them.....that means a lot..........


----------



## SCDizFan

schumigirl said:


> *WELCOME.........*SCDizFan............
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the lovely comments! I do appreciate them........and glad you’re along for this one too......
> 
> Lol.......we probably would be cheaper in our own place over there.....everyone says that to us.......but, we love hotels and love the feeling of being looked after and pampered........bit spoilt I suppose.......(I’ve been called worse though ) And think I’d miss Kyle too much.......I couldn’t leave him for that length of time........ but once he’s finally moved out of our home........you never know........
> 
> Hope you enjoy this one too.........


Ritz-Carlton Orlando is selling condos.  When you don't stay there, they put it on their rental program.  Condotels.  Just saying.........

Looking so forward to your TR!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Oh my goodness! I hope I can do it justice now lol...............probably not if I’m honest......we did take a lot of pictures, but I don’t think it’ll show the shuttle and rockets as resplendent as they actually were........but, I’ll try of course........
> 
> Yes, a friend or ours we had lunch with on our last day told us he thought we’d enjoy Disney Springs now........we haven’t been since 2008.......so, loads of changes since then.......he also mentioned some high end restaurants we may like.........so, I think we may go in March for a wander around........



Just knowing that it was a great adventure might have been the “kick in the tail” I needed to make sure we get it done, I wished I would’ve been able to meet the 3 of you finally, but maybe in September is the next UO trip we have planned currently.


----------



## jocelyn6

schumigirl said:


> Yay......... back jocelyn...........
> 
> Lovely to see you back for this one too...........
> 
> Hope you enjoy it, when I finally get around to starting it...........
> 
> Flu has delayed things sinc we got back.......I’m still sat in pajamas and sipping water........although Tom is worse than me......he still hasn’t managed to get out of bed yet........bless him! Will start as soon as he gets pictures uploaded........I’m not technical enough for that......
> 
> Hope you’re doing good though.......



Oh no!! That doesn't sound good at all....I hope that you are both feeling back to your normal selves soon!! I know what you mean about technology...I can't even figure out how to make my avatar a real picture of me....technology and I don't seem to get along well at all! Things are good - hoping for some snow soon....I am fearing that we might have a dead grass kind of Christmas with freezing temps...not my idea of Christmas. Give me snow or give me palm trees! Feel better soon!


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh no hope you and Tom feel better soon! What a kick to end a fab vacay with illness.

I do think you would enjoy Disney Springs now, quite different, and different sections have their own vibe. Hoping we get a chance to get there in a couple weeks-I love the Christmas tree trail, and new VR experience with Wreak it Ralph...



Worfiedoodles said:


> We haven't been back to KSC in years, I'm starting to think a return trip is in order!
> 
> Maria


 Hubs was trying to fit in KSC on our quick trip in couple weeks-told him I'd rather wait til our June trip (which, BtW totally hasn't been mentioned/planned or even brought up at ALL before this) so we could spend more time there. Seems he agrees as it was removed from december planning calendar LOL.  Looking forward to Carole's report as it haven't been back since the 1990's.


----------



## schumigirl

SCDizFan said:


> Ritz-Carlton Orlando is selling condos.  When you don't stay there, they put it on their rental program.  Condotels.  Just saying.........
> 
> Looking so forward to your TR!



Oh I think I`d have to have a massive villa if I had a home there......I`d still love a massive garden......although condo`s are easier and quicker to clean......lol.....

Should be coming up soon...….just waiting on pictures being uploaded by a still loaded with a bad cold Tom.....might try and get him out of bed today...…….


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Just knowing that it was a great adventure might have been the “kick in the tail” I needed to make sure we get it done, I wished I would’ve been able to meet the 3 of you finally, but maybe in September is the next UO trip we have planned currently.



Oh you definitely should.....I`ll keep "kicking" if need be......lol...…

Well, we`ll be there for a month next September, so hopefully we can arrange a meet at some point......that would be nice...….


----------



## schumigirl

jocelyn6 said:


> Oh no!! That doesn't sound good at all....I hope that you are both feeling back to your normal selves soon!! I know what you mean about technology...I can't even figure out how to make my avatar a real picture of me....technology and I don't seem to get along well at all! Things are good - hoping for some snow soon....I am fearing that we might have a dead grass kind of Christmas with freezing temps...not my idea of Christmas. Give me snow or give me palm trees! Feel better soon!



Oh I was quite impressed when I managed to do my avatar picture on my own...….I looked around for some praise and comments of well done......nope.....no one around......lol.....

I agree...….palm trees would be my first choice...….always!!! But, rather than damp and cold I`d love to see some real Vermont style snow...…..

Thanks....think I`m improving......well, I`m up, showered and moving around today...….that`s a big improvement already...…...


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Oh no hope you and Tom feel better soon! What a kick to end a fab vacay with illness.
> 
> I do think you would enjoy Disney Springs now, quite different, and different sections have their own vibe. Hoping we get a chance to get there in a couple weeks-I love the Christmas tree trail, and new VR experience with Wreak it Ralph...
> 
> Hubs was trying to fit in KSC on our quick trip in couple weeks-told him I'd rather wait til our June trip (which, BtW totally hasn't been mentioned/planned or even brought up at ALL before this) so we could spend more time there. Seems he agrees as it was removed from december planning calendar LOL.  Looking forward to Carole's report as it haven't been back since the 1990's.



Thanks MonyK……….yep, but I suppose we can`t complain......first time any of us has been sick on or after a trip since we started going...….had to happen sometime I suppose.....

I just spoke to someone yesterday who was talking of the Christmas tree trail too, they spoke highly of it...….I think we will fit in a mooch around in March or May next year......sounds nice actually......may even get to do those amphicars yet...….

You`d love what they`ve done at KSC then if it`s been that long......and yay for definite plans for June!!!!

Hope you enjoy it anyway...….it kind of ends a little more abruptly than our usual trips as last few days were a bit lacklustre as Kyle just wasn't feeling it at all...….and no pics at all on the way home on the plane.....at that point I thought my time had come!!!! Yes, I am a drama queen...….lol...…..


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Thanks MonyK……….yep, but I suppose we can`t complain......first time any of us has been sick on or after a trip since we started going...….had to happen sometime I suppose.....
> 
> I just spoke to someone yesterday who was talking of the Christmas tree trail too, they spoke highly of it...….I think we will fit in a mooch around in March or May next year......sounds nice actually......may even get to do those amphicars yet...….
> 
> You`d love what they`ve done at KSC then if it`s been that long......and yay for definite plans for June!!!!
> 
> Hope you enjoy it anyway...….it kind of ends a little more abruptly than our usual trips as last few days were a bit lacklustre as Kyle just wasn't feeling it at all...….and no pics at all on the way home on the plane.....at that point I thought my time had come!!!! Yes, I am a drama queen...….lol...…..



We did the Christmas Tree Trail also and enjoyed it, the Boathouse is a personal favorite, never done the Amphicars, have watched several times. There are so many things to keep us occupied!!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We did the Christmas Tree Trail also and enjoyed it, the Boathouse is a personal favorite, never done the Amphicars, have watched several times. There are so many things to keep us occupied!!!



I`ve wanted to do the amphicars for a while....but just never got over to do it......but, since we are determined to visit we may as well have a bash if it`s a warm day...…

Boathouse does sound good.....I`m always a little worried to go anywhere that uses the dining plan......I hear a lot of negativity about places like that, but on the other hand Boathouse does sound decent.....

Although the sushi place looks good too!!!! May have to visit twice...….


----------



## kbelle8995

Boathouse is actually pretty good.  I've gotten their seafood baskets a few times and they are delicious.  They also have some good choices for non seafood people.  My sister likes to go out to the dock bar and we order food out there.  It is really nice.  I can also recommend Homecomin and Deluxe Burger.

We went to a few places at Universal such as Pat O'brien and had a great time.


----------



## macraven

_Schumi, we all are rooting for you to feel better 

We selfishly are sitting on the edge of our seats to learn more about your new trip report

Me especially as I find them to be awesome
Lol_


----------



## schumigirl

kbelle8995 said:


> Boathouse is actually pretty good.  I've gotten their seafood baskets a few times and they are delicious.  They also have some good choices for non seafood people.  My sister likes to go out to the dock bar and we order food out there.  It is really nice.  I can also recommend Homecomin and Deluxe Burger.
> 
> We went to a few places at Universal such as Pat O'brien and had a great time.



We love seafood.....so it does sound perfect for us......sitting outside might be nice in March.....

Confession time...…. never been to Pat O` Briens ever!!! Heard they have good cocktails though......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi, we all are rooting for you to feel better
> 
> We selfishly are sitting on the edge of our seats to learn more about your new trip report
> 
> Me especially as I find them to be awesome
> Lol_



Thanks ........think I`ve crossed the final hurdle this morning....my brain finally doesn't feel like mush!! 

Annoying cough left to deal with...…..

So, trip report commencing imminently...…...


----------



## schumigirl

*WELCOME BACK*

*


*










​







​*So, it does seem an awful long time ago since I actually began this one again.....and I suppose it was......the best laid plans and all that...…….definitely been a little MIA this last week...…...*

*Some of you will know since we got back this time we have been laid low with flu/cold/bug/germs...….and whatever other nasty term you can come up with for whatever it is we have had...…..so between that and jetlag.....it`s not been the best week since we came home. However, Kyle massively improved and went back to work Thursday...…..he`s the healthiest of the three of us!!! Thankfully as Tom and I are people of leisure....we could take our time and sleep/rest as needed.....and we did! A lot. *





​


*So, time to commence this Christmas 2018 trip report...…..it` a little different as it does come to a rather abrupt end...…..with Kyle being poorly towards the end of the trip, and then us, our journey home isn't documented at all...….we all looked like we had endured lobotomies as we sat on the plane home!!! Not the best flight...….and ironically.....the shortest and quietest flight home we ever had.…...just none of us felt good enough to enjoy it!! *

*Hope you enjoy this one if you do read it...……..*


----------



## jerseygal

Hope that you are all feeling better!


----------



## jump00

Hi Carole - so sorry your family became ill during your vacation.  Hope you all recover soon! Can’t wait to read your trip report!

Brenda


----------



## I-4Bound

Oh, being sick on vacation is the worst! Had to deal with a few little bouts when my kids were small, but thankfully, no major illnesses. I hope it didn't put too much of a damper on your wonderful vacation. So glad you are all on the mend


----------



## schumigirl

*WEDNESDAY NOVEMBER 28TH...…..OVERNIGHT AT AIRPORT HOTEL...…..*


*
This trip had been so looked forward to since we had got back from our 7 nights last December...….and this one was certainly more exciting for us as Kyle was with us again...…..and boy, was he excited too...….we had 10 nights, well, 11 if you included the night before at the Radisson blu before the flight...…*

*As always, the weeks leading up to the trip are filled with excitement, mixed with the usual trepidation of what could go wrong and just wishing the days would go much quicker than they ever would...…*

*We had only 7 weeks ago returned from our HHN extravaganza trip...….but it felt longer.....so I could only imagine how desperate Kyle was to return...….*

*In the days leading up to leaving we had put all our Christmas trees and decorations up......we knew we wouldn't have the energy when we came back......of course expecting to be poorly didn't enter our minds.....so we were extra glad we had taken the time beforehand to do it all. It takes such a long time and so much effort to do it all, couldn't imagine doing it all jetlagged or poorly.....or both!!! *

*The day before we left, we had an electrical issue with some of the downstairs of our home.....it was an odd one......we got an electrician in and he told us he was confused by what was happening...…..but he made the problem good before saying it would probably return...….our home had been entirely rewired a few years ago as it is an old house...….but whatever the issue, we would worry about it when we got back.*

*We have a very reliable guy who does all our joinery work for us...….he`s definitely a friend more than someone who just does work for us, but we trust him implicitly and he had offered again to come and check the house for us while we were away.....I never like to ask friends to do it as most are incredibly busy or too far away from where we actually live......but G lives fairly near us and when he offered we very gratefully took him up on his very kind offer. Plus he knew the issues we had been having and was the ideal person to keep an eye on things...….I wouldn't give the house a second thought while we were gone...……*

*The Tuesday night, I did tentatively make a start on the packing...……*

*After Tom and Kyle had dropped off the keys to G, We had take out pizza and a bottle of wine, then I thought I may as well make an effort so it wasn't all being done in the morning...…..it really doesn't take long at all......it`s more the thought of actually doing it. I shouted Kyle up to one of the spare rooms and we went through all he was taking....then we started on Tom`s case...…..then mine. Mine is always crammed full...…...oops.*

*Even a shorter 10 night trip like this one, it still requires a load of clothes...…...I am not and could never be one of those folks who can cram 3 or 4 outfits into hand luggage and survive for any length of time with the same outfits...….I still like a choice of clothes and will happily take too much so I have that choice...….we have a generous luggage allowance with Virgin Atlantic anyway, so I do like to take advantage...…..although Tom had long given up asking did I really need all those clothes. 

Easy answer...*







​*So, with some of the packing done, we were half way organised for the morning...…*

*And of course, like any other pre travel night we didn't really sleep well...….none of us...….I don't think anyone really does but it`s frustrating when you are so tired and you can`t drop off.....isn't it amazing what kind of stuff goes through your brain when you can`t sleep...…..I had a memory of someone I went to school with......but couldn't remember his surname!!!!! Who cares!!!!! But.....no, couldn't get it out of my head...…..haven't thought about the guy for over 30 years and there he pops into my already overworked mind at 2am...….actually, never did remember his name. *

*And of course, we wanted to sleep late in the morning...…...we weren't planning on leaving till around 11am.....but 5.30am...….bright as buttons!!!*

*I eventually got up and once I was showered and dressed I heard everyone else slowly climb out of their comfortable slumber...…..it looked a bit of a grey day....this time of year the weather is remarkably dark and dismal especially early hours before most folks are up...…...but, I began to organise breakfast.....although Kyle is the easiest person in the world to feed that time of day...….cereal.....that's it...…...whereas Tom and I debated whether to have bacon or just toast or muffins...…*

*We ended up going for toast and preserves.....simple and quick...…..*

*It was fabulous not waving Kyle off to work this morning...…..that was always the part of our trips on our own that I hated...…..although it was getting easier to do...….but this time, he was with us and we were all so excited for the journey ahead...…..*

*Packing was next after we cleared up breakfast......and genuinely didn't take long, then the last minute toiletries and anything else we thought we may need. Of course you can buy almost anything you need in Orlando, but we do like to be organised…...then of course as is tradition when the 3 of us travel with large cases...….the fight to have them all fit in the car. We love our car......but trunk space is awkward as it is a low and sleek car...….no trunk space is an issue, but we do manage...….one case just sits in the back seat along with his hand luggage...…..thankfully Kyle isn't large!!!*

*Once the car is loaded up, we do a final check of the house, make sure the gates are able to be opened for our home checker.....we did make the mistake of leaving them locked once...…. thankfully our nephew was staying then and he had one of the other keys from a previous stay......but, for today we were ready to hit the road.*

*We stopped off for fuel first, then made the slow and steady 3 hour drive up to Manchester airport.*

*The weather was awful...….high winds and rain so it was slow and steady......when Kyle is with us he likes to stop off at a Diner for lunch...….it`s an alright place and he likes it...….I had joked with him a few weeks ago maybe we should give it a miss......lol.....he gave me such a glare!!!! That`ll be a no then lol...….Tom did joke he hoped it was still open as it had been a while since we noticed it...…..*

*So, we drove the 75 minutes or so it takes to get there...…...and as we drove off the motorway...….the building looked dark and deserted…….yep, it had closed down!!! Kyle groaned we had indeed jinxed it with our comments...….lol...….*

*We later found out the owner decided to retire and has sold the premises to a coffee chain...…...such a shame as we much prefer little independent places to eat as opposed to chains. Heyho……….*

*So, we would drive a little further up and stop at the next services we came across...….wish we hadn't bothered...….it really was the most awful chain coffee store lunch ever......but, it filled a hole......barely. Kyle had a cheese toastie and it was alright, so we would get something when we arrived at the Radisson...….but, we visited the bathroom and then set off again...…..*

*Traffic was slow because of the weather, but it did begin to clear up as we neared the airport...….well, the rain had stopped.....that was about all we could say about the weather......and it was still cold. Even though we had the satnav on...….we took a wrong turn. Genuinely, we know this road well, but.....we make the almost same mistake every time and second guess whether that's the better way...…..well, maybe not better or worse......but just a detour we don't really need to take...…...rather strangely it took us an even different way this time......through a built up area...….as we drove through a particular area, I began to recognise some of the names and realised I used to visit family here when I was a child...…...I had 2 aunts, uncles and cousins **and hadn't been back here since I was around 9. But, apart from the obvious changes to roads with lights and new buildings......some of it was very familiar...….and I saw one of the houses of a woman who I called auntie lived, she was really just a friend of my aunts, but we remained close over the years with her family too...….it was quite surreal.*

*We finally got back on the motorway and eventually pulled into the car park of the Radisson and was glad to see there were plenty of spaces today......depending on time of year you can sometimes struggle to find a space...….but, no issues today...….*










*
We began to unload the car and head in to the warm of the hotel...…..Kyle is overly enthusiastic about unloading the car to start the trip off...………*










*Me???? I`m just starving……...I had no lunch...….and that's never good...….."hangry" is a genuine emotion and I always avoid it if I can....……*










*We head round and Tom laughs to see the wind actually propel Kyle and I faster than we would have cared to walk normally round the corner that had apparently turned into a wind tunnel!!!! Our suitcases were awkward and began to go faster than us...…..it must have looked quite funny!!!!*

*This trip we hadn't booked the Executive Lounge......well, we actually had......but they had changed over to a new reservation system early this year and our original reservation had been altered...…..but it wasn't a big deal as the food snacks they put out, Kyle wouldn't have enjoyed as an alternative to dinner, and he doesn't drink.....so it wasn't an issue...….all I was concerned about was we had the connecting two rooms we had requested...….*

*This family room was originally booked for the cost of just under £500. Around $720 apparently...….but, we used up our points as we were a bit annoyed with the mix up they had caused...….so it only cost us £20 for the room and £80 for parking...….around $125....not a bad discount!!!*

*It was genuinely cold and we were glad to enter the warm and welcoming hotel...….it`s always warm in here.....and the added bonus of the Christmas trees all being done around the place...….*
























​*Check in was a breeze.......we did check the price and points had been correctly adjusted, which they had been of course. The staff here are always pleasant and so friendly.....it is a nice hotel to spend the night before any flight next day………*

*We were a little early, so she asked if we`d care to wait in the lobby area for maybe 5 minutes till she knew the rooms had been properly finished.....no problem...….we ended up waiting around 20 minutes...….and of course I was still hungry.……...she finally came over and apologised for the delay...….we told her it was fine, she offered to send up some drinks to our room to make up for the delay......we honestly said it was fine...it wasn't an inconvenience.….but it was a lovely gesture.*

*Now we could head up to our room...…..she said we did have a runway view which we like...….they do charge extra for that view now, but we hadn't been charged for it again.....we do like the rooms in here.....plenty of purple around the whole hotel...….and the rooms having being refreshed a few years ago were now predominantly purple. *

*Our room was incredibly comfortable...…..we love the beds here and always sleep well, eventually!! And the room doesn't feel cramped in any way...…..*










































*Kyle`s room is also spacious and I had a try of one his two beds he had to choose from.....they were also comfortable...….he had his own toilet and wash basin, but would use our shower as for some reason when they renovated, they didn't give the family rooms two showers and tubs. Sharing was fine for us though......least he didn't have to disturb us if he needed the bathroom during the night...…..*











































*Once we had explored and dropped off the luggage we headed down to the Little M Bar in the hotel......it`s always a nice place to enjoy some relaxation and enjoy a drink or two. Tom and I had enjoyed lunch here last few visits...….but today we had missed the regular lunch menu of sandwiches...….so we decided we would share a pizza......they`re not huge and ideal to share at this time of day...…..I think we chose the American hot and asked for extra spice...……*

*Kyle opted for the flourless chocolate cake as he had actually enjoyed his sandwich at the service station...….Kyle asked for a drink called a J20.....orange and passion fruit flavour…...Tom and I opted for our usual bottle of prosecco as the sign that our trip had indeed started...…..*



















*I would love to know why the guy behind us has his hands clasped over his face...…..lol...….*

*The bar is very nice, and as is usual for this time of day, very busy...….but today we had the manager looking after us, so service was exemplary...….*


























*I have to say the pizza was lovely...….and the right amount for sharing......Kyle loved his cake.....it was so rich and decadent and he loved every single piece!!! *

*The manager asked if I would like to try their special Christmas drink.....it was a cranberry and ginger mimosa...….I said yes, I would love to try it...…..Tom doesn't like ginger so he didn't take even a sip......but it was lovely...…... I did give him the raspberry though...…..*











*Once we had enjoyed our food and enjoyed our drinks, we paid the check and headed down for a wander to see the large Christmas tree at the main entrance on the ground floor......it was a tradition that we took our picture here now as we had done it last year...…...we are a family that once we have done something once for posterity, we do it again.…..it`s now a tradition...…...so tree picture time...…….*

*Tom had just started to take some pictures of Kyle and I when we heard a voice shout Carole…….lol...….yep, someone had already recognised us...…..*

*It is always funny, but always lovely when someone knows us...….this was a couple who I knew from a car forum I belong to...….and we spoke frequently when she was asking advice for their first trip to Orlando a few years ago...…...it wouldn't be the last coincidence of running into someone we had met previously!!! *











​*We stopped the pictures to have a chat and I was looking at her husband......he didn't look like I remembered him and she also called him by a different name.....…...maybe because it wasn't the same man!!!! *​​*Oops...…..in the 2 years since we had been in touch she had gotten divorced...…..and was now remarried......this guy had no clue who we were....but seemed friendly enough. We chatted for a time and we asked if they were going to Orlando...….no......this guy really, really........doesn't like Florida...….???? *​

​

​​

*OK. I guess there`s got to be a few...……it was like a stunt in the conversation after that......lol......so, I enthused about our upcoming trip, they were going to London and then onto Norway...…..it would be cold there...….and I knew she hated the cold......we had that in common!!! *

*But, we wished them well and they headed up to check in...….we went back to our tree pictures...…..a lovely man stopped and asked if we wanted a picture with all three of us...…...always!!!!! *
















*The tree in the main lobby on the third floor is quite small in comparison...….but still pretty...….*










*We go back up to our room and I do online check in for the flights tomorrow...….sometimes we all can`t check in due to security checks, but tonight we all get checked in and still have the exit row seats we had purchased. *

*We passed the time and watched some tv and watched some flights take off...….there are some large planes land and take off here....….Emirates and Etihad are always nice to see...….but of course it`s pitch black now so we can only see a flurry of lights and the eventual sound in the distance if a large one does take off...…..*

*Around 8pm we decide we are hungry again...…..so we head down to the restaurant...….it was fairly busy so we sit through the back more secluded area......and our table looks back towards one of the skywalks to Terminal 1...….*










*We order a bottle of white wine and Tom and Kyle opt for the fish and chips...…..I really wished I had ordered the same dish as the cod was the size of a whale!!!! *

*But, nothing had really appealed to me tonight, so I had gone with chicken wings and some sweet potato fries...….*


























*I did end up with a piece of Kyle`s fish, as he couldn't finish it...…..as he needed room for another flourless chocolate cake...…..of course. I wasn't complaining as it looked perfectly cooked and the whitest, fleshiest fish ever...…..it was gorgeous. I know what I`m having next time we`re there...*










*He loved the cake again..….and he even enjoyed the ice cream that came with it...…..we weren't offered a taste...….lol...….we did order a large pot of Tea for Tom and I...….and we enjoyed that too. *

*We sat for a while and enjoyed just spending time together here again...….this was fun and we were determined to enjoy every second of it...……*

*Kyle loves numbers......total opposite of me......and he mused after this trip Tom and I would have enjoyed 82 nights in Orlando alone in the last 16 months...…..by the time May next year was over we would have stayed at the two hotels in Universal for a total of 110 nights in 21 months...…...I guessed he was correct...…..wow. *

*We were just glad he was with us this trip...…..a year seemed a long time since he was last here with us.....and I just kept hugging him and telling him we were so happy he was joining us again...…*

*I`ve said before, couples trips are amazing!!! We love just being a couple again for the length of our trips, but when we are altogether again for our Orlando trips.....it is extra special...…..and we are incredibly lucky with our son that he still enjoys our company enough to want to come with us...….and so lucky he still lives at home too...….for now of course. That`ll change sometime......but for now, I wouldn't think about that......this was our family trip to Orlando to experience hopefully some sunshine, good food and some lovely Holiday spirit.....*

*We paid the check and headed up to our room to watch some tv...…….we had been watching the British Apprentice show......so we caught up with that and then Kyle said he was going through to bed......he did look tired. *

*We said goodnight and we got ready for bed.....after setting every alarm we had...….and arranged an alarm call for early am too. *

*We left the tv on and I opened the drapes to again, watch the sparkly lights of the airport staying alive and alert through the night...…..we did hope we slept some, a sit is a long day we have ahead as always.....but, we always enjoy it and just think that the long flight is a means to an end. But, we do love flying too, so it`s not the trauma or trial that it is to some people...…..I feel for folks who don't enjoy flying, but still endure it to get to their favourite place. *

*Around 11pm we put the tv off and attempt at least to try and get some sleep...….we hoped this might be a first and we would sleep the whole night away...…….*

*We could hope...….lol.....….


*


----------



## schumigirl

jerseygal said:


> Hope that you are all feeling better!



*WELCOME...…..*jerseygal……….Lovely to have you join us...….

We are kind of doing better thanks......temps are back to normal but hacking cough remains.....one is as bad as the other though and we seem to be taking it in turns to cough like crazy!!!! 

Really hope you enjoy reading this report...….nice to see you...…..


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Hi Carole - so sorry your family became ill during your vacation.  Hope you all recover soon! Can’t wait to read your trip report!
> 
> Brenda




Thanks for the good wishes Brenda...…

Kyle was worst hit during the trip, he went a little better then got worse again......and then passed it to us I think ……..although we have slightly different to what he had...….

But, Kyle is fine now, and we are just trundling along......we`ve done next to nothing since we got home apart from sleep and eat......then sleep some more!!! 

But, today is the best we`ve felt so far...….so wanted to make a start...…...


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Oh, being sick on vacation is the worst! Had to deal with a few little bouts when my kids were small, but thankfully, no major illnesses. I hope it didn't put too much of a damper on your wonderful vacation. So glad you are all on the mend



Aww thanks Andrea...…. yes, you kind of expect it when kids are little don't you.....and yes, you hope it`s minor.....I blame the one cold day we had!!! No good comes of being cold...….

We were lucky, it didn't hit us till we were at the airport waiting to go home .....but last few days were a little lacking as Kyle stayed in the room for the most part. Club Lounge staff, in fact all the folks we know were wonderful and just wanted to help him...….lots of ginger tea and chicken noodle soup...…

He did feel better on the last day which was excellent......but again, by the time we got to the airport he just seemed to flail again......we all looked dreadful......lol.....Cabin Crew must have wondered if we were going to make it through the whole flight!!!! We were a dreadful sight!!!


----------



## macraven

_I’m glad you were able to get home safely with all 3 feeling so ill

Had to be a tough ride back from the airport to home

Feel better soon!_


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> *Some of you will know since we got back this time we have been laid low with flu/cold/bug/germs...….and whatever other nasty term you can come up with for whatever it is we have had...…..so between that and jetlag.....it`s not been the best week since we came home. However, Kyle massively improved and went back to work Thursday...…..he`s the healthiest of the three of us!!! Thankfully as Tom and I are people of leisure....we could take our time and sleep/rest as needed.....and we did! A lot. *



Aw hope you feel better! I've had that happen many times when we go on vacation if we're lucky it's just a cold at the tail end, but one time I did get the flu the second day in, and it was awful. 



schumigirl said:


> Even a shorter 10 night trip like this one, it still requires a load of clothes...…...I am not and could never be one of those folks who can cram 3 or 4 outfits into hand luggage and survive for any length of time with the same outfits...….I still like a choice of clothes and will happily take too much so I have that choice...….we have a generous luggage allowance with Virgin Atlantic anyway, so I do like to take advantage...…..although Tom had long given up asking did I really need all those clothes.



I agree I couldn't do that either! I felt like I was bringing too many outfits this last trip, but I don't like not having a choice and I do think I ended up wearing almost everything I packed.


----------



## macraven

_The picture of you and Kyle peeking around the tree is awesome!_


----------



## Tink2Day

So happy y'all are doing a bit better! I was sad to hear you caught the vacay-end flu. I think it's a virus caused by the end of a wonderful vacation with all of the family there.

Looking at your pictures, love the one of all three of you in front of the tree and of course the one with you and Kyle peeking around the tree. I really believe the man with his face covered is a criminal who's been on the lamb for decades, after robbing a bank to finance his travels.....(I have a vivid imagination and frequently make up stories in my head about the behavior of people.....I live a boring life.)

Was happy to see the Chocolate cake make an early appearance.  I do wonder where was Tom's camera when you and Kyle were 'blowin in the wind'.  THAT would have been a photo/video worth watching....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I’m glad you were able to get home safely with all 3 feeling so ill
> 
> Had to be a tough ride back from the airport to home
> 
> Feel better soon!_



Thank you........

It really was the toughest journey home we ever had. How Tom drove all the way home I have no clue......Kyle and I were unconscious all the way.


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> Aw hope you feel better! I've had that happen many times when we go on vacation if we're lucky it's just a cold at the tail end, but one time I did get the flu the second day in, and it was awful.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I couldn't do that either! I felt like I was bringing too many outfits this last trip, but I don't like not having a choice and I do think I ended up wearing almost everything I packed.



Oh that was rough getting flu second day in!!! Shouldn’t be allowed on vacation........

Yep, plenty of clothes for me too........and yep, I may not wear everything......but I have a choice......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _The picture of you and Kyle peeking around the tree is awesome!_



Lol......we love that picture too


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> So happy y'all are doing a bit better! I was sad to hear you caught the vacay-end flu. I think it's a virus caused by the end of a wonderful vacation with all of the family there.
> 
> Looking at your pictures, love the one of all three of you in front of the tree and of course the one with you and Kyle peeking around the tree. I really believe the man with his face covered is a criminal who's been on the lamb for decades, after robbing a bank to finance his travels.....(I have a vivid imagination and frequently make up stories in my head about the behavior of people.....I live a boring life.)
> 
> Was happy to see the Chocolate cake make an early appearance.  I do wonder where was Tom's camera when you and Kyle were 'blowin in the wind'.  THAT would have been a photo/video worth watching....




Thank you........we are getting there......I’m such a wimp when poorly!!! 

Yes, we love that picture too.......oh we do that too!!! We come up with plot lines for strangers lives and they can get detailed!! I like your idea.....I figured he was leading a double life with this woman and just didn’t want to be pictured......maybe I leave a boring life too.....lol.......

Oh Tom was struggling with his case, hand luggage and trying not to be blown away too all while laughing at us......so, no camera till we were in the room.......but, yes, it would have been funny especially as my dress was flailing around too much..... Thick tights (pantyhose) only cover so much........

Yes, two chocolate cakes in one day was a good start!!!


----------



## jump00

schumigirl said:


> Thanks for the good wishes Brenda...…
> 
> Kyle was worst hit during the trip, he went a little better then got worse again......and then passed it to us I think ……..although we have slightly different to what he had...….
> 
> But, Kyle is fine now, and we are just trundling along......we`ve done next to nothing since we got home apart from sleep and eat......then sleep some more!!!
> 
> But, today is the best we`ve felt so far...….so wanted to make a start...…...




So glad the whole family is starting to feel better - sorry that Kyle got sick- that’s the worse when you’re on vacation.  He looked so excited in your first post.  Love the pictures.


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> So glad the whole family is starting to feel better - sorry that Kyle got sick- that’s the worse when you’re on vacation.  He looked so excited in your first post.  Love the pictures.



Thanks Brenda......we are getting better.....just feels like it taking forever. And we have to travel up to Scotland next weekend for Christmas, so hoping there’s a big improvement for then. 

Yep, it’s the one time you don’t want to be I’ll......especially since he only gets to come with us once a year........

Glad you like the pictures...........


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY 29TH NOVEMBER……...TRAVEL DAY*






​


*Kyle apparently slept like a log...….we never heard him move all night.....and we probably would have as we didn't really sleep much at all. We fell asleep fairly quickly but around 2am we both woke up and couldn't fall back over.....despite being incredibly tired. You`d think your brain would behave when it knows you need to sleep......but, we got up, put the tv on quietly and generally looked out of the window......there is an awful lot going on during the night here.*

*Around 4.30 I did get back to sleep, and was unconscious immediately...so much so I never heard the alarm call go off......now I could sleep!!!*

*But, I got up and headed into the shower first...….that would wake me up...…..and it was a good shower and they do have some lovely products laid out.*

*We were up far too early as usual......we always are......but it`s like an instinct thing to get to the airport too early...….and we do like the airport time if I`m honest...….but we all looked a little tired as usual, but our enthusiasm overcame the tiredness as we began to chat about the adventure ahead of us...…*

*We did think of having the buffet breakfast in the hotel before we set off, but it was still a little too early for any of us to really eat anything at all...….so we thought we may do that when we land home.....we have to come back here to pick up the car anyway...….so we checked out and made the five minute walk down the Skywalk to Terminal 2. I was glad we all had put our hoodies on as the walkway was cold......really cold. Although you never step outside, it felt like you were today...…..as we had seen when we got up, it was a miserable day here......rain was bouncing down and it was very windy...….nice day to fly anywhere...….*

*Virgin Atlantic are one of the nicer airlines to fly with...….we do enjoy their whole process......staff are always incredibly friendly and look amazing with their outfits on...….you can see them a mile away......one of the staff points us to the check in desk we want and we do get the young man who isn't the friendliest this morning......he is perfectly professional, but no warmth. As we already checked in, it`s just a case of getting boarding cards and him asking if we are all fit and healthy as we have Emergency Exit Row seats......yep, we are all fine.*

*Once we have them, we climb the stairs to go through security......usually I get the extra search but today we all get through with no issues......sometimes we buy the Fast track pass that makes you go through quicker if there`s a huge line at security, sometimes it`s given to us automatically...….but today we didn't need it either way as it wasn't busy.....no shoes off...no ipads out of cases and no secondary checks for me...…*

*We gather up our individual bags and head through to Duty Free and food area...….*

*I prefer Terminal 2 to terminal 1 for both food choices and general shopping areas.....it feels more airy and you do get a better view of planes from this one...……*

*We stop in at one of the places offering both cereal for Kyle and bacon and sausage buns for Tom and I......and a giant mug of English Tea...….would definitely have another mug of that this morning...….*

*We ordered the food and got Kyle his cereal and bottle of water and sat down.....they bring the food over to you when it`s ready...….it was a bit neat for space, so I didn't bring the camera out as we were sitting at tables far too small and folks were close by so no room for bags...….but when he brought the breakfasts we forgot how huge the buns were...….this would keep us going for a while!!! They were very nice.....and Kyle had 2 bowls of cereal as they were pretty small boxes.*

*We sat for a while and then wandered around the duty free area.....I was looking to buy a new Bobbi Brown shimmery eye shadow...I had got it here last year, so headed straight for that little area......nope, they didn't have it...….I would have to get it in Orlando...….no hardship there...….lol......I knew we`d be making the journey to the Mall at Millenia at least once...….we had a look around at other items, but didn't purchase anything...….it really is just a wander around now to pass the time...…..*

*We did go check to see which gate we were flying from and caught sight of our rather majestic aircraft...…*










*Only it wasn't our plane in the end.……...this was the aircraft heading for Vegas or the Caribbean...…..our plane was Tinkerbell and parked slightly further down...….but identical in every way......this would be the plane that would bring us home though. I liked how every plane in the Virgin fleet had a name...….I think we had flown on almost every one at some point or other......and the Jumbo Jet still impresses me no end......I do like having 4 engines to rely on and the sheer size of them is still a sight to behold.....*

*We went to sit in one of the breakfast places just to pass some more time......their seats are comfortable and as it wasn't busy at all we didn't buy anything.....they were happy if you just wanted to sit. We couldn't have eaten anything else anyway...….although we did end up getting another cup of tea each anyway......you have to order at the bar and they bring it over.....I always marvel at the folks who can drink all sorts of alcohol at that time of the morning.…...it`s just not for us so early......I do like a mimosa myself, but pints of beer and bitter and hard liquor just doesn't appeal to us at that time of day......but, each to their own. Although wouldn't mind not having the aroma of beer so early.*










*We went to the gate and sat down...….usually flights are boarded in a certain order....Assistance Passengers, Upper and Premium and then the rest of the plane is boarded by rows from the rear of the plane forward ......usually we are last on when we have the exit row seats...…..but today everyone seemed to be just lining up......never seen this before.....*

*We decided not to join the very long line of folks waiting to board...….as we sat I looked over at some other folks who were sitting down......I recognised a woman and her husband who we had coincidentally met in the check in line on two previous occasions over the last two years.....both times the airlines were different...….once before with Virgin and once with Thomas Cook...…..and here we were again.....flying the same day with the same airline.....she recognised us as we spotted her...….she was amazed we had bumped into each other again...….we had a brief chat and then we began boarding as everyone else was...……funny coincidence.*

*We always greet Cabin Crew as they welcome us aboard......it always amazes us how many people don't acknowledge their greeting......and it looked another nice crew again today...…..we would have David in the CC seat opposite us today.…...as we sat down he was very chatty already along with the other crew members who were around...…..we got our hand luggage in the bins above, but Tom couldn't fit his in as the folks behind had used it up.......being exit row you don't have a choice as you have no seats in front of you to stow a bag...….so David told us to put it in the little area to the side of us under the stairs......now that was handy!!!*

*Everyone boarded fairly quickly today......so we were pleased when the doors closed and we pulled back from the gate on time...….When David sat down we had a good old chat with him about several things......and today we had windows by our row.....the exit row further back last year didn't have any windows, so this was nice...…..although not so nice looking out the window...….but, the plane was nice and warm and we all got very excited as we taxied along the seemingly never ending road to the eventual runway...….*

*Hearing the engines roar on a 747 is fabulous...….again, very impressive to know those engines will lift this hulking piece of engineering up to 41,000 feet and fly like that for hours...….they are loud. But, soon we are up in the air and what a smooth take off despite the high winds...…..and we then settle down for 9 hours of constant flying till we get to our destination.*

*You are served a snack almost immediately, little pack of sour cream pretzels and your choice of drink.....but before that we always admire how much leg room you have with these seats...….even extra leg room seats are nowhere near as good as these...….and they are very coveted seats. We thought we had got a decent price for this trip flight wise, especially as we had Premium on the way home......roughly the equivalent of $3,800.....I`m sure you could get it for slightly less, but we do like to book as soon as they come available....we had to wait a little longer last year for Kyle`s vacation time to be authorised…...which is why we couldn't get Premium on the way out...…..but these seats were alright...….*











*We have always been lucky with flights...….we always fly Premium or have extra leg room exit rows......we have heard horror stories from some flights where economy seats are truly dreadful...…..especially if you`re tall...……lol...…..*





​


*The other good thing about this row, is no one congregates or stands in front of you as the stairs to upstairs in the bubble are there, so they ask for the area to be clear of folks...….we were glad to hear that...…*

*So, first service is a white wine for me, orange juice for Kyle and a small beer for Tom...….it`s drinkable…..that`s about all you can say about it...….with Virgin all your drinks are all fully complimentary.....you can go up to either galley area and help yourself to soft drinks or ask for anything else alcoholic......they are careful with alcohol though and won`t hand it out if they feel you`ve had too much......we`ve never seen this thankfully...….you do get quite enough as it is anyway. We always buy some extra water anyway after security so we always have plenty, saves wandering around and asking for it if it`s not laid out. *











*We settle down to watch the excellent IFE system that Virgin operates...….there are so many movies and tv shows to choose from, you are spoilt for choice...…..although, none of the newer ones appealed to me particularly...…..so I ended up watching a British TV comedians show I hadn't seen before...….oh my goodness!!!! It was the funniest thing I`d seen in years...….and Tom told me everyone could hear me laughing uncontrollably at times...….oops!!!!! I had earphones in so I was blissfully unaware...….lol...….David did pass and ask what I was watching......lol......*

*Tom and Kyle both found numerous movies they wanted to watch...….I`m sure none would have appealed to me either...…….but, there is plenty of choice...……*

*The sun was beaming right in our windows, so we pulled them down so they didn't glare the tiny little screens...…*











*We were shown another act of kindness about now. David the CC guy, asked us if we would like a glass of champagne from Upper Class...…...now, that had happened to us last year too with the lady CC who offered us the same kindness...…..we of course said yes...….and took a picture to document we had real glasses.....you only get plastic in economy...…..lol...…..*

*And very nice it was too!!!! How kind of him...…..and Kyle joked he couldn't believe we had been given it again...…there are some very lovely people out there. *

*And again, we had people behind us ask if they were getting champagne......how come we got it and they didn't...….oh dear!!! Only to themselves though, I was glad they didn't ask CC directly. *











*Then, comes the highlight of the flight...….anyone who has flown 9 hours or longer knows the food is a genuine distraction of the time and something to look forward to...…..well, kind of...……*

*You really just hoped it would be edible if I`m honest...……they hand out a menu not long after take off with three main options......usually two meat and one vegetarian option...….you never want to be left with that choice!!!! *

*Kyle and Tom opted for the sausages done in a sauce of some kind.....tomato based and they both said it was alright, cheese ma...….sausages were better than the sauce......and a kind of pesto pasta salad with cheese, crackers and a chocolate dessert that I was sure Kyle would eat all three of them...…..he did. *










*I went for the chicken curry......forget which type it was claiming to be, but it was alright...….and I did like the little pasta salad that came with it...….I may have eaten Kyle`s too......fair swap for a dessert ...…….you also get wine with your meal, and usually they give you two little bottles with your meal...…..so you do get plenty without asking for any more. *











*It passes some time and to be fair, it was alright...…...once they come around and clear everything away we all plan a bathroom visit and stretch our legs a little...….we also thank David again for the lovely glass of champagne when we see him...…..*

*My two favourite guys!!!!*









*As a side note......I should say...…..my hair. *

*I got a load cut off before this trip......and then she said did I want anymore off...…..and rather quickly and without really knowing why......I said yes...…..and have spent the time since regretting getting it so short!!! Not my stylists fault......all on me...…..I don't know when I last had it this short....and it`ll never be this short again, through choice........but.....it is quicker to dry!!!! *











*We now have a good few hours or so ahead of us...…..Kyle opens the blind and takes a couple of pictures of the engines and then we settle down for the rest of the flight...……I may or may not have kept giving Kyle a hug every now and again as I just kept glancing over and was so glad he was there with us...…….*

*I watch The Conjuring again, Tom and Kyle both watch something super hero or sci fi...…...and we all at some point fall asleep......David told us he passed and we were all cocooned in our blankets, neck pillows and eye masks in place...….wish he`d got a picture...…..I believe we may have slept for around 2 hours...….*










*I do love the Skymap and once I had decided I didn't want to watch any other movies, I put that on and kept it there till we landed...…..I do like to know where we are on the map...….and always feel a little relieved to be over or much closer to land. *




























*We were getting closer when Kyle took this image of a beach of some kind...….I forget exactly which one it was...…….but it was lovely to feel we were getting closer to our destination...….*










*Around 90 minutes before we land we are served afternoon tea...…..we all only eat the potato chips and Kyle has the little cookie thing…….I don't eat malted or seeded bread, and never feel the need to ask for special provision as we always have snacks of our own...…..but it again, is a nice little distraction...…..*










*We visit the bathroom and await the seat belt sign to come on...….always a sign we are close!!!! *

*I love the vibe on the plane as we near any destination...…..everyone is in such a good mood and so excited for the beginning of their trip...……*

*When David sits down we mention the lovely CC lady from last year who was so nice......and small world.....she used to be his lodger!!! We did enjoy chatting to him, and then as we neared the terminal the cabin manager came up and began chatting too...….we were extolling the virtues of Virgin Atlantic and how they were our preferred carrier.....but did occasionally go over to Thomas Cook......lol......she feigned horror!!! Really nice lady and again, we are always so lucky and have the loveliest CC on our flights...….*

*As we came to a stop, I saw the other Jumbo had arrived...….which meant Immigration could be a longer time...….we have Global Entry now, so usually that didn't affect us, we wandered straight through.....but as Kyle didn't have it, we planned to go through the regular line with him...….doh!!!!!*

*We should have waited till Premium and Upper exited the flight, but David said we could get off first as we were ready...….we again thanked him and the other lovely lady profusely for taking such good care of us....they really had. *

*So, first off the plane.....hadn't done that before...……...little things amuse us at times...…..*

*Now we just had to wait in Immigration...…….*


----------



## disneyAndi14

So sorry you all got the dreaded winter virus! Yuck! Andi got really sick our last day of our November 17 trip,  ever fun, I really have no idea how I did not get it, so lucky!!

Your airport hotel and flight all sound like a perfect start to your 10 day trip! Looking forward to more, love the Kevin from home alone gif, so fun, we love that movie!


----------



## jump00

As always- Love the inflight pictures! What a beautiful plane!


----------



## macraven

_Your trippies are always awesome 

Even what you share with us on the preflight and flights are great and a fun read_


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> So sorry you all got the dreaded winter virus! Yuck! Andi got really sick our last day of our November 17 trip,  ever fun, I really have no idea how I did not get it, so lucky!!
> 
> Your airport hotel and flight all sound like a perfect start to your 10 day trip! Looking forward to more, love the Kevin from home alone gif, so fun, we love that movie!



Oh I remember reading about Andi being sick on a trip!! Not nice for her or you........and yes, lucky you never caught it too......at least you could take care of her, she’ll have been so glad of that. 

Thanks....getting better slowly, but boy is this taking its time to clear........I’m just glad Kyle wasn’t as bad for as long.......he’s back to normal now.......

We love Home Alone too........one of our “watch every year” movies......the first two anyway.......they are so much fun! We love the airport experience and arriving the day before is certainly a big part of our trip........


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> As always- Love the inflight pictures! What a beautiful plane!



Thanks.........

Yes, those Virgin 747’s are quite the sight to see......and to me one of the most impressive in the sky........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Your trippies are always awesome
> 
> Even what you share with us on the preflight and flights are great and a fun read_



Thanks mac.........

I’m always glad to hear you enjoy them..........you know the day before for us is the real start of our trip and we love spending time at the airport hotel......once we’ve had our Prosecco.......vacation begins......and yes, we even love the long flight too!!


----------



## schumigirl

*TRAVEL DAY CONTINUED…………………….*


*So, with a huge amount of enthusiasm we bounce along the gangway ready to begin our vacation...….of course the changes being made to the airport in general means every time we come off the plane we seem to take a different path.....but always end up in the same immigration hall...……*

*Today was a shorter than usual walk...…..*

*With a longer than usual line ahead of us. There are a lot of folks in front of us. An awful lot.*

*We look longingly at the Global Entry machines that stand vacant and inviting...….but for today, we are joining the line that will destroy any excitement you can still muster at this point. I think there were two full UK 747 flights, and going by the voices around us, the Peruvian flight had also landed. We did tease Kyle we should have dumped him and gone through in seconds......lol....he did say we should have done that.....but, we`d just have to wait on him anyway...….we wouldn't have done that...…..*

*But, we join the end of what was 4 full lanes of people from one side of the building to the other.....and we don't complain too loud of course....…..so within the first 15 minutes we move the grand total of 2 feet. Kyle being the math whizz worked out how long we`d be there if we continued to move at this pace...….I almost cried at that point...…...I think we may just have made the plane home!!*

*At that point we saw other officers come on duty...…..thankfully...….and we did start to move a little better after that point...….and we managed to complete a conversation with the couple we recognised from previous flights intermittently when we passed each other every time we came around again...…*

*After just over an hour we eventually see an officer and are through in seconds...….the officers are always polite and official while they process us.....then we see the friendly side as they welcome us back to the USA......the words we always want to hear...…


*
*

*​

*Our luggage has long since arrived and had been removed from the belt and piled up to the side.....so seconds later we had them collected and we were heading to the people mover......the usual escalator is defunct now, so a short walk around the corner to another one again and we are at the people mover. And one is already there...….so we hop on and the doors close immediately and soon we are listening to Buddy Dyer and heading at speed to the main terminal...…..this is always a favourite part...….then as we exit that, we are trying not to look at the folks who are departing to our right......that`ll be us soon enough...….*

*I stop in at the bathroom before we head down to the car rental desks...…..Alamo has plenty of operators today and we get the guy who we know slightly and has served us a few times......Kyle stands with the cases as we deal with the paperwork.…..he knows we have a Tahoe booked, but if we can get the Maserati again, we will.....so we do ask him for an upgrade price and he offers us the same deal as September....we snap his hand off again......we don't fall for any of the sales waffle of how they treat special and returning guests......as long as it`s a decent price to us, we`ll pay it.....and we did. It probably was a bit silly doing it this time as we weren't going to be travelling around a great deal.....but we wanted Kyle to see the car we had enjoyed driving so much.*

*We step out and take our first few gulps of American air......first fresh air in I don't know how many hours at this point...….although bus fumes probably aren't the best first breaths...…..It was warm, but not the boiling hot temps we had left 7 weeks ago...….but we head over to Alamo where the car is already waiting for us as we had asked for the black one again......engine was running so it was cool inside....*

*Car loaded, seats adjusted and mirrors sorted we set off and headed along our usual and very recognisable route to the hotel.*

*And it is so familiar...….Kyle is basking in the familiarity too....and even though it`s now getting dark, everything is still visible and clear...….we turn off on Universal Boulevard and head up past the Orlando Eye and the Starflyer……..Kyle does have a rethink about going on it as we see it circle and swirl high in the sky.....thank goodness!!!! Although I think Tom was more relieved as he would have been the one to go on with him if he had wanted to do it!!! *

*At this point we are heading nearer the hotel and some hammerhead decided to almost swerve into the side of us...….I looked down as I saw the car get closer and she was texting and just began to slide towards us...….the horn is loud!!!! She got such a shock....but didn't put her phone down. She glared at us, rolled down her window, yes, rolled it down, and very slowly and deliberately gave us the finger.....lol.....how original......with a how dare we get in her way look...….idiot. *





​


*I smiled back at her...…....that annoyed her more I think. *

*But, at that point we could now see Universal.....Sapphire and RPR.....which does look quite dark at night now Sapphire has so many outer lights at night...….but always a welcoming sight. We love this hotel.....truly, our home away from home and it does feel like coming home when we arrive......when folks there say we are like family to them, we feel it too. We are all fairly quiet right now as we just enjoy that moment we all know when we arrive for any trip.*

*We pull into the parking lot and unload the cases and head up to the front......and it is so lovely to see all the Christmas decorations are up and look beautiful...….however as we walk in the front doors, Kyle had asked to go first and he enjoyed that first step inside the hotel he loves so much too......we try not to look at the tree as we are tired and weary and want to enjoy it when we`re not.....but of course, it`s so huge we can`t miss it!!! So pretty...…..*

*We head to the left for check in and we get Tony who we haven't met before.....lovely guy who gives you the exact warm and fuzzy welcome you want when you arrive anywhere...….he is so friendly and when he types in our name immediately says he won`t need to explain anything about the hotel to us...….that`s true!!! As our friend was on vacation and wouldn't be back till Saturday, we met one of the front desk managers we hadn't met before, she welcomed us back and hoped we would enjoy our stay......we were sure we would.*

*Our keys and package was already waiting for us, so we headed up to our room which was the King Suite this time and couldn't wait to get unpacked and head down for some food.*

*We had asked for a King Suite this time...….and we were thrilled with it...….I think this is what we would ask for from now on when we stay at RP...…..although we have never found the regular rooms small the way some folks do, we did appreciate the extra space......especially for Kyle.....and this room had a lovely view too, as all the rooms we had ever been in had.

The suite as with all rooms we have ever had, were immaculately clean and tidy......pristine would be a better word for them......*


































*The barn style door between the toilet and shower and wash hand basin area isn't for everyone...…..I understand that...….but, for families or certainly for us, it`s fine and we have no such issues with it...…..I liked the style of door and although you can see shapes, you can`t really make anything out clear...….and as for using the facilities.....well, again, with family, it wasn't an issue at all...…….

The products they issue are nice too......Tom and Kyle tend to use them all the way through the trip, I do use them until I get to the store and pick up my own shower gel and Aussie shampoo products.....but they are nice enough if you didn't want to bring your own.*

























*This was one happy bunny!!!!!*










*We kind of sorta freshened up a little......we didn't unpack much as we wanted to first go up to Lounge to say hi to some of the staff we knew were working, then down to Jake`s...….this was Kyle`s first choice for food on our first night as was usual when we all visited together.*

*It`s funny, because for us right now it was almost 1am...….but we hadn't hit that wall yet.....it would hit later tonight.....it always did. But, right now we felt great...…..we had it all in front of us......great room, fabulous hotel and some good food ahead...…..so, up to lounge and we did say hello to a couple of folks we knew.....had a quick catch up and also allowed Kyle to see the changes in the lounge...….he hadn't even looked at our September pictures yet as he wanted to see it first hand himself...….and he did indeed like it....*

*Now downstairs to Jake`s...…..no wait for a table but we did ask if we could get "Pong" as we saw he was working......we had known him a good few years and he was lovely...….although like all places here, the staff are always first class. But, we did get his table and we got a big welcome back from him when he saw it was us.....again!!!!*

*I ordered my usual cocktail and a fanta, and he did laugh as he remembered last year when we ordered it in the volcano bowl and he accidentally set fire to our straws...….lol...…*

*We knew what we were having.....we are so dull at times...….or predictable.....Tom and I each ordered a crawfish chowder each and would share the hot wings....Kyle ordered his favourite cheese pizza....and his infamous non alcoholic strawberry daiquiri...…..now we were on vacation.*

*I was so happy to be here with both my guys again...……*









*He does enjoy this drink.……*









*
And I enjoyed mine...…….Tom I believe got a beer...….*










*When the food arrived we were all ready to enjoy what we had ordered...…..food here is always excellent and service always exemplary……..and tonight was no different...…..and there`s always a fabulous atmosphere in here...….we like the tables, but we also enjoy sitting at the bar too......but for this trip it would be tables......*


















*The crawfish chowder is definitely one of our favourite dishes in here...….it is so good!!!! But, everything is beautiful and always well presented...….and the wings are spicy enough for me, and I still adore the blue cheese dip despite detesting blue cheese...…..only one we will eat. *

*And of course Kyle and his cheese pizza`s...…..we found out later in the trip he could have had his favourite bbq sauce as a base......but for tonight it was basic tomato base...….and he loved it!!! He had waited a long time for this one...…..*










*We didn't have any dessert, but we asked Pong if they would still do the flourless chocolate cake...….it wasn't on the menu, but was on the room service menu...…..of course he could have it.....no problems there...…*










*Wasn't quite sure where he was putting it......but he enjoyed every last spoonful...….I wish I liked chocolate cake...……this one is so very rich and although looks heavy, Kyle claimed it to be fairly light......of course we wouldn't know as he didn't offer anyone any of it......lol...….*

*We sat a little while longer and chatted to Pong who enquired how many times we had visited this year.....he did wonder if we lived in America at this point, but was surprised when we told him nope....we do indeed travel from the UK every trip...…..*

*We paid the check, gave our thanks and said goodnight and headed back up to our room...…….and we saw a delivery had been made while we were out...…..*


















*Our friend, although still on vacation till Saturday had arranged for a delivery for us and a welcome home card to be sent to our room after we arrived...…......so we were already incredibly grateful for his thoughtfulness already...….and boy was it a lovely delivery...…..the cheese and fruit went down incredibly well as a dessert after our chowder...…..and the coconut covered pineapple was indeed a treat!!!! We did have a "discussion" over who got the biggest bit of that lol...…..but, it was all beautiful and we were very grateful for his kindness already. The candy and potato chips would be devoured over the next few days, I was sure of that...……*

*After our treats, we began the not so nice task of unpacking...…..this seems to take forever.....but having the two separate closets in this room was ideal...…..Kyle did all of his in his room and we took the closet in the bedroom...…..*

*We pulled out the sofa bed and hope this will be comfortable enough for him......our friend had said, if need be we could try the rollaway too if this wasn't comfy...…….*

*So, around 10.30pm we all suddenly looked a little grey...…...we all hit that wall...….and it really is like hitting a wall....or a wall hitting us……..it was now 3.30am in our minds time...….so time to sleep......we put the extra blankets on the pull out for Kyle as he had the room quite cool...….then a quick shower and we hit our very large and comfortable bed...……*

*I always leave the drapes open a little...….I do like to see the lights of the park and when I get up during the night I do like a look out the window where I can see Doom, Dudley and of course the pool all lit up...…*

*But, tonight we both fell straight into bed and I got the feeling I wouldn't be up wandering around.....well I hoped I wouldn't be...…..and the beds as always in this hotel are incredibly comfortable...…..I knew we would sleep well...…….*





​


----------



## tink1957

Sounds like a nice start to your trip...those goodies from your friend look yummy and I'm going to have to check out Jake's for the chowder while we're here.

I love the beginning of a vacation when all the fun is ahead of you.


----------



## Minniedoc

your hair looks really cute at that length! Very bouncy and sassy.  Thank you for another fun TR. Following along!


----------



## macraven

_Your style of the trip report is fabulous

Sometimes I feel I am looking over your shoulder as you write

Quite enjoy all the details _


----------



## luvdisdogs

I'm so glad that you are all feeling better!  Looking forward to this trip report  and it will be extra special with Kyle along! The picture of you and him peeking from behind the Christmas tree is great!  Good picture taking Tom! As always!


----------



## KatieCharlotte

Another report! -- I've been away too long!  I have to thank you again for all your trip reports and the info I've gotten from them.  Your reports have reassured me that we'll like Sapphire Falls since RPR is too pricy over the holidays.  The pizza from Jake's was a huge hit with my son -- he asked that we get it again on our next trip -- and it was so helpful to know that I could get food to go.  I wonder if the concierge at Sapphire Falls would call and order ahead for me on New Year's Day so I could just walk over and pick it up -- maybe that's asking too much even with a good tip?


----------



## JaxDad

Hi @schumigirl! I'm pretty sure your beach picture from the plane is the south side of the entrance to the Chesapeake Bay from the Atlantic Ocean. I spent a lot of time in that area when I was in the service. The point is Joint Expeditionary Base Little Creek-Fort Story (just "Fort Story" when I lived there). Virginia Beach is down the coast (up and to the right in the picture), and the runways to the right are part of Naval Air Station Oceana.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Sounds like a nice start to your trip...those goodies from your friend look yummy and I'm going to have to check out Jake's for the chowder while we're here.
> 
> I love the beginning of a vacation when all the fun is ahead of you.



Thanks Vicki.........the goodies were much appreciated......and we did enjoy them! 

Oh definitely try the chowder.......it was one of the concierge friends Samuel who told us he loved it......and he doesn’t like anything seafood.......lol.......but he had to try it so he could describe it to guests.......but we’ve eaten so many bowls of it now!!! Lovely.........

Yep, the beginning is always so much fun.........


----------



## schumigirl

Minniedoc said:


> your hair looks really cute at that length! Very bouncy and sassy.  Thank you for another fun TR. Following along!



Thanks Minniedoc.........

I wish I did like my hair short, Tom does, but it doesn’t feel like me........can’t wait for it to grow now! 

Glad you’re reading along though.........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Your style of the trip report is fabulous
> 
> Sometimes I feel I am looking over your shoulder as you write
> 
> Quite enjoy all the details _



Thanks mac........ 

I always appreciate everyone that enjoys the reports.........they’re fun to write too......and I’m always glad anyone enjoys reading them.........


----------



## schumigirl

luvdisdogs said:


> I'm so glad that you are all feeling better!  Looking forward to this trip report  and it will be extra special with Kyle along! The picture of you and him peeking from behind the Christmas tree is great!  Good picture taking Tom! As always!



We are a bit better thank you.......it’s a slow process kicking this bug!! 

Yes, having Kyle along made it extra, extra special........he is such fabulous company and enjoys being with us too which is priceless........yes, we love that picture too.........I’ll tell him you gave him a lovely compliment.......he’ll be pleased.........


----------



## schumigirl

KatieCharlotte said:


> Another report! -- I've been away too long!  I have to thank you again for all your trip reports and the info I've gotten from them.  Your reports have reassured me that we'll like Sapphire Falls since RPR is too pricy over the holidays.  The pizza from Jake's was a huge hit with my son -- he asked that we get it again on our next trip -- and it was so helpful to know that I could get food to go.  I wonder if the concierge at Sapphire Falls would call and order ahead for me on New Year's Day so I could just walk over and pick it up -- maybe that's asking too much even with a good tip?



*WELCOME.........*KatieCharlotte........Glad you’ve made this one too.....always lovely to see you.......

I am so happy you have enjoyed the reports so far......and glad they’ve helped.......

Sapphire is so lovely and they treat you just as well over there as they do in RP......we are so looking forward to our next stays there in March and May........

Oh Jake’s pizza is amazing!! You could just call over yourself to Jake’s......but I’m sure concierge would do that for you if you stopped by on your way over.......it would be ready in nice time for you....... now, that’s a nice idea for New Years Day food!! Hope you enjoy reading along with this one.........


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Hi @schumigirl! I'm pretty sure your beach picture from the plane is the south side of the entrance to the Chesapeake Bay from the Atlantic Ocean. I spent a lot of time in that area when I was in the service. The point is Joint Expeditionary Base Little Creek-Fort Story (just "Fort Story" when I lived there). Virginia Beach is down the coast (up and to the right in the picture), and the runways to the right are part of Naval Air Station Oceana.



Thank you!!! 

Kyle took loads along the coastline and some of Kennedy too......but they were a little bit further away, but we had no clue where that one was taken........

I’ll pass that info on when he comes in.........


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I am so sorry to hear you were unwell and hope you are all recovered now! I think the reason you have such good luck with flight crews is you are genuinely nice to people. It's amazing how rare that is these days. Global entry is worth it's weight in gold. When my son came home from his semester in Paris he just waltzed through immigration with a smile on his face. It is wonderful that feeling when you start to really relax and believe you are on vacation. How lovely to have that feeling in your favorite place with your favorite people! 

Maria


----------



## disneyAndi14

I like your hair cut, very cute! 

Once through immigration it sounds like a wonderful first night.

The room looks lovely and it sounds like Jake’s is a winner for you all!

I think the special gifts your friend gets you all is such a great gesture and really shows RPR appreciates repeat guests!


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> I am so sorry to hear you were unwell and hope you are all recovered now! I think the reason you have such good luck with flight crews is you are genuinely nice to people. It's amazing how rare that is these days. Global entry is worth it's weight in gold. When my son came home from his semester in Paris he just waltzed through immigration with a smile on his face. It is wonderful that feeling when you start to really relax and believe you are on vacation. How lovely to have that feeling in your favorite place with your favorite people!
> 
> Maria



Thank you Maria........we are slowly getting back to normal.........

And thank you for such a lovely comment........I detest rudeness to anyone, so being polite and friendly is just the way we are........I know what you mean though......some folks seem to find rudeness easy. 

How lovely for your son! Global Entry is truly fabulous........did your son enjoy his time in Paris?? We haven’t been there for a good few years, but it used to be one of our favourite cities to visit......

Yes, it’s the best feeling arriving there with it all in front of us.........


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I like your hair cut, very cute!
> 
> Once through immigration it sounds like a wonderful first night.
> 
> The room looks lovely and it sounds like Jake’s is a winner for you all!
> 
> I think the special gifts your friend gets you all is such a great gesture and really shows RPR appreciates repeat guests!



Awww thanks Caroline.........I’m just not used to it being so short.......when I straighten it, I’m trying to pull it as long as possible.......lol......

Yes, it really was the perfect first night.......Jake’s never disappoints. And yes, we really do always feel very appreciated as guests, always have done......and our friend really is the most special of men, he is such a busy man, but always makes time for us, many times every visit.....he is the best and truly the nicest man on earth! 

Glad you’re reading along.........


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY NOVEMBER 30TH..……………*








​*We all slept incredibly well....until around 4am. Which of course, is really now 9am in our minds...and I couldn't remember when I last slept till 9am anytime!!! We just aren't folks who sleep late, very much morning people in general..*

*I had gotten up for the bathroom and hoped I didn't wake Kyle, but he was out for the count and genuinely hadn't heard either of us get up. For as sure as I had gone to the bathroom, Tom needed to go to.....of course. We had shut the door to the sitting area, again hoping we hadn't disturbed him too much and tried desperately to get back to sleep....I even turned the heat up in the room, and that seemed to work as we did eventually fall back over around 5am and slept till maybe 6.30.*

*Now it was time to get up whether everyone else wanted to or not...….and to be honest I really didn't want to get up just yet...………….*

*But, this was our first day.....and by lord we would make the most of it...…..although Kyle and Tom at this precise moment could have delayed the start of our trip by another hour or so...…..but, no such luck....once I had actually dragged my sorry and exhausted backside out of bed......everyone was awake...…..lol.....
​But, I went through and very gently, or maybe not so gently woke Kyle up with singing......now I cannot sing a single note, so this was undeniably cruel......but it worked......he sat up...…..as I grinned and headed for the shower.....should have checked if anyone needed the bathroom first I suppose...….oops!!!​​But, wasn't long till we`re all up, showered and ready to go get breakfast upstairs. It`s a personal preference for us to have our rooms on the 6th floor. Most prefer 7, but not us...….and it takes seconds to get up there every morning, especially as we were so close to the elevators in this room. The hallways aren't long, so even if you are at the far end, it takes a few moments to get to the elevators.​​We had a look out before we set off upstairs...….we loved this view...……​*


























*Yep, we could even see the pool Christmas Tree...……*

*We love the Club Lounge staff...….they are so nice and most we know fairly well......and it`s always a pleasure to go in and be able to chat and catch up with them again...….and we have to knock this morning as our room key isn't working correctly against the scanner this morning......we would go down to the desk and get that sorted easily later......and it was the newest girl who answered the door...she didn't know us, but the other girl did and of course we got in.*

*We got ourselves some breakfast and Kyle was loving being back again......he hadn't met some of the staff so it was lovely to be able to introduce him to them......we sat over the far side of the lounge as it was quite busy this morning and we had just finished when the manager Kayla came in and came straight over to greet us. She is just so lovely and again, we felt as if we had known her forever, when in reality we just met her in September.....but we got on like a house on fire and she is someone you could chat to for hours...….so, it was lovely to catch up again..….she pulled up a chair and we had a good old catch up with her......we have such a giggle, and Kyle really took to her too......eventually though she had to go to a meeting and we left at the same time too...…..but we would see plenty of her over our trip. It was nice to be back.*

*We headed downstairs to the lobby and we saw two of the supervisors from the lounge and had a hug and a good old catch up with them too...….they are so lovely. And after a good old chat we headed over to the desk where one of the check in staff immediately recognised us and waved us over......we have known her a couple of years too....again, we catch up and she asks how the pull out sofa was, Kyle tells her it wasn't the best, but he slept all the same...…..she immediately says she`ll organise a rollaway to be sent up today and hopes that will be better for him. Hopefully it will be......we then organise a safety deposit box behind the front desk for our stuff including passports and documents that although we know will be safe in the room safe, we do like the added security of this box. Takes a few seconds and it`s done. You have a key you keep and they have a key.....you only have to sign with the authorised signatures each time you want to access it and make sure you have the key.*

*We thank her for that and for organising the rollaway bed for Kyle....she says if it`s not any use they`ll send up more blankets and padding for the pullout...….I`m hoping the rollaway works as then we have full use of the sofa in the sitting area......instead of it being used for a bed.*

*We are on our first day of course, and we had asked Kyle what he wanted to do today..... he said he wanted to go to the Mall at Millenia for Chocolate Fudge Cake.......……*







​
*We had kind of guessed that part!!!! *

*But first we stopped and admired the tree and the work being done around the tree by the pastry chef.....they work on it twice a day and the times are there for all to see......the chef`s are happy to talk about the display and answer any questions on their work for the display...…..and it is impressive...….*



































*The work continues from the day it is put up, and each day you can see additions to the display.....watching them work is interesting as some of it is very intricate.....and with folks watching I often wonder how they can concentrate...…but they do an amazing job and there is a lovely aroma around this area too...…it is fairly quiet this morning but some days there are plenty of people around the tree chatting and of course taking pictures...…..*


*Next up...….Mall and Chocolate Cake...……..*


----------



## tammy

Welcome back!  So glad you are feeling better.  I was checking furiously everyday for updates!!  It's so nice to see Kyle with you guys.  Off to a wonderful start.  Can't wait for more.


----------



## macraven

_That Christmas display is gorgeous!

Looks like a lot of work and care went into it.



First time I have seen pictures of it so many thanks for sharing it in your report!_


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> Welcome back!  So glad you are feeling better.  I was checking furiously everyday for updates!!  It's so nice to see Kyle with you guys.  Off to a wonderful start.  Can't wait for more.



Thanks tammy........we are beginning to perk up a bit now.......finally!! I’m such a wimp with having a cold/flu.....

We loved having Kyle with us again, it really did warm our hearts having him there........a year was a long time for him to wait with us disappearing every few months! 

Glad you’re enjoying reading along........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _That Christmas display is gorgeous!
> 
> Looks like a lot of work and care went into it.
> 
> 
> 
> First time I have seen pictures of it so many thanks for sharing it in your report!_



Oh it really is beautiful, glad you like them.......they do take immense pride in it and watching them was fun. They do like to chat about their display.......

I can’t remember if I have more later......I think I do......will post them as I come across them........


----------



## angryduck71

I am FINALLY caught up!  First of all:



schumigirl said:


> I would love to know why the guy behind us has his hands clasped over his face...…..lol...….


  I can tell you why -- he knew he couldn't compete with Tom's brilliant smile, so he just hid his whole face.  DUH.  

Excited to read the rest -- concerned about getting to the illness part!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I am FINALLY caught up!  First of all:
> 
> I can tell you why -- he knew he couldn't compete with Tom's brilliant smile, so he just hid his whole face.  DUH.
> 
> Excited to read the rest -- concerned about getting to the illness part!



Lol......Alice we love you!!!! 

Tom is grinning like a Cheshire Cat at your comments.........

Kyle being poorly is a good few days away yet.......but most importantly he made NASA next Thursday......of course you know that as you had a sneak preview.......

Glad you’re all caught up!


----------



## cynditech

All caught up!  I always seem to get sick right after vacation.  I'm sorry that you guys went through that!  So looking forward to reading more


----------



## saskdw

Waiting an hour to clear customs in Orlando would be like torture!

We are able to pre clear customs in Canada before boarding the plane so when we get to Orlando it's free sailing!

It's the most amazing feeling when we get off the plane in Orlando. Knowing that we made it and the vacation has begun. We head straight to the luggage rack and our driver Gene is always waiting there to greet us. Gene always has stories to tell and my wife just shakes her head as we chat it up on the way to the resort. I also love that first look when we walk through the front doors at RPR. I'm really missing not going this year more than ever reading your report. 

Did you happen to find out how they are implementing the new security room checks? I'm hoping they are doing it in a more courteous fashion than Disney. Although the latest reports are that Disney has abandoned these checks at most resorts. Too many upset guests and taking a heavy toll on the staff.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> we loved this view...……


That is such a gorgeous view! Happy you started your trip report before Christmas. It's such a great way to relax among all the Christmas hustle and bustle. Like all the other posters pointed out, "Your hair looks great"!


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> All caught up!  I always seem to get sick right after vacation.  I'm sorry that you guys went through that!  So looking forward to reading more



Thanks Cyndi........we are definitely on the mend finally!

Oh so many folks say that, they get sick after a trip......I suppose it’s a real melting pot of folks from all over with all sorts of localised germs.......lol......quite a thought! Hope you never got anything really nasty and it was over quickly.....

Glad you’re reading along.......


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> Waiting an hour to clear customs in Orlando would be like torture!
> 
> We are able to pre clear customs in Canada before boarding the plane so when we get to Orlando it's free sailing!
> 
> It's the most amazing feeling when we get off the plane in Orlando. Knowing that we made it and the vacation has begun. We head straight to the luggage rack and our driver Gene is always waiting there to greet us. Gene always has stories to tell and my wife just shakes her head as we chat it up on the way to the resort. I also love that first look when we walk through the front doors at RPR. I'm really missing not going this year more than ever reading your report.
> 
> Did you happen to find out how they are implementing the new security room checks? I'm hoping they are doing it in a more courteous fashion than Disney. Although the latest reports are that Disney has abandoned these checks at most resorts. Too many upset guests and taking a heavy toll on the staff.



Oh it really can be a nightmare if one or more jumbo jets arrive at the same time! But next visits we’ll be using Global Entry again, so no delays......hopefully!!! We loved when we flew from NYC before we had GE and it was straight through in Orlando..........must be nice to pre clear all the time. 

You’ll be back before you know it I’m quite sure....I know what you mean though, I’d miss it terribly if we didn’t go one year now. Yep, walking in the doors......into the room......walking around the resort......all amazing feelings. 

We didn’t ask honestly........we have housekeeping every day so it’s not something that we thought about. The signs are still up so I assume it’s still going on. The suite opposite us had the do not disturb sign up for 5 of the days we were there, we didn’t see anyone go in or out at all! But, I guess someone did. Didn’t hear anyone talk or mention it.......but I’ll try and remember in March and ask how it’s working out.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> That is such a gorgeous view! Happy you started your trip report before Christmas. It's such a great way to relax among all the Christmas hustle and bustle. Like all the other posters pointed out, "Your hair looks great"!



Yep, we love the view......I’m one of those folks that even though I don’t have a balcony, I still love having that view to look out too.......night or day it’s beautiful.

Thanks for the hair comments ........I think it’s finally growing a little.......but can’t get used to it being so short. One of my friends has a tiny little face and has a great but very short cropped pixie style......she looks at me very funny when I moan how short mine is.....

Yes, I was glad I started it early......it’s a relaxing couple of hours as I write......no thoughts of Christmas gifts I haven’t bought yet....lol.......will need to get a wiggle on though! 

Hope you’re all sorted for Christmas and the holiday season!


----------



## Monykalyn

Nice start once at “home”! I find the airport incredibly tiring even with the excitement of arrival day.  I actually don’t mind the drive we have as we’ve made the drive to Florida many many times now. 

Since we did the Disney resort hop for holiday decorations last year, hoping to find time to see Universals resorts this year. Somewhat sad that we aren’t staying at Cabana Bay, but money saved means more for other things. And we have a 1 bed suite just across the street. 

Can’t wait to hear about KSC!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Nice start once at “home”! I find the airport incredibly tiring even with the excitement of arrival day.  I actually don’t mind the drive we have as we’ve made the drive to Florida many many times now.
> 
> Since we did the Disney resort hop for holiday decorations last year, hoping to find time to see Universals resorts this year. Somewhat sad that we aren’t staying at Cabana Bay, but money saved means more for other things. And we have a 1 bed suite just across the street.
> 
> Can’t wait to hear about KSC!



Yes, we visited 5 of the Universal hotels this year to see the decorations and trees....nice way to pass some time.....they are lovely. 

I`m sure you`ll be perfectly happy in your hotel......sounds nice. 

Oh yes, tiredness can abate even the highest of excitement at airports...….when we saw that long line our hearts sank......but it wasn't as bad in the end...…...


----------



## schumigirl

*

*​*


So, we drove the 5 minutes or so to The Mall...….the exit on to the I4 has been opened up again for a while so it`s straight on there......and boy it never gets any quieter on this road!!! *

*This is our favourite of favourite malls...…..plenty of high end stores, but regular stores too like Bath and Body, Williams and Sonoma, Macy and several other normal stores for want of a better word. And it never feels mobbed the way the Florida Mall can be at times...….the car park can be extremely busy but it`s usually not a true reflection of the crowds inside. *

*Of course Father Christmas was here right now, so that does add crowds....and lots of little ones around....but they`re usually all contained in one area around Santa. *

*We decide to wander around before we go for lunch which of course will be in the Cheesecake Factory.....no doubts there...….*

*But, first of course as we are huge fans of Christmas trees...…….*
















*
It is a beautiful tree, as most huge ones are......but strangely we had never come to the Mall at night to see it properly lit up, I think we`d have to rectify that next time...…..*











*Santa`s Grotto is an impressive little place......when you come down the escalator you can see the main man himself, and very jolly Father Christmas he was too......exactly the way he`s supposed to look...…and the line last year at some points were 3 hours!!! 3 hours.....and no Express Pass here.....lol...…..*



















*We went into the Tag Heuer store where they all remember us of course and Christian happily chats to Kyle about his watch and how much he enjoys wearing this one...….it`s definitely a watch to be worn and not stuck away in a drawer collecting dust.....he did have an idea if there was something that caught his eye he`d get another one....he does have a beautiful collection already, but to be honest there`s nothing on sale to beat the one he bought last year...….*

*We chatted a little more and then said we`d pop back in March time to se if they had anything new...….they really have a few nice guys working in there. *



















*We head down to Macy where I pick up some lipsticks and moisturiser…...then we wandered to the back of the store as Tom was looking for a jacket....he had seen it online but they didn't have it instore...…so we had a wander up the back as Kyle was looking for a new wallet.....but just wanted to see what they had in here although he had no plans to buy it in here...…..we passed by a couple of ladies and I did notice they had a British accent but never thought anything else as I hadn't looked at their faces...…..then I heard a voice say I`m just going to tap this lady on the shoulder...….and I turn to see a lady looking at me...…….*

*Now, I`ve never met her before but I recognise her from her pictures on her trip reports that she is a member of the Dis and the UK site too....it was Wilma-bride...….or Joh as she`s otherwise known...…..big smiles and hugs all around...….it`s funny when you`ve never met someone but know them from the web, you feel as if you do actually know them...…..Joh didn't know we were visiting this time and of course I didn't know she was going to be here either...…..very small world. *

*She was visiting with her daughter and was here today with her and friends too......I think they went home next day as they had been here a while already......but, it was so lovely being able to meet up and she really is as lovely a lady in real life as she is on the boards......we could have chatted all day!!!  It was a surprise but very welcome Dis meet......albeit short...….it is always lovely to meet folks in real life after chatting online...…..*

*We had a few laughs and giggles then parted ways although they were planning Cheesecake Factory too, so we may run into them again.....but for now, we glanced at the wallets, he didn't see anything he liked...…..then we headed upstairs to the Christmas store they have up there...…..it`s not huge, but they do have some lovely items......we managed to pick up two rather large Christmas mugs in boxes which would be handy to get home......some Moscow Mule pewter tumblers and a couple of little novelty items for the tree...….although it wasn't without event. *

*I`m the clumsy one of the three of us.....usually. To had leaned over the display to get to the pewter cups at the back as they looked untouched...….but, as he brought one forward.....he bumped one thing and of course it turned into the domino effect...…..oh dear!!!! Kyle and I took off and disappeared immediately...……*





​


*As we disappeared into relative safety of the electrical department we chuckled or more howled with laughter as several items were still rolling gently off the shelves that had been oh so carefully stocked neatly that morning I was sure...….*

*By now a lovely lady had appeared to help my woefully abandoned husband.....she was assuring him it was fine and nothing could break, but did tell him it wouldn't have mattered if they had all broke....accidents happen...…..we rather miraculously reappeared at this point still giggling at his obvious clumsiness...….he was less than thrilled we had disappeared like Exocet missiles...….which was even funnier now...….then we were admonished by the sales lady for running off like that and leaving this "lovely man" to face the music on his own......oh dear...this just got better and better!!!! *

*We did make it to the checkout and paid for our purchases…..then headed down to get some food as we were all feeling a little peckish right now...….and we had been forgiven by Tom which he did admit he saw the funny side of it now...…..but at the time he had visions of everything shattering before his eyes...….lol...…*

*So, straight to food. *

*It is busy, but we do only have a short five minute wait for our booth to become available...…..we do like it in here......it has a huge menu that even the fussiest of people could find something to eat....portions are large so we always have the lunch size if the option is available. It`s not cordon bleu, but decent food at good prices......and of course Cheesecake. *

*Tom orders coffee, Kyle goes for a fruit smoothie and I have the strawberry lemonade....it is lovely in here.....but I keep forgetting to ask for no sugar round the rim of the glass......it makes it sticky......but I forget...…...*


















*We get some bread while we decide what to have...…..well, really it`s just me as Kyle is having his favourite and Tom is having the Dulce de Leche cheesecake......hmmmm. I love cheesecake, but it doesn't really agree with me, I can have a little bite here and there but not a full one...….so I eventually decide to have the Turkey Club Sandwich with sweet potato fries and hope Tom will take one of the quarters as it is huge...….but, I always told Kyle since he was young, and do the same ourselves......just eat what you want and don't worry about leaving too much.....long as you enjoy what you have...….but of course sometimes things are so good that even when you`re full, you can keep picking at things......and on a few occasions we have pleaded with waiters and waitresses to please take the food away before we burst!!!! *




















*Finally.....this boy was going to enjoy his favourite cake...….*




























*Oh my goodness!!!! Kyle and Tom cleared their plates with relish...….Kyle especially savoured every single piece of the decadent cake he so coveted every year...…Tom loved his too and although he offered me a bite, I`d better not...……*

*I made a dent in mine......the sweet potato fries were beautiful...….and the tomatoes and turkey were gorgeous...….I swear they were the nicest tomatoes ever!!! I ate just over half the sandwich with Tom having one quarter...…..it was a lovely lunch.*

*Joh and friends passed our table on their way out with Joh mentioning how gorgeous the peppermint cheesecake was......I laughed as I hate peppermint things......we did joke we couldn't be friends now.....lol......it`s funny as my niece loves minty things and her favourite ice cream is mint choc chip.....we are incredibly similar but not with this...…..but, we wave Joh off again and pick at the remnants of our food.....not that there`s much left...….*

*We pay our check and head out of the place which is now mobbed. Wait for a table is 25 minutes.....*

*The first place we go is the Montblanc store...….Kyle has seen a few wallets from there online and would like to see them in the flesh...….online is fine, but you do need to see things sometimes.....*

*So, he looks at a few and they are lovely, but then spots one he hadn't seen online and likes it.....it has a lovely feel and he thinks he wants it......only thing is the only one left is the display model......he doesn't want that, it`s too much money to want to have one that has been touched and laid out for whatever length of time.....so we arrange for the guy to order one and it`ll be here Tuesday......ideal......we can come back then and pick it up...…*

*Now we wander around to look for gift ideas for family and friends...….well, that was the idea...…..*






​*Oh dear. *

*Frist stop is Williams and Sonoma......I didn't see anything for anyone else...…..but did get a whopper of a lime squeezer and ice cream scoop for me...….well, the ice cream scoop is really for Kyle...….he likes gadget things....although technically this wasn't a gadget.....but he liked it. *

*Then up to Bath and Body.....I`d be bound to get friends stuff in here...…..right!!!! So, picked up a whole load of stuff we wanted...…..and we got a load...…..after we paid Tom pointed out rather delicately I hadn't picked up anything for anyone else...……..*





​

*Oops!!!! How did that happen...………*

*Oh well, we`d just have to come back again when we picked up Kyle`s wallet next week...……*

*We went up to Bloomingdales as they stock Bobbi Brown products...….so I managed to get what I wanted in there...….as I turned I saw a face I recognised. Not someone I`d have chosen to see......but it was Jose Baez......those who followed the Casey Anthony trial will know he defended her...….I have a genuine dislike of the guy...….of course I understand everyone hates defence attorneys.....until you need one of course......but I watched the whole trial and was thoroughly disgusted she got off, which in my opinion and many others opinions she was no doubt guilty. He was a lot shorter than I realised. *

*But, we went back to what we were purchasing and had a quick look around the store......Bloomingdales here is a lovely store...much nicer than Macy`s now...….but for today our purchases were over....*

*Avoiding going in Pottery Barn as we had bought enough today, it is hard to pass though.....we headed back down to the main exit and back to the car. *

*Time to head for home...……..*

*Tonight was StrongWater Bar...…………..


*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I think you did a great job shopping. You can't be expected to really think about what others want until you've tried the new products and decided what is worthy of your friends and family  Much better to dispense with that shopping first, then go back later and really take your time after you have a sense of what will make everyone delighted 

I think I may need to stop in at the Cheesecake Factory. I'm slightly addicted to their brown bread, and peppermint cheesecake is calling my name!

I also have to say I am really loving these photos, gifs, etc. -- everything comes to life so vividly, it's like getting the best moments of your trip brought to life


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> Hope you’re all sorted for Christmas and the holiday season!


Oh yeah, we are in the homestretch. Listening to Christmas music and making treats for work tomorrow. Will have to get to the parks one year for the holidays. Last time was Christmas 1999. Hope you have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## cynditech

I still have never eaten at Cheesecake Factory - your reports always make me want to try it!!!!!  Kyle's chocolate cake looked so delicious! I too dislike peppermint by the way lol!!!

I can't believe you saw Baez!!!  Not someone I would want to run in to.


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> I think you did a great job shopping. You can't be expected to really think about what others want until you've tried the new products and decided what is worthy of your friends and family  Much better to dispense with that shopping first, then go back later and really take your time after you have a sense of what will make everyone delighted
> 
> I think I may need to stop in at the Cheesecake Factory. I'm slightly addicted to their brown bread, and peppermint cheesecake is calling my name!
> 
> I also have to say I am really loving these photos, gifs, etc. -- everything comes to life so vividly, it's like getting the best moments of your trip brought to life



Lol.....like your way of thinking with shopping........they did have some lovely Christmas themed products! 

Another peppermint cheesecake fan! Joh will be pleased to hear........I didn’t know anyone that liked it up till then.....lol.......Kyle loved their brown bread too! It is hard to not eat too much of it.......

Thank you......I’m so glad you are enjoying the pictures........park pictures coming up soon........


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Oh yeah, we are in the homestretch. Listening to Christmas music and making treats for work tomorrow. Will have to get to the parks one year for the holidays. Last time was Christmas 1999. Hope you have a Merry Christmas.



Oh glad to hear it! Christmas music and treats sound perfect.......I love this time of year so much! 

Yes, the parks at this time of year are perfect.......we honestly loved seeing them decorated and although they’re a little understated than what many places offer, they’re still so festive and beautiful........

Merry Christmas to you and your family too Vicki......


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> I still have never eaten at Cheesecake Factory - your reports always make me want to try it!!!!!  Kyle's chocolate cake looked so delicious! I too dislike peppermint by the way lol!!!
> 
> I can't believe you saw Baez!!!  Not someone I would want to run in to.



Oh you have to try it!!! So many choices and all we’ve ever tried has been beautiful.........portions are extremely shareable!!! 

That chocolate cake is his favourite chocolate cake anywhere.........maybe with the exception of my homemade flourless chocolate cake........it is so rich but strangely when we look at pictures from a few years ago, it is slightly smaller than it used to be.......not noticeable really as it’s still massive!!

Yes, I struggle with peppermint flavoured things........I didn’t realise when someone gave me a candy cane years ago.....I expected it to be fruity........what a disappointment!!!

Yes, not someone I’d choose to see if I was going to see someone famous........the sales lady thought Satan himself had walked in the store by my reaction, very quiet reaction though.......only Tom and apparently the sales lady heard my immediate reaction! I still haven’t got over that trial and the outcome I guess!!! 

Glad you’re still reading along though.......always lovely to see you........


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> *As we disappeared into relative safety of the electrical department we chuckled or more howled with laughter as several items were still rolling gently off the shelves that had been oh so carefully stocked neatly that morning I was sure...….*
> 
> *By now a lovely lady had appeared to help my woefully abandoned husband.....she was assuring him it was fine and nothing could break, but did tell him it wouldn't have mattered if they had all broke....accidents happen...…..we rather miraculously reappeared at this point still giggling at his obvious clumsiness...….he was less than thrilled we had disappeared like Exocet missiles...….which was even funnier now...….then we were admonished by the sales lady for running off like that and leaving this "lovely man" to face the music on his own......oh dear...this just got better and better!!!! *




Ok......I couldn’t help but chuckle when I read this......poor Tom......LOL....I’am glad he forgave you both for leaving him as things rolled off the shelf and so funny the sales lady admonished you.........it’s times like that on vacation that will be a great memory you all will never forget.


----------



## disneyAndi14

Cake and cheesecake for lunch, okay by me, yummy!

The mall looks lovely with all the Christmas decorations 

Fun to run into Dis board friends!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Ok......I couldn’t help but chuckle when I read this......poor Tom......LOL....I’am glad he forgave you both for leaving him as things rolled off the shelf and so funny the sales lady admonished you.........it’s times like that on vacation that will be a great memory you all will never forget.



Oh we were doubled over laughing Robbie.......we really were....and you know what it’s like when you try not to laugh at something!!! We got the glare which made us laugh even harder as we hid behind a display.........lol........

I know we won’t ever forget that! And Tom won’t ever let us anyway if we wanted to.........bless him!! He is very forgiving though.......much more so than me.......


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Cake and cheesecake for lunch, okay by me, yummy!
> 
> The mall looks lovely with all the Christmas decorations
> 
> Fun to run into Dis board friends!



Isn’t that a great lunch!!! My mother always gets horrified when I tell her he had cake for lunch.......she has no clue the size or density of it! 

Yes, the mall is beautifully decorated.....not over the top, just nice. And we love meeting folks whenever and wherever, and it was especially nice as we kind of knew each other but hadn’t ever met........and pure coincidence too. 

We’ve always been lucky with folks we’ve met from the Dis and made some lifelong friends which is lovely.......


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY 30TH CONTINUED...……...*







​*So, we left the mall and didn't go straight home, we headed to ABC Wines and Liquor.....not for us for a change, just part a gift for someone....but this store is so nice to wander around and we could show Kyle the places we talk about when he`s not here.....although a liquor store isn't going to be high on his places he`d like to visit, not being a drinker this was the last place he`d choose to see. But we weren't going to be long. We just picked up what we needed and left to drive back to the hotel...….*

*Once we were in the room we saw that the rollaway bed had indeed been delivered. It`s a fair old size so for a full size adult it wasn't going to be too small......and we could stick it out of the way when he wasn't using it....it felt very comfortable when he sat on it to try it......I thought this was going to be a success.*

*Once we freshened up a little we headed up to the Club Lounge to sit for a couple of hours. We don't usually eat meals here......although occasionally we will sample a little portion of some of the dishes like their chicken mac n cheese, Orange and lemon chicken dishes are nice too...….but tonight we were eating in StrongWater Bar, so we didn't want to be tempted.*

*As we went in two of the girls came up for a hug which was lovely......they are just adorable...….and a man who came in at the same time asked if I was Carole......I said yes I was...….his name was Bob and he said he had learned a lot from my trip reports......always lovely to hear. They usually stayed at PBH but wanted to give RP a try. Again, always nice to hear too. Him and his wife had enjoyed their stay I was so glad to hear, I think he said they`d be going back to PB next time, but it was nice to hear they had fun and it was so nice to meet him and his wife......I`m sorry to say I forget her name...….but she was a nice lady and Bob was a lovely man too. I don't think he posts, I think he is a reader...….so Hi Bob.....it was nice to meet you!!!*

*We sat down and were immediately handed a glass of wine...….now, that is good service!!!! We got what has become known now as our usual table...….so funny...….and we knew we`d be here for a while tonight......one of the good things about the lounge is it`s a lovely place to just sit any time of the day......of course it does get busy when food or drinks are being served......we always pass a lot of time here. But, we are very lucky in that we don't need to bash the parks all day every day...….this trip is slightly different of course, but usually we spend a couple of hours in the parks then go off and do something else and head back for a couple of hours of chat and relaxation......it won`t suit everyone`s way of vacationing...….but it suits us.*

*The food in the lounge is always lovely and well presented...…..as I mentioned previously, we don't use the lounge for meals...…..we do like to nibble at times on some cheese or salad......or have a little taste of the dishes I just mentioned..…….but we love the variety of restaurants that we have around us and take advantage of them as we don't have places like that at home...….and we prefer to eat later too......but the lounge for us is a very social place as we know everyone there so  well.....and they know us too. So, it really does feel like home...….the Club manager told us it was like our sitting room at home and she`s right....she usually is!!!! She is a lovely lady!!*

*I wouldn't have been eating tonight anyway as it was the vegetarian option...….It was like a pesto rigatoni and not to our taste at all......but they always have a vegetarian option at least once a week....*

*Did I want to try the pasta dish was the question asked by one of the supervisors...………*






​
*To be fair, it was very popular...…..but...….we like meat and lots of it!!!!*













































*I think we may have had a little cheese...….just to go with our wine. Kyle didn't have anything but just enjoyed being back here again.....it was lovely he got to meet some of the newer staff we had talked about. He was happy sitting with an ipad and chatting...…..*

*Samuel, who is one of the Supervisors and we adore him too, knows a lot about Space and KSC things, we often chat about such things and of course he had met Kyle last year and they chatted about all things rocket or planet based. So, as we were visiting KSC this time, we picked Samuel`s brain as he had been many times and was an expert on it..…..so we asked if we needed to do any upgrades or addons for our first trip, he said he didn't think so and there should be enough with the regular entrance ticket. That was good enough for us, we trusted his opinion.....we didn't buy tickets online, we just paid on the day. But chatting to him was increasing our excitement for the day we would go, which we had decided it would be Thursday.*

*We had debated going on the launch day, but thought some the tour wouldn't be accessible, and of course in the end it was cancelled and postponed to the next day....so we were glad we had picked the Thursday.*

*We sat and chatted for ages, and after everyone was gone we thought we`d head over to Sapphire before the dessert hour started....we never make that. Not big dessert people really, although Kyle would like the cookies I was sure.*

*The walk over to Sapphire doesn't  take long...…*

*There are plenty of trees laid out along the way.....and each one is so pretty...….some are large and some are kind of regular sized. *











*This tall one is through in the business centre area……*








*
Of course, one of the highlights of Sapphire is it`s huge lobby area which is so light and airy and a great focal point for the hotel...….and the massive window calls for a huge tree to fill that space...…..and this one could never disappoint...……*

*You see folks relaxing and chilling out in this area all the time.....and it is an incredibly comfortable place to be pass some time at any time of the day. We love this lobby area....*



























*We got ourselves seated in Strong Water...…..over by our usual place was gone tonight, so we chose another table......and we had a man looking after us tonight we didn't know....well, I guess there had to be one, but he was very nice and we did get to chat to a few that we did know...…..and one rather comically asked "didn't you just leave from your last trip"......er, yeah we kinda did...…..it is nice to know them all so well though.....it is an incredibly friendly place and food and drinks are exceptional...…...definitely one of our favourite bars in Orlando...…..*

*Tom heads outside to take some pictures, it is a beautiful night and if it hadn't been for smokers, we would have sat out there...….the view is just beautiful. *





















*During the festive season the three deluxe hotels were offering something a little different in their main bars for a limited time......Cocktails were going to be served from their Bellhop Bar. The Bellhop Bar is a steamer style trunk full of cocktails in antique apothecary-style bottles. Guests will hear an opening bell to announce that the bar is open for the evening. This steamer-trunk bar will be in the bars through till mid January......and each of the hotels had their own themed cocktails. And looked impressive too.*











*The drink on offer here was called Island Envy” cocktail with Angel’s Envy Bourbon, Fee Brothers orange bitters and Demerara syrup. Sadly we didn't get to try it, or any of them....but they did look good.....*

*Orchids Lounge in the RPR was offering a Royal Lycheetini” cocktail with Hangar One Vodka, raspberries, Lychee juice and lemon juice. It did sound lovely...….and quite an unusual talking point for the bars and quite unique...….I wish they would extend this and have as a permanent addition to the bars. *

*It`s not too busy tonight in here......but there is always a fabulous atmosphere with such friendly staff too. *











*We order a Fountain of Youth for Tom and a Rum Revival for me.....Kyle ordered an orange juice.....and of course we had water...……*










*We ordered more or less straight away as Kyle was quite hungry...….he rather simply ordered the chicken tenders with wedges, we first opted to enjoy the Caribbean ceviche which is one of our favourite dishes.....and Tom wanted to try one of their newer dishes, the Cuban Spring Rolls...….so order placed we chatted while we waited for food...…..we were just loving being here altogether again. *

*When the food arrived it was as always perfect...…….*





























*Kyle didn't touch the hot sauce that came with his chicken!!!! It is hot though, even for me......but I did taste a little with the spring roll...*

*The ceviche and chicken were perfect...….we loved every piece...….the Cuban spring rolls were a little different...….they were nice, Tom loved them actually.....but for me I didn't enjoy the cheese through it.....when I eat a spring roll I`ve never had cheese in them before so it was just different. Tom would get them again for him, but not for me. The ceviche was perfect and I think this one is our favourite of them all....with the added coconut flavours it really makes the dish come alive. *

*Tom then ordered the Tempest, which is a rum with a lager drink.....I think this one was Stella which he doesn't usually drink at home, but he enjoyed it for a change. I ordered a rum mule which is rum, ginger beer and loads of freshly squeezed lime.....beautiful. *




















*We fancied a little more to eat, so we ordered the choripapa which was potato confit, chicken chorizo, tomatoes, and salsa rosada…….we had enjoyed this before and knew we`d like it again.....the other dish was a beef one pinchos de carne asada…..seared beef, pineapple, red pepper, plantain and a green sauce that tasted too strongly of cilantro for us...….and you got some toasted garlic bread too which was lovely. *



















*Both dishes were beautiful...…..the choripapa has a slight tingle of spice to it which is actually perfect for the dish......and the beef is always incredibly tender and so tasty...…..*

*We were glad we had decided to visit tonight...…….*

*The manager Fernando had been around, but he had been busy, so we thought we`d wait till we were leaving to say hello to him....he is such a lovely man who we always enjoy chatting to. He runs a fabulous place and is incredibly proud of the place and his staff too...….*

*We give him a wave and he comes over to greet us with hugs and is delighted to finally meet Kyle as he has heard so much about him over the last couple of years...….he said he couldn't believe he hadn't see us while we were in, we did tell him he was so busy we didn't want to disturb him...….he said next time make sure we let him know when we arrive......as I said he really is a lovely man and we do enjoy chatting to him. *

*The walk back is always longer when you`ve had one or two cocktails  ……but it is such a pretty walk and a little like a time change...….Sapphire is so modern and styled as such...…..and it is just as huge as RP is for conference space...…….*




















*Then once you cross the bridge over the road you are transported back to the 1950`s with the Polynesian South Pacific feel of RP...….love them both and honestly couldn't choose between them...….*

*I loved this tree below......and did wish I could take it home as it would fit perfectly in the corner of my dining room...……*

*You very rarely see anyone on this walk, occasionally there are guys setting up the ballrooms and conference rooms, but not many other folks are around. *









​*We finally reached our room and it was late by now...maybe 11.30pm...…..I just wanted to sleep now.....but I knew we had to put Kyle`s bed up in the sitting room area and although it wouldn't take long when you are sleepy everything seems like a challenge...…..*

*But, when we went in turndown had left the bed in front of the sofa and had moved the table out of the way in front of the window...…...and they had left extra blankets for him just in case...….we hadn't expected that to be done.....usually turn down leave water, prepare the bed and change any towels or toiletries that need replaced.....it`s a lovely little service. *

*So, once we all visit the bathroom, put the water in the fridge we then all climb into bed......and I was sure we would all sleep well tonight...…..*





​


----------



## schumigirl

*So, that was the last day I`ll write about till after Christmas now.....*

*We head to Scotland tomorrow to spend it with my family up there. Will be back Thursday. *

*Internet is patchy up where we`re going, the hotel has free wifi but again, it`s not always reliable. *

*So, I hope everyone who reads this has a wonderful happy and blessed Christmas...…..I have loved all your comments so far, they mean an awful lot to me. *

*See you next week...…..and have fun *


----------



## macraven

_Safe travels and have a delightful Christmas time with all_


----------



## I-4Bound

Merry Christmas, Carole, Tom, and Kyle! Wishing you many blessings for the coming year!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> *So, that was the last day I`ll write about till after Christmas now.....*
> 
> *We head to Scotland tomorrow to spend it with my family up there. Will be back Thursday. *
> 
> *Internet is patchy up where we`re going, the hotel has free wifi but again, it`s not always reliable. *
> 
> *So, I hope everyone who reads this has a wonderful happy and blessed Christmas...…..I have loved all your comments so far, they mean an awful lot to me. *
> 
> *See you next week...…..and have fun *



Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Safe travels and have a delightful Christmas time with all_



Thanks mac......roads look good and no snow thankfully!!

Hope you have a lovely Christmas too...…..


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Merry Christmas, Carole, Tom, and Kyle! Wishing you many blessings for the coming year!



And you too Andrea...….hope all your family has a wonderful festive season and best wishes for 2019!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Happy Holidays!!!



You too my friend......hope its a wonderful festive season for you all...….


----------



## J'aime Paris

Have a safe trip and Merry Christmas to everyone!!!


----------



## Zosha

Happy Christmas Schumi! Hope it’s lovely and safe!


----------



## disneyAndi14

Merry Christmas Carole and family!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Have a safe trip and Merry Christmas to everyone!!!



Thanks.....will do.......

And Merry Christmas to you and yours too.........


----------



## schumigirl

Zosha said:


> Happy Christmas Schumi! Hope it’s lovely and safe!



Hope you have a wonderful Christmas too........Merry Christmas.........


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Merry Christmas Carole and family!



Merry Christmas to you and your family too Caroline.......hope it’s everything you hope for........


----------



## jocelyn6

Merry Christmas to you and your Carole - safe travels!


----------



## Owlpost23

Have a wonderful holiday,Carole! Safe travels and looking forward to reading more soon!


----------



## Monykalyn

Have a wonderful time with family Carole! Hope you and Tom and Kyle have safe travels. Can’t wait to read what you guys did at KSC as we hpjsut went yesterday!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> *So, that was the last day I`ll write about till after Christmas now.....*
> 
> *We head to Scotland tomorrow to spend it with my family up there. Will be back Thursday. *
> 
> *Internet is patchy up where we`re going, the hotel has free wifi but again, it`s not always reliable. *
> 
> *So, I hope everyone who reads this has a wonderful happy and blessed Christmas...…..I have loved all your comments so far, they mean an awful lot to me. *
> 
> *See you next week...…..and have fun *



Enjoy your getaway to see the family, happy holidays to you and yours!

You guys powered through that awful Orlando bug, admit to being a lightweight lol just starting to feel human again.  

Love the pic where you and Kyle are peeking out behind the Xmas tree lol.  

Next time I see you will share the joys of sitting in the cheap airline seats, will give me lots of time to come up with something or other haha


----------



## schumigirl

jocelyn6 said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your Carole - safe travels!



And to you too Jocelyn........hope it’s a wonderful time for you and your family.......


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> Have a wonderful holiday,Carole! Safe travels and looking forward to reading more soon!



Thank you! 

Hope you have a wonderful festive season too........

Will get back to it as soon as we’re back and organised......


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Have a wonderful time with family Carole! Hope you and Tom and Kyle have safe travels. Can’t wait to read what you guys did at KSC as we hpjsut went yesterday!



Thanks MonyK.......

Hope you enjoyed KSC as much as we did, it was a phenomenal day! 

Have a wonderful Christmas to you and all your family too......


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Enjoy your getaway to see the family, happy holidays to you and yours!
> 
> You guys powered through that awful Orlando bug, admit to being a lightweight lol just starting to feel human again.
> 
> Love the pic where you and Kyle are peeking out behind the Xmas tree lol.
> 
> Next time I see you will share the joys of sitting in the cheap airline seats, will give me lots of time to come up with something or other haha



Oh I think you had it far worse than we did from what you said!! We’re almost better, but those 4 or 5 days after we got home we were the worst we had ever been! 

Yes, we love that picture too........

Oh I can’t wait to hear that story! It reminds us how lucky we are with our airline seats......book, pay and choose your own seat when you book......so much easier and less stressful!! 

You too Janet, have a wonderful festive season and hope you’re feeling much better.........


----------



## Minnie17

Anxious to read more, thank you for sharing your travel adventures with us!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I missed wishing you a Merry Christmas, but I hope it was excellent in all ways. I'll be early and wish you the Happiest of New Years! 

Maria


----------



## angshewas

Hope you had a great Christmas, Carole! Happy to be reading another trip report from you!


----------



## wilma-bride

Merry Christmas to you, Tom and Kyle.  All caught up on your report - it was so nice to run into you at The Mall and again in Cheesecake Factory.  I will continue to follow your report with interest as we have 4 nights at Royal Pacific at the end of this month and considering a nice place to go for our Anniversary dinner on the 29th (looking for inspiration).  Hope you had a wonderful Christmas and wishing you a blessed New Year and Hogmanay.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I had a chance to catch up while you were away! The king room looked really nice and spacious and I am finding I like a little more room these days. The new lounge looks pretty and I agree the club level staff do a great job at the Universal resorts. I am hoping this summer staying off site and doing more of Orlando we can try some new places. I could just picture me and Liv giggling and running away if that was Brian. He is always so careful about stuff like that, I wouldn't have helped myself. I am glad that everything turned out well and that the associate was very nice.

The Cheesecake Factory has very good food. We have one close to my house and get there once in a while. I am glad everyone enjoyed their food and desert.

The Christmas Tree is so tall. I don't think I have seen one that tall inside before. It was absolutely beautiful. I love Christmas trees and could look at them for hours. The ginger bread houses look amazing as well.

I hope you had a great trip and look forward to reading more.


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie17 said:


> Anxious to read more, thank you for sharing your travel adventures with us!



Glad you’re still here!!! 

Shouldn’t be too long till I’m updating again......been a busy week or so, but so much fun. And so glad to hear you’re enjoying this one too.........


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> I missed wishing you a Merry Christmas, but I hope it was excellent in all ways. I'll be early and wish you the Happiest of New Years!
> 
> Maria



Thank you!!! It was a lovely break away with family and then a get together with friends last night........I must be crazy to have done that after a few days away, but it went well.......

And a very happy New Years to you and your family too Maria.......


----------



## schumigirl

angshewas said:


> Hope you had a great Christmas, Carole! Happy to be reading another trip report from you!




*WELCOME.........angshewas*.......

Thank you we had a wonderful trip.........hope you had a wonderful Christmas too.........

Updates should be up in next few days.........I feel so behind with it already!  Hope you enjoy it though.......


----------



## schumigirl

wilma-bride said:


> Merry Christmas to you, Tom and Kyle.  All caught up on your report - it was so nice to run into you at The Mall and again in Cheesecake Factory.  I will continue to follow your report with interest as we have 4 nights at Royal Pacific at the end of this month and considering a nice place to go for our Anniversary dinner on the 29th (looking for inspiration).  Hope you had a wonderful Christmas and wishing you a blessed New Year and Hogmanay.




*WELCOME Joh.........*

Lovely to see you here!!! Hope you and all your family had a wonderful Christmas too!! 

It really was lovely to see you there, I was so glad you are more observant than I am!!! 

So, you’re back again!! How lovely........and 4 nights at RP! Yay! I do hope you love it.......as for special dinners.......for us The Palm at the HRH and Ocean Prime on Sand Lake Road are classics......can’t go wrong with either........perfect food and service make it an amazing night.......

And a very Happy New Years to you and yours too Joh.......hope it’s a blast!


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Hi I had a chance to catch up while you were away! The king room looked really nice and spacious and I am finding I like a little more room these days. The new lounge looks pretty and I agree the club level staff do a great job at the Universal resorts. I am hoping this summer staying off site and doing more of Orlando we can try some new places. I could just picture me and Liv giggling and running away if that was Brian. He is always so careful about stuff like that, I wouldn't have helped myself. I am glad that everything turned out well and that the associate was very nice.
> 
> The Cheesecake Factory has very good food. We have one close to my house and get there once in a while. I am glad everyone enjoyed their food and desert.
> 
> The Christmas Tree is so tall. I don't think I have seen one that tall inside before. It was absolutely beautiful. I love Christmas trees and could look at them for hours. The ginger bread houses look amazing as well.
> 
> I hope you had a great trip and look forward to reading more.




*WECOME bobbie............*


Glad to see you here.......and glad you’re all caught up! I have been away for almost a week, so time for an update........

Yes, we love all rooms at RP, but the King Suite is going to be our room of choice now at RP I think......even for the two of us. Space has never been an issue for us as we honestly enjoy sharing our room together, but it is nice. And Kyle was glad of his own room as one of us snores.......lol.......and yes, we were like giggling schoolchildren when he dropped all the stuff.......it was funny! It would have been hard not to laugh.......lol.....

CF is a reliable choice.......food is good although portions are just a little overwhelming........but ideal if you want to share some choices. 

My friends and family have always called me Mrs Christmas.......lol......and I’m a little bit of  a Kevin McCallister with Christmas trees too.......love them!!! And the hotels all had beautiful trees everywhere.........it was a lot of fun seeing them all. 

But, glad you’re here and hope you enjoy the rest of the trip when it comes up.........


----------



## KathyM2

I just found this TR...I've been pretty pathetic on the DIS lately but remember enjoying some of your previous reports! I love reading about all the restaurants you guys get to!! The food looked amazing!!


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> I just found this TR...I've been pretty pathetic on the DIS lately but remember enjoying some of your previous reports! I love reading about all the restaurants you guys get to!! The food looked amazing!!




*WELCOME* KathyM2 

Lovely to see you back again!!!! 

We did enjoy some lovely food again this trip, not much roaming around outside the parks and hotels, especially once Kyle wasn't great, but we always enjoy our food!!!! 

I do hope you enjoy this one too......finally getting back into it!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYONE..........*

Hope it’s a wonderful 2019 for every one of you........2018 seemed to pass so quickly, but what a year......I hope this year brings everyone much happiness and joy! 
​


----------



## schumigirl

​





​*

SATURDAY DECEMBER 1ST



It feels ages since I last updated this report...…and it`s lovely to be back updating.....hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and glad to see you all again...…..*


*
We all slept like babies last night. Tom and I don't think we moved the whole night.....and around 6.30 I slowly began to waken and thought I might like to get up...but it was early. Once I`m awake though I struggle to get back to sleep. Tom was still sound, so I got up quietly and slowly pulled back the drapes a little and saw it was indeed still dark outside. *

*I went through and slowly opened the door between us and Kyle was also still sound asleep......although not for long when I stubbed my toe on the door into the toilet...….oops!!! *

*Kyle is like me, once he is awake he gets up.....and he said he had slept fabulously on the rollaway last night.....we were relieved. It`s a good size of a bed and not just for small children. Kyle is 5 foot 9 and he was perfectly fine in it. So much better than the pullout. So, we would keep this and of course we could stick it away by the door during the day and it only took seconds to bring back over at night......very handy. *

*It was getting a little lighter outside now, and we could see it was fairly dull looking.....we had hoped for brilliant sunshine, but maybe not today....*

*I showered and then they all followed.....Tom was always last for some reason....lol....he likes his bed!! *

*We headed up for breakfast when we were ready...….we always look forward to seeing everyone in the lounge....they are the nicest people and some we know so well and always enjoy seeing them. This morning one of the girls we adore was on and it was lovely to see her. Elida reminds me of my niece, only my niece is very blonde and Elida is dark haired, but they have similar mannerisms and it`s just lovely to see her. *

*Breakfast is always lovely. We aren't folks who look for too much at that time of day......they have fresh chopped fruit, cinnamon bun, eggs, yoghurts, continental meats, cheeses, assorted cereals, croissants, muffins, donuts, mini pastries, toast, preserves, bagels, muffins, juices and of course teas and coffee...….if you can`t get a breakfast out of that you must be very fussy!!! *

*Kyle always has cereal.....he`s the same at home, a man of simple tastes. Tom has croissants with honey and I opt for white toast with cream cheese and grape jelly......would never have that at home, but here.....I love it!!! And coffee of course. Kyle has water as he doesn't drink tea or coffee...…*

*Since the lounge has been revamped it is of course beautiful, but they have added cold fridges for water and soda cans......you used to have to ask for water as it was stored in the back, but now you can help yourself. *

*We don't stay long this morning as we are keen to get to the parks...….so we thank the guys who are working this morning and head down to put our sunscreen on. Even though it is dull outside, we still cover ourselves in sunscreen. Being from the West of Scotland we could burn sitting too close to a table lamp!!! We have the whitest pastiest skin around......so we do have to be careful. *

*Our room has already been cleaned and the lady is gone.....impressive!!!! Housekeeping is always excellent here....our rooms have always been immaculately clean and no issues if you ever need any extra items like shower gel or similar. The ladies are always lovely. *

*Now we are ready to head off.*

*When we go to IOA, which is our usual first park day choice, we always walk.....it is around 7 minutes to IOA....everyone says HRH is closest to the parks, but the truth is it`s only closer to Studios, but RP is so close to IOA it makes no difference. The walk to the parks from all the hotels on the waterway is short regardless of park. It just seems longer after a long day!!! *

*The walk is lovely.....you pass the boats heading back to pick folks up, the trees shield you from the sun usually, but today it`s still dull and honestly looks like it is going to rain. *

*But, we are incredibly happy this morning.....we all have big smiles on our faces, Kyle`s is the biggest as he is so looking forward to getting back to the rides and parks. I keep hugging him and taking his arm as I am so over the moon he is back with us again...……*

*As I take his arm at one point I try to do the yellow brick road dance......and sing too......but they are having none of it...……lol*






​
*
The Wizard of Oz is one of my favourite classic movies...…..*

*But, no singing or dancing this morning...….ok I kinda grumble......lol...…..*

*We arrive just as the park is opening and lines are fairly long......we veer over to the far left, where the lines aren't just as bad.....why do most people congregate in the busiest lines and don't look further behind?? *

*The lady on the gate welcomes us back.....Tom and I have an AP, but we bought Kyle the UK ticket for 14 days....we didn't look to see if it was cheaper or more expensive to buy him an AP...it was just convenient at the time. And we all get through with no issue......Tom`s AP sometimes doesn't register but it was fine today. We had just renewed ours before we left, they are doing the offer of an extra 6 months when you renew, so nice deal!!! *

*Once through the gates we all smile and Tom already has the camera out.....I don't think we actually have any of him this morning.....he had a vicelike grip on the camera and wouldn't pass it over......he loves taking pictures and this camera he was really enjoying using. Now I can say I think it was the ridiculous price it was.....it certainly is the best camera we`ve had for years. *










*
We of course take the classic stance on entry...…….doesn't everyone...….*










*We love Port of Entry and do take only a few pictures of it......but it is so pretty....and with all of Universal, we find the decorations very understated and classical. *



















*

It is fairly hot this morning, but no humidity so we didn`t feel it overpowering, certainly not like the searing heat of September......but, we do walk through the Universal store as we do like to have a quick look at what they have on the shelves. We are a business dream customer. We love souvenirs, but useful ones like mugs and tees.....and we do buy some other things like the shrek notepads and pens. We also buy a lot of items for friends kids and grandkids......I am a sucker for memorabilia too!!!! *

*And I do see a few things that we`ll pick up over our trip. *

*Staying onsite one of the perks is having your purchases sent straight to your room, unless you leave the next day of course as they don't guarantee it`ll be delivered before you check out. It usually is but I can see why they won`t offer it this way. *

*We come out of the store and head round and have a brief stop down by the lagoon.....it is so peaceful and quiet by the water, especially this early. Although there are a few crowds already.*

*It looks so dull today!!!!!*


































































*Our first ride of the day is Hulk. Kyle is so keen to get on this!!!! We put our things in the locker after Tom takes these pictures, the lockers takes seconds to work. They really are easy when you dnt have 50,000 folks gathered around to empty one locker!!! *​
*We go in and there is a bit of a line already......but with EP it`s not an issue....we are straight on.....we are always torn between whether we want to go on the front row or the last row....both are fabulous. The back row gives you more airtime but the front row is fabulous. We opt for the front row today. Since the revamp it is smoother overall, but the rear parts of the ride are still a bit twisty and jerky and your head can get rattled around a bit...…..but the take off more than makes it worth it......it is swift and so much fun. You are propelled out of the tunnel before you know it, but it is so smooth......and the speed is fun!!! The guy at the end of our row is screaming like a baby...….but he was loving it too......very odd...…..*

*We get off and I know my limitations......I feel I only want to do it once today, that way I`ll be fine for other rides.....but Tom and Kyle go back on. I think they did it another 4 times, before Tom felt a bit beaten up...he claims he`s not as young as he used to be!!! You wouldn't guess seeing him wave his arms around on the ride!!! *​

*Next we move on to a ride that splits opinion.....Dr Doom. We love it......but some folks think it`s too short to be any fun. It is a short ride......but when you are propelled up in the air and you feel the incredible thrust that shoves you up......that's fun!!!! And what a view....albeit short......but you can see for miles in any one direction...…*​
*It does take a little longer to load and unload now since they put in the new safety harness system. But, they are quick and you are in and out without too much effort. We do this ride 4 times then head over to one of the stores opposite.....*​

*We like this store, only ever bought the villain tee shirts out of it, but they do have some nice and unique items on display......and of course my favourite colour is purple......and they have purple trees!!! *

*I am very traditional usually. My trees at home are all green, and fake. I have no desire for real trees in my home, so apart from the big one outside which is real, the rest are artificial. My friends call me Mrs Christmas and I do have a kind of Kevin McCallister fixation with Christmas trees...…..*

*But, I do like this one.....….despite not really liking skinny trees either!!!! *​



















*
The parks are delicately decorated all around.....and these ponsiettas are classic...….not overkill with them.....*











*
Round to Toon Lagoon, we pass the fairground type of games which are very rarely utilised. Some folks do use them of course, but you have to feel for the TM who try and muster up some interest for them...they do seem out of place now. It would be lovely if they could change them out for something else...…*











*
We seem to have got ourselves in a little bubble this morning...….there are loads of people behind us and loads in front of us......but it was lovely and quiet in this area...…..nice for pictures of course...….*




















*We were getting quite wet standing under here......but it was quite nice as the heat was slowly building already...…..little splashes were welcome. *




















*We had taken a picture at this spot every year since we started visiting in 2007. And when Kyle was with us it was a tradition we reintroduced. We had to wait till a couple took 100 pictures with their selfie stick.....a man beside us commented 100 pictures with the same pout. He wasn't wrong. 

I suppose they are useful to some!!!! 


*
*

*​

*But, we got our picture...…..*











*
Now, we head down to Bluto.....no plans to go on it today at all......far too cold for me to do water rides....had to be over 90F for that.......Kyle and I used to put at least $30 into the coin machine to drench everyone as they went under the second bridge....it was the shower effect ones we used and we loved doing it.....we laughed like drains as some folks got annoyed and that was even funnier!!! But, they replaced the money option for a token option, and it wasn't worth it anymore......that annoyed us. *

*So, we head down to Me Ship the Olive...……*




















*This is a fabulous attraction. Many seem to miss it out and some don't know it`s there and that you can go inside and explore.....kids love it. There are a few interactive things to do like play the Popeye theme on the piano.....and on the top deck you can still use free water jets to soak, well, gently soak unsuspecting folks on the barges below. However, it is just after the massive drencher you pass so if they are already soaked, this fairly weak water jet isn't going to make a massive difference to them. But, it`s fun and free!!! *

*We don't go into the ship today, we stand and watch the barges as there are quite a lot of folks going on the barges today...….love it!!!! *











*This bridge is the perfect place to stand as you can see the barges coming behind you, and then see the look of horror as some see the massive deluge of water about to hit them...…*

*As to whether it hits you or not is...……..*





​










*
We see one girl of around 12 with what I assume is her family......she is directly under it.....comes out and then screams......screams again...then bursts into tears!!!! Her family and us are weeping with laughter as it was incredibly funny seeing her delayed reaction......and she sees us laughing which makes it funnier somehow, we are howling now....…..are we bad!!!!!


*



​










*

We stand here for around 20 minutes and see every reaction you can imagine......some love getting soaked and some don't...….but most just laugh.....well, you`ve got to haven't you...……*

*The bridge got quite busy with folks heading down to the lagoon which used to be deserted…..Tom blames me and tells me to stop mentioning the secret little places that no one knows...….it`s true, some folks don't venture off the main paths to see some real little delights of places. Of course time is a premium for many folks and just want to do the main things in the park. But there are some beautiful little off the beaten path places to enjoy...……..*




*More coming up...….*


----------



## keishashadow

Wait...your Xmas tree at home isn’t purple?

I’m mulling over the thought of doing 4 consecutive trips on the hulk, color me green.  Tip of the hat to Tom for hanging with the big dogs!

You made me think on two counts I haven’t given much thought. 

didn’t realize that we tend to hit studios up first; then work our way back via HP train   Wonder if most have a preference or pattern?

2nd, had always considered HRH closest resort to parks. Now I’m rethinking that impression but admit to rarely skipping the boat ride I enjoy lol


----------



## Monykalyn

I loved how the parks were decorated for Christmas all the way through. We nearly always start in IOA - never gave it much thought though LOL. We didn't do Hulk this trip, lines were longish and wasn't sure how long EP would take, and wasn't comfortable leaving the 12 year old non rider alone for really long. He would be fine, I know. One thing I do so wish Universal would do is carve out an actual waiting area for non Hulk riding folks to actually wait in. The crowds at Christmas made this area way way way way too congested with peeps just waiting, poor crowd control. 

Tom's pictures are great, as always!


----------



## jacksdadcan

It looks like we might have walked by each other on the 1st!  We went from Hogsmeade towards Toon Lagoon and out of the park that morning.  We had a great day in the park, looks like your day is starting splendidly as well!


----------



## wilma-bride

Welcome back. Nice update. I used to be able to ride Hulk over and over but once or twice these days is enough for me.  I swear, as you get older, the more intense rides mess with your head more.

This was the day we were headed home, so we spent the day at Disney Springs and went to see the latest Wreck it Ralph film.  I am so happy we go back in less than 4 weeks, I'm already having withdrawals.


----------



## saskdw

Let Tom know his new camera is fantastic! I can really tell the difference in the pics from previous trip reports.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Wait...your Xmas tree at home isn’t purple?
> 
> I’m mulling over the thought of doing 4 consecutive trips on the hulk, color me green.  Tip of the hat to Tom for hanging with the big dogs!
> 
> You made me think on two counts I haven’t given much thought.
> 
> didn’t realize that we tend to hit studios up first; then work our way back via HP train   Wonder if most have a preference or pattern?
> 
> 2nd, had always considered HRH closest resort to parks. Now I’m rethinking that impression but admit to rarely skipping the boat ride I enjoy lol



Lol....you know me so well!!!! No purple trees in our home.....but one of our trees is themed mainly purple, white and silver decorations.....all intertwined with most of our Universal ornaments from the Christmas store......all with brilliant white led lights.....I love that tree.....but branches are green! It does look very purple though.....

Just a couple of close ups at night.........


 

 

 

Yes, long ago I could do the Hulk many times.......and have to admit Tom did feel rather battered when he came off.....but he so enjoyed being back on with Kyle he endured it as you do!

HRH is absolutely closer to Studios but takes no time to get to IOA from RP......very close. Always tickles me when I read folks saying it’s a long walk.......it really isn’t........we do like the boat coming home if there’s one there I have to admit........

Yes, I wonder if folks have a favourite park on their first day.....

Glad to see you back again!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> I loved how the parks were decorated for Christmas all the way through. We nearly always start in IOA - never gave it much thought though LOL. We didn't do Hulk this trip, lines were longish and wasn't sure how long EP would take, and wasn't comfortable leaving the 12 year old non rider alone for really long. He would be fine, I know. One thing I do so wish Universal would do is carve out an actual waiting area for non Hulk riding folks to actually wait in. The crowds at Christmas made this area way way way way too congested with peeps just waiting, poor crowd control.
> 
> Tom's pictures are great, as always!



Thanks....I’ll tell him! 

The decorations were lovely again this year.....I never thought of a non rider waiting area at Hulk.....yes, I know what you mean....you know they’ll be fine.....but even so......it would be nice to have a specified area......I’ve never noticed they don’t have that there. 

Can folks wait at the ride exit area?


----------



## schumigirl

jacksdadcan said:


> It looks like we might have walked by each other on the 1st!  We went from Hogsmeade towards Toon Lagoon and out of the park that morning.  We had a great day in the park, looks like your day is starting splendidly as well!





Nice to have you post here.........I’m going to check my pictures now and see if you’re in the background somewhere......lol.......

It can happen......we once took pictures at the top of the Empire State Building and one of my best friends spotted her friend who I didn’t know in the background!!! Weird coincidence........

Glad you had a great day there.......we certainly did


----------



## schumigirl

wilma-bride said:


> Welcome back. Nice update. I used to be able to ride Hulk over and over but once or twice these days is enough for me.  I swear, as you get older, the more intense rides mess with your head more.
> 
> This was the day we were headed home, so we spent the day at Disney Springs and went to see the latest Wreck it Ralph film.  I am so happy we go back in less than 4 weeks, I'm already having withdrawals.



Thanks Joh......nice to be back! 

Yep, I think it’s as I get older too, my brain just can’t cope with being flung round about as much......head ends up feeling like mush! So Hulk is a definite one and done now.......I can do The Mummy many times over.....but strangely have one friend who cannot ride that one at all........just sets her off bad. 

Oh how lovely you’re going back so soon........have you stayed at RP before? I forget if you have or not.......I hope you have a lovely time there anyway.......yes, I understand the withdrawal symptoms......lol........


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> Let Tom know his new camera is fantastic! I can really tell the difference in the pics from previous trip reports.



Thanks!!! 

It really is a fabulous camera.......he took some very weird shots up in Scotland with fog, mist and frost and they came out beautifully........the other cameras wouldn’t be as clear.........although my mum is kinda lost in them as she was dressed in white, has white hair and very pale skinned.......lol.......


----------



## macraven

_Those tree pictures are awesome

Very elegant looking_


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> More coming up...….


So good to have you back. Hope you had a wonderful Christmas!
I looked into that camera Tom has and yes, it is pricey, so I wont have one this trip. However, it takes the most wonderful pictures. It is just amazing. Well worth the cost. He made an outstanding choice, especially because its not huge and heavy.


----------



## disneyAndi14

What a fun morning, we found that area in April and loved it. It is really fun to watch people getting drenched!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Those tree pictures are awesome
> 
> Very elegant looking_



Thanks mac.......

I think that’s my favourite tree in our home.......it’s only around 7 feet tall, but I love it......especially the purple....

Think everything is coming down today though....once it’s all over, I just want the house back to normal.....


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> So good to have you back. Hope you had a wonderful Christmas!
> I looked into that camera Tom has and yes, it is pricey, so I wont have one this trip. However, it takes the most wonderful pictures. It is just amazing. Well worth the cost. He made an outstanding choice, especially because its not huge and heavy.



Thanks Vicki.....hope you had a lovely Christmas too........nice to get back to normality though, and I adore Christmas and all the craziness that goes with it sometimes! 

It’s larger than a normal compact, but still fits in waist packs....but yes, he loves it and I’m glad we got it, he’s convinced me it was the right buy......now our other cameras just sit and do nothing!!!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> What a fun morning, we found that area in April and loved it. It is really fun to watch people getting drenched!



Hey Caroline........

It is so much fun watching everyone else get drenched!!! And it’s never too busy down there as most folks don’t wander down beyond either Bluto or the ship. Yep, we love it too......


----------



## schumigirl

*

We had finally watched enough people get drenched to sate even our nasty evil side...…..we then headed down to the lagoon, where it was peaceful right now...….and it was hot now. You could really feel the change in temperature even though it was still dull......and of course we were loving it!!! *

*You do get some lovely views and slightly differing views of things like Hulk from down here...…and it usually is very quiet with very few folks to disturb the perceived solitude......and today is no different.....Kyle jokes it`s like total gridlock at one point.....there`s another 5 people around us......*



















*It is a quiet area and well worth having a wander down to if you can....there are some cute little items dotted around that fit with the theme of the area.....I`m sure I`ve posted them on other trip reports...…but when  it`s busy it is nice to get away for a little bit from....well, people...…..lol



*
*

*​








​
*
We can really see the sun is coming out now and it is heating up nicely......thankfully!!! Glancing over to Dr Seuss, I`m reminded I want to have one of the very huge cotton candy that they sell......it is mahoosive!!! But, I never seem to be ready for it when we pass......and I guess today will be no different...….Kyle doesn't like what we call candy floss......and Tom could eat a little, so maybe one day I`ll have a little of it to try.....*

*Seuss looks so good from here...…*

*A lady who is with her maybe granddaughter stops, points over to the trolley train ride and asks Kyle and I if that train thing over the water is a ride suitable for children or not...….*​

​

​


*I can see the wicked side of Kyle ready to say, no, that's not a ride.....it`s for Team Members only...…..but, he wouldn't do that to anyone, however tempting.......but again it only emphasises to us how many people visit the parks and don't do even the most basic of research...….I was once asked in the MIB store in the Studios one day where in the park was Jurassic Park ride!!!! I don't even think they were aware there was two parks!! But we do tell them what kind of a ride it is and the little girl will love it...….they don't say thank you and head off to find what I assume is grandpa and begin to argue whether to do that or go do ET????? Think they need to check the maps...…..*











*As we wander around Me Ship the Olive we see there are a few people using the soakers on the higher deck and hitting some of the folks in the barges......they find it as funny as we do by the sounds of them!!! *











*And of course we have Mythos over the other side too. I still mentally thank @keishashadow every time I see this view......I honestly didn't see Atlas until she pointed it out once in a post...…....now, of course you can`t not see him...……*






































*This little river is almost like a river to nowhere......you half expect to see little boats being sailed up and down for some reason.....*



















*This is another area where you just get wet on the ride.....not as bad as the first deluge, but this is where if you are sitting with your feet up to keep your shoes dry.....you may just be wasting your time as the water comes in over head. *










*Rather reluctantly we head out of this little area and head round to Kong which Kyle is keen to do again......but of course first we stop off at our usual little haunts and take some snaps...….and even show I do have my lovely husband with us today!!! *​

*He really is much happier behind the camera, and often describes himself as my personal  photographer...….bless him!!! Better than a selfie stick!!! *

*This sign below is one we would love to recreate at home......most trips we get home whooped....and that's not just jetlag...….we do keep busy on our trips, wouldn't have it any other way of course.....but we do feel we need a vacation to recover at times. Of course it helps neither of us has to work.....Tom retiring early was the best thing ever for us and we wouldn't change it for the world.....*​










*The park doesn't feel too busy today in certain areas.....and it is quiet here right now.....although there`s not too many folks on the water ride right now...….certainly wouldn't be me today...….*











*Loving every second with my boy!!!!*











*Kong is quite impressive.…..you can`t really see the main doors where you go into the ride from here, but they are impressive....the ride for me is one I`ll do every trip, not every day we`re here....it`s decent, but not fabulous. Although it`s one of those rides that whole families can go on together which I suppose is the way Universal is going now. Yes, I still haven't forgiven them for getting rid of the best coaster in the park that was Duelling Dragons...…..yes, I hold a grudge!!! *​

*Although I believe what is going in it`s place will be amazing. Nothing like the junk that is Fallon or Fast & Furious....but a real ride with a fabulous storyline......and now we don't have long to wait till it will be open to the public.....well, not too long!!! *​










*There is no line for EP and the regular line is around 25 minutes at this point......we walk straight on and get our favourite rows which is row 11 and to the far right of the vehicle......row 12 is decent too, but the further back you sit the better the view is I believe.....especially at the end. *​

*We do enjoy it again, and Kyle is happy he`s done it again......although I doubt we`ll bother again this trip. *​










*As it isn't a zillion degree outside today, we won`t be doing even JP...….this ride can totally drench you....give you a half soaking......mildly sprinkle you with water.....or you can come off bone dry...….or any mix of the above depending where you are sitting and how the boat is loaded...…..but we don't want to risk getting soaked as it will take a little longer to dry......I think it`s high 70`s right now. *​

*We do however like to watch the boats come down and see the massive splash at the bottom.....I have to admit we do love this ride.....we love the slow steady and gentle start, and then onto one of the best drops around...….I do wish it was higher and longer....but I love drops!!! The bigger the better now...….I hear a lot of people say they can`t handle the drop on this ride, and yes it is quite steep.....but...…..so much fun!!!!!! I hope if they do the revamp that is being talked about at some point....they don't make the drop child friendly.....it`s supposed to be scary!!! *​










*Again there are a few little bits of the beaten track that are relatively peaceful and pretty......we don't hang around long today though……*







​



*Up next......Potter, HE and Lombards for lunch...

*


----------



## keishashadow

I appreciate your TR has pictures taken with a thoughtful perspective, often off the beaten path. Seems like each time I trip over something new lol.   the ‘school of fish’. On the to-do list


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I appreciate your TR has pictures taken with a thoughtful perspective, often off the beaten path. Seems like each time I trip over something new lol.   the ‘school of fish’. On the to-do list



Thanks Keisha...….

Yep, there are hundreds of little touches all around the parks, sometimes right in front of you!!!! I`ve had many "has that always been there" moment...…….


----------



## schumigirl

*We were straight to Potter now. *

*This whole area is amazing......the castle itself is beautiful......we are never less than impressed every time we see it.....and I think this is a Universal feeling. I`ve never seen anyone underwhelmed by it. Of course there are always those that go into it having already made up their mind that they won`t like the whole area....thankfully these are few and far between. *

*The bridge is a classic photo opportunity....and many of course take a whole load of pictures. Folks are always happy to take pictures for each other.....and today was no different......I swear Tom could make a fortune if he charged for all the pictures he takes for others...….*




















*We turn up right to go on FJ. But, today I decide to give it a miss......I was worried I had a headache coming on....so would rather it miss it today, but told Tom to go on as many times as they wanted to.....I`m fine wandering around on my own for hours if need be......it`s one place I never mind being alone. So many do the parks solo and no one genuinely looks at you odd if you are on your own......it`s such a comfortable place to be and I could wander around all day. *

*So I get the camera!!!!!! 

And this was where the bulk of the crowds were...….if you could call them crowds.....I didn't take any low crowd pictures today.....this is where I miss Tom as he does all this naturally......I was more looking up and around me...….*





























*The detail in the windows alone are phenomenal. You do have to look in every window and look beyond at times...….you can see a typewriter being used in one and a quill being written with and there`s no one there.....so much detail...…*

*At this point I have to use the bathroom. I don't really take pictures in bathrooms and don't today either. But, even if you don't need to go and use the facilities, always have a wander in and just listen....Moaning Myrtle is as clear as a bell in there…….it`s very weird knowing it`s her you here...….and very cleverly done. *

*I go into a stall and I noticed a ladies handbag hanging up on the little peg......oh I know that feeling of losing a handbag!!!! It`s dreadful...….I open the door and the lady who works there is in the stall next to me so I take it off the peg and hand it straight to her......I wouldn't have left it hanging there if she hadn't been right there.....I know it could easily vanish in a few seconds if I did that. She immediately says she knows the lady who is looking for it......and puts it in her little room while she sees if she can find her outside. *

*I go back in and after I`ve washed my hands and exiting the bathrooms, the custodian is walking in with the lady who`s bag it was. The custodian introduces me and the lady is so grateful, she shakes my hand and thanks me again and again. It`s a pleasure I tell her. Another lady saw and said she wished me good fortune and hoped it would be payed forward. I was just glad I had found it and not someone who might not have handed it in. However, I do believe most folks are honest and would have done so. But, there`s always the small minority. *

*So, I head into The 3 Broomsticks and take a couple of pictures...….I also order a pumpkin fizz.....usually I share this with Tom as it is a little too sweet to drink a whole one on my own, but, as he wasn't here I`d drink as much as I felt like...……*

*I sat down beside the 3 Broomsticks themselves...……

I`m always amazed at folks who say they didn't realize they were there.....but, as I mentioned earlier I had also missed some very obvious things in the parks!!!! *











*I have no idea of the time right now, but I think they had already started serving lunch...…..the smell of the food in here is always lovely, but just doesn't appeal to us very much. And sitting here is lovely.....you can watch the world and his mother go past.....every nationality you can think of judging by the accents I heard. There was definitely a Norwegian family close by as I recognised a few phrases and words.....I don't speak the language, just know a few words from our previous trips there.*

*I do finish the drink today, and then head back out into the daylight...…..I told them I would be in the owlery and to wait there if I wasn't there.....I wouldn't be far away......I had a quick look and they weren't back yet....I guessed they were re riding FJ as many times as they could. I can do FJ once, maybe twice on a good day...….it knocks me a little....nothing like Simpsons of course....that is the worst ride in the parks for me. But, FJ is such a fantastic ride...….I don't think there`s anything else quite like it...…Tom and Kyle have no motion sickness issues thankfully. Kyle was always a child who could read in the car for hours......I can barely look at my phone when I`m a passenger......I`m fine driving of course as you`re focused, but always envied folks who can read while the car rolls along. *






























*I wander around for another 10 minutes or so and then spot them coming down the path.....with the biggest grins on their faces.....they had loved the ride and went on around 6 times...….that's how you spend a morning!!!! *

*We had already decided to get the HE over to the Studios this morning...…..so we headed back out of Hogsmeade and go for the train...……

As most know you do need a park to park ticket to ride the Hogwarts Express.....we had usually seen folks arguing at this point that they didn't know and should still be able to ride it......nice try usually...….but today we didn't see anything like that. 

For Potter fans the train is a must do......it encompasses all that is the essence of the journey Harry made...….we really enjoy it and have ridden it more times than I care to think about. And we still never get bored of it. *

*On the way we try and see what developments have been implemented since we were last here in September, and the answer was not too many.....but you could see where the main construction has gone up....and of course they had added a load of trees so you couldn't see anything very clearly...….*

*But, you can see what is going to be Hagrid`s Hut...…..don't think it`ll be any surprise when this ride is revealed. It does look amazing!!!! *






​



















*
The EP for HE is handy......today there`s a reasonable line for non EP so we basically tootle right to the front.....you don't miss much using the EP on this...….*











*The very lovely young lady station guard directs us to the front line...….I was sure we`d have people join us as there was a load of people filing in behind us...….but no, we had the first little area to ourselves. *

*We do love having a compartment to ourselves...….although it`s usually quite nice to chat to others if they`re nice. We did have one very uncomfortable journey years ago where we shared with a couple who were German I believe and had been rowing like crazy......and then never spoke a word to each other as they sat together looking extremely irate!!! Awkward...….*




















*And we do get the compartment to ourselves. *

*We like the train. Some folks we hear make such derogatory comments about it.....never quite understood the hatred for it from some. Some folks object to having to upgrade tickets to be able to ride it...........some folks say it stinks......can`t say I`ve noticed that in any of the many, many journeys we`ve made in it......of course some people are a different category of course....but it`s a fun ride, very short but they make it as pleasant as they can and the views from the window vary each way...…and you also have to watch the doors to the compartment too......you can see and hear some stuff too...…*

*The compartment itself is retro fitted and is almost exactly like rail carriages in the UK from the mid 70`s....minus the pictures on the wall. But, the seats and windows are identical. *




















*
We enjoy the brief journey, get out at King`s Cross and again, it`s fairly quiet...…..I have to admit, even though I had the pumpkin fizz.....I am starving now!!!! My boys very rarely claim to be starving.....but even Kyle said today he was ready for some food. *











*Lombards is an incredibly pretty restaurant. It is a classic style and doesn't really look like it should be in a theme park at all...…*

*We give our name and I head into the bathroom first.....when I come out they've already gone in......so I go seek them out and for the first time we are over by the window on the far side. Nice table.*











*Kyle orders a strawberry smoothy, Tom a plain and simple lemonade....and of course the cocktail queen orders a drink with Captain Morgan Original Spiced Rum, Malibu Coconut Rum, Orange, Pineapple and Cranberry Juice.....it was called a Waterfront...….I love rum, but not overly fond of spiced rum...….it`s funny as all my brothers and sisters love it!!! It`s the drink most of them would choose......but then they`re all huge football fans and I hate it.....maybe it is me!!! I guess I am the odd one out......but I prefer it that way...…..*

*But, we all love rum!!!! In one form or other...…..*


















*And very nice the drinks were too!!! *










*We enjoyed our drinks as we perused the not vast menu...….there is plenty to choose from if you are fish eater or not. It`s not an upscale restaurant by any means, it has very reasonable prices as with most places in Universal and we have had hits and misses in here over the years. *

*We had taken it out of rotation for a few years after a meal that wasn't excellent and service wasn't the best......so we gave it a miss for a couple of years and today was the first day we had been back in a while.*

*As well as seafood, you can have chicken and also burgers, I imagine even the fussiest of people could eat here and enjoy it. And it is such a beautiful setting...….*

*We eventually ordered and Tom and Kyle went for the fish and fries, I opted to try the Fishermans Basket...….this would include wild Alaskan cod, shrimp, calamari, and oysters in a very light batter, with French fries.....it sounded nice. I had thought about getting an appetiser of a shrimp cocktail, but as we were eating at The Palm tonight and I really wanted to be ready to enjoy a much nicer meal...…*











*Tom went outside and took a few snaps.....one included my favourite statue of the fisherman that used to be in the original Jaws area.…...they keep moving it and then it mysteriously appears again...…really, it had to stay within the San Francisco area as it wouldn't really fit anywhere else...*











*And of course Bruce is still visible and will happily pose for pictures with anyone...…..*










*He came back in as the food arrived, and I think Tom and Kyle will really enjoy theirs...….for me there was slightly too much batter on them....it should have been less, but they were all nice nonetheless.....*










*Apart from the calamari..…..I`m extremely fussy with calamari and like it barely cooked.....but this wasn't quite as it should be. It wasn't rubbery thankfully, just slightly overdone. But, the fish itself, the shrimp and the oysters were delicious...…..*










*Service was lovely...….we had a very nice lady taking care of us and she was pleasant without being overly attentive...*

*I did wish I had ordered something else, but not because it wasn't good....I just wished I`d gone for the shrimp cocktail.....I adore shrimp and should have just got it......but we would go back to Lombards again as we all enjoyed our food.*

*We sat for a little while and then decided Tom and Kyle would do Fast and Furious as Kyle hadn't done it yet......I would give it a miss...…I thought it was the worst ride Universal have come up with since Jimmy Fallon!! But, of course Kyle wanted to see for himself.*


*More to follow...………….*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I tend to not order seafood on vacation as we are used to very fresh seafood in Boston, where we live. But I do find that for things that are covered in batter, it really doesn't matter 

Purple is my favorite color, too! I love your tree, so clever to have one devoted to those awesome Universal ornaments -- now anytime you see one you want it is justified 


Maria


----------



## keishashadow

My mr can vouche for Lombard’s shrimp cocktail lol. I’m Not a fan of neither Lombard’s or finnegan’s breading on seafood,bit of a soggy mess 

I’ve always been puzzled by those who rant re the HP train. Not a fan of the lines we tend to encounter, but really enjoy It as an attraction unto itself.  Guess you can’t please everybody


----------



## disneyAndi14

I love to hold my son’s hand and hug him so much when I am with him, ha I love your Wizard of Oz moment, my son wouldn’t let me do that either! 

I agree about Hogsmeade area it is so wonderful, I love FJ, it is the best ride I have ever been on. I can only do 1x in a row or I feel the effects. Andi did it 9x in a row one time and she was white as a ghost after and had to sit for awhile!

I love The Hogwarts Express, TM gave us a train car to ourselves one time because Andi was dressed as a Slytherin, he said he was one too and wanted her to get back to Hogwarts on time!

I love shrimp, your meal looks good to me, sorry the calamari wasn’t the best, Andi and I try calamari at almost every place we go!

I’m with you Fallon and F&F were bad! 

Love all your pictures!


----------



## I-4Bound

I love the way they tied the lemon up in a little parcel on your plate! I have never seen that before. I wonder if Kyle will like Fast and Furious any better than the rest of us. I'm guessing no! I'm excited to say that Santa renewed our annual passes!(S)he is such a sweetheart So, we've got a lot to look forward to in 2019. I'm ready for it, because 2018 was so very rough for our family. Your purple tree is lovely. I'd love to see pictures of all your trees. I'm keeping my decorations up until epiphany, as we usually do. I want to enjoy them as long as possible


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> I tend to not order seafood on vacation as we are used to very fresh seafood in Boston, where we live. But I do find that for things that are covered in batter, it really doesn't matter
> 
> Purple is my favorite color, too! I love your tree, so clever to have one devoted to those awesome Universal ornaments -- now anytime you see one you want it is justified
> 
> 
> Maria



Oh I agree......where we live we have lovely seafood......but where we used to live we had the best lobster, scallops and langoustines around, heck any seafood was good.......like you I prefer fresh seafood.......I can imagine Boston having sublime options!!!!

Another purple fan!!! There are quite a few of us who love purple.......we did have a pretty awesome shop in the Christmas shop later in the trip with a friend.......we did well that day!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> My mr can vouche for Lombard’s shrimp cocktail lol. I’m Not a fan of neither Lombard’s or finnegan’s breading on seafood,bit of a soggy mess
> 
> I’ve always been puzzled by those who rant re the HP train. Not a fan of the lines we tend to encounter, but really enjoy It as an attraction unto itself.  Guess you can’t please everybody



I should have got the shrimp cocktail!!! Yes, the breading isn’t great......I usually don’t as I prefer naked fish....you know what I mean....lol......yes, if I have to have something battered or breaded it’s got to be crisp and fresh.....this kinda wasn’t.......but it was ok. 

Yes, I think some folks get a kick out of just slating Universal wherever they can........I’ve read some weird and wonderful comments on here alone........you just know some are nonsense and out for a reaction in some cases......yep, guess you really can’t please some!!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I love to hold my son’s hand and hug him so much when I am with him, ha I love your Wizard of Oz moment, my son wouldn’t let me do that either!
> 
> I agree about Hogsmeade area it is so wonderful, I love FJ, it is the best ride I have ever been on. I can only do 1x in a row or I feel the effects. Andi did it 9x in a row one time and she was white as a ghost after and had to sit for awhile!
> 
> I love The Hogwarts Express, TM gave us a train car to ourselves one time because Andi was dressed as a Slytherin, he said he was one too and wanted her to get back to Hogwarts on time!
> 
> I love shrimp, your meal looks good to me, sorry the calamari wasn’t the best, Andi and I try calamari at almost every place we go!
> 
> I’m with you Fallon and F&F were bad!
> 
> Love all your pictures!



Lol......that dance was never going to happen!!! Yep, we’re lucky to have such a “huggy” family......he never minds me hugging him in public.....

9 times in a row!!! Oh my......I’d be white too!! I remember Kyle did Duelling Dragons 26 times in a row one day!! He was loving it!! Not me........but yes, FJ is an amazing ride. 

Oh how lovely you got the compartment to yourself.......we do prefer it and have been lucky a lot of times......oh I adore shrimp......one of my most favourite foods!!! Love calamari too but prefer it barely cooked.......

Glad you like the pictures, thank you.........that’s nice to hear........


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> I love the way they tied the lemon up in a little parcel on your plate! I have never seen that before. I wonder if Kyle will like Fast and Furious any better than the rest of us. I'm guessing no! I'm excited to say that Santa renewed our annual passes!(S)he is such a sweetheart So, we've got a lot to look forward to in 2019. I'm ready for it, because 2018 was so very rough for our family. Your purple tree is lovely. I'd love to see pictures of all your trees. I'm keeping my decorations up until epiphany, as we usually do. I want to enjoy them as long as possible



Lol.......the first time I saw the lemon like that was in Bahama Breeze back in 2007.......love it.....so cute....and I have so much lemon on my food it’s ideal as no pips to worry about......

Oh congrats on Santa being kind and delivering new Annual Passes..........fabulous!!!

After such a rough year I hope this one is much better for you........things take their toll don’t they.......(((hugs)))

Although I do adore Christmas trees, soon as New Years Day is over I want the house back to normal........so much work to put everything up.....but seems to take forever to get everything down and pack away carefully......but we do it don’t we.........

Glad you’re still reading along........


----------



## schumigirl

*With full and mostly contented tummies we left Lombards with the intention of coming back at some point....I want the shrimp cocktail!!! I should have asked mr keisha of course as I know he enjoys shrimp too......but, now I know.....but overall we had enjoyed the meal and the service. So, maybe March or May we`ll pop back for a lunch. *

*Kyle and Tom then went over to do Fast & Furious...….I said I`d go sit down somewhere and wait for them....Tom was happy to go back on and let Kyle see what it was all about......I guessed already what he`d think. *

*So, I sat and people watched for a while and enjoyed some sitting and watching the world pass by.*

*Chez Alcatraz is another of those little gem type places, and again one of places when you talk about it, some folks say "where?" I guess some pass it by and if it`s closed, they may not pay attention to it......…..but, the TM who work there are fabulous and make a decent cocktail....it`s been a while since we had some of their food which is definitely snack style......and it was good. Anything I saw being served looked so good.....this is one of those places we have a drink at but are never hungry while we`re there...but we really should try their snacks sometime. *






























*After around 25 minutes my guys appeared again. The had gone through the regular line as opposed to using EP so Kyle could see the whole thing...….and give an honest assessment.*

*They were laughing as they walked over to meet me......I wondered if he actually had enjoyed it.....but, no....they were laughing at how ridiculous the whole ride was. Kyle had liked the garage area and that was about it......he also thought the whole "family" thing was superfluously overdone. He wouldn't be wanting to do that ride again. Tom was pleased too...means he needn't do it again either...….it really is a mystery how it was so badly done. Universal have created some fabulous rides and themes....so to get this so wrong was amazing......and of course JF too.....wonder if it was the same designers for both rides!!! *

*Kyle as always was in the mood for something chocolate...….and one of his favourite things is Ben & Jerry`s ice cream....chocolate of course....and this was going to be our next stop...…..*











*Tom and I decided we wouldn't have anything as we wanted to enjoy our dinner at The Palm tonight.....and even the small ice cream from here is quite large. We did think of getting a caramel one between us, but it was just Kyle for this one……..*

*Chocolate fudge brownie with extra chocolate sauce...….*












*Where he puts it at times I have no idea!!! He once told us when he was a child he thought he had a separate tummy for chocolate...….even when he was full, he still had room for chocolate!!! And he usually did. *

*We came back out to some sunshine...…...it was now much warmer too......not that it was cool, but it felt significantly warmer now………*





















*You could see them preparing the route for the small parade they have in the afternoon......we aren't big parade folks generally....if we see it we see it, but don't usually go out of our way to catch it. It`s decent.....very enthusiastic dancers and characters...…*

*Even though Kyle has had ice cream seconds ago, he wants to do The Mummy...….and why not.....I do wonder if I should sit away from him....that was a lot of ice cream and The Mummy is still a coaster. We had seen someone throw up once years ago......not pleasant......some folks just find it rougher and if you`re not a coaster person I suppose it can make you bad. *

*But, we nevertheless go on. The regular line is fairly long today, but with EP we are almost straight on.....our biggest wait is when we ask for the front row and have to wait on the next set of cars...….*

*Love this ride...…..we all love it!!! At times it seems faster than usual and you really get that fast dropping experience on the drop which we love. I hear someone behind me screaming and hope she`s enjoying it.....when we get off she clearly hasn't enjoyed a second of it...….*

*Now we come off laughing and on a high every time...….this woman.....no. She was crying and berating her poor husband who we assumed had persuaded her she`d love it...….you try not to look but you can`t help it....this woman was genuinely upset and was in no way ever going to go back on this ride......and if her words were to be believed he was now languishing in Hell...….lol...….*

*We did go back on again and this time it was a quieter ride with no screaming in our ears!!! Such a good ride......and the theme is fabulous......and don't forget to look out for the little nod to King Kong in there...…*












*We get the bag out of the lockers which is a much nicer experience since they changed the locker area here...so much more room. *

*We head down to Delancey Street and admire the Christmas decorations.....again, subtle and not too overly done...…*






































*So many of the windows have great detail in them.....and even now I still notice something I`ve missed before......but, there really is lots to see in the windows alone. *




















*They decide they`re going to do Transformers. *

*Although I can do Spiderman just fine with no issues whatsoever...….TF has a screen that plays with my brain and addles it like a blender!! I came off this ride feeling fairly nauseous......not as bad as Simpsons, but bad enough to know I probably won`t do it again...….and I``m not really a fan of the movies.....I have no clue who any of the characters are and thank @keishashadow for telling me who the good guys and the bad guys are, I didn't have a clue...….but they enjoy it but they do like the movies too which helps I suppose......so I tell them I`ll meet them outside after they`ve done it.....*

*I had forgotten the parade was coming around, so decided to hang around the store until they came out....and caught some of the parade...…..*




















*Something I usually keep to myself...…..*

*I have a real aversion to SpongeBob Squarepants……..I find him very eerie and a little creepy......I have no clue of the stories as thankfully I don't know any little ones that ever wanted to watch it......but there is something about that weird little yellow thing that spooks me a little!!! Yep...I know....I know......*

*But, apparently I have this look whenever it used to come on...……*






​



*Still do I suppose!!! lol*






































*As it finished they came out of the ride....there had been a delay as there was an issue with the ride for a short time......I did think they had been longer than usual.*

*We decided then to head out of the park...but first we dismissed the idea of RRR, we`d be doing that another day....but we did do Minions......the regular line was 90 minutes at this point of the day.....with EP we were straight on. There were around 10 people in front of us, so when they moved it had only been a few moments since we joined the line...…*

*This is the joy of EP!!!! *

*We always enjoy this ride…..simple.....and Kyle enjoys it too. But no way in heck would I wait any length of time for it......maybe 15-20 minutes max.....but 90 minutes, and we had seen it longer in September, no, not for us...…..*

*We left the park and headed to see if there was a boat waiting, if not we`d walk...…..and there was a boat so we hopped on it and were back at the hotel in no time...…..*


*Coming up.....The Palm..….*


----------



## I-4Bound

My daughter is the same way! She loves riding Spider-Man but has sworn off Transformers forever because of motion sickness. It messes with my head bit too.


----------



## keishashadow

I-4Bound said:


> My daughter is the same way! She loves riding Spider-Man but has sworn off Transformers forever because of motion sickness. It messes with my head bit too.



Add me to the club.  Can’t figure out what exactly triggers my nausea on the ride as I do love the franchise

Carole - no idea you had an aversion to spongebob, interesting.  He’s quite big in my corner of the world, Patrick even moreso lol.  

Nice to read you still were doing well as to crowds and the EP.  I agree with Kyle, the best part of the F&F is lingering in the garage area for the eye candy.


----------



## schumigirl

*The boat was swift and we were back at the hotel in a few minutes...….the boat captains are usually engaging and very humorous. They always make the short journey a giggle...….*

*Once we are back up in the room, Kyle decides to go for a sleep.....so we think we`ll head up to the lounge for a while to let him have some peace and quiet.....he does look tired. *

*So, up to the lounge and we chat to the manager who is in....she is so much fun and a genuinely nice lady....we chat to her most of the time we`re in so time passes so quickly. We could sit all day and talk to her.....it`s fairly quiet most of the time until food begins to get served....and alcohol too. We do have some wine as we`re not driving tonight. We don't touch the food though as we are so looking forward to the food tonight and don't want to ruin our appetite. I didn't notice what the option was tonight at all, but it seemed popular. *

*We go down to our room around 6.15 and wake Kyle up......he feels better. It`s funny how a sleep can work wonders.....I love a snooze!!!! *

*We all get showered and changed and then head downstairs to get and ODC...…..we do however meet someone and start chatting to her...….and don't realise the time....eventually though we say our goodbyes and head outside. We do still take a couple of pictures by the lovely tree in RP.....it is impressive and the little gingerbread village is beautiful.....they do this every year and add to it each day, twice a day. *

*Me and my boy!!!!*




















*The entrance to the hotel is always beautiful...….but it is extra special at Christmas...….*












*The valet guy says we may need to wait for a car as they are all out......he asks what time our reservation is and he checks his watch, asks us to wait a few moments and disappears...….*

*The ODC are fabulous......between the deluxe hotels they are free to all registered guests, except for a tip of course......you just give your name and room number and the valet guy hands the paper to the driver so he knows it`s technically a free ride. I guess most people tip as you should do, but have heard that some don't. To use the cars to go anywhere else you do pay for them.....we are usually $20 to take us to Sand Lake Road area plus tip.....you can call them to come back for you if they`re not busy. The drivers we have always had are usually lovely and quite chatty.....*

*We wondered where Joseph went, when one of the hotel cars appear in front of us......he gets out and tells us he`ll take us over as if we wait for an ODC we`ll be late for our reservation...….nice of him to do so, we really appreciated it. *

*And we are there in a few minutes...….we give him a nice tip and thank him for taking the time to do this for us...…he says no problem…..it wa s anew hotel car and they all love to drive it, so whenever they can they take the chance.....lol....love it!!!!! 

We did plan to take some pictures beside the guitar fountain, but the seats close by and the fountain itself was very busy with smokers.....we could smell them as we got out the car so we decided to give that area a miss tonight...….shame as it is pretty. *

*I don't like the HRH very much....I find it quite cold and not the most welcoming....staff for the most part are very nice and we do have a good friend that works there as a manger, but behind the scenes...... she`s not working tonight though....*

*We do have time to take a few pictures here in front of their tree too......there is a couple who are taking individual pictures of each other.....Tom asks if he would like them to have one or two together....and of course they do and are very grateful......they were very nice and of course asked if we would like a picture together with the three of us which we would love them to take. *










*The Palm is a beautiful restaurant and one of the nicest onsite restaurants there is......food is spectacular and service is always the best there is around. I always smile when people say the food at Universal is no good/bad/bland/tasteless/awful/boring/typical theme park food...….*

*Maybe they need to rethink their options for places they have eaten...….there are some not so great choices in the parks.....Monster Café, Mels and Café 4 to name a few we wouldn't eat in....and even in Citywalk there is Bubba Gump`s which we find dreadful. I wouldn't describe it as a seafood restaurant at all...….I much prefer places that are genuine seafood options and serve only fresh or as fresh as possible seafood......*

*But, all around the parks, Citywalk and the hotels there are some wonderful places to eat...whether it be a quick service place like Thunder Falls Terrace or Louie`s pizza, plain table service like Confisco Grill and then the finer places like The Palm....whatever your budget there is some darn good food around....despite what the naysayers will pledge. *

*And for us The Palm is up there with the best.....*

*We have never, ever been disappointed in food or service...….it is fine dining but without the stuffiness associated at times with such places. *

*They recognise us straight away as we enter the little check in area and we are escorted to our booth which is now our usual apparently.....lol.....seems to happen in a few places...…*

*The lady who we usually have look after us Joyce, is on vacation......so we are lucky to have Jessica tonight who is actually dog sitting Joyce`s dogs...….she is lovely and we know we will be well looked after...….*

*We order a bottle of chardonnay we know we love, easy and maybe a little dull choice, but it`s what we feel like tonight......and that ordered we peruse the menu as she brings bread.....and our water waiter, who we always find to be very attentive here tops us up straight away...….*

*The bread is very nice......Kyle opts for a slice, and then another....not like him really but it is nice and he likes the butter!!!!  I manage to abstain as Tom delves in and has his second slice too...….he likes bread!!! *












*Our dinner choices were easy, Tom was having the bacon wrapped sea scallops with watermelon radish and jicama slaw, I opted for my favourite shrimp cocktail.....this comes with cocktail sauce and the nuclear horseradish sauce....they do warn you it is beyond hot, and I`ve only ever managed to taste the tiniest bit, even then my eyes watered almost immediately, they aren't joking when they say it`s nuclear hot …after I tried the tiniest smidge...…….*





​



*Kyle wasn't having an appetiser but did order the 9oz filet served medium and opted for the fries which we had been told were delicious......I went also for the 9oz filet but medium rare and  Tom chose one of the specials that was the huge Chairman's Reserve Boneless Rib-Eye Steak, I think it was either 18 or 22oz and we would share the au gratin potatoes....the smaller size as it was just the two of us eating...…….*

*The shrimp are huge...…....*










*And the scallops are divine.....they really don't need the bacon to be honest as they have so much taste on their own...…*











*We were so looking forward to this meal!!! *





















*The appetisers were beautiful.....and again I abstained from tasting the atomic horseradish....once was definitely enough with that one!!! And I like hot...….Tom point blank refused to even try it first time.....he trusted Joyce`s opinion that is was not a fun experience to eat it...…..I wonder if anyone does actually eat it, not just a tiny taste, but a full on taste...….brave person!!! *

*We waited an appropriate amount of time for our entrees...….we don't mind waiting a little longer as we can sit and chat and enjoy the restaurant...….we like the booths and the main area of the restaurant can be quite noisy at times......usually large groups who are naturally louder than couples at tables.....but everyone seems to be having a wonderful time. *


*The entrees arrived and Jennifer asked we check the steaks were cooked as we had asked...….mine was perfect, as was Kyle`s.....Tom agreed his was just right and it was, only it was slightly more rare than he had asked......may be an issue for some, but it was just right for this steak...…when we looked at Kyle`s too I would have said it was more medium rare but he loved every mouthful of it...….I always tell them medium rare is best!!!! *






















*Tom`s steak was huge in comparison to ours......so we did get a taste...….it was lovely I have to say and perfectly cooked...…...but I still prefer the filet as does Kyle.....ours were beautiful.....really beautiful and well worth every cent this meal would cost. *











*The au gratin potatoes were as always lovely...….but Kyle`s fries were something else!!!! Oh my goodness how good were these fries.....and why had we never ordered them before. They were more like what we would call chips in the UK than fries and maybe triple fried.....gorgeous...…..we didn't eat much of the gratin potatoes after we saw and tasted the fries...….and this was the small portion....it was huge for us......but, there is a larger option to choose from. This would have happily covered the three of us easily...….*



​*

*​
​









*We were full...….really full...…..or so we thought...…..we had no plans to have a dessert tonight, we would enjoy watching Kyle eat his...…..*

*After a brief break Kyle was ready to order his dessert......he had a choice of the seven layer chocolate cake or the flourless chocolate cake......decisions decisions...…..he finally opted for the flourless version......it is so rich and utterly decadent beyond anything I had ever seen...…*

*Tom and I decided to share a crème brulee…….why, I don't know...….*









*I cannot find the picture we took of the crème brulee…….Tom says he can`t remember taking it as he had gone to the bathroom and I think assumed I had taken it...…..and full as we were....we couldn't stop eating this little taste of heaven...…..*





​


*Kyle loved every single piece of his.....and ate it so slowly as to savour almost every single morsel.....you can see the sheer delight on his face as he enjoyed his long awaited dessert from here...…..*

*After a brief period while we recovered from our opulence, we asked for the check and Tom duly paid it and thanked Jennifer for taking such good care of us...….she said she would tell Joyce we had been in and we would see her next time we visited...….*

*A quick bathroom visit and we were heading out.....we find getting an ODC from here the most difficult...we always have to wait an inordinate amount of time usually.....every time. And tonight is no different.....but, as we are about to say to just call us a cab one appears and we get in. *

*I am ready for bed...….it`s maybe only 10.45pm.....but I just felt tired and said I`d rather not go for a drink in the bar and go straight to bed...…..they both whole heartedly agreed...…..I always feel we are like fuddy duddies going to bed at 11pm on a Saturday night while we are in Orlando......we should be heading into Citywalk and plan to do some clubs...….*

*The reality is I`d rather have a cup of tea and go to bed. *

*So, we did. Well, we put the tv on watched something rather bland till we were all ready for bed.....eventually Kyle chased us and said we could watch the tv in our room if we weren't tired...…..so we did. We said goodnight and went through to our room...…...I looked out the window for a little while.....the pool looked beautiful and sparkly under the lights and what I could see of the park looked colourful. I loved this view and never tired of seeing it...…..*

*Tom was now asleep and I put the tv off and crept as quietly as I could into our huge bed...….and looked forward to another park day tomorrow……


*


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> My daughter is the same way! She loves riding Spider-Man but has sworn off Transformers forever because of motion sickness. It messes with my head bit too.



It is weird....one of the TM told me what it was, but I forget the exact description...it made sense. 

It`s not worth the dodgy head feel afterwards...….I`ll stick to Spiderman too...….


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Add me to the club.  Can’t figure out what exactly triggers my nausea on the ride as I do love the franchise
> 
> Carole - no idea you had an aversion to spongebob, interesting.  He’s quite big in my corner of the world, Patrick even moreso lol.
> 
> Nice to read you still were doing well as to crowds and the EP.  I agree with Kyle, the best part of the F&F is lingering in the garage area for the eye candy.



Oh I didn't know TF affected you too!! I know you enjoy the movies though...…

lol......tend to keep it on the down low about SBSP...….it is a little odd. Or so I`m told.....weirdly by a friend who cannot and will not empty her Dyson as she hates the feel of the stuff she has to empty......lol...we all have our little oddities I suppose...…..

Yes, EP was fabulous.....it always is for us as we detest queuing up for anything!!!


----------



## keishashadow

We enjoyed palms in early oct when staying at Royal. We were running late and got car service over to the HR.

We finished around 10:15 pm  went to front of resort & were told that the service ended there at 10 pm!  Suggested we take the boats still running back. I must’ve had quite a cross look, as with great flourish were told they’d comp a private ride.


----------



## Tink2Day

Still reading along, everything is fabulous as always....seems I'm only commenting when Kyle has something chocolate. I so enjoy the fact that HE enjoys it so much.  I actually don't even love chocolate.
We were tempted though when we went to The Cheesecake Factory the other day and I told my 91 year old Mom that Kyle always has Linda's Chocolate Fudge Cake (I read her the highlights of the report and show her the pictures so she 'knows' all of you).
Anyway we just weren't brave enough, she couldn't even finish her chicken and artichoke soup, had a lemondrop martini so couldn't even think of eating again for a day. I barely touched my club though it was delicious, we just aren't very big eaters...the sweet potato fries were yummy though.
We'll just live vicariously through Kyle and his chocolate adventures


----------



## Cara

It looks like you had such a great trip! I can see the joy on your face for having Kyle with you! I can certainly relate. I had my daughter and son-in-law here for two days over Christmas, and I was one happy lady. I think Kyle looks most like Tom, but I definitely see you in him as well. There is nothing better than spending time with your grown children. And 10 whole days! I'm sure you were over the moon!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> We enjoyed palms in early oct when staying at Royal. We were running late and got car service over to the HR.
> 
> We finished around 10:15 pm  went to front of resort & were told that the service ended there at 10 pm!  Suggested we take the boats still running back. I must’ve had quite a cross look, as with great flourish were told they’d comp a private ride.



Well, I’ve never been told that!! I’d have been annoyed too......and I’m glad they got you a car in the end!

We’ve left The Palm after 10pm before and no one has ever said to us the service stops at 10?? I must inquire in March and hopefullly this was an error with the valet......


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> Still reading along, everything is fabulous as always....seems I'm only commenting when Kyle has something chocolate. I so enjoy the fact that HE enjoys it so much.  I actually don't even love chocolate.
> We were tempted though when we went to The Cheesecake Factory the other day and I told my 91 year old Mom that Kyle always has Linda's Chocolate Fudge Cake (I read her the highlights of the report and show her the pictures so she 'knows' all of you).
> Anyway we just weren't brave enough, she couldn't even finish her chicken and artichoke soup, had a lemondrop martini so couldn't even think of eating again for a day. I barely touched my club though it was delicious, we just aren't very big eaters...the sweet potato fries were yummy though.
> We'll just live vicariously through Kyle and his chocolate adventures



Glad you’re still here.......even if takes chocolate to get your here.......

Awww....I love the fact your mum “knows us”.......it is a lot of food at Cheesecake Factory.......if I have a sandwich I could never eat a dessert there.......portions are huge! Yes, their sweet potato fries are rather lovely. 

Yes, living vicariously isn’t a bad way to be.......few more chocolate desserts coming up during the week.......


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> It looks like you had such a great trip! I can see the joy on your face for having Kyle with you! I can certainly relate. I had my daughter and son-in-law here for two days over Christmas, and I was one happy lady. I think Kyle looks most like Tom, but I definitely see you in him as well. There is nothing better than spending time with your grown children. And 10 whole days! I'm sure you were over the moon!



We did have the best time!!! And yes, having him there brought us tremendous joy again......

Oh how lovely for you.......I’ll bet you enjoyed every second they were with you for the holidays......it is special isn’t it when they still want to spend time with you.......like you we embrace every second......and we’re extra lucky as we still have him at home........lol......although he’s in and out like a yo-yo.......but that’s how it’s supposed to be! But yes, to have him on trips with us is the best!!! We just adore his company and thankfully he still thinks we’re kinda ok too....... we’re so lucky as I’m sure you are with your daughter........they’re pure joy. 

He’s been the image of Tom since the minute he was born........but, when he sleeps he looks just like me......


----------



## Minnie17

schumigirl said:


> *Where he puts it at times I have no idea!!! He once told us when he was a child he thought he had a separate tummy for chocolate...….even when he was full, he still had room for chocolate!!! And he usually did. *




I had to giggle at this, my son is quite a bit younger than Kyle, he too has multiple stomachs.  A sushi stomach, a  dessert stomach, a regular stomach, etc.  you never know which one will fill up 1st so he can fill the next one.


----------



## shh

Looking forward to this TR in particular - to see what I missed. Sadly, like Kyle, I too experienced the "park plague" as people are now calling it - I got sick the last two days of our Dec trip and never made it to IOA for the castle show or Grinchmas.  

I was sooo disappointed - but we did get to see Mannheim and US at least on our first day there - fabulous! We cut our trip short, as I hate being sick away from home. (Of course, that's way easier to do when you're driving, vs holding plane tickets, lol.) 

Then once we got back, my husband got hit way worse than me: full blown case of the flu. Was sick for days after we returned, just like you guys. But at least we were at home. I was grateful for that. 

I'm hearing that many, many people were sick in the parks this year - the urgent care centers around Disney and Universal must have been quite busy!  

I can't complain, as we'll be back for Mardi Gras - my 3rd favorite time of year there. (After HHN and Christmas!) And back next year. But still...looking fwd to seeing all the pics of what we missed this year.

LOVE your tree - those purple ornaments look so beautiful with white lights.


----------



## disneyAndi14

My husband would love The Palms, he loves a delicious medium rare steak!

Kyle’s chocolate cake looks so decadent and delicious!

I love how happy Tom always looks in the pictures, having the time of his life!


----------



## Monykalyn

Great day! I too am more a fan of Spider man than Transformers. While it doesn’t mess with me I feel a bit more “battered” after it.  Not a fan od sponge bob either, but I spy Dora on float after and she was huge in our house for years. Between Dora and her bilingual child care in Texas when she was young my oldest was starting to be bilingual “Mira! Pretty Estrella!” Maybe that’s why she took five years of Spanish and still adores Mexican food?


schumigirl said:


> *child he thought he had a separate tummy for chocolate...….even when he was full, he still had room for chocolate!!! And he usually did. *





Minnie17 said:


> I had to giggle at this, my son is quite a bit younger than Kyle, he too has multiple stomachs.  A sushi stomach, a  dessert stomach, a regular stomach, etc.  you never know which one will fill up 1st so he can fill the next one.


Sounds like my son as well! We often joke about his dessert stomach!

The Palm looks lovely as usual.  There’s never enough time (or stomach capacity) to eat at all the places I want. Universal and city walk do have some good food places, but Disney definitely has an edge as far as quick service goes - Satu’li  Canteen is seriously the best QS! Hopefully Uni will step up their game there too!

And I get the in bed with tea on a Saturday night- especially with such a filling meal! 

Such nice pictures of the three of you by the trees!


----------



## Monykalyn

disneyAndi14 said:


> I love how happy Tom always looks in the pictures, having the time of his life


I just want to say- having been lucky enough to meet Tom and Carole (among others from SANS thread) IRL they really are as sweet and funny as depicted here. Forgot to tell ya Carole- got a sangria at Backwater bar before our Confisco meal solely due to remembering our meet! Hoping for a repeat in September (tell Tom drinks will be on me this time )


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> *Chez Alcatraz is another of those little gem type places, and again one of places when you talk about it, some folks say "where?" I guess some pass it by and if it`s closed, they may not pay attention to it......…..but, the TM who work there are fabulous and make a decent cocktail....it`s been a while since we had some of their food which is definitely snack style......and it was good. Anything I saw being served looked so good.....this is one of those places we have a drink at but are never hungry while we`re there...but we really should try their snacks sometime. *



I've always wanted to try the loaded chips here they sound good. 



schumigirl said:


> *Chocolate fudge brownie with extra chocolate sauce...….*



That's my favorite Ben & Jerry's flavor too 



schumigirl said:


> Although I can do Spiderman just fine with no issues whatsoever...….TF has a screen that plays with my brain and addles it like a blender!! I came off this ride feeling fairly nauseous.



Same! I rode Transformers once (I think during our 2nd HHN), and I felt terrible. Halfway through I took off my glasses and closed my eyes for the rest. I always thought it was because I was coming down with something that night but still avoided it ever since. I always hear how it's similar to Spiderman, but it really didn't feel that way. I could ride Spiderman at any time and feel fine. 



schumigirl said:


> I have a real aversion to SpongeBob Squarepants……..I find him very eerie and a little creepy......I have no clue of the stories as thankfully I don't know any little ones that ever wanted to watch it......but there is something about that weird little yellow thing that spooks me a little!!! Yep...I know....I know......





I remember when Spongebob first came out I was maybe 9ish? I thought it looked really silly, but ended up loving it. Patrick was my favorite 



schumigirl said:


> I always smile when people say the food at Universal is no good/bad/bland/tasteless/awful/boring/typical theme park food...….



Me too, I know some people who prefer Disney so they seem to go into it with a bias, and no matter where they eat they say food at Disney is better and everything they had at Universal is terrible. I've never felt that way. Sure there are places that aren't the best, but they have those everywhere. We had a really amazing meal at Bice on the last night of our trip, the food and service was incredible there; Josh thinks it's probably the best dining experience we've ever had. We rarely eat in the parks (aside from Mythos sometimes), but Citywalk and the hotels have great food. 



schumigirl said:


>



Ooo those look good.


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie17 said:


> I had to giggle at this, my son is quite a bit younger than Kyle, he too has multiple stomachs.  A sushi stomach, a  dessert stomach, a regular stomach, etc.  you never know which one will fill up 1st so he can fill the next one.




Lol.......kids are so funny!! They learn early to make room for dessert........

I do quite like the idea of a sushi stomach!! I never tire of eating sushi.........


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> Looking forward to this TR in particular - to see what I missed. Sadly, like Kyle, I too experienced the "park plague" as people are now calling it - I got sick the last two days of our Dec trip and never made it to IOA for the castle show or Grinchmas.
> 
> I was sooo disappointed - but we did get to see Mannheim and US at least on our first day there - fabulous! We cut our trip short, as I hate being sick away from home. (Of course, that's way easier to do when you're driving, vs holding plane tickets, lol.)
> 
> Then once we got back, my husband got hit way worse than me: full blown case of the flu. Was sick for days after we returned, just like you guys. But at least we were at home. I was grateful for that.
> 
> I'm hearing that many, many people were sick in the parks this year - the urgent care centers around Disney and Universal must have been quite busy!
> 
> I can't complain, as we'll be back for Mardi Gras - my 3rd favorite time of year there. (After HHN and Christmas!) And back next year. But still...looking fwd to seeing all the pics of what we missed this year.
> 
> LOVE your tree - those purple ornaments look so beautiful with white lights.



Oh no!! How awful......I was wondering how your trip went! 

Are you much better now?? There really was a whole load of nasties going around........the three of us strangely all had something different!! Kyle recovered quickest and 3 days after we got home he was fine which was ideal as he was back at work 3 days later......but Tom and I to be honest, still haven’t fully recovered......it is dragging on! 

You’re right though, at least once you’re home you can be ill “in comfort of your own home” lol......I know what you mean.......you just want your own place. Our flight home we all looked like the walking dead......and how Tom drove 3 hours afte that I’ll never know, but your body manages when it has to.........

Everyone we know seems to have had something nasty recently........

Because Kyle was bad, we did miss out of some things.......we didn’t see Grinchmas and worst of all we missed the Hogwarts Night Show!! So, I’m so sorry we didn’t get any pictures of those......... 

We did see the parade I was glad to say as that’s what Kyle wanted to see the most. He’s not fussed on the castle show......

We’re back for Mardi Gras too........March 9th till 23rd this year.......yes, funnily enough I’d say it was my 3rd favourite time of year too.

Thanks.....glad you like one of the trees.......I love that one most I think!! 

Glad you’re still reading along......


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> My husband would love The Palms, he loves a delicious medium rare steak!
> 
> Kyle’s chocolate cake looks so decadent and delicious!
> 
> I love how happy Tom always looks in the pictures, having the time of his life!



Hi Caroline........

Yes, The Palm is beautiful......and steaks I would describe as perfect! Ooh medium rare.....I try to convince Tom that’s what he should order but he always gets medium......and has in the past in other places complained it’s overdone.....lol......I have that told you so look then!!

I’ll tell Tom.......lol........I’m lucky I suppose he’s like that almost 100% of the time.......he has his moments though like all of us......  I love sometimes when he gets intolerant of certain things out and about......he’s quite funny then too!!!

Oh that cake was so heavy!!! He loved it though and is already looking forward to the same again this year!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Great day! I too am more a fan of Spider man than Transformers. While it doesn’t mess with me I feel a bit more “battered” after it.  Not a fan od sponge bob either, but I spy Dora on float after and she was huge in our house for years. Between Dora and her bilingual child care in Texas when she was young my oldest was starting to be bilingual “Mira! Pretty Estrella!” Maybe that’s why she took five years of Spanish and still adores Mexican food?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like my son as well! We often joke about his dessert stomach!
> 
> The Palm looks lovely as usual.  There’s never enough time (or stomach capacity) to eat at all the places I want. Universal and city walk do have some good food places, but Disney definitely has an edge as far as quick service goes - Satu’li  Canteen is seriously the best QS! Hopefully Uni will step up their game there too!
> 
> And I get the in bed with tea on a Saturday night- especially with such a filling meal!
> 
> Such nice pictures of the three of you by the trees!



That’s so funny, kids do pick so much up from cartoons, they’re not all bad for them.......my friends little granddaughter I look after sometimes loves Dora too and loved I had a picture of her........although the Minions are her true love....lol......

I think dessert stomachs are more common than I thought.....lol.......oh yes, there really is so much choice. We have loads of places we have been to in the past that we want to get back to......but never enough nights to do them all plus the new places we find!!!

Glad you like the pics.....and yes, hard to beat a cup of tea in bed!!!



Monykalyn said:


> I just want to say- having been lucky enough to meet Tom and Carole (among others from SANS thread) IRL they really are as sweet and funny as depicted here. Forgot to tell ya Carole- got a sangria at Backwater bar before our Confisco meal solely due to remembering our meet! Hoping for a repeat in September (tell Tom drinks will be on me this time )



Awww thank you so much! That is so kind of you to say.......and glad you were back in Confisco......and had sangria too!!! It is so nice in there......yep, it’s a date......we’ll definitely catch up then for a sangria.....that would be lovely!!


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> I've always wanted to try the loaded chips here they sound good.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my favorite Ben & Jerry's flavor too
> 
> 
> 
> Same! I rode Transformers once (I think during our 2nd HHN), and I felt terrible. Halfway through I took off my glasses and closed my eyes for the rest. I always thought it was because I was coming down with something that night but still avoided it ever since. I always hear how it's similar to Spiderman, but it really didn't feel that way. I could ride Spiderman at any time and feel fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Spongebob first came out I was maybe 9ish? I thought it looked really silly, but ended up loving it. Patrick was my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I know some people who prefer Disney so they seem to go into it with a bias, and no matter where they eat they say food at Disney is better and everything they had at Universal is terrible. I've never felt that way. Sure there are places that aren't the best, but they have those everywhere. We had a really amazing meal at Bice on the last night of our trip, the food and service was incredible there; Josh thinks it's probably the best dining experience we've ever had. We rarely eat in the parks (aside from Mythos sometimes), but Citywalk and the hotels have great food.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo those look good.




I’ve heard a few folks say now they can do Spiderman but not TF.......it’s a horrible feeling to come off like that!

You’re the second person to mention Patrick last few days......I have no clue who he is but he seems popular!! I’m so glad Kyle didn’t like that.....

Yes, there are some amazing places to eat between the hotels, Citywalk and even in the parks.....I just wish they’d bring a really nice seafood restaurant to somewhere within the complex that does proper grown up seafood.........I don’t like Bubba Gumps at all....but generally yes, I think the food options are good enough for us. Of course we too go offsite a lot too........we like a good mix of places.........

Those fries were the best fries I ever tasted in America!!


----------



## smiths02

Catching up with your new trip report.

I have to say I love you red blouse/dress!


----------



## angryduck71

Still reading!  Last night I was in bed (on a Saturday night) chuckling about you going to bed "early" -- what, 10:45?  It was 9:30 here.  Hahaha.    Going to New Orleans Thursday and I'm not sure I can keep with everyone going out at night!


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> You’re the second person to mention Patrick last few days......I have no clue who he is but he seems popular!! I’m so glad Kyle didn’t like that.....



He was a really dumb pink starfish that's friends with Spongebob, it's a strange show 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, there are some amazing places to eat between the hotels, Citywalk and even in the parks.....I just wish they’d bring a really nice seafood restaurant to somewhere within the complex that does proper grown up seafood.........I don’t like Bubba Gumps at all....but generally yes, I think the food options are good enough for us. Of course we too go offsite a lot too........we like a good mix of places.........



I'd like if they had another Mexican place and maybe more breakfast/brunch choices, but other than that I think they have a good mix. I regret not trying Emeril's before they left though. But in the future if we rent a car again, I'd definitely go offsite again there's so many restaurants in Orlando.


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> Catching up with your new trip report.
> 
> I have to say I love you red blouse/dress!




*WELCOME*...…..smiths02.…...lovely to see you back on this one too...….

Thank you....I love that dress....it`s a revamp from last year....Tom calls it my Palm Christmas dress.....lol.....hope you enjoy this one too...…..


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Still reading!  Last night I was in bed (on a Saturday night) chuckling about you going to bed "early" -- what, 10:45?  It was 9:30 here.  Hahaha.    Going to New Orleans Thursday and I'm not sure I can keep with everyone going out at night!



lol.....my sister laughs at our "late" nights as she very rarely goes to bed before 1am.....and she works full time in a hospital!!!! How she and her husband do it I`ll never know.....

I love going to bed early with a book and used to do that a lot when Tom was working away in Saudi....but now I just never seem to do it. 

Oh it`s this Thursday you go on your trip.....that crept up!!! Oh you`ll have a blast.....they sound fun folks....you`ll manage just fine!!! Look forward to hearing about it...…..


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> He was a really dumb pink starfish that's friends with Spongebob, it's a strange show
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like if they had another Mexican place and maybe more breakfast/brunch choices, but other than that I think they have a good mix. I regret not trying Emeril's before they left though. But in the future if we rent a car again, I'd definitely go offsite again there's so many restaurants in Orlando.



lol.....strange is the right word!!! 

Emerils was good, but the menu didn't change much and for me there weren't that many options I preferred Tchoup Chop and miss that more. Doesn't look like anything will replace that anytime soon as it`s now used for Minion breakfast and convention crowds. Maybe something will replace it at some point though......

That's one thing we do a lot of is go offsite....yep, there`s so much choice out there and all of it, well, most of it fabulous. And so many options that we just don't have at home.....Red Lobster may be cheap and cheerful and not a high end seafood place......and we get teased mercilessly for going to it....but we love it!!! lol......I know......


----------



## schumigirl

*SUNDAY DECEMBER 2ND………….*







​*Today was going to be The Studios for the day......although the best laid plans...……*

*We all slept again like those babies that sleep all night. I did get up for the bathroom and thankfully Kyle never heard me.....I didn`t  put any lights on which helped...….and I know the rooms well enough to be able to rumble around in the dark and not get lost! *

*We were again up early and we all felt quite refreshed...….although I kept it to myself but I had a little bit of  a headache, it felt like a tired head, but would carry on regardless. *

*Breakfast was as always a fun and friendly affair...…..we all enjoyed our choices...and they were almost the same every day....sometimes I added a doughnut or mini muffin......but it`s always nice and of course passing the time chatting to staff is the best part. We again, didn't hang around for long as we wanted to be in the parks...….*

*Tom once we had sunscreen on picked up the camera and said something to me that I didn't quite hear so I just said yes to what I thought he had asked......…..



*
*

*​*


My not listening would bite me later...…..

But, we headed out and as we were going to Studios....it`s the boat for us today.*

*It takes seconds to do the security check and wasn't a long wait for the boat, maybe a few minutes......and it was a full boat. I think we had appeared at peak time for folks hitting the park.....I have no idea of the time as I rarely glance at my watch while we`re there......time already goes too fast. But, we get on the boat and the usual thing happens.....someone tries to sit on what will be the outside of the door to the boat......I swear at least twice a trip someone thinks that looks like a good place to sit!!! *

*We set off and are at Citywalk in no time. The boats really are a nice perk of the hotels.....yes, walking is short and it is a lovely walk, but sometimes it`s just nice. Anyone can take a boat from Citywalk to have a wander or a meal at any of the hotels....you don't need to be a hotel guest. The only exception being late at night during events like HHN......they will ask for room keys at certain times, but usually it`s absolutely fine. *

*It feels like today is going to be a hot one...…..it already feels warmer than we expected.....and I`m so glad.....we love heat. I may have mentioned that once or twice before...……*

*As we head to the Studios we see there is a gap in front of the classic globe.....we very rarely stop for a picture here anymore.....but as it`s empty why not. We have many from years ago, but this is the first for a while...….*











*
We also manged to get a picture in front of the huge inflatable......there weren't many folks around at this point. *




















*
As always we walk through the store and have a snoop at what`s on offer and admire some of the simple holiday offerings in the form of cookies and treats in the store...……*

*As I have crowns I never eat apples......but I would have loved this purple one!!! *







































*We never did buy any of them to eat!!! *

*Our first stop was Minions...…..and already the line was 50 minutes. There was 6 people in front of us in the EP line and as soon as this picture was taken we were going in...….I of course can understand why folks in the regular line get annoyed when they see this.....and there are sometimes a few vocal folks who will make comments as you bypass them again and again...….*











*
It was looking increasingly busy this morning now......it`s always hard to judge with crowds as there can be clusters of people but not everyone rides of course. *












*Minions was fun...…..and getting straight on is fabulous...….we genuinely wouldn't be without the EP when our trips are park focussed. I wouldn't stand in line for the length of time some of the rides are, so it is worth it`s weight in gold for us.....even in so called quiet times. Nothing is quicker than walking straight on...…*

*We head to RRR and again, it`s a walk on. I admit to only doing this once today.....once was enough.....and it was fun......Kyle and Tom had the very front row and I was the one behind. I sat beside a man who clearly loved this ride...….he was so excited and asked me what song I chose......I`m so dull. Gloria Gaynor I will survive......always have, always will...….he did tell me what he chose but I forget......then as we started to climb I could see Tom waving his hands around as he usually does and the guy beside me froze in absolute terror...…..holy cow he was scared!!!!! I leaned over as best I could and said he`d be fine...….he didn't look it and I thought this guy is going to pass out or throw up!!!! Then he started yelling...…..*






​


*By now we were dropping the first drop which is so smooth......love it!!!! Ride companion was  now gripping on for his life and not making a sound...….but we were all loving it...….although the rear of the track can get busy and bumpy......for me anyway, Tom and Kyle are fine. *

*We come to the end and this guy looks so relieved...….we are all laughing and joking around and I turn to see he`s alright when his wife and daughter join him...they were on the back and turns out he hadn't ridden it before!!! His wife laughed and asked me if he had been alright on the ride.....I told her to go watch the video of him on it...….she said she didn't know you could see it so off they went to see it while the guy looked green......Well, I knew that feeling!!! Hope he was alright but I suspect he wouldn't be going back on that one again!! *

*Tom and Kyle went around again, I however cried off in the claim I wanted to make sure I could ride the Mummy and other rides today...….so I said I`d take the camera and wander around. I knew they`d go back on at least 3 times. So I had plenty of time to wander around this area on my own. *











*The stage is pretty for Manheim Steamroller, but it looks much prettier at night with the lights and effects.....*





























*
Again, love this little area...and it`s very quiet this morning with only one man sitting with a coffee....and it is delicately decorated with the slightest hint of Christmas...……no ostentatious overtones here...…when you do go in here, even though it`s in the centre of the park, it does feel a little peaceful despite what`s going on around you. But, it is a smoking area, so I very rarely wander in. *











*I swear at this point I heard Tom yelling in absolute joy on RRR......his voice can carry and I`m sure it was him.....Kyle did confirm his dad yelled and wooooed all the way round...….he usually does......*












*Then of course there is the highlight of this area...…...the Christmas Tree...……*

*I love Christmas trees with a passion...….the bigger the better.....and this one was beautiful. Not overly decorated and so pretty..…..I looked forward again to seeing it lit up by Father Christmas during the parade...*




















*I had a good old wander around and took loads of pictures of all the facades decorated...…*










*And the Christmas Store in this park. *

*It`s not as big or as well stocked as the one in IOA but it still has the wonderful aroma and you can get gifts and purchases personalised here too. Nice little store...….*





























*
I headed back round to the Mummy as this was where I said we`d meet once they were done with RRR.....as they weren't here I knew they were having a blast on the ride and I guessed poor Tom would feel it in his ribs again today.....lol.....he loved it really. *




















*It did look deserted today but it was still reasonably early.....I was sure it would be busier later...…*




















*It is almost perfect down here today......Christmas music is playing and the place is deserted...…and it is warm!!!! Which is weird as it feels so Christmassy here now...….that is hard to get your head around over here at this time of year...….*

*Heat.....Sunscreen......usually associated with summer.....then Christmas Music and decorations...….our senses were being assaulted but in a good way...…..I loved it!!!! *











*More to follow...……*


----------



## lebeau

Raeven said:


> I remember when Spongebob first came out I was maybe 9ish? I thought it looked really silly, but ended up loving it. Patrick was my favorite



Before kids, my reaction to Spongebob was... uh... that looks... um... interesting.

But when our oldest was little, she could watch Spongebob compulsively.  She didn't do that with a lot of shows.  Before long, Mindy and I found ourselves enjoying it too.  I wouldn't put it on myself, but if our daughter left the room I might not think to turn it off right away.

And yes, Patrick is awesome.  He still cracks me up.  The kids are a lot older and Spongebob is no longer a fixture, but we still quote Patrick sometimes.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I am a firm believer that the only way to do Uni is with EP! I know it's possible to not have it, but I just don't have the patience anymore. We haven't been since 2016, and I'm starting to really miss it. We keep going to WDW to run races which is nice, but the crowds, the lines, even staying club level isn't enough to offset some of the misery. I think we're on our last visits with AP, and then we'll be switching to Uni for a bit. I'd rather wait until the Star Wars mania dies down, as I think it's going to be nuts all across property when it opens...

My first visit to the Palm was in Chicago, and now I'm hooked. I can't wait to try the one at Uni! Your meals looked amazing, and such a nice evening out. No way would I be taking the boat back to RPR...

Loving this TR, so many wonderful photos from your "wanders"! 


Maria


----------



## Pumpkin1172

The desserts look amazing.  I'm not a real dessert person and will pass, and instead would eat more bread, fries...carbs carbs carbs!!!! lol.  But the rest of the family have a big sweet tooth.  And I love a good steakhouse steak.  I have yet to find a steak as good as an " good old Alberta Canada " beef  And yup I'm biased...but those who have traveled here will say that we have the best beef   You might have to travel here in the summer ( Banff and Jasper are breathtakingly beautiful in the summer ) just to see if it is up to our american counter parts  .  

I'm sorry you got so sick during and after your trip.  There must have been something going around Florida.  A co-worker (who was in Florida around the same time as you )at the second job was very sick and off work for almost a week ( before xmas and we work retail  so you can imagine how that works at the busiest time of the year  )  I made a wide berth around her as I didn't want to get whatever she had and have our xmas ruined.  A couple others caught what she had and were sick over xmas and it was not pretty.  I hope your on the mend now.  She and the others were pretty sick with whatever cooties she had picked up.  

Can't wait to hear more.  And currently our temp is -29 C ( with the windchill   ) so I'm enjoying seeing your sunny warm pictures!!!!!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> the cocktail queen orders a drink with Captain Morgan Original Spiced Rum, Malibu Coconut Rum, Orange, Pineapple and Cranberry Juice.....it was called a Waterfront


You should see my notebook for our May trip. It is filled with all these drinks I have to try. I'm almost more excited for the food and drink and as I am the rides.


----------



## schumigirl

lebeau said:


> Before kids, my reaction to Spongebob was... uh... that looks... um... interesting.
> 
> But when our oldest was little, she could watch Spongebob compulsively.  She didn't do that with a lot of shows.  Before long, Mindy and I found ourselves enjoying it too.  I wouldn't put it on myself, but if our daughter left the room I might not think to turn it off right away.
> 
> And yes, Patrick is awesome.  He still cracks me up.  The kids are a lot older and Spongebob is no longer a fixture, but we still quote Patrick sometimes.



Lol........it probably wouldn’t have bothered me as a kid.......but yes, it is odd. 

We had a show that was made in Germany in 1957 shown in the U.K. when we were kids....it was the weirdest thing ever.....called The Singing Ringing Tree......it was claimed to be the scariest thing shown to kids back in the early 1970’s....yes, it was meant to be a cartoon. No wonder we all grew up a little........wary of things.....lol......


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> I am a firm believer that the only way to do Uni is with EP! I know it's possible to not have it, but I just don't have the patience anymore. We haven't been since 2016, and I'm starting to really miss it. We keep going to WDW to run races which is nice, but the crowds, the lines, even staying club level isn't enough to offset some of the misery. I think we're on our last visits with AP, and then we'll be switching to Uni for a bit. I'd rather wait until the Star Wars mania dies down, as I think it's going to be nuts all across property when it opens...
> 
> My first visit to the Palm was in Chicago, and now I'm hooked. I can't wait to try the one at Uni! Your meals looked amazing, and such a nice evening out. No way would I be taking the boat back to RPR...
> 
> Loving this TR, so many wonderful photos from your "wanders"!
> 
> 
> Maria



Oh I think when SW opens it’s going to be mayhem beyond anything we’ve seen!!! I know folks who have no interest at all in Disney but love SW and want to go see it........doesn’t sound like a lot of fun so don’t blame you waiting....

Oh it’s time you were back Maria........2016 was a long time ago!!!

The Palm is lovely.......it’s always a lovely experience and food is so good!!  And thank you......glad you’re enjoying this one too........


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> The desserts look amazing.  I'm not a real dessert person and will pass, and instead would eat more bread, fries...carbs carbs carbs!!!! lol.  But the rest of the family have a big sweet tooth.  And I love a good steakhouse steak.  I have yet to find a steak as good as an " good old Alberta Canada " beef  And yup I'm biased...but those who have traveled here will say that we have the best beef   You might have to travel here in the summer ( Banff and Jasper are breathtakingly beautiful in the summer ) just to see if it is up to our american counter parts  .
> 
> I'm sorry you got so sick during and after your trip.  There must have been something going around Florida.  A co-worker (who was in Florida around the same time as you )at the second job was very sick and off work for almost a week ( before xmas and we work retail  so you can imagine how that works at the busiest time of the year  )  I made a wide berth around her as I didn't want to get whatever she had and have our xmas ruined.  A couple others caught what she had and were sick over xmas and it was not pretty.  I hope your on the mend now.  She and the others were pretty sick with whatever cooties she had picked up.
> 
> Can't wait to hear more.  And currently our temp is -29 C ( with the windchill   ) so I'm enjoying seeing your sunny warm pictures!!!!!



Oh my goodness that is so cold!!!!! Once and only once from my memory of weather, our temps in the UK went to -25 with wind chill.......I seriously doubted I was going to make it through that winter......lol......I’m such a wimp with cold.......

Yes, I’m more savoury over dessert........I prefer an appetiser but Kyle and Tom would prefer dessert.......

I have always wanted to see Banff. Since I was a little girl, can’t remeber where I saw it but the memory stayed with me as it was so beautiful........maybe one day and yes, definitely in the summer.....lol.........I do like the sound of the beef though!!

In Scotland we have Aberdeen Angus beef.....which is “the best of the best” over here......amazing beef if you pay for the genuine article.....very expensive, but so worth it........Yep, a good steak is the best meal ever!!!

Oh I’m glad you missed catching the flying germs!! Yes, everyone seemed to have something........it’s the same over here too.......folks are getting coughs and colds and in some cases real flu and it’s taking forever to clear. I still have a relentless cough, but I am sleeping most of the night now which helps....if you can sleep well you can usually deal with the day time ails. But think I’m on the up now.......thank you! I was more annoyed Kyle was poorly last few days.......he says this December he’s bringing winter hat, gloves and scarf......lol.....just in case!! But weather aside he definitely caught a bug rather than a cold day.........but hope you continue to avoid all the nasties still going around!!

And glad to have you still reading along.......


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> You should see my notebook for our May trip. It is filled with all these drinks I have to try. I'm almost more excited for the food and drink and as I am the rides.



Lol........that’s us!!!

We look at menu’s and plan what cocktails I’ll usually have.........food and drink definitely plays a large part of our trips too.......as they should......we’re all on vacation........


----------



## lebeau

schumigirl said:


> Lol........it probably wouldn’t have bothered me as a kid.......but yes, it is odd.
> 
> We had a show that was made in Germany in 1957 shown in the U.K. when we were kids....it was the weirdest thing ever.....called The Singing Ringing Tree......it was claimed to be the scariest thing shown to kids back in the early 1970’s....yes, it was meant to be a cartoon. No wonder we all grew up a little........wary of things.....lol......



Oh my.  I had to look that up.  We had some disturbing shows on here in the US when I was a kid in the 70's, but it seems like Europe always manages to outdo us in that department.  For example, in the 80s, we had a TV movie called The Day After about nuclear war.  Scared the living crud out of me as a kid.  But I understand you guys had Threads which was supposed to be much, much worse.

The early episodes of Spongebob tend to be weirder than the more recent ones.  Early on, the show appealed to the drug culture and I think they played up to that.  Now it's primarily aimed at kids while still making an effort to entertain adults (medicinally altered state of consciousness or not).  The store is very nice, but I would actually like to see Universal do a little more with the property.


----------



## schumigirl

lebeau said:


> Oh my.  I had to look that up.  We had some disturbing shows on here in the US when I was a kid in the 70's, but it seems like Europe always manages to outdo us in that department.  For example, in the 80s, we had a TV movie called The Day After about nuclear war.  Scared the living crud out of me as a kid.  But I understand you guys had Threads which was supposed to be much, much worse.
> 
> The early episodes of Spongebob tend to be weirder than the more recent ones.  Early on, the show appealed to the drug culture and I think they played up to that.  Now it's primarily aimed at kids while still making an effort to entertain adults (medicinally altered state of consciousness or not).  The store is very nice, but I would actually like to see Universal do a little more with the property.



Isn’t it the creepiest thing ever to show to kids!!! I wonder if that started my fear of dwarves and not the film I always blamed it on!!! 

Oh The Day After was like a day in Disneyland after watching Threads. You are correct it was much worse......very gritty and genuinely horrific........unlike The Day After, which gave some kind of hope for the future......Threads left you devastated and traumatised with no sense of hope....only horrific death visuals. 

Everyone watched it.....and no one escaped unscathed. Some of the scenes I’ll never forget as long as I live......I always think of the expression “you can’t unsee it”  when I think of that film. I wish I could. 

Had no idea Spongebob was aimed at the alternative cultures......lol.......medicinally altered state is a nice description!!.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi enjoying following along! As I read your report there are a few areas I have missed due to trying to get to much done. I am going to make it a point on our next trip to take time and explore some of the sites you have mentioned. I agree the pictures are beautiful and I enjoy seeing all the holiday decorations. 

It is so easy to see how you and Tom are enjoying having your son with you. The happiness is radiating. That is so nice to see parents with their adult children. I hope you have many more trips together.

The Palm food looks lovely. Brian loves his steak rare to medium rare. I just  can't do that. I know it is a great way to eat it. The best I can do is Medium. I am glad you enjoyed Lombard's. We were there a few years ago and had a great experience.

Thanks for the great report!


----------



## Minniedoc

Enjoying this report too schumigirl! I want to visit uni soon during the Star Wars mayhem coming to my Disney parks - but I cannot ride coasters or simulators. Will I find lots to do anyway like I do at the other parks?


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Hi enjoying following along! As I read your report there are a few areas I have missed due to trying to get to much done. I am going to make it a point on our next trip to take time and explore some of the sites you have mentioned. I agree the pictures are beautiful and I enjoy seeing all the holiday decorations.
> 
> It is so easy to see how you and Tom are enjoying having your son with you. The happiness is radiating. That is so nice to see parents with their adult children. I hope you have many more trips together.
> 
> The Palm food looks lovely. Brian loves his steak rare to medium rare. I just  can't do that. I know it is a great way to eat it. The best I can do is Medium. I am glad you enjoyed Lombard's. We were there a few years ago and had a great experience.
> 
> Thanks for the great report!



Thanks so much bobbie.........

There reallly is a whole host of little places to explore just a little off the normal path.......and yes the holiday decorations were so pretty.....

We adore Kyle being with us again....although we are so lucky he is still at home and see him every day, you know what it’s like, he has work and his life to be getting on with. So spending all that time together is a real blessing.......and yes, we’ll be back together this December again.......Have you been during the holidays??? I forget if you have been at that time before.......

The Palm is lovely......and nothing wrong with a medium steak......lol......

Yes, we’ve been visiting Lombards since 2007, but it just lost it a little for us couple of years ago when food and service weren’t the usual standard, but they seem to have picked up again......so we’ll go back again at some point this year........

Glad you’re still reading.........


----------



## schumigirl

Minniedoc said:


> Enjoying this report too schumigirl! I want to visit uni soon during the Star Wars mayhem coming to my Disney parks - but I cannot ride coasters or simulators. Will I find lots to do anyway like I do at the other parks?



Glad you’re still reading too Minniedoc........

There are times we don’t concentrate on the rides but still go in the park. We love the whole atmosphere of the parks......we can wander around for hours. 

The only simulators I can’t do are Simpsons and Transformers. And I’m fine with coasters. 

Minions and Shrek have non moving seats that are ideal for those that can’t do the simulators....that might be something to consider. Jimmy Fallon although I hate the ride has a very cool entrance building to walk through.....full of nostalgia from the shows over the years......

There are shows like Horror Make Up Show.......it’s the coolest show ever! Also around the parks there are shows at set times, Blues Brothers, Beat Builders and singers around Finnegans area.......the times will be on the guide you can pick up on the way in to the parks. 

If you enjoy water rides Universal has a couple that are very good!!

Of course Harry Potter will take up a lot of time to explore.......even if you’re not the biggest Potter fan, it is an amazing experience in both parks.....so much detail and cute little stores to explore. 

There are areas you can sit and enjoy some peace and quiet in both parks and plenty of food choices....some better than others of course. 

So, yes, I think you can still enjoy the parks. There are only 2 coasters which are Hulk and RRR although Mummy is a coaster but it’s not as severe as the big two. 

Have you looked at the park maps and see everything that’s there?

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/plan-your-visit/resort-maps/index.html

This link will allow you to open up the maps of both parks and Volcano Bay and Citywalk too. 

And of course if you stay onsite, the hotels are lovely for the most part........and you can have some resort time too which is always nice. 

Pool hopping is positively encouraged between the on-site hotels and they all have some kind of entertainment.......RP has the luau and Sapphire has their Caribbean Carnival show........

At Citywalk you have a good mini golf place......two courses, one alien themed and one a haunted theme......both best done at night. And the cinema too if you enjoy a movie now and again. 

There is more, but I think you could pass your time easy...........


----------



## Minniedoc

Thank you so much for this - soumds like I would love it. Especially Potter.


----------



## schumigirl

Minniedoc said:


> Thank you so much for this - soumds like I would love it. Especially Potter.



You are so welcome......anytime


----------



## schumigirl

*So, I`m enjoying just wandering around and taking pictures here and there. *

*I even went for a seat in the shade outside Finnegans as it was getting extremely hot now.....a woman sat down beside me and started chatting about anything and everything...then she said......she was waiting for her dad which surprised me as this lady wasn't particularly young by any means, I would have guessed late 60`s...….but she said her dad was on one of the coasters...…*





​


*I thought I`d misheard...…..but no, she went on to talk about him and how he enjoyed the high life and was such a thrill seeker......she clearly wasn't by the disdain in her voice towards her father`s choice of activity......lol.....*

*I got up as she was an unusual lady who didn't seem very happy at all......I like to be surrounded by happy and positive people......folks who spout negativity and doom aren't folks I want to engage with.....so I extricated myself politely from her conversation and took some more pictures...…..*

*I liked this little façade...….it looks like a little tearoom from the turn of the last century....and when you look in the window you can see little delicacies and delights from a past time that was more formal than today....my pictures didn`t turn out very clear but you should have a peep in next time you pass...…*











*I head back to the Christmas Tree and see if I can see them heading down from RRR.....nope, no sign.....so I wander some more...…..*











*I just happen to see these lovely ladies appear in a festoon of parade......they are so impressive and I loved seeing the lady who is Marilyn Monroe.....she is very pretty and the dancers around her make a beautiful picture opportunity...….but as my guys aren't around, I give it a miss. *












*I wandered back up a little and was beginning to wonder where my guys were...….they surely couldn't still be on RRR...….but maybe they were...…..they do love this ride, even when it is rough. *












*If Ben & Jerry`s had been open I`d have laid bets they may be in there...……me, you might find me in a cocktail bar.....Tom you`d find anywhere there is sci fi stuff......but Kyle......anywhere that serves chocolate in any form is where I`d look for him.....*









*
I do like to see the trains passing between the parks...….it is only a fleeting vision you have of them, but it`s still nice to see. *











*So, after I take this picture of the HE, I glance up the street and see them both coming out of The Mummy???? *





​


*They had done The Mummy without me!!!!! *

*I had a very bemused look on my face.....and they looked confused as to why I looked bemused...….it was one of those moments of ……..."what???"*

*Turns out they thought I didn't want to ride The Mummy and had misunderstood when I said I`ll get you outside The Mummy.....they thought I meant after they had been on it...….and turns out they had been on it four times without me!!!! lol...…this was certainly going to be a day of misunderstandings...…...*

*We had a quick bathroom break and went to San Francisco area...….*

*This is so beautiful...…..we just kind of mooch around here for a while and Tom, camera now firmly ensconced back with him, snaps away and gets many pictures of the area...…...*












*We buy a couple of bottles of water to share between us and we are stood when a man calls my name...…I turn and he said his name was Matt......ColoradoCarr on here...….he said he was more of a reader, but enjoyed the trip reports..….well, that is always nice to hear...….*

*We enjoyed a very nice chat and he said he`d wondered if he would see us as he knew we were here at the same time.....of course everyone knows Tom too, so we are quite visible apparently......lol...….he had a lovely son called Makana which was Hawaiian for his dad`s name where I believe he was originally from...….but it was so lovely to chat to another Dis member and a very nice one he was too...…….*

*Kyle still gets a little bemused when a stranger comes up and chats when they recognise us from these trip reports......it doesn't phase him or anything, I think he thinks it`s quite cool somehow, but he enjoys meeting folks too. I genuinely have lost count of how many folks we have met, some briefly and some have stayed friends for years. *











*It looked relatively quiet again today, but it was Sunday so I assumed it would get busier before too long.....*




















*
We wander round to Diagon Alley and all things Potter...….but of course we stop first for our usual photo opportunities...….but, I loved seeing the garlands round the fake London façade. The whole area really does lend itself to have Christmas decorations up as the real London certainly does. *











*It was beautiful now and we were really feeling that heat build up......it was barely 11am yet, but this was gorgeous. *






































*We wanted to do the Knight Bus today, but the line for the conductor was rather long, so we thought we`d do it the next time we were in the park.....*

*Entering Diagon Alley is fabulous...….it is visually stunning and always takes us by surprise how impressed we are with it every single time...…..*

*Always something to photograph, and with the added decorations it looks ultra pretty...…..*





























*And at this point I regret not saying Pardon when Tom spoke to me this morning instead of just saying yes as I did...…..*

*This camera is fabulous..….amazing pictures, love how it works...….but......the battery isn't great......so we bought another battery after our last visit and make sure they are always charged up...….and we try and bring it with us every time...…..he looked and asked me for the spare battery...…*

*Go back 3 hours or so ago...…….*

*Tom had asked me from the other room this morning...…"Have you put the spare battery in your bag" and I hadn't really heard him and was concentrating on something else......and had just said Yes. OOPS!!! *

*So, he now informed me the battery had died and we couldn't take any more pictures...……..*

*And this was our exact words...…….*






​







​*Now, whenever we hear someone say "You can`t be serious"...…..our childish brains automatically switch to Airplane mode and do the famous don't call me Shirley either out loud or in our brain to ourselves....but we each know what the other is thinking.......….and no different today. We could still giggle even though I was mad at myself for not listening.....and Tom was annoyed he hadn't confirmed what he`d asked me...…..*

*Well, these things happen...…..*

*We head to do Gringotts and I must admit I feel a little lost not taking pictures...….well, Tom taking pictures......and after we do Gringotts which was a lot of fun and more or less a walk on with EP today.....I decide they should go do MiB and Simpsons and I`ll walk back to the hotel and get the spare battery and then meet them in Backwater Bar in IOA for lunch...……*

*So that's what we do...…..they head off for a marathon run on MiB while I walk back in this beautiful sunshine to the hotel...…..if only I`d listened...……*


*More to come...……*


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> Tom you`d find anywhere there is sci fi stuff.


I'll be with Tom!!!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I'll be with Tom!!!



Lol........I know you would!!! 

He’d have a blast.......I get so bored with Star Wars and similar.........bless him.......


----------



## micheleq

Joining in! I love all your TRs Schumigirl  Getting me excited for our April trip, it will be the first time for my parents (69 & 70 years old) and they cannot wait to experience the Wizarding World! Thanks for sharing all of your adventures, I especially enjoy all the dining (and cocktail!) reviews.


----------



## keishashadow

Ooooh, a cliffhanger! Shirley, you’ll tell us more lol

Seriously, it’s quite deflating to discover an uncharged battery when you most want it!


----------



## schumigirl

micheleq said:


> Joining in! I love all your TRs Schumigirl  Getting me excited for our April trip, it will be the first time for my parents (69 & 70 years old) and they cannot wait to experience the Wizarding World! Thanks for sharing all of your adventures, I especially enjoy all the dining (and cocktail!) reviews.



And a very warm *WELCOME *to micheleq........

Lovely to have you join us..........and thank you for the lovely compliments! 

Oh that sounds like an amazing trip for your parents.......oh wait......was it you that said you were doing a reveal on Christmas to them??? I have to go check and see........you have to let us know how that went..........I’m sure they were thrilled! 

And April is just around the corner.........oh to see all the Potter stuff for the first time........I’d love to be able to go back and experience it all again new........although it still thrills us every time we go in. 

I hope you enjoy this one and again, glad you posted......nice to see you here........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Ooooh, a cliffhanger! Shirley, you’ll tell us more lol
> 
> Seriously, it’s quite deflating to discover an uncharged battery when you most want it!



Oh Shirley not........lol.......

Yep.......I was gutted we didn’t have the spare battery........but one of these things that’s no one fault....... ok it might.......just might have been my fault......

We do love this camera, but seriously.......the battery sucks!! I think we did get a full day out of it, but my other camera, you know the one you have too.......battery lasted days at a time!!! So the rest of the trip we double checked every time we left the room we had the spare! 

Newsflash.......we didn’t forget it again


----------



## Dismamx2

Following along, really enjoying your report, thanks  We usually only go to Orlando during summer months but planning now for an October/November visit this year just doing Universal.


----------



## schumigirl

Dismamx2 said:


> Following along, really enjoying your report, thanks  We usually only go to Orlando during summer months but planning now for an October/November visit this year just doing Universal.



*WELCOME* along to Dismamx2...……

Lovely to have you join us...…..

I love October as a time to visit....although we are usually mainly September, but I`m sure you`ll love that time of year......and doing only Universal.....fabulous!!! 

Have you got all your plans in place already??? 

And thank you.....I`m so glad you are enjoying this report.....nice to have you here......


----------



## schumigirl

*I have plenty of time to take my time and walk before our arranged meeting time in the Backwater Bar behind Confisco Grill......and the walk was lovely.....Tom and Kyle have much longer legs than me, so at times they march on and forget I`n shorter.....although they are very good at accommodating my short legs...….but today I sauntered back and I meant to go in the lobby entrance but I was in a world of my own and was at the pool before I knew it. It really is a lovely walk along the pathway...…*

*Up to the room it had of course been cleaned and the aroma was beautiful.....it was exactly like the scent in the lobby....very fresh. I do love coming back into a room that`s been done and fresh towels everywhere.....we don't leave the rooms in a mess ever, we wouldn't do that......but do enjoy having housekeeping come in every day. *

*I had a freshen up and a glass of Snapple.....then remembered I was there for the spare battery.....wouldn't I have felt an idiot if I had went back without it!!! *

*More or less left straight away and walked the short walk back to IOA.....I was a little early, so wandered around the store before going to sit in the cool and shade of Backwater Bar. I sat at a table and told the guy serving I was waiting for my family but ordered a fanta meantime......I was still thirsty and realised I hadn't really drank enough water today...….something we are usually so conscious of doing. But this heat had been quite unexpected today..……*

*I sat quite happily and passed my time people watching and it was around 15 minutes later when they both appeared and were both delighted with their score on MiB…...I forget what it was......although I do like to remind Kyle of the time I beat them both....without even trying!!! Oh they were both gobsmacked that day with Kyle constantly asking how on earth I managed it, as I went round the whole ride with a bored look and as he called it, waved my gun around a little...….lol...….that still griped Kyle today...…...and of course I always smugly reminded him of it...….*





​


*Good thing Kyle is so good natured!!!!! *

*Kyle ordered a strawberry smoothy and Tom a lemonade......I got another fanta while we decided what to get to eat...…..and we got some water too. *

*It`s the same menu as Confisco Grill, it`s usually quieter though and you get the excellent chatter from the barmen they have who are usually a lot of fun...…..*












*It`s an easy choice today for food......Kyle wants the plain cheese pizza, Tom has the Croissant moon sandwich, it has turkey, bacon, lettuce and tomato which comes with a very nice potato salad, and I opt for the chicken and shrimp sandwich....I ask for a side of jalapenos......it comes with them on the sandwich which is fine...….and we are served fairly quickly with being sat in the bar. *

*We did notice the restaurant was very busy today. Some days it can be almost empty and others it`s mobbed, but we`ve never waited long for a table in here at all. 

This place is sometimes passed by as folks head to Mythos for food. We much prefer CG for food and service.....and it is pretty inside. *






























*I think this is the hottest food we have ever eaten in here......it must have come straight from the grill and on to our table...….and it was lovely...…*

*I did taste a piece of Tom`s potato salad and it was lovely...….it was all nice......Kyle`s pizza looks a little dry, but he really enjoyed it. And my sandwich was beautiful.....nice and spicy with the extra jalapenos. *

*Usually I`d have a cocktail, or their sangria which is actually very nice for what it is......but today I just felt a little headachy......so decided to leave the alcohol alone for now...…*

*We paid the check and headed out to do The Hulk although I was giving it a pass today......with a slight headache the last thing you want to do is go on a rollercoaster!! So I "wandered" a little more and took some pictures...……*

*It is so lovely down by the lagoon.....and usually so peaceful. *











*I often wish they would utilise the lagoon area in some way. They don't have the room for amphicars or anything like that, but I can see some kind of little boat activity here......but, I guess it`s not really big enough to do that with. *





















*I walk back up and notice how quiet it is around this area. I saw a lot of folks just head out, but even so it`s normally buzzing with people here...….I do love the lulls you get when crowds dissipate. And it is blazing hot now. *











*
I see, and hear my guys on Hulk...….Tom is so funny when he goes around a coaster....he enjoys it with every fibre of his being......Kyle loves it too, but he is more of a sedate fan!! *

*I do love Dr Doom and fully intend to go on that today...….*












*They are still on Hulk when I go around and see all the superheroes getting ready to leave. We don't really stop and look for photo opportunities anymore....I think we have them all....but if we see one and the timing is right we`ll of course get our pictures taken...….but we don't mind if we miss them. *

*And looks like I missed them all today...…..but seeing them all on the vehicles is quite cool......we usually miss this altogether with our timings in the morning and are far too early, but they are a cool bunch of guys!!! *






















*Especially Spider-Man.......the first year we went to IOA in 2007, I was too chicken to go on Dr Doom......so I stood at the bottom but nearer the store entrance and planned to wave up to them.....as I waved I felt a hand on my shoulder and a voice say...."they`ll see you now".....I turned and there was Spider-Man stood right beside me, and he waved up too...….Kyle was beside himself shouting to Tom mum was standing with Spider-Man...….so it worked, they did see me...….I was thrilled to be so close to him.....lol.....I`ve never forgotten that moment......Kyle was so excited when he came off the ride to tell me they had seen him with me...…of course the following year I went on every ride and regretted being a chicken that year!!! *​
*I waited a few more minutes and they appeared off of Hulk and we went to ride Dr Doom...…*




















​







*This really is the shortest thrill ride ever. No doubt about that. But......it`s fun......especially when the guy who is setting you off gives you the fake countdown...….we squeal with laughter all the way up and back down...then up a little again.....I do wish this was a longer ride and it shot you up more often...…but, it`s quite a slow loading ride now the safety harness has changed....not only do they lave to check you in as they always did, but they need to come and unlock the harness too....which gives me a little moment of worry at times.....but I always put that to the back of my mind....*

*So much fun!!!! We only do this twice today as I do feel not that great for some reason....although I believe I hadn't drank enough water over the course of the day the way I usually do, and it was now 87F...….we hadn't expected that heat at all. Although it was very welcome and we always enjoy the heat...…...*












*I thought about going back home right about now and letting them carry on without me......my headache was getting a little worse and the heat was baking now...….but, I decided to go buy some Tylenol and water then sat in the cool for a little while and then decided to do Spider-Man...…..I was so glad I did...…..*

*The regular line was 50 minutes, so as always we went in the EP line which was indeed a walk on......there was no one in front of us and no one behind us...…..*

*Then we turned a corner.…..and saw this guy just hanging around...….*











*He was brilliant!!!!! *

*Very chatty and encouraged us to take lots of pictures, I think we got around 10....more or less the same though...….how his thighs stood up to sitting like that for ages amazed me!!!! We must have stood for almost 5 minutes chatting as no one else passed...….and he was so funny...…*

*I had heard of him stood in the regular line at times, but never had we seen him in the EP line.....and it made our day......he is so cool!!! I was indeed glad I hadn't gone home. *

*But, the ride that I usually find so smooth and seamless, today it bit back. I think the head was already upset, but I should have just stayed off of the rides altogether......my head was now banging. But I was so glad I had seen Spider-Man.*

*I told them to carry on round and I`d walk back to the hotel. I could see Tom was worried I`d be alright (of course I would be) but he is a worrier......I assured them I`d prefer if they carried on as they wanted to do more rides, and I`d go back to the room and sleep for a while. *

*So, that`s exactly what I did. I walked slowly and took my time to get back.....*

*I Walked back and lay on the bed for over an hour and a half till they came back and woke me up. I had really needed the sleep as when I woke up I  felt fine.....and even better they had enjoyed an afternoon of Kong which was a walk on for EP, and three times on FJ which again was a walk on with EP. They had fun. *

*Next up is showers, Club Lounge, Red Lobster and Aventura...….

*


----------



## I-4Bound

I'm glad the nap helped! It's always bad when you feel sick on vacation like that. We had a similar encounter with Spider-Man when my children were smaller. We were walking around the store outside the ride, and suddenly, he appeared and started talking to my kids. They loved it!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> I'm glad the nap helped! It's always bad when you feel sick on vacation like that. We had a similar encounter with Spider-Man when my children were smaller. We were walking around the store outside the ride, and suddenly, he appeared and started talking to my kids. They loved it!



Oh I`ll bet your kids loved that!!! That must have been fabulous......He really does seem to the most accessible of super heroes.....lol...….and so much fun.....even Kyle was delighted to see him there....

Yes, tanks, the nap was just what I needed. I think we underestimate how tired we get from the flight day out....and then it hits. But, I was fine later......and even managed a cocktail  That`s when Tom knows I`m fine......when I happily indulge in them!!!!


----------



## Dismamx2

schumigirl said:


> *WELCOME* along to Dismamx2...……
> 
> Lovely to have you join us...…..
> 
> I love October as a time to visit....although we are usually mainly September, but I`m sure you`ll love that time of year......and doing only Universal.....fabulous!!!
> 
> Have you got all your plans in place already???
> 
> And thank you.....I`m so glad you are enjoying this report.....nice to have you here......



Haven't even booked flights yet  We usually do about 3 week during summer in the US but this year eldest DD 19 is going to work in summer camp in the US on a J1 visa so we have only planned a couple of small European breaks while she is away but really miss not having a US trip in the planning. Just figuring out some dates for October mid-term that will work for eldest in Uni and youngest in school. We will probably only manage about 10 days so decided on only doing Universal, DD's are really excited about HHN.

We're thinking about trying out the new Universal hotel/resort Surfside Inn & Suites. We've stayed at RPR 3 times and Cabana Bay, we love RPR and would go back in a heartbeat but for 10 nts the price is crazy and hopefully we should be okay without EP if we are doing 3-4 days in each park.

Looking forward to reading about the rest of your trip, sorry to hear that you all weren't well coming home


----------



## schumigirl

Dismamx2 said:


> Haven't even booked flights yet  We usually do about 3 week during summer in the US but this year eldest DD 19 is going to work in summer camp in the US on a J1 visa so we have only planned a couple of small European breaks while she is away but really miss not having a US trip in the planning. Just figuring out some dates for October mid-term that will work for eldest in Uni and youngest in school. We will probably only manage about 10 days so decided on only doing Universal, DD's are really excited about HHN.
> 
> We're thinking about trying out the new Universal hotel/resort Surfside Inn & Suites. We've stayed at RPR 3 times and Cabana Bay, we love RPR and would go back in a heartbeat but for 10 nts the price is crazy and hopefully we should be okay without EP if we are doing 3-4 days in each park.
> 
> Looking forward to reading about the rest of your trip, sorry to hear that you all weren't well coming home



Are you from the U.K. then?? 

Uni and school dates can be a nightmare to work around........but you’ll get sorted.......how lovely for your eldest daughter to have such a wonderful experience in the States.....

HHN is so much fun!! You’ll have a blast.......is this your first time at HHN?? 

We love it and wouldn’t miss it.......we arrive earlier in September this year and we’re delighted to find HHN is starting earlier than usual, we’re happy we’ll still see opening night.......

Surfside Inn looks as if it’s going to be lovely.......yes, you should be fine staying there......


----------



## micheleq

schumigirl said:


> And a very warm *WELCOME *to micheleq........
> 
> Lovely to have you join us..........and thank you for the lovely compliments!
> 
> Oh that sounds like an amazing trip for your parents.......oh wait......was it you that said you were doing a reveal on Christmas to them??? I have to go check and see........you have to let us know how that went..........I’m sure they were thrilled!
> 
> And April is just around the corner.........oh to see all the Potter stuff for the first time........I’d love to be able to go back and experience it all again new........although it still thrills us every time we go in.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this one and again, glad you posted......nice to see you here........



Yes! We did a cute reveal on Christmas Day. We live in Michigan and my family is in Connecticut, so we FaceTimed while she opened her gift which was an ornament shaped like a ticket on the Hogwarts Express. She was thrilled to the point of tears! My girls are excited to have a fun trip like this with their grandparents


----------



## Dismamx2

schumigirl said:


> Are you from the U.K. then??
> 
> Uni and school dates can be a nightmare to work around........but you’ll get sorted.......how lovely for your eldest daughter to have such a wonderful experience in the States.....
> 
> HHN is so much fun!! You’ll have a blast.......is this your first time at HHN??
> 
> We love it and wouldn’t miss it.......we arrive earlier in September this year and we’re delighted to find HHN is starting earlier than usual, we’re happy we’ll still see opening night.......
> 
> Surfside Inn looks as if it’s going to be lovely.......yes, you should be fine staying there......



We're from Ireland! Yeah, first time at HHN, I'm unsure if I will go myself or just leave DD's to it, I'm a bit of a wimp ha ha!


----------



## Tink2Day

Ugh headaches are the WORST.  Happy the nap helped.
Looking across the water and seeing the castle, just wish they could have worked in a water ride similar to the scene where the kids see the castle for the first time, coming across the water at night.  I've often wished that was one of the ways to the castle.


----------



## lebeau

Spidey was already topping my must-do list for characters this year, but you have raised the urgency on that.  Must meet Spider-Man!!

Cap's my favorite which is why I haven't been in a big hurry to meet with ol' Wedbhead.  But this will be the trip in which that box is checked.


----------



## schumigirl

micheleq said:


> Yes! We did a cute reveal on Christmas Day. We live in Michigan and my family is in Connecticut, so we FaceTimed while she opened her gift which was an ornament shaped like a ticket on the Hogwarts Express. She was thrilled to the point of tears! My girls are excited to have a fun trip like this with their grandparents



Oh how lovely!! That is so sweet.......and what a lovely reveal.....I’ll bet they were thrilled. 

And April is just around the corner......it’ll be here before you know it......look forward to hearing about how it went when you get back.......


----------



## schumigirl

Dismamx2 said:


> We're from Ireland! Yeah, first time at HHN, I'm unsure if I will go myself or just leave DD's to it, I'm a bit of a wimp ha ha!



Oh you have to go to HHN!!! It is so much fun.....we’ve been going since 2007, most folks on here have been going longer.......

The whole event is massive and the scare actors and houses are to a phenomenal standard. It would be a shame if you were there and missed it!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> Ugh headaches are the WORST.  Happy the nap helped.
> Looking across the water and seeing the castle, just wish they could have worked in a water ride similar to the scene where the kids see the castle for the first time, coming across the water at night.  I've often wished that was one of the ways to the castle.



Yes, I’m a wimp with headaches too....and thanks.....yep, the nap certainly helped.

That scene you’re talking about is one of my favourite scenes from the Philosophers Stone....actually probably from all the movies........it is so beautiful as you see the castle as the boats approach. That would be fabulous.......I never thought about doing something like that with the water.........


----------



## schumigirl

lebeau said:


> Spidey was already topping my must-do list for characters this year, but you have raised the urgency on that.  Must meet Spider-Man!!
> 
> Cap's my favorite which is why I haven't been in a big hurry to meet with ol' Wedbhead.  But this will be the trip in which that box is checked.



Lol.......Capt America is certainly cool........but there’s something about Spider-Man.........have to say I’m not a big fan of those kinds of movies, but as a character he is amazing!! 

Any interaction we’ve had and others too over the years have always been fabulous.........you’ll enjoy meeting him I’m sure.......


----------



## lebeau

schumigirl said:


> Lol.......Capt America is certainly cool........but there’s something about Spider-Man.........have to say I’m not a big fan of those kinds of movies, but as a character he is amazing!!
> 
> Any interaction we’ve had and others too over the years have always been fabulous.........you’ll enjoy meeting him I’m sure.......



I'm a pop culture nerd and superheroes are a big thing for me.  I grew up on the Superfriends, so the DC characters were always my favorites.  I didn't get into Marvel until much, much later.  I like my superheroes extra heroic which is why Cap was always my favorite Marvel character.  He's the most like Superman in temperament.  You could put Captain America in a DC comic and he'd fit right in.  But they'd kick Iron Man out of the Justice League in a second.

Spider-Man was probably my first Marvel character.  He used to appear in a 70's kids show called The Electric Company (starring a young Morgan Freeman as the Easy Reader).  






And we watched reruns of the 60's cartoon with the catchy theme song and terrible animation.  Then he had a short-lived 70's TV show.  But I didn't love Spider-Man the way I did the Superfriends.  His TV appearances didn't do him justice, I think.

There are two things people seem to respond to with Spider-Man.  First, he's funny.  People love funny.  Probably more importantly, he's an Everyman.  I love Superman and Cap, but you can't really relate to them.  They are ideals.  They can inspire you.  But we're rarely going to live up to them.  Spidey, on the other hand, he's got problems like we do.  He's almost always in over his head.

I have argued before that Batman is the most versatile character in all of fiction.  You can put Batman in any genre and it will work.  I have seen Batman in space, Batman in the Old West, Batman as a vampire, Batman fighting dinosaurs... it all works.  Spider-Man isn't quite as flexible, but I think he's the most versatile Marvel character out there.  He holds up well in a lot of different settings.


----------



## disneyAndi14

How cool to see Spider-Man in the line, fun picture! Glad the guys had fun “pressing on” without you, lol!

I’m glad you enjoyed the leisurely strolls and picture taking before the headache got worse!


----------



## schumigirl

lebeau said:


> I'm a pop culture nerd and superheroes are a big thing for me.  I grew up on the Superfriends, so the DC characters were always my favorites.  I didn't get into Marvel until much, much later.  I like my superheroes extra heroic which is why Cap was always my favorite Marvel character.  He's the most like Superman in temperament.  You could put Captain America in a DC comic and he'd fit right in.  But they'd kick Iron Man out of the Justice League in a second.
> 
> Spider-Man was probably my first Marvel character.  He used to appear in a 70's kids show called The Electric Company (starring a young Morgan Freeman as the Easy Reader).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we watched reruns of the 60's cartoon with the catchy theme song and terrible animation.  Then he had a short-lived 70's TV show.  But I didn't love Spider-Man the way I did the Superfriends.  His TV appearances didn't do him justice, I think.
> 
> There are two things people seem to respond to with Spider-Man.  First, he's funny.  People love funny.  Probably more importantly, he's an Everyman.  I love Superman and Cap, but you can't really relate to them.  They are ideals.  They can inspire you.  But we're rarely going to live up to them.  Spidey, on the other hand, he's got problems like we do.  He's almost always in over his head.
> 
> I have argued before that Batman is the most versatile character in all of fiction.  You can put Batman in any genre and it will work.  I have seen Batman in space, Batman in the Old West, Batman as a vampire, Batman fighting dinosaurs... it all works.  Spider-Man isn't quite as flexible, but I think he's the most versatile Marvel character out there.  He holds up well in a lot of different settings.



Wow......you really are a big superhero fan!!! Love it........

Yes, Spider-Man feels more accessible and a “warm” superhero......and yes he has the humour........although the characters in the park particularly Dr Doom and Capt America both have a wicked sense of humour when you meet them........

I know what you mean......now I want to go back and meet them all again.......lol.......

Batman I only ever watched as a kid......the Adam West tv show. Tom likes the movies that followed, but maybe I’m too much of a girl but they just never appealed to me........

And so funny.......I do like Iron-Man......but.......being honest that might be more the fact I love Robert Downey Junior.......

I love your enthusiasm though for the characters.........


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> How cool to see Spider-Man in the line, fun picture! Glad the guys had fun “pressing on” without you, lol!
> 
> I’m glad you enjoyed the leisurely strolls and picture taking before the headache got worse!



Lol......I’m a trooper Caroline.........well, I’ve been called worse!!! 

Yes, we loved seeing Spider-Man in the line......one of those surprising but fantastic meets.......he really is so cool.....

Oh I would have been gutted if they hadn’t gone on without me, I wanted Kyle especially to get in as many rides as he could........I knew I just needed some cool and a nap.......works wonders........


----------



## schumigirl

*So, once my guys were back I slowly came to life as they regaled me with tales of their short time on their own......but they had some fun which I was happy about......they had felt it incredibly warm too so hadn't stayed too long in the park.....just enough to do the rides enough to feel as if the afternoon hadn't been wasted. Really we had planned to stay in the parks till around 5ish tonight...….but of course.....these things happen. They were both glad I was feeling much better after a snooze. *

*We all hit the showers, me first as usual......and they watched some tv show where folks send in pictures of them being hurt while taking part in stupid activities of some kind...….I get bored of these after one or two, but they can watch ot for ages and laugh like drains at every one......I wonder how many would win a Darwin award with some of their antics.…...but they`re happy to pass the time watching it...…..I checked my emails and saw I had one from our friend so I replied and also replied to another from someone in the UK...….*

*Once ready we go up to the Club Lounge for an hour or so and we aren't long in when our friend appears to say a big hello......he had been on some time off for vacation when we arrived so this was the first we had seen him this trip......always a delight and a joy!!! And of course it had been a while since Kyle had seen him too so that was nice. We could have chatted for ages, and of course we would see him at some point over our trip......we always do and love to see and chat to him. But, he heads off after a while and we have a glass of wine.....well, I do as Tom is driving tonight...….it seems to be his turn again.....oops...…*

*Now he knows I`m feeling fine as I have a cocktail in mind for tonight...….*






​


*We sit in the lounge for quite a time and chat to everyone including the lovely manager Kayla who we could chat to all night too...….she`s funny and very clever and does a fabulous job of looking after guests and staff alike.....she`s perfect for the place...….*

*Kyle proclaims he`s hungry around 6.30ish so we say our goodnights and we head downstairs to drop off the ipads in the room before we go out......we run into the turndown service people as she is putting in fresh towels as we had used the fresh ones earlier......love this service, she asks if we need any extra waters and we thank her and do take a couple.....although we can get water from the Club Lounge, these little bottles are ideal just for a quick gulp…….we thank her and set off downstairs. *

*The car is parked near the top of the lot, so only takes us a few minutes to get to it and then we are heading down I Drive all the way down to the convention centre……..we pass the new Starflyer and it is flying high and fast......I`m so glad Kyle decided it wasn't for him either. *

*We had done the Eye three times now, so it wasn't a priority either this visit.....maybe one day we`ll go back on it if we`re in the area and want to pass some time...….*

*The Red Lobster we like is right down by the Convention centre…...and it is very quiet tonight. Usually it`s very busy, and it`s around 7.30 now, so you`d think it was prime time for dinner...….I always worry if a place starts getting less busy than usual....sometimes it means the place has started to go downhill, but certainly doesn't seem to be the case here......guess it was just a quiet night. *

*We get seated quite near the door and we glance around and there`s more people in than we thought.....and quite a few at the bar. Tom and I think we may sit at the bar one night it`s just the two of us sometime.....we always enjoy eating at bars as opposed to tables...….you usually get some good banter with bar staff that way...…*

*But tonight it`s a table...….*

*We get the menu`s and our waiter is someone we have seen before but never looked after us....he was very nice and liked to chat which we like too...….he checked we had been before and when I asked for my cocktail he guessed we had been before......lol...….*

*Kyle ordered a strawberry smoothy, Tom a plain old lemonade which he was starting to really enjoy.....in the UK our lemonade is like sprite.....it`s white and fizzy. Very few places sell the still stuff. So, it was nice for a change...…..I ordered a..….don't laugh......Alotta Colada...…..*

*Now, when I hear that name I always think of the Austin Powers character...….can`t find a gif that`s suitable for posting......lol......but first name Alotta certainly puts that name in my head!!!! 

It`s a lovely drink though....it`s served in an extra large glass which includes frozen piña colada served with a Captain Morgan Original Spiced Rum on the side.....although I`m not keen on spiced rum, it goes well...….*

*We also get served the famous and totally delicious cheddar bay biscuits...…..we try not to eat too many of course while we peruse the plentiful menu...….and even Kyle loves these too...…..they really are gorgeous. *











*My drink arrives last...….but boy is it worth waiting for...…….it is huge and gets a few admiring glances from the lady at the table behind us......unfortunately we hear the guy say to his wife, you`ll get a beer and like it......oh dear!!!! *











*I do add the spiced rum to the almost full glass and mix it through.....but you can`t really notice it as the coconut taste is prevalent in this drink.....but as one of my friends always says of cocktails with rum...…*





​


*She loves Capt Morgans Spiced...….and she also loves Capt Jack too...…..so just for her...…….*





​


*Tom and Kyle were happy with their choices with Kyle having demolished his first drink and ordered another as he brought mine...…..I love to see him enjoying his drinks.....non alcoholic they may be. *

*We get our salads.....this is Tom`s with the ranch dressing.....I always get honey mustard with mine.....neither of us really touched ours tonight.....we were just ready for the seafood...….*











*
I didn't see the glare on Kyle`s glasses when I took this picture...…..but I`m not the photographer of the two of us...…...lol...….*











*Kyle wasn't having seafood.....he loves the maple chicken they do there...….it has a maple cherry glaze which he really enjoys.....and he doesn't like anything cherry flavoured usually...….but this is lovely...…*












*Tom goes for the 1lb of snow crab...….it`s not a huge portion and he usually gets an extra lb served up, but decides for tonight this`ll be enough...…and I go for the Yucatan grilled tilapia and jumbo shrimp served with chili-lime butter with pineapple and jalapenos......usually with rice but I ask for it with just fries....not too fond of rice...….*





















*I sometimes say folks laugh at us for going to Red Lobster...….*






https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...-XfAhXjThUIHZ48BmcQMwgoKAAwAA&iact=mrc&uact=8​


*The food was delicious.......really lovely and very well cooked......my fish was tender and fleshy and very mild in taste which went well with the shrimp and the spice from the jalapeno and pineapple.....Tom`s snow crab was beautiful......he did share some but I only took a little bit as there isn't much really.....and Kyle demolished his!!! Even the broccoli which he loves...….*

*We sat a little while just chatting.....but Kyle knew he wanted the chocolate dessert they have there....it`s called a chocolate wave and although it`s not huge....it`s very filling and rich too. I usually ate the ice cream but tonight we decided to share the New York cheesecake with blueberry compote......*






















*Kyle savoured his as always and declared it lovely. Tom and I thought the cheesecake was just alright.....not the best dessert we ever ate, but nice enough. And just enough as our meals were fairly filling.*

*We paid the check and headed out to the car, it was such a beautiful night I think it was 78F which was about perfect.....*

*One place Kyle hadn't seen yet was Aventura rooftop bar. Although he wouldn't be staying in the hotel, we knew he`d love the view from the top......so that was our plan now. *

*Back home, we parked the car and walked over to Sapphire Falls and then the short walk over to Aventura. *

*I`m not keen on this hotel, although I prefer it to Cabana Bay looks wise...….but it feels very sterile in the lobby......but tonight the additions of Christmas trees made it slightly more appealing...*




















*We had a wander around the food area just to let him see what was on offer.....I could tell he wasn't overly impressed either......although the pizza`s did catch his eye!!!! Boy loves his pizza`s...…*

*He wasn't impressed and then we went straight for the elevator up to the roof......he did like the technology and so far that was the only thing he liked...…..*

*But, the view is amazing. *

*You can see over to Disney and see their fireworks go off if you`re there at the right time and they are of course beautiful...…..you can see Epcot and during the day you can make out Space Mountain and see the Contemporary quite clear. *

*It may not be the clearest of pictures taken through the glass of course, but you get the idea of the type of view you can see from here...…Sapphire especially looks beautiful at night. *











*This is a vast expanse of nothing really...…..it looks bare and I know they can have events and such up there, but on nights like this it just looks stark. *





























*We don't feel like a drink up here tonight, and it can get very breezy.....but we just don't get the nice warm welcome feeling here that we get elsewhere...….drinks aren't the most tempting to be honest. But, for the view, it is worth a visit. *






































*I don't think we spent more than twenty minutes up there tonight. There`s no spark at all......when you walk into StrongWater you get a warm feeling, and it is very welcoming.....same with Jake`s....always a nice welcome...….*

*So this isn't somewhere we`d choose to spend an evening in. *

*Kyle announced he had seen it......we could go then......lol...….he did love the views but that was it....he could see what we were talking about now. *

*So, we headed back out and walked again through Sapphire chatting all the way and back home. None of us felt like another drink tonight.....I think we were a little tired to be honest. *

*Straight up to our room, we got Kyle`s bed from the door and he set it up....we put his pillows in the closet during the day so we really did get the benefit of the King Suite during the day.....we did watch some tv and chatted some more......eventually we took the hint that Kyle was ready for bed and we went through to our room and got ready for bed...……*

*I left the drapes open tonight, or planned to.....Tom said he couldn't sleep with the light shining in......ok.....so, I closed them although did leave them open just a smidge...…..not that Tom would have noticed as he was asleep before I could get back into bed...…...*

*Tomorrow was another park day...……..*


----------



## J'aime Paris

I bet Tom and Kyle were watching Ridiculousness!
I must admit to watching it a bit....sometimes it's plain stupid, but sometimes I find it hilarious


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I bet Tom and Kyle were watching Ridiculousness!
> I must admit to watching it a bit....sometimes it's plain stupid, but sometimes I find it hilarious



Oh I have no idea, but the gales of laughter went on for a while.....and they can`t remember what it was called......full of folks hurting themselves while doing all sorts of antics!! 

I know what you mean......I think you have to be in the mood to watch those things...…..I can watch it for 5 minutes and find it really funny.....and then get bored with folks stupidity...…..


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> I sometimes say folks laugh at us for going to Red Lobster


well, we love Red Lobster too.  We just love food...period lol.  We like to go to all sorts of fancy shmancey places, as well as those hole in the wall - dive - hole in the wall places that will end up serving you a mind blowing meal.  We don't discriminate about our choice of restaurants


----------



## jacksdadcan

Those views from Aventura..


----------



## keishashadow

The food at that red lobster location looked amazing.  Will have to try that location, the one nearest DTD area is dreadful, maingate not much better.  It’s hit or miss back home too for some reason.

Now that I’ve seen your pictures, stellar view aside, don’t feel so bad about neglecting to amble over to Adventura in either Oct or Dec.  For some reason it seems so far flung to me. .  I’m sure it has it’s fan base.  Nice they are increasing the number of ‘onsite’ resorts to offer something to everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> well, we love Red Lobster too.  We just love food...period lol.  We like to go to all sorts of fancy shmancey places, as well as those hole in the wall - dive - hole in the wall places that will end up serving you a mind blowing meal.  We don't discriminate about our choice of restaurants



Yay!! Another Red Lobster fan.........

We’re exactly the same as you......we love all sorts of places......exactly like you described.......long as the food is good I don’t  mind if it’s $4 or $400 for a meal........variety is the slice of life!!! And yes, big food fans here too......and one of the reasons we’ll never be skinny!! Well, even slim.......lol.........

Glad you’re still reading along........


----------



## schumigirl

jacksdadcan said:


> Those views from Aventura..



Lol.......thank you!!! I’ll tell Tom........it wasn’t great having to take through the glass.......but they’re alright....


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> The food at that red lobster location looked amazing.  Will have to try that location, the one nearest DTD area is dreadful, maingate not much better.  It’s hit or miss back home too for some reason.
> 
> Now that I’ve seen your pictures, stellar view aside, don’t feel so bad about neglecting to amble over to Adventura in either Oct or Dec.  For some reason it seems so far flung to me. .  I’m sure it has it’s fan base.  Nice they are increasing the number of ‘onsite’ resorts to offer something to everyone.




It really is good down at that one Janet......we will always bypass the one opposite the Four Points hotel, adjacent to where the new Universal hotels are going to be.......it used to be good around 5 or 6 years ago, but dropped dramatically, it used to be mobbed........I wonder if they’ll give it a kick up the jacksy since the area is being developed somewhat......

Yes, the views are the best thing about Aventura. We did try the food in September upstairs and downstairs in the main lobby......didn’t thrill us at all. The shrimp upstairs in Bar 17 was lovely, but waiting almost an hour wasn’t so good........I am tempted to try up there again, but when there are so many other options like StrongWater......they’re hard to pass by. But Aventura feels like a hospital lobby area and Kyle likened it to an Apple store.....lol.......cold and generic. 

But, yes, it has a nice price point for folks. I’m sure it’ll have its fans.......it just isn’t for us.


----------



## schumigirl

​*MONDAY DECEMBER 3RD*


*So, we all enjoyed another night of undisturbed sleep. We of course, never hear a thing from the corridors, but Kyle being in the sitting area I did worry he`d hear lots of traffic. We don't usually stay so close to the elevators, but he was never disturbed the whole time during our stay...….I was glad about that as Id have felt guilty if he had been constantly disturbed. I was pleasantly surprised how well he slept on the rollaway.....and size wise it is a good size for an adult, so for a child it would be prefect. *

*We didn't hang around this morning as we wanted to enjoy the parks as much as we could this morning. Kyle wanted to do Sal`s at PBH for lunch......he wanted to visit all 5 hotels this trip minus Cabana Bay of course as he dislikes it as much as we do, so one of his favourite places to eat is Sal`s as he loves the pizza there....so, we have a bit of a plan for today. *

*But, breakfast first......once we were showered we headed up to the lounge and it was fairly busy this morning. There was one big family who were all there together and who strangely were always dressed in Mickey Mouse gear......spoke about Disney and spent a lot of time in Disney.....I think they stayed only 5 days, but we did see them in the park at one point. Not quite sure why they stayed at RP as they seemed to find a lot of fault with it from hearing their sometimes loud conversations. So, I said good morning to one of the ladies and she said hmmm and walked on...….lol......rudeness always surprises me but rarely bothers me if someone is rude......I usually dismiss it fairly quickly......but at times wonder the reason why. *

*We chat as always to the lovely staff but this morning we eat quickly and head down to get our sunscreen on and then wander down to the boat dock. We meet our housekeeper as we exit the room, nice timing as she`s just coming to clean our room. *

*We step outside and the lovely heat meets us again......I was so glad we were going to experience mostly warm weather this trip....it had been lovely so far, but we had seen there may be some much cooler weather heading our way on Wednesday. So, we wanted to make the most of it while we can. *

*The boat dock is busy, really busy but the boat appears and we do manage to get on it despite thinking we may just walk if we didn't get on this one. It really doesn't take long to walk to the parks from RP....both of them......IOA is around 6-7 minutes and a few moments longer to Studios. It makes me wonder when folks say its a long walk to the parks from RP.....it really isn't. But, the boat is a nice little option usually when it`s too hot when we come out of the Studios on a really hot day!!! And the boats take more people than they look like they`ll hold...…*

*It`s always lovely to hear the enthusiasm of folks heading to the parks some days.....especially when you hear they`re first timers......I can imagine the excitement they`ll feel when they see the parks for the first time and especially in the Potter areas as that's what you hear folks talk about the most. Although I do hear a woman correct what seems to be a new family to the parks......I believe the family thought The Castle was in Studios......so the other woman told them which theme was in which park. I think they didn't have a map yet, but again I wondered how much research they done on the internet first...….but at least they knew about the EP perk with staying at one of the hotels that offer it. So many don't know. *

*We have no issues going in the parks today with Tom`s AP and we go straight forward and as usual head for Minions...…..but I look over and see there`s no one waiting for Shrek. It had been a while since Kyle had done this as we missed it last December so I knew he wanted to do it. And it is open, but usually there`s a long line....so I suggest we do that first. They`re happy to do that first. We walk in to the pre show and there`s around 5 other people there.....the show has already started but we know it off by heart so we didn't miss anything really. But, we had never seen it so empty!!! *

*The TM closed the door after we went in......so there were eight of us altogether. *

*When the doors to the auditorium opened we all merged in......all eight of us...…..and the TM informed us we could sit anywhere and didn't need to go all the way along to the end as we usually do...….*












*Although the TM member did mention in his speech no photography as Tom took his snaps...…..that was Tom being told.....lol.....we are generally rule followers so he didn't take any more and sat down. But, very odd seeing it so empty for a change. *

*It was fun...….although in the bits where the chairs all move, because there was no one around us we really felt them move!!!! With no weight to settle them a bit, it was a bumpy ride.....but fun. The screen does need updating though, but we did enjoy it. *

*We went back out to the sunshine and it was bright...…….and it did look a lovely day....we so enjoyed this....warm, sunny and the whole day ahead of us. *











*
It did look deserted when you looked up side streets......of course the TF wasn't out yet, I think he appeared after 10am, so it was too early for him yet and Shrek hadn't appeared yet either. That is a fabulous meet and greet.....Shrek and Donkey are so funny together. Well worth a little wait in a line to see them. *











*
We came out and went over to Minions......this was the shortest regular line we had seen so far since the ride opened......it was 25 minutes. As always we walked straight on with EP.....didn't even stop in line at all as they were letting the EP folks on as we joined the line......there were around 10 people in front of us and all delighted to have no wait at all. *











*
This is a fun ride...I say it often, I wouldn't stand any length of time for it but with EP it will always be worth the wait......it is cute and still funny after all this time...…*











*
I love the gift shop after this ride.....it is full of adorable Minion items and they are all so tempting.....but I`m good today and don't purchase anything. Which isn't easy...…*

*Next up is RRR...…..we head up and stow our things in a locker which takes seconds...….and head through the metal detector......and yep, for the first time this trip we have someone trying to argue that he shouldn't have to put his phone or wallet in the locker......yes, because you`re so special. He is very politely told to put stuff in locker or he won`t be riding. I never actually saw him ride, but wasn't looking for him after we passed him still arguing so not sure if he decided against it or not...….I feel for the TM some times.*

*The EP line is empty......more or less and I can`t remember what the regular line was but it wasn't huge.....so we get on the front two rows again and Tom has no one beside him on this ride......I can hear him over the dulcet tones of Gloria Gaynor soothing my surprising nerves on this one...…..I never get nervous riding this anymore, only the first few times.....but today it hit me...….it was fine of course but I gripped on a lot more.....*

*But so much fun!!!! This ride is up there as one of the coolest rides.....although it doesn't go upside down, the first hill lift is quite thrilling and the drop although steep, is very smooth...….*

*Once is enough for me. I know my limits...…..but they go back on again and I manage to catch them as they went up on their second ride after I got off...…...I can always see their hands flailing around...….and I`m pleased to see again they have the front row......it really is the best row to have on that ride. Although it is a little disconcerting not to have another seat in front of you...in my mind that may save your life if you could, by some miracle cling on in the worst case scenario...…..but this row.....you`re on your own....and definitely adds to the thrill of the ride. *


































​

*
I can fully see and understand why the first climb puts people off.....it is quite awe inspiring.....especially if you`re a bit of a ride chicken anyway. It did take me a while to go on it the first year it opened, I stood for ages...and I mean ages just watching as my two guys went on repeatedly and loving every single time they went round. Every so often they stopped by to ask if I was ready to go on yet...eventually though, I did and after a terrifyingly scream filled first ride......I was straight back on.....loved it.....even the climb which is one of the best parts. *

*I did give myself a good pat on the back for finally doing it...…..for me it was quite an achievement as when I first saw the artist impression sketches for it.....I said no way was I ever going on that!!!! *






​


*
They finally came off and we wandered around the park.....slowly and enjoying every second. *

*We gave Jimmy Fallon a pass again....we did ask Kyle if he wanted to go on it, as we would have if he did, but he just laughed and said no thanks...….Mummy for him!!!! It really is an odd ride.....but I do believe part of it is we don't like Jimmy Fallon himself. But the ride isn't in any way exciting or inspiring to us at all. Although the panda is funny...….*








​
*
We did enjoy some of the park before the ride....again the central area was pretty today and empty so we could wander around it a little...….*








​
*
We do love a good tree picture and this one was so lovely...….and huge...…so, it was fair to say we took a lot of them...….*



































​
*
We did notice there were a lot more photographers around the parks this last year or so...more than we ever saw before.....and with this Christmas trip I think they added to their numbers. We don't use the photographers around the parks, maybe on ones like minions when we want a picture with the characters but we tend to take our own pictures. But friends who do take advantage of the photo pass option have said it has improved a lot this last year or so. *








​
*And we did see they had fenced a little bit off to the public here this morning.....I guessed that was for Marilyn and her backing group...…*

























​

*
We went on The Mummy.…..again, a one and done for me today...……so I came out and grabbed the camera and stuff out of the weirdly empty locker area......this was a weird sight as usually it`s brimming full......even the TM commented it had been quiet......the park was quiet so far today. *


















​*Now, I saw the reason for the sectioned off area beside the tree...….it was Marilyn and Co......they do look lovely in the shimmery white outfits.*

*I also see three stilt walkers outside the Mummy......I`ve never seen three.....usually two, but surprisingly none of them were the slightly older guy who we have seen for so many years in the park......we had our picture with him every year since 2007. Maybe he was on a day off......I guess the poor guy was entitled to that...….but he is the coolest out of all them I think...….and again, strangely when I look back the pictures he hasn't changed a bit!!! *









​*
Again, as I wait for them, I have a wander around one of my favourite areas......it`s too early for the Blues Brothers but if you`re around the area try and see them if you haven't already done so.....it`s a fun little show and the lady who sings with them is fabulous too.....she has an amazing voice...….*

*I see a couple bang on the window of the pretzel place in the picture below......the young girl tells them she`s not open yet.....and he goes on a slight rampage as to where the heck can he get something to eat in this "awful place"...…..I decide to look extremely busy and engrossed in my photography at this moment......I am not offering him any advice at all...…..lol...….I do wonder how someone can be so angry so early in the day......of course "hangry" is a thing!!!! I fully believe in it having experienced it a few times....lol....but, no need to shout at someone who`s trying to tell you where to go for food...…..*


























​
*I adore all the windows and facades around Universal Studios...….so much detail and especially with the Christmas decorations they look lovely...….*








​
*With the glare of the windows you can`t see the huge pair of spectacles staring eerily back out at you in this window….it`s a little weird but quite cool. *








​

*I turn back around this street to head back to Mummy and see the group of singers are appearing to set up.....they are a group of youngsters who sing a few songs and dance a little while chatting and engaging with the crowds.....and always seem to be competing with each other...….*

















​*They are fun and can actually sing quite well...….a few years back you didn't really see things like this on the streets of the Studios, so this for us was a welcome addition over the last years...….it certainly livened the Studios up a lot...….and it needed it I`m sure...…*

*I stand and watch for what I believe is around 15 minutes or so and everyone that`s watching really enjoys it...….*

*I turn around and see my two come out of the shop....they`re done with the Mummy for today.....they went on 3 times after I got off.*


*More coming up...….*


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> Absolutely love this picture. The details and colors your camera was able to pick up are amazing. Most cameras would just show a dark background. Here you can see the colors clearly


----------



## macraven

_Super pictures of the Christmas displays!_


----------



## schumigirl

I like that picture too.......

We are really enjoying this camera I have to say!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Super pictures of the Christmas displays!_



They really are lovely.......and although they are everywhere, they’re not “too much” if you know what I mean.....and the tree in the park is beautiful. 

But, I think my favourite is the trees in the hotels.......especially RP and Sapphire.........very impressive! 

Glad you like them.........


----------



## macraven

_Christmas season is the one I have never been to at the darkside 

So I am thrilled to see all those pictures you share with us

Tom and you have a great eye in photography 
And all your readers get to see how great the parks and hotels are decorated _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Christmas season is the one I have never been to at the darkside
> 
> So I am thrilled to see all those pictures you share with us
> 
> Tom and you have a great eye in photography
> And all your readers get to see how great the parks and hotels are decorated _



Well you know we loved it in 2017 when we visited in December for the first time.......we knew we had to go back. 

Thanks.....we do enjoy taking pictures.......always something to photograph. And yes,the parks and hotels are beautifully decorated it’s hard for them not to look good.......


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

So excited for you, Carole! Sounds like you're off to a great start, and of course, to have your lovely son with you must have just been the most wonderful early Christmas gift. So wonderful to spend time together as a family! Can't wait to read more!


----------



## schumigirl

AprilDreamsOfDisney said:


> So excited for you, Carole! Sounds like you're off to a great start, and of course, to have your lovely son with you must have just been the most wonderful early Christmas gift. So wonderful to spend time together as a family! Can't wait to read more!



*WELCOME*  to you again April...……

So, lovely to see you here on this one too.....always nice to see you post.....

It really was fabulous having him with us......it`s funny but even though he lives at home, he has his own thing going on so sometimes we may just see him at breakfast then dinner......but of course as it should be.....we`re very lucky we have him all the time at home!!!! So, it`s lovely having a full 12 days together with the days before and after...….yep, I agree family time is worth more than anything else...…

But, I`m babbling again..….I hope you enjoy this one too...…..


----------



## schumigirl

*When we were done in the New York area we wandered around to Potter......and thankfully it was another hot day again even though it was early.....we were loving it!!! And could put up with this all day every day......we had even forgotten about the suppressive heat of September.

We pass by Louie`s pizza and Kyle comments how much he enjoys their pizzas too......we would try to get back to that one day......they are lovely, plain and simple and now they are huge slices.....so much bigger than before. *

*Beat Builders hadn't quite set up yet so we missed that again today...….but it is a high energy show that people always enjoy watching......there is audience participation so you can get chosen to join them......and it`s usually a lady. *

*We buy some water from the cart outside Richter Burger store...….and stand in the shade while we drink them...….then Diagon Alley was beckoning us. *

*Yesterday the line for the conductor and shrunken head was extremely long so we never wait if it`s too long....but today it wasn't too bad...…..so we had a wander round the outside area while the line went down a bit...….and had a nosey in the rear of the bus which is scarily identical to the movie...….*

*The exterior is beautiful. And the fake London hotel is rather lovely and somewhere I`d certainly consider staying if it was real......the fountain doesn't have an awful lot of water in it....but again, it`s somewhere nice to sit for a few minutes. They do have a lot of seating places around the parks...we like that....you can sit more or less anywhere you feel like, especially in the Studios....and in Diagon and Knockturn Alley`s too, there are quite a lot of seating areas. *











*We do like the back of the Knight Bus.....when you look in to where the beds are laid out as I said, it is identical to the view in the movies.....and I`m amazed to hear a family say they didn't know it was here....again, always amazed by how little research folks do before such a fabulous trip!!! Usually I`m more than happy to help anyone out....but when they know so little as to what ride is even in this park......nope.....not enough time for that amount of educating...…

We hopped on the bus as they tried to decide where the Castle was...….lol......ok that didn't happen...…. but it could have with how little they seemed to know......*









*Another family appeared as the bemused family left...….and they said they`d take a picture of us all together.....and of course Tom returned the compliment...….*











*Maybe not as glamorous as what I imagine the fake Wyndhams hotel to look like inside...….*












*So, we go round to the Conductor who has no one at all waiting to see him......this is always a fabulous meet and greet....the conductor is incredibly funny and very quick witted to everyone he talks to.....and then there is the shrunken head who is very interactive...….and extremely funny...….*

*We got loads of pictures of this, but most are the same....just the conductors face that changes......but the Shrunken Head calls you by your name, finds out where you are from and all sorts of conversation pieces.....and of course as there was no one else waiting we were there for quite a while....all down to the Shrunken head more than the conductor this time...……*

*As we were nearly done he had one last comment mainly to the conductor......he said he was surprised that he didn't smell alcohol off of us as we were from Scotland...…….now we howled with laughter at this.....as of course Scots are supposed to be heavy drinkers...….well.....some......lol...….the conductor of course feigned shock and horror at such a comment......but it was funny...….it really was a good interaction...….

I do have to say I did tell him my favourite words to hear were...…..


*



​


*I can`t post his reply on a family site!!!! Although I will say there was no one around to hear......lol...…*












*Then of course it`s into the beautiful and wonderous Diagon Alley...…..it`s funny we never do this park first....so we never experience what was Harry`s first glimpse of the Wizarding World he was about to embrace...…..I guess we`ve seen it so often we don't need to follow that path as many do. I personally don't think it matters and funnily enough would suggest seeing Hogsmeade and the Castle first......but no real reason and at the end of the day....both places are spectacular...….*













*Seeing this area is always a treat......and today I decide to wait for the dragon to expel it`s flame......and for some reason it doesn't......it`s usually every 10 minutes or so, but today there was an issue as it didn't breathe fire for over an hour. These things happen of course, but you can see folks disappointed it doesn't go off...….and you can see some hear the rumble of the train and confuse that with the errant rumblings of the dragon before it exhales. *











*The detail is precise and exactly as it should be in all things Potter......whatever thoughts anyone has for JK Rowling....she certainly created an amazing place and between her vision and the creators design it has turned into one amazing experience...….everyone knows she had a hand and opinion in everything you see, and it shows...….the intricacies of every detail can be clearly seen as the scissors below for the sign outside Madam Malkins…….*

*This is a store you have to go into...….apart from the robes and other accessories you have the wonderous mirror that will either compliment or insult you as you stand in front and glance into it......some of the insults are very funny. But, it`s a lovely store...……*












*We go up and look to go on Gringotts right now......and we do go on just the once. We leave everything in the lockers and head into the EP line......it was a walk through and we only waited once we got to the stairs.....and even then not for long. *

*We got the middle of the carriage and it was as decent as always...….it is fun. We always comment how the initial drop, if you can call it that, but we wish it was deeper or longer.....or both!!! But, it`s a ride we never miss. *

*And as we walk down the stairs to exit the ride we overhear a family behind us gripe how poor it was compared to the Pandora ride and Disney would have done Potter so much better...…..*






​


*We kinda laugh to ourselves and wonder if they can actually hear themselves...…..*

*We get off and retrieve our items from a surprisingly quiet set of lockers. Maybe as we always go to the rear of the lockers instead of to the front. And we are back out in the sunshine...….beautiful day. *












*I have a notion for ice cream......I`m not the biggest fan of Florean Fortescues Ice cream, but I know Kyle would like the chocolate hard pack......and I had wanted to try the marmalade soft serve. I would have got it in September as Tom and I shared one....but he hates marmalade and didn't want to try it.....as if it would really taste like marmalade...….but anyway, I asked the guys if they wanted one and they rather surprisingly and enthusiastically agreed that they would love an ice cream...….we`re very rarely hungry mid morning.....*

*Kyle adores ice cream......as long as it`s chocolate...…...I have seen him demolish a dessert the size of a dinner plate...…..and not even stop for a break...….we always smile when we see this and think of Kyle and his occasional massive desserts...…….*






​



*There is a small line waiting and some of the kids faces are shining with delight as they enter the parlour and glance at the options they have before them…..*

*And there is a fair choice.……..*

*I do love clotted cream ice cream in the UK......but when I first tasted their option the lady warned me it didn't taste like UK clotted cream......but more like key lime pie.....which is exactly what it does taste like......but still nice. *











*Kyle does of course opt for the hard pack chocolate, Tom chooses vanilla and clotted cream and I finally get my orange marmalade soft serve to try...……*












*And it was nice. Not marmalade flavoured as I know it, but nice enough......I wouldn't get it again but it was just nice. Kyle really enjoyed his, but declared it not as good as Ben & Jerry`s...….and Tom said there`s just something missing from them.....but we did all empty our cups...…..*

*We placed our cups in the trash and Tom asks Kyle if he wants to go back on Gringotts.....of course he does.....I tell them I`ll wander around out her and take in the Celestina Warbeck show which should be on soon...…..so they head back into the ride and I have a wander around this area too...…*

*It`s not the best picture of the teapot...but you can usually see a whole load of steam spewing out of it......very cute.....as are most things around here...……*





















*I loved this individual broomstick just hanging......I hadn't noticed it before, but looking at older pictures it`s always been there...…..I guess I`m not always as observant as other times. *​


















As I go further round the Celestina Warbeck show has already begun...….it is excellent.....and with the added Christmas effects it is lovely to watch. This woman can really sing!!! Well, they`re all good......and the watching audience are loving the whole show.......






























*As the show finishes it begins to snow...….and it is so pretty and unexpected to me as I didn't know it happened....although I should have guessed...…..and it has delighted everyone around especially the littler ones who appeared to be so excited and begin to try and catch some. Lovely. *











*I loved this display...……*




















*I wander back under the dragon which is still not blowing out flames to the disappointment of everyone around...…..and I watch folks trying to make the umbrella spell work...….that is funny.....a grown lady cannot get the spell to work and then a small child of around 5 gets it first time...….she doesn't look thrilled.....lol.....*

*The Fountain of Fair Fortune is another place you can get Butterbeer and real ales too. We have never seen it overly busy, except one time when it was heaving....you couldn't get in the door, but that was back when it first opened. Now, it`s usually fairly quiet...…*












*Flimflams Lanterns is another spell you can make work with an interactive wand...….you can make the whole window light up......it`s a little bit more spectacular when it`s darker...….but it is a nice little spell if you can do it......and of course the whole place looks amazing all lit up at night......so beautiful. *




























*
I must admit to being a little confused as to some of the adverts painted on the walls.....Fungal Budge!!! *





​

*
I don't even want to imagine!!!! But, they certainly are unique and quite descriptive...…*




















*
And the entrance to the ladies bathrooms is of course shown as...... a witch...…..cool. *









*
As I exit the bathroom the dragon is now back to normal......much to the delight of everyone waiting...…*


*Knockturn Alley coming up...………..


*


----------



## schumigirl

*This should be a fairly short entry...……*

*Knockturn Alley is an area we like a lot......although today we really didn't spend a lot of time in here...….in previous trip reports I have loads more pictures of this area, and we just didn't take too many today...…*

*It`s nice to just wander around and enjoy......and we did today. *

*Of course we do have "tradition" pictures we take around the park....and between these doors is one of them.....*










*The ceiling has a fake night sky that is very realistic with moving clouds and views of the full moon.....of course trying to capture that has been something Tom kept missing, so he was determined to get it this time...…simple things of course...…..*











*It was fairly quiet still and we did manage to get a few pictures with almost no one around.....it`s nice when it`s like this and we have been fairly fortunate that most of our visits have been like that, but, we have seen it busy......not so much fun then!!! *










*Again, it`s the detail that so takes us aback at times......looking at old style London in black and white films, they captured everything that would be so true to the times......we just love it and genuinely spend a lot of time just wandering and taking it all in. *






















































*We didn't go in the shop today and instead we headed back out into the beautiful sunshine...…..and it really was beautiful...….the heat was lovely, but the forecast was predicting a short downpour in a little while.....although right now it didn't look like it. But of course this was Florida...….wait five minutes...….*





















*We walked out of Diagon Alley and headed round to the left to head out of the park......they decided to do the Simpsons first so I wandered again a little...…..and took some images, but to be honest I ended up sitting outside the Simpson`s store on one of the benches and again, watched the world go by...….it`s something I do enjoy doing and Tom and I often just sit having a drink and watch the other guests wander and sometimes race around the park to get to where they are going...….*















































*They go on Simpsons ride once...….I think that`s enough for them....it`s not a ride I ever go on since it knocked me bad.....will never ride it again. And although Transformers does make me feel a little bad, this one was full blown dreadful. Apart from that ride I can go on anything in the parks with no side effects...….*

*They appear fairly quickly and we set off towards the exit...…..stopping for one photograph...…..*











*And at that the rain starts...…..the sky had looked ominous for a little while behind us...….but it just came down so quickly...….we took a little shelter along the pathway...…*




















*I have to say much as we love the Blues Brothers and their unique car......it stinks to high heavens when it passes you...….but they do give us a massive wave..... and we now try to avoid the rain that was now teaming down.....*











*We take shelter in the Universal store for maybe 5 minutes or so...….and then it goes off and we head for the boats as we are going to Portofino Bay for lunch...…*

*Of course this is the day there is a boat sitting for RP and we have to wait for the PB one......I think we waited 10 minutes, which is quite long. We passed by a couple who were stood at the gate that folks who are coming off the boat....so we walked past to wait where the proper gate was......and folks lined up behind us...…*

*The couple hadn't realised and tried to tell us they were at the right bit and I think they were quite annoyed they weren't first anymore......I`d have happily let them go first.....but they grouched about folks jumping the line...….then the boat captain told them they were in the wrong place...….lol...…*

*It`s a nice ride to PB and although it is a little further than the RP or HR it`s not exactly a ten mile hike....and we sat on the right side of the boat......we sat on the wrong side of the boat as the rain was coming in and hitting us.....so we sat right at the end so as to avoid it...….but it was fairly heavy. *

*By the time we got to PB it had stopped. *

*Sal`s is a nice place...….very small and has several options for lunch including sandwiches, salads, subs, and pizza.....there are some ready made options in the chillers. *

*But, we are here for pizza...…..and today I made a mistake. Usually we order a cheese pizza for Kyle with bbq sauce base, but for some reason I ordered a Margerita…….doh!!! Tom and I are going to share a BBQ chicken with no scallions, add pineapple and jalapenos...….it is lush!!!! *

*So when the pizza`s are ready I see my mistake......the lady offers to redo it but Kyle says he`ll just pick the tomato slices off....and it is fine.....but have no idea why I ordered that one...….*




















*I have to say they were both delicious. We always enjoy their food whether it be sandwiches or pizza. It`s the only place we like to eat in PB as we have tried the restaurants, but found them too processed and when we asked for omissions in sauces they told us it wasn't possible as they had already been made up. Considering this was an allergy and not just being difficult or fussy, we decided not to go back. *

*Once we had finished we headed up to the lobby which is beautiful......and of course they do have a lovely Christmas tree...…I have a real love of Christmas Trees especially when they are beautifully decorated...….and folks often comment on it...….*




*

*​









*
You can go outside onto one of their small balconies from the lobby.....and the view is lovely, and you can see the rain had really cleared up now...….and the heat was building up nicely again...….*



























*Back inside we wander around and enjoy seeing the sights and the lovely aroma that is prevalent in the lobby......very fresh.*



















*It is a beautiful and probably for us, the second nicest of the hotels that offer EP...….although we are not so keen on Italy the theme is still very nice. We have been to the real Portofino and the hotel does have a similar look to an area there.....the good thing is it doesn't smell like the real Portofino Bay did when we went...….they had problems with drains and that is our outstanding memory of the place.....not a good one!!! *










*This place however, did smell beautiful...….*

*It is so quiet during the day.....almost deserted in many ways......there are many folks around and there are people in their business area too.....but it seems quiet. *












*Once we are done wandering around, we nip down to the bathrooms which are nice too. It was a quick visit and so quick, I realised later I had left my sunhat on the back of the stall door......few years ago I was notorious for losing hats and having to replace them......but, hadn't done that for a while......hey ho...…*

*We go out and ask for an ODC to take us back to RP, and there isn't any available.....so one of the guys, I forget his name, offered to get one of their own cars to take us back.....we are very grateful to him for doing so...….and we are back home in a few minutes...…..*

*This service is excellent and a fabulous perk of staying onsite. It`s complimentary apart from a tip of course. *

*There had been a couple of additions to the gingerbread display since we last looked at it......so we spent a little time checking it out and admiring the amount of work the chef`s put into it...…*





























*And of course the impressive Christmas Tree...…..*








*The aroma is very pleasant and not overdone......but, it is lovely to see the progression of the display as our stay went along...…*

*We went up to our room and had a chill out for an hour or so.....we were all feeling weirdly tired, and we hadn't really done that much so far...…..so we thought sleep for an hour and we`d all feel much better...…..

*


----------



## Marie72

Amazing photos.

Just wanted to say how much I have enjoyed reading this trip report and some of your others. We are heading to Universal and RPR in August for the first time in 17 years and will be a first visit for my daughters (they have only done Disney) and reading your reports and all the lovely things you have to say about Royal Pacific has made us all even more excited for our Universal trip.


----------



## lebeau

schumigirl said:


> *And it was nice. Not marmalade flavoured as I know it, but nice enough......I wouldn't get it again but it was just nice. Kyle really enjoyed his, but declared it not as good as Ben & Jerry`s...….and Tom said there`s just something missing from them.....but we did all empty our cups...…..*



Kara likes the marmalade flavor and has ordered it both times.  It's really more like a creamsicle, but I'm not sure they even have those on your side of the pond.


----------



## schumigirl

Marie72 said:


> Amazing photos.
> 
> Just wanted to say how much I have enjoyed reading this trip report and some of your others. We are heading to Universal and RPR in August for the first time in 17 years and will be a first visit for my daughters (they have only done Disney) and reading your reports and all the lovely things you have to say about Royal Pacific has made us all even more excited for our Universal trip.



*WELCOME.........*Marie72.......

Lovely to have you join us!! 

Thank you so much, I’m so glad you have enjoyed reading them.........I’m so happy to read that! 

Oh my, 17 years!!! You’ll see a massive difference in the parks......huge!!  And of course RP is just beautiful........

Unfortunately the lobby is going through a massive refurb beginning March. So there will be some upheaval while you’re there,  as I believe it has been delayed slightly and will now go on till October. 

But you’ll see the new grab and go area for breakfast and where it’s being moved to and maybe the new sushi bar......it sounds beautiful....but even with that going on I’m sure you’ll still have an amazing trip with your family.......

Nice to have you post here..........


----------



## schumigirl

lebeau said:


> Kara likes the marmalade flavor and has ordered it both times.  It's really more like a creamsicle, but I'm not sure they even have those on your side of the pond.



Yes! We do have an iced lolly over here as we call them and that’s what it tastes like......I couldn’t place where I had the taste before......

I wouldn’t get it again, but it was alright........not too sweet which was nice........


----------



## Marie72

Thanks for the welcome,did see that about the lobby will keep my fingers crossed for the sushi bar as we all do love sushi. We are staying club so will have somewhere peaceful to escape any upheaval going on.

Can't wait to see how different Universal looks, my eldest daughter is desperate to see the Harry Potter areas she  loved going to the HP studio tour so I think she will be completely overwhelmed with seeing it at Universal.


----------



## schumigirl

Marie72 said:


> Thanks for the welcome,did see that about the lobby will keep my fingers crossed for the sushi bar as we all do love sushi. We are staying club so will have somewhere peaceful to escape any upheaval going on.
> 
> Can't wait to see how different Universal looks, my eldest daughter is desperate to see the Harry Potter areas she  loved going to the HP studio tour so I think she will be completely overwhelmed with seeing it at Universal.



From what I’ve heard it sounds like it will be really beautiful........especially the Sushi area!! We always enjoy Orchids sushi and Chef Dan will still be there which is fab as he is a really good guy!! 

Oh it is quite overwhelming when you visit......especially the first time.......we’ve seen many tears from people entering and seeing it through brand new eyes......and they are genuinely choked up at times......I’m sure she’ll love it as will you all.......

Club Level is lovely.....and of course the new Club Lounge is beautiful........staff will really look after you there......


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I am glad that I got caught up again. I am really enjoying your pictures especially today! I didn't eat at any of the restaurants at PBH due to club level but I think I would try Sal's next time if we are going to do a lunch. The pizza looks really good,  the way we like it. It was nice to see pics of PBH I love that resort and find myself missing it.

It's interesting I find now that I have hit the big birthday  I can't do the rides in succession anymore. I go on one time then find I need a little break. The only good thing is Liv gets motion sickness if she goes on to many at once so now that I need a break too it is easier.

I enjoyed your comment on how you and Tom can sit with a drink and just watch guests go by. Brian and I enjoy doing the same thing. 

We don't miss Fleur's for ice cream, It is a one time on our trip. Liv and I just can't get away from the butter beer soft serve. Glad you got to try the Marmalade finally!!

Look forward to more of your report!


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Hi I am glad that I got caught up again. I am really enjoying your pictures especially today! I didn't eat at any of the restaurants at PBH due to club level but I think I would try Sal's next time if we are going to do a lunch. The pizza looks really good,  the way we like it. It was nice to see pics of PBH I love that resort and find myself missing it.
> 
> It's interesting I find now that I have hit the big birthday  I can't do the rides in succession anymore. I go on one time then find I need a little break. The only good thing is Liv gets motion sickness if she goes on to many at once so now that I need a break too it is easier.
> 
> I enjoyed your comment on how you and Tom can sit with a drink and just watch guests go by. Brian and I enjoy doing the same thing.
> 
> We don't miss Fleur's for ice cream, It is a one time on our trip. Liv and I just can't get away from the butter beer soft serve. Glad you got to try the Marmalade finally!!
> 
> Look forward to more of your report!



Glad you’re caught up bobbie and glad you enjoyed the pictures!! 

I do like the butter beer ice cream! It’s one of my favourites there........yes, we love sitting with a drink and passing the time.....very peaceful way to pass some time.......

Yes, PB is very pretty.......and Sal’s is the only food option we like over there........I think you’d like the pizzas......one of the best onsite.......

I’m lucky Tom can go on the rides again and again when Kyle is with us......no way could I do Hulk or RRR over and over again........yes, in 2007 I absolutely could and did, frequently........lol.......age doesn’t come on it’s own.......

Happy you’re still reading along........


----------



## shh

schumigirl said:


> And as we walk down the stairs to exit the ride we overhear a family behind us gripe how poor it was compared to the Pandora ride and Disney would have done Potter so much better...…..



Hey I'm a Disney fan, love going there but I tell my husband all the time that I'm soooo grateful WDW didn't get the HP licensing. I love the parks for nostalgic reasons, but imo, their leadership is a mess right now, price gouging and cost-cutting is way beyond control and I believe they truly would have shortchanged the franchise at best and ruined it at worst. I'm a disney fan, but still tell it like I see it.


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> Seeing this area is always a treat......and today I decide to wait for the dragon to expel it`s flame......and for some reason it doesn't......it`s usually every 10 minutes or so, but today there was an issue as it didn't breathe fire for over an hour.



That happened when we went too which would've been a couple days later! I called it quits after waiting for quite some time. 



schumigirl said:


>



Kyle looks good, I might have to try that next time! I got the soft serve last time, and it wasn't as chocolate-y as I'd hoped.



schumigirl said:


> * It`s the only place we like to eat in PB as we have tried the restaurants, but found them too processed and when we asked for omissions in sauces they told us it wasn't possible as they had already been made up. Considering this was an allergy and not just being difficult or fussy, we decided not to go back. *



Yeah, aside from like Bice and Sal's we've had problems with them accommodating Josh's allergy at PB. We tried to get nachos at the pool bar since we were able to at RPR and figured they'd be similar and they said nope and then said nothing on their menu was GF and we should just go somewhere else.


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> Hey I'm a Disney fan, love going there but I tell my husband all the time that I'm soooo grateful WDW didn't get the HP licensing. I love the parks for nostalgic reasons, but imo, their leadership is a mess right now, price gouging and cost-cutting is way beyond control and I believe they truly would have shortchanged the franchise at best and ruined it at worst. I'm a disney fan, but still tell it like I see it.



Yep!!! I think even real die hard Disney fans recognise what a good job Universal have done with Potter.....it just makes me smile whenever I hear the "Disney can do no wrong and Universal sucks" brigade...…some are really funny to listen to. 

We still have a lot of friends who still do Disney, and more and more are mentioning the things you`ve just wrote down......such a shame as Disney is an amazing place...

I do think there are more people like you who can appreciate both parks for what they are......thankfully!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> That happened when we went too which would've been a couple days later! I called it quits after waiting for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle looks good, I might have to try that next time! I got the soft serve last time, and it wasn't as chocolate-y as I'd hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, aside from like Bice and Sal's we've had problems with them accommodating Josh's allergy at PB. We tried to get nachos at the pool bar since we were able to at RPR and figured they'd be similar and they said nope and then said nothing on their menu was GF and we should just go somewhere else.



Yes, Tom tried the chocolate soft serve and it didn't taste much of chocolate......I know Kyle liked this one....so I guessed it must be good!!! 

It`s unusual for places not to be accommodating and usually we find the hotels to be fabulous with allergies....but to tell you to go somewhere else is awful!!! GF is hardly a rare thing to accommodate today.....but at least you have plenty of other options. I know yours and Josh`s food pics always look fabulous!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*We went up to our room and we did indeed all go for a sleep......we don`t usually get as tired during the day, but of course we didn`t know we all had something underlying working on us and it would hit Kyle in a day or so......for now we all just felt like wimps.....it`s not as if the heat was something we weren`t used to.......

How long we slept, I can`t remember but it was maybe 2 hours or so at least......and to be fair, we did all feel better when we did wake up. The beds in RPR are fabulous.....I could have fallen asleep in a heartbeat even if I wasn`t tired to be honest if I laid down. And Kyle was so comfy in his rollaway.......it did look like a camp bed to be honest, but as long as he was comfortable we were happy.........

Our plans tonight were to go and see the Macy`s Parade.....but, to be honest it was cutting it fine time wise for us now and none of us could really be bothered going.....how bad does that sound!!! So, we thought we`d play it by ear and decide what to do once we were up in the Lounge. Although Tom only ever asks we tell him if he can have a drink or not....so if we want to go offsite, let him know.......but I think tonight we wouldn`t be going far. So, we first showered and changed, and headed up to the lounge.

This really is one of our favourite parts of our day......as soon as you walk in you are made to feel so welcome.....they make everyone so at home who come into the lounge.....and rather annoyingly I noticed tonight a few folks they welcomed, didn`t answer them back with a hello or similar......how rude!!! 

We get our usual seat and it is fairly busy tonight......we of course pass the time easily and we tell Tom we are staying onsite tonight.......we can`t be bothered to go far at all. So, wine it is for Tom and I and Kyle has some water........I don`t remember what the food option was tonight....but it was popular......if it`s something we really like we may be tempted to have a little taste of it.....and if it`s chicken mac n cheese....Kyle would certainly enjoy a taste of that!!! 

Between chatting to the staff and each other, we come to a decision of what we are going to do tonight. Kyle had a small list of things he wanted to do on this trip.....and one of them was mini golf in Citywalk, so, he suggested we do this tonight......it had been a few years since we had done it with all three of us together......so we thought why not.......it`s not far to walk to Citywalk and then we thought we`d come back and eat in Jake`s......again Kyle`s choice......I think he`d eat there almost every night if he could. 

We bid goodnight to everyone and went down to drop off the ipad and then headed to Citywalk.......we decided to get the boat for some reason so as we passed the pool we saw the tree all lit up and I realised I hadn`t got a picture of it yet.......so, in I went as they wandered on chatting........*













*There is still something weird about a Christmas tree beside a swimming pool in this heat.......

We didn`t have long to wait for a boat and the boat was rammed full when it arrived......I guessed a lot were coming back from seeing the parade......but we got on with only a few others tonight and in a few minutes we were in Citywalk.......

It was busy. We headed straight round to the mini golf which is located under the bridge you walk out of Citywalk from. There are two courses....one is Alien themed and the one we were doing was a Haunted theme. 

This had been our favourite side from the very beginning and definitely much more fun at night when it`s all lit up.......

We paid and went in......there was only one family in front of us.....and they were moving pretty quickly. 

I do have to say, my guys take this fairly seriously......so I opted to not play and said I`d take score......which was silly really as we had paid for three of us to play......but as soon as I got in there and they began discussing the game.....I had flashbacks of previous games and how competitive they are.....a trait both spuriously deny in themselves!!!! *











​
*
Of course there is a lot of purple around this side......not the reason I enjoy so much........but it is a fun little course. 
*













*I get the pencil and my little notebook and prepare for the friendly battle that will ensue........it`s almost like two gladiators lining up for battle as they begin......I have to decide who goes first......it`s started already!!!! *
























*It goes well, for the most part.......and the look of concentration on Kyle`s face as his dad takes a shot is so funny.......they watch each others every move.....and to be honest, I`m a bit of a dolly day dreamer......so my mind is already elsewhere.......I`m looking around and taking pictures and wondering a million other things rather than focus on the game being fought out so carefully. *













*So, when I`m suddenly asked......who took the most shots in this hole.........they both look at me intently and expect an answer.........
*













*I really do need to watch..........but there`s quite a lot around me to distract me.........

This is a cool fake house.......it was like something the Munsters would live in........
*













*Someone was sure he was going to win, and he was really enjoying doing this. It`s something he has always loved doing since he was very little.......again, so easy to please.....*

























*The smiles belie the true competitive atmosphere right now!!! But, we were having fun..........and we always do when we are altogether.....we really do enjoy each other`s company and enjoy every second.........*













































*
There are tombstones all around the course and all fairly amusing........*












*And on this one Kyle got a hole in one..........he was pleased with that!!! 
*













































*
We were getting through the course now....and I was paying attention.......there is music playing too all around the course, but I didn`t really notice it much......until we got to this area.......when my most favourite and scariest movie theme song started playing all around us..........*













*
Yep, the Halloween soundtrack was circling around us a we encountered the next few holes........wasn`t expecting to hear that.......Kyle laughs at how uncomfortable I look as it seems to get louder as we move on...........*




































*
And again, a full view of the front of the fake house that looks so pretty with the slight hint of Christmas draped around it..........

At this point though I think I feel rain beginning to start ever so slightly.........I hope not. *
















*There really is a lot more to see on the course.....including a water based one where your legs will get sprayed with water as you cross over a bridge......not soaked but a little sprinkle.......and by strange coincidence it does start to rain as we cross the bridge to the final 3 holes...........


And after the final hole......I tally up, and supposed non competitive person 1.......aka Kyle beat his supposed non competitive person 2.....aka Dad..........

But, they are the best of friends!!!!! *













*It does look Christmassy with the trees and surroundings all lit up.......but the rain is now beginning to get heavy..........
*













*By the time we drop off our clubs the rain is heavy......so we make a run for the Fossil store........and meet hundreds of people all trying to get out of Citywalk.......of course we did......

The Fossil shop was surprisingly empty.....and they had huge big dehumidifiers in the store as they had suffered a leaky roof and a bit of a flood.......they were unsightly, but didn`t affect us looking around. Kyle looked at watches and I went over to see the purses.......well, wallet or pocketbook as most Americans seem to call them......for me......I keep my purse with money and cards in my handbag.......again, slight difference in our language.......

I see one immediately I like.....and Tom says he`ll get it as part of my Christmas......done!!!! It`s a kind of burgundy colour and very me!!! So we do make a purchase and don`t feel as guilty sheltering in their store from I can say the now pounding down rain.......

There are folks trying to shelter under the store signs and most have the same idea......wait and see if it eases off.......of course we had tried that last year at Mardi Gras when the parade was cancelled due to a huge downpour that lasted for ages.......and it didn`t ease off any.......so after we made our purchase we just decided to walk back to the hotel.....the boats had been cancelled as there was lightning so no point in going down there........

And walk we did. 

I don`t think it eased once while we very quickly walked back home ......and me trying to keep my new purchase dry..although it was in a bag...the bags from Fossil are paper.....well thick paper.......but would absorb this deluge of water that was hitting us........although we did laugh all the way home all the same......well, you`ve got to really........

By time we got in the room........

This was me.................*














*There was no way we could go and sit in a chilly restaurant while we were all drenched......and it wasn`t as warm as it had been, so we all felt cool. One by one we jumped in the shower, Tom turned the room heat up as Turndown had left it as it was tonight....they usually turn the temp up in winter when they come in at night.  But, soon we were all warm and in dry clothes.....I did plan to do a load of laundry tomorrow........

Now we headed down to Jake`s.....and for the first time we had to wait just under 10 minutes for a table........it was busy as I think the weather had made folks stay around the hotel more than usual.....and they were doing a roaring trade in take out going by the folks that were waiting for food to take away......I like that about Jake`s.....if you don`t feel like sitting in the restaurant, you can get food to go and enjoy in your room......

Our table was ready and we were through the back in what is used for private events on occasion........it is slightly quieter and we like it through here.........

Kyle already know he wants a non alcoholic strawberry daiquiri.......he`s so easy to please.......Tom opts for a beer and I choose a Royal Pacific Sunset......one of my favourites.....although to be fair, I do have a lot of favourites!!!! *

























*
We take our time and think about what we want for dinner........well, Kyle is going for his second pizza of the day and orders a plain and simple cheese pizza......honestly, so easy to please......


And we each order a crawfish chowder and decide to share the Charcuterie board......we hadn`t tried that before as we usually opt for the spicy chicken wings.....but we thought we`d try something different......*


*Pizza looks huge!!!!! *




































*Everything was lovely......the pizza and crawfish chowder especially.......the charcuterie board was nice enough, but we wouldn`t order it again......it wasn`t bad, we just preferred the chicken wings as a choice. Now they are gorgeous!!!! You cannot eat them without making a slight mess of your face.....
*













*But, they are gorgeous..........

Tom and I are done now.....we don`t even want another drink tonight.......but, my extra tummied son wanted another daiquiri and we asked if they could do the flourless chocolate cake.......it`s still not on Jake`s menu, but it is on room service menu........and of course there`s no problem they`ll happily do him one.......I did wonder again where he was putting it.......but as he reminded me......he is only here once a year now, so wants to make the most of it.........quite right too son. 


He forgets to say no fruit or fruit coulis.....he just likes chocolate and lots of it.........and this was almost as rich as The Palm dessert.....not quite though....but he devours it with relish and it is lovely to see him tuck in.......we do help with the fruit a little........
*












*We were done. 

Once Kyle finished his dessert we asked for the check and paid it before heading upstairs......Tom asked if I wanted to go to Orchids for a nightcap, but to be honest I just wanted to go to bed, and Kyle said the same thing. He did look tired now. 

So, off we went feeling like we were aged around 95 and heading to bed around 10.45pm. 

Although we met a family going in the elevator who looked like they were ready to drop......they told us briefly they had been in the park most of the last two days as they only had two days at universal and were truly shattered. They looked it.........

Our rooms were lovely and cosy when we went back in as we had left the heat turned up fairly high........we didn`t even turn the tv`s on tonight.....we got Kyle`s bed out and then we went into our room and we didn`t hear a peep from each other the rest of the night. 

We did plan to see the parade tomorrow night as this was another of Kyle`s choices to see........*


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> they could do the flourless chocolate cake.


One of these days you are going to have to explain the difference between in flourless and regular chocolate cake. I didnt word that correctly as of course one does not have flour. Just never heard of one before I started reading your reports.


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> It`s unusual for places not to be accommodating and usually we find the hotels to be fabulous with allergies....but to tell you to go somewhere else is awful!!! GF is hardly a rare thing to accommodate today.....but at least you have plenty of other options. I know yours and Josh`s food pics always look fabulous!!!



It is! We were very surprised at the waiter's attitude after we told him that. He seemed more annoyed like we had wasted his time and didn't even try to find something on the menu. It's usually pretty easy to accomodate, I figured even if the nachos weren't something would be. But I was kind of surprised the nachos weren't. Plus I had already ordered a smoothie and they had made me open a tab, before they told us that so now he had to immediately close the tab and I had to carry around until I finished because we didn't stay. Most places are pretty good about it. Aside from Sal's we've had GF food in Mama Della's and Bice too (and I think the other restaurant has some as well), so I'm not sure why he said we should only go to Sal's.

Loved seeing your mini golf game too! Josh and I get competitive over mini golf too   We played that course on our first trip (but it was sooo hot out), and have been meaning to get back there someday and try the alien one.


----------



## lebeau

Vicki Rickerd said:


> One of these days you are going to have to explain the difference between in flourless and regular chocolate cake. I didnt word that correctly as of course one does not have flour. Just never heard of one before I started reading your reports.



If you watch any baking competitions on Food Network they will frequently bust out the flourless cake.  I assume that is because they bake faster. They are gluten-free.  I think that's the primary appeal.  Generally considered to be a healthier alternative to traditional cake.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> One of these days you are going to have to explain the difference between in flourless and regular chocolate cake. I didnt word that correctly as of course one does not have flour. Just never heard of one before I started reading your reports.





lebeau said:


> If you watch any baking competitions on Food Network they will frequently bust out the flourless cake.  I assume that is because they bake faster. They are gluten-free.  I think that's the primary appeal.  Generally considered to be a healthier alternative to traditional cake.



Yep, flourless is as simple as it sounds......lol.......

Mostly held together with eggs, and of course chocolate is quite dense in itself. It cooks in around 45 minutes to an hour.......

It’s got a texture of ganache, very rich and thick, some describe it as thicker than fudge........not light and airy like cakes with flour....he’s not gluten free, he just loves how chocolatey it is!!

As for being healthier, I don’t think it is....it has a huge amount of sugar in it, more than a regular cake.....and usually more chocolate and of course cocoa powder too........

But......it’s not an everyday cake.........


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> It is! We were very surprised at the waiter's attitude after we told him that. He seemed more annoyed like we had wasted his time and didn't even try to find something on the menu. It's usually pretty easy to accomodate, I figured even if the nachos weren't something would be. But I was kind of surprised the nachos weren't. Plus I had already ordered a smoothie and they had made me open a tab, before they told us that so now he had to immediately close the tab and I had to carry around until I finished because we didn't stay. Most places are pretty good about it. Aside from Sal's we've had GF food in Mama Della's and Bice too (and I think the other restaurant has some as well), so I'm not sure why he said we should only go to Sal's.
> 
> Loved seeing your mini golf game too! Josh and I get competitive over mini golf too   We played that course on our first trip (but it was sooo hot out), and have been meaning to get back there someday and try the alien one.



Lol......I can imagine you both being competitive with it........

But, I’m so glad he finds it easy to have good food options wherever you eat......as you say, it’s so easy to accommodate


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> You are propelled out of the tunnel before you know it, but it is so smooth......and the speed is fun!!! The guy at the end of our row is screaming like a baby...….but he was loving it too......very odd...…..



Trying to get caught up around here. This made me laugh because I am such a chicken lol. But it's awesome that you go on all the scary rides together, even if only once!!


----------



## I-4Bound

Still following along! My hubby and i just got back from a long weekend at Universal, and we had a fabulous time! The weather was so nice, and crowds were really minimal. After a very difficult few months that included the passing of my father-in-law and my mother, it was a much-needed time away to recharge our batteries. I noticed that Jurassic Park is closed off, and it looks like a major refurbishment is in the works.  Of course, I thought about you and Tom and tried to take your advice to take in all the small details in the scenery.  I think I looked in every window in the park, and I loved it! Since our teenagers weren't with us, we could spend our time looking at all the little things and enjoying the atmosphere. It made me so glad that we had renewed our APs for Christmas! We are already thinking about spring break and summer (with the kids this time, of course - they were so jealous that we went without them!)


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> Trying to get caught up around here. This made me laugh because I am such a chicken lol. But it's awesome that you go on all the scary rides together, even if only once!!



Lol.....I used to be that chicken too!!!

First year, just couldn’t pluck up the courage to go on the bigger rides. They both tried to persuade me so much, but I was terrified, more of the drops, but I hate heights too.....lol.......but by the following year I was determined and did it.......never looked back.......yes, we love going on them altogether.....but yes, some I can only do once if I want to be able to do more. 

Maybe try and build up a little.......do you do any rides that are “slightly thrilling”? 

I’d love to do a charity parachute jump.......it’s for a fabulous little charity, but Tom has said absolutely no way does he want me to ever do that.....so, as he never, ever says “no”  to me......I can do as I’m asked just this once....


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Still following along! My hubby and i just got back from a long weekend at Universal, and we had a fabulous time! The weather was so nice, and crowds were really minimal. After a very difficult few months that included the passing of my father-in-law and my mother, it was a much-needed time away to recharge our batteries. I noticed that Jurassic Park is closed off, and it looks like a major refurbishment is in the works.  Of course, I thought about you and Tom and tried to take your advice to take in all the small details in the scenery.  I think I looked in every window in the park, and I loved it! Since our teenagers weren't with us, we could spend our time looking at all the little things and enjoying the atmosphere. It made me so glad that we had renewed our APs for Christmas! We are already thinking about spring break and summer (with the kids this time, of course - they were so jealous that we went without them!)



Oh how fabulous Andrea!!! I’m so glad to hear you had such a lovely time! 

And yes, you’ve had a tough time recently, so I know it was a much needed break. I hope it helped to ease and settle your mind and well being somewhat......

Yes, the JP update is going to be fabulous.......I don’t think it’s been fully revealed yet, could be wrong about that of course, but I’m sure there’s more to be told. 

There really is so much detail that is easy to miss......I know how lucky we are with having so much time there we can take our time and I’m glad you enjoyed doing that too, you can spend hours just looking at things we usually all walk past as we head to the next ride.......yes, when we have Kyle with us we don’t wander as slowly as we usually do when it’s just the two of us. So without your kids I can imagine taking it at a much slower pace. 

I’m glad you renewed your AP....wasn’t Father Christmas kind....... and you have a few trips in the planning with the kids!!! Excellent........

Glad to see you back again........


----------



## schumigirl

​

*TUESDAY DECEMBER 5TH…….*​


*We fell asleep quickly in the end and slept incredibly well, till around 2am when I was awoken by the sound of torrential rain......I got up without disturbing Tom at all and opened the drapes......I wish I had got a picture of it as you couldn't see the pool at one point. Even when it eased it was still bouncing down, and quite the sight to see.....I did stand for around 15 minutes just watching the rain...…*






​


*I do have a friend who doesn't understand I do love to watch heavy downpours......as long as I`m inside.....it is very hypnotic and relaxing at times......only thing missing is lightning. Now for that type of weather we are the epitome of tourists in Florida...….we do stand and watch...…..yep, classic tourists at times......*

*But, eventually I get back into bed and fall back asleep...….and it is a good sleep. *

*We as usual get up early, although today is going to be a bit of a different one. *

*Once we are up and showered we head up for breakfast as usual......and it is fairly busy again. You always get a lovely and warm welcome when you go in, and today is the same. *

*I go up to the toaster and make my toast and a man strikes up a conversation with me.....have no clue who he is but I chat back......he asks if we`ve stayed here before and the usual stuff......then he tells me he doesn't understand how anyone could spend more than a few days at Universal at any time of year...….I say oh really...…..he then expands with he`s not overly thrilled here and wishes he hadn't wasted so much money on this trip as none of them were having enough fun...*






​

*Yep...…I didn't have the energy…...or the inclination. *

*But, we honestly never get bored here, and although we don't spend all day every day in the parks, we do spend a lot of time riding and reriding and just enjoying the whole atmosphere of the parks.....and if some don't get or understand that......who cares!!!! We love it...….*

*So, we enjoyed breakfast and headed downstairs to our room......I sent an email to our friend who was planning to meet us his morning and walk to IOA with us......we were headed to the Christmas shop.....so he replied did now suit us ok.....it certainly was......so we went downstairs to meet him...….anytie would suit us as this guy is really incredibly busy and we so appreciate him taking the time for us. To say we adore him is an understatement. *

*Long story short...….Kyle went back up to the room as he had forgotten his park ticket, I chatted to our friend while we waited.....Kyle came back down and said the room key wouldn't work......so we all trooped up to see what it was and as we arrived so did security and a maintenance guy to fix it...….so our friend went back downstairs and we arranged to meet a little later......best laid plans!!! *

*So, as I had a couple of hours to kill, I did a load of laundry. The laundry in T3 is on the 2nd floor and quite hidden if you don't know where it is positioned......I never like the second floor as it doesn`t have any windows when you are at the elevators.....it seems very dark. *

*Laundry done and dried, we went down to the lobby to meet our friend again and we headed in to IOA. *

*It was a lovely visit to the Christmas store and we bought a whole load of decorations including three of the HE stocking holders for the mantle in our sitting room....we were pleased with them.....at one point though Tom heard the rather loud sound of an ornament falling and shattering into a million pieces.....and turned to see a look of horror on my face......he and our friend just laughed...….lol......Kyle meanwhile was like a chameleon and disappeared......of course he did!!! *

*The lady was there immediately to clear it up and I was so apologetic......at this point my friend brought me a basket to put everything in......lol.....nice idea!!! We ended up filling two baskets and were incredibly pleased with our haul from today...….and we had seen a couple of nice gift ideas too while we were there. They do have some lovely Potter ornaments in a glass case......very nice. *

*We all walked back to the hotel and it was so pleasant......we chatted all the way back and in the lobby said goodbye to him for now...we would of course see him again before we left, but for now we were heading off to drop all the items we just purchased into our room and then we were heading off to the Mall at Millenia. *

*We went straight to the Montblanc store when we arrived....Kyle was picking up the wallet he had ordered a few days ago......although when we went in the guy was on lunch and the other staff member wasn't in the least interested......so we waited a little bit and wandered into Williams and Sonoma...one of my favourite stores. *

*I buy a lime juicer and an ice cream scoop that could be classed as a lethal weapon.....it weighs a ton!!!! But we could be doing with a new one and a lime juicer is something I`ve meant to buy for a long time....the ones in the UK weren't as good…...no weight behind them at all....but this one is solid and sturdy. And very green.....no missing that in the utensil drawer...….*

*We wander back over to Montblanc as the man is arriving back from lunch, and Kyle is pleased with the wallet when he brings it out. He also got his initials embossed in the inside....not gold or silver, just embossed in so it looks lovely and not tacky as gold can sometimes be. *

*By now of course I was starving...….nothing unusual there...…..so we went into the Cheesecake Factory for Kyle to get  a slice of his favourite cake to take out and we planned to go upstairs and eat in the food court. *

*The CF was mobbed. It was after 1pm and everyone seemed to be waiting for a table, but it is an incredibly busy restaurant at any time of the day.....we did manage to get his slice and headed up to the food court. *

*It is quite a nice food court here...….and Tom suggests we eat from the Chinese place......I agree.....I love their Bourbon Chicken......this is one of our cheapest meals on the whole trip......we can never believe how cheap it is to eat over here....even with the worst exchange rate for the UK pound in years......it`s still a bargain for us generally...….*

*We both decide on bourbon chicken, I opt for orange chicken and rice while Tom goes for noodles and general Tso chicken which was supposed to be spicy......I also covered my rice in hot sauce, which was hot!! *




















*And of course Kyle has his favourite cake...…..*











*They are all gorgeous.......for such a bargain meal, we really enjoy it...….and of course Kyle clears the container of Linda`s Chocolate Fudge Cake...….it is a very large slice you get!!!!! *

*We sit for a little while letting our lunch settle and watch the goings on around us...….sometimes we have a Haagen Daaz ice cream after, but today we have no room for dessert...….*

*The mall isn't busy, but we don't feel like wandering around today at all. I guess whatever is working on Kyle is starting. *

*We get back to the room and Kyle lays down in our bed for an hour...….we were planning to do the Parade tonight but tell him if he doesn't feel like it we don't need to go...….we can hang around the hotel if that's all he feels like doing...…..but he says he`ll be fine after a sleep. *

*We close the door to the bedroom to give him some peace and I start to iron. Home from home....*

*Domestic Goddess here..……..*








*Now we just wait for Kyle to wake up and see how he feels...……*

*More to follow...….*


----------



## schumigirl

*Kyle slept for a couple of hours, and did feel ok when he woke up. We had watched some tv and felt our eyes glaze over at some the inane shows that were on...….so we turned it back to the weather channel.....and they were predicting a cold day tomorrow....we would worry about that tomorrow.....*

*Kyle felt alright but looked tired, however he felt good enough to go see the parade......and this was one thing he did want to see. He wasn't bothered about the castle show, but did like this last year, so this was a must do. *

*We headed down to the boat after he had freshened up and had a few minutes wait for it this afternoon. And it was another busy boat....I guess everyone was heading to the same place. Tom did ask before we reached the boat dock if we should go back and get our hoodies.....but......it felt warm and I said oh we won`t need them. We may regret that later...….*

*It was still early as we had decided not to go to the lounge tonight......very unusual I know......but the parade began at 5.15pm and we wanted to be there a little bit before it started. *

*One of the first things you see as the boat departs is the plane and a classic icon of RPR.…….hope they never get rid of this plane. *











*
The entrance to the park was surprisingly deserted for the time of evening.....there were so many people pouring in and even some going out of the park, but we did manage to get a few pics while no one was around...…*





















*Kyle didn't feel like going on any rides tonight, I think he didn't want to risk bringing a headache on...so we just went and sat on a bench near the tree...….we were surprised to get a bench as all the other benches and seats had all been claimed as we past them. *

*We had watched the parade from this area last year and had enjoyed it, so thought we would stand near the tree again...….we would move over to the other side of the road nearer the start time......but for now we sat and waited...….*

*And Tom got a rather arty (for us) shot of a shiny bauble on the tree...…...*











*After about 15 minutes we began to feel a little cool.....there was a cool breeze starting up.....when the breeze stopped it was lovely...but yep......we did wish we had brought our hoodies about now. Ooops. *

*And then, Tom heard the words he always dreads to hear...…….*






​


*
I am miserable when I`m cold...….and maybe I`m over playing this cool evening, but it was cooler than usual and we weren't used to it in Orlando......and of course Tom had offered to go back and get the hoodies......something he would remind me of again I was sure....lol.....Kyle said he felt cool and his arms were cold......we did think about going into Jimmy Fallon and getting 3 hoodies.....but at that we decided to move over to the other side of the street as the parade was about to get going. Cold or not, we did plan to enjoy this lovely parade......*

*We had seen there was no one stood where we were going.....but as we got over there, one girl had spread out 5 bags so she was taking up in effect the room that around 6 or so people could stand. We looked at the bags and looked at her and she said she didn't speak English......lol......yeah ok......at that a TM approached her as he had noticed her do it and told her to move the bags.....she understood that. So, we were at the front.....but to be honest the crowd isn't that bad and you could still see from behind. But, within a few minutes the parade was about to begin. *





















*We huddled quite close together to warm up, and when the rest of her family appeared there was more than enough room for them.....and there was a pushchair there too, but we made room for that as the little one was maybe around two......we wanted her to be able to see everything. And they did say thank you for that...*​
*It just wasn't quite dark enough when it started but, good enough...…..*











*The dancers were beautiful...…...*





































*Who doesn't love a Minion.....and of course Gru is a classic!!!! *




















*It really was lovely when the ticker tape was ejected from the machines atop the buildings...….and only enhanced the beautiful parade that was passing us by......we were so impressed with the displays this year again..... *
















































*Can`t help but think this gingerbread man is a little...…..well, kinda creepy......maybe because it was looming over us rather menacingly...…...or it seemed that way to us...….lol....*



























*
Donkey is so funny......even when he`s just sitting on the float......he just is...….I guess I can always hear Eddie Murphy whenever I see Donkey...….such a funny guy!!! *






​







































*And of course Shrek and Fiona are adorable...….they are such popular characters...….everyone loves them. *





























*We really were loving this parade......the whole atmosphere was tremendous and everyone around was genuinely enjoying it...….even the slightly hostile lady beside us thawed and smiled...….*



*Coming up...….more floats, Father Christmas, a surprise meet and Longhorn Steakhouse…...*


----------



## J'aime Paris

Gorgeous photos of the parade!  Especially the "artsy" ornament one!

I'm with you...being cold stinks!


----------



## macraven

_Awesome parade pictures!_


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Gorgeous photos of the parade!  Especially the "artsy" ornament one!
> 
> I'm with you...being cold stinks!



lol.....he was pretty pleased with that one! 

Yes, it`s horrible if you don't like cold weather......it does stink!!!! I`m not meant to live in a cold climate, so going to Orlando is supposed to be a retreat......but I suppose one or two days wasn't too bad....yes, we enjoyed the parade again...…...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Awesome parade pictures!_



Thanks!!!! The parade was excellent and we did like where we stood this year as opposed to last year...…

More pics to come.....


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for the Johnny pic ....I needed that 

Love the arty one too!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Thanks for the Johnny pic ....I needed that
> 
> Love the arty one too!



Lol.......you’re welcome!! Always glad to help..........

He is rather easy on the eye in most pictures.........

Yep, like that picture..........


----------



## angryduck71

Finally caught up again now that I'm back from New Orleans!  Now that I'm done here, I owe someone an email and stories from the Big Easy...


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Finally caught up again now that I'm back from New Orleans!  Now that I'm done here, I owe someone an email and stories from the Big Easy...



Yay!!!!

You’re back........hope you had a fabulous trip and enjoyed every second........and yes, looking forward to that next email!! Almost bedtime for me here......so I have something to look forward to in the morning.........

Nice to have you back.........


----------



## schumigirl

*Once the floats that were most associated with Christmas appeared...the sky around us was engulfed in the most beautiful snow......and the atmosphere became even more pronounced. Everyone was smiling and Tom and I smiled and reminisced of one Christmas trip spent in Germany where there was real snow falling as a small parade started around a very traditional square in the centre of the town and then we all sang Silent Night in German as the snow began to fall quite suddenly.......it was a perfect night and one we`ve never forgotten...….I`m not quite sure what exactly brought that to mind tonight being that we were in Universal and it was a long time ago, but, however, it did. *





















*And of course the main man appearing was a sight to see.....and it is so emotional...….I could feel Kyle thinking oh oh.....mum will be sniffling in a minute...….lol...he knows his mum so well....and I have to say I was sniffling....slightly......the whole display and just being there at this time of year does hit me at times and I am so thankful for the ability to do it with my family......*







































*The finale of course is the lighting of the tree.....and it is beautiful...and of course the whole place cheers and applauds as Father Christmas does his duty...…..lovely. *





















*And that was it for another year........we were so glad we had seen it again as it was beautiful and so much fun to see it all again. *

*We wandered straight ahead past Jimmy Fallon and marvelled at how civilised it was leaving the park at this time.....no pushing or shoving and being able to see the walkway was ideal!!! I hate large crowds and feel very uncomfortable in them......so this was nice and relaxing. *

*We decide, rather weirdly to turn left at the Boulangerie and go and see some of the lights on the buildings round there...….we had seen them last year but our camera hadn't captured them well....so I wondered if this one would do better...……*





















*It didn't do a bad job. *

*So, Kyle and I are mucking around and Tom shouts for us to look at the camera...…I am looking behind Tom and to the side as shows in the picture...….and there we see two faces that are familiar to us...…*











*It was Holly and Hank!! Holly posts here as AtTheRoyal as they love RP too...…..now, we first met them a couple of years ago by fluke...we were exiting the HE in DA and they were entering.....and Hank spoke to say hello...….we chatted briefly and I always remembered them...….*

*Following year we were walking past The Hulk and Tom heard a voice shout Carole....and rather coincidentally it was Holly and Hank again...….*

*Last September we were also there at the same time but through one thing and another we never got to meet for a drink that we had planned to do sometime...….*

*So, it was a complete surprise to see them here again....and they didn't know we were here too...….what are the chances!!! If we had went straight out the park we`d never have seen them...…*

*We had a good old catch up and it was so nice to see them again.....we did both say we would be back for Mardi Gras....so hoping it`s the same time as us and we can finally manage that cocktail together!!*

*And we did manage a picture together this time...…..*












*After we caught up and had a good old chat, Holly and Hank were heading to do MIB I think, we said our goodbyes and we took a few more pictures before we set off back to the hotel...…this area is so pretty with the ever twinkling lights adorned around the buildings and trees...…..*



























*At that we headed out of the park and decided to walk back home and it did feel a little more temperate now and we do always enjoy the walk. *












*We walked up through the lobby and as we head to the elevators we see the pop up bar that is sitting in Orchids in the evenings for a couple of hours...….it`s a nice idea with the steamer trunk although we never did get a cocktail from it as we were never around when we wanted a drink. But, hope they bring it back next year......each hotel, RPR, Sapphire and PBH had their own themed drinks for this event......and they did look like some we would enjoy. *











*
Up to the room we went for the car keys and met our turndown service lady again......she is so nice...….she asks if we want any more waters, but we have a few to get through so we thank her and tell her we have enough......this is a lovely service though. *

*Back downstairs and we go get the car and drive back to LBV. *

*This is the nicest Longhorn we have visited. It is the antithesis of the one on I Drive which we made the mistake once to visit. Never again. It was truly dreadful and we`ll never set foot in there again.....but this one in LBV is lovely......it is always welcoming and we have never been disappointed in the food or service there....*

*We wait only a few minutes for a booth....you can call ahead, but we never bother doing that...if the wait is too long there we`d just go somewhere else...…*

*Once we are seated we order drinks, Tom opts for strawberry lemonade, Kyle a strawberry smoothy and of course I have a cocktail.....I`d like this glass though!!!! We do have four glasses this size at home......lol.....and a couple of larger ones too!!!! *






​



*As we wait on our drinks our waitress brings us the honeywheat bread that Tom and Kyle love so much......it is quite addictive, although not quite as addictive as Red Lobster cheddar bay biscuits...…..I don't eat this bread, but it does look lovely...…..*





















*
I had chosen the black and blue tequila....and it was nice....blackberries and blueberries were muddled in there along with a hint of citrus...….not as nice as the Lobsterita at RL....but very refreshing and tasty!! *












*Tom and I had salads, Kyle doesn't really eat these, but of course I have honey mustard and Tom has ranch.....*












*We hadn't bothered getting appetisers as they planned to order the huge sharing dessert, so it was straight to entrees for us...…...Tom after a long peruse of the menu we do know so well, chose the 12oz renegade sirloin for a change, served medium and opted to have lobster mac n cheese as a side...….*











*
Kyle and I had the same dish.....9oz filet with fries. Kyle had broccoli too.....his was served medium while I went medium rare...….*












*Mine came out more rare than I asked for, but our waitress spotted it and asked if I`d like another cooked as that was definitely not medium rare...I told her it was actually fine for me.....she again asked if I was sure and I told her, yep.....I`d prefer to ask for rare, but I`m always worried it is just too rare.....but this was perfect.....there is a fine line between perfect and too rare...and I hate to be fussy, which I think it would be if I asked for rare then complained it was rare...…..*

*We all loved our meals. This place is half the price of the Palm and you can tell, but it is good all the same and for the price you get a darn good steak and good service all round.....for a regular meal this place is fabulous. *

*Tom and Kyle love the sharing dessert......it`s called Chocolate Stampede.....and it`s huge. *

*I have to admit, I usually help and eat some of the ice cream, Kyle doesn't like plain vanilla ice cream and Tom is usually too full and only eats a little of it...…..so it`s ideal for three or even four people to share...*

*Tom never orders this when Kyle isn't with us.....so he was so looking forward to having it again...and Kyle`s eyes lit up like a Christmas tree when he saw it...…..he forgot how large it was!!*






​











*I wish I had taken a picture of the plate when we were done with this dessert......it looked like it had been licked clean!!!! And rather amusingly half way through Kyle decided his dad was eating maybe more than he should be and was going to split the cakes and told his dad.....that was his share...…..I think it may not have been an even spilt...…..*

*I did expect to see a battle of forks at this point......lol...….Kyle had his not sharing face on...…..*





​


*Actually the split worked out well in the end...…….I enjoyed the ice cream!!! And they were both smiling as they had genuinely loved this dessert.....not for me!!! *

*We sat back to recover from our dessert and eventually we paid the check and headed out. It felt much cooler now. We had the heat on high in the car...something we had never done before...…*

*It takes us 15 to 20 minutes to get back home with traffic and we park the car near the top of the lot again and head up to the lobby. To say we are shattered is an understatement...….we are yawning our heads off so we head up and get ready to settle for the night...….*

*We get Kyle`s bed out and we go through to our room...….I think it was only around 10.30pm......the high life again...…..we never heard a peep out of each other again tonight. 



Tomorrow......we "plan" a park day...…….

*


----------



## J'aime Paris

Your photos really, really make me want to see Universal during the Xmas season!!

Universal should pay you royalties...you're a wonderful advertisement for them!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Your photos really, really make me want to see Universal during the Xmas season!!
> 
> Universal should pay you royalties...you're a wonderful advertisement for them!!



lol...….some folks say I already do!!!!! 

I`m glad you like the pictures.....it really is beautiful there at Christmas.....definitely after HHN our favorite time to be there.....followed by Mardi Gras....followed by......oh heck I`d just be there all year round if they let us!!! 

Love it all year round...and glad you`re still reading along...…...


----------



## I-4Bound

My daughter loves the chocolate stampede! She started ordering it on her birthday at about age 10. She called it "The Deliciousness!" Her 15th birthday is next week, so we may be having the deliciousness again soon!


----------



## smiths02

schumigirl said:


> *By the time we got to PB it had stopped.*
> 
> *Sal`s is a nice place...….very small and has several options for lunch including sandwiches, salads, subs, and pizza.....there are some ready made options in the chillers. *
> 
> *But, we are here for pizza...…..and today I made a mistake. Usually we order a cheese pizza for Kyle with bbq sauce base, but for some reason I ordered a Margerita…….doh!!! Tom and I are going to share a BBQ chicken with no scallions, add pineapple and jalapenos...….it is lush!!!! *
> 
> *So when the pizza`s are ready I see my mistake......the lady offers to redo it but Kyle says he`ll just pick the tomato slices off....and it is fine.....but have no idea why I ordered that one...….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schumigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This should be a fairly short entry...……*
> 
> *Knockturn Alley is an area we like a lot......although today we really didn't spend a lot of time in here...….in previous trip reports I have loads more pictures of this area, and we just didn't take too many today...…*
> 
> *It`s nice to just wander around and enjoy......and we did today. *
> 
> *Of course we do have "tradition" pictures we take around the park....and between these doors is one of them.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The ceiling has a fake night sky that is very realistic with moving clouds and views of the full moon.....of course trying to capture that has been something Tom kept missing, so he was determined to get it this time...…simple things of course...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was fairly quiet still and we did manage to get a few pictures with almost no one around.....it`s nice when it`s like this and we have been fairly fortunate that most of our visits have been like that, but, we have seen it busy......not so much fun then!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Again, it`s the detail that so takes us aback at times......looking at old style London in black and white films, they captured everything that would be so true to the times......we just love it and genuinely spend a lot of time just wandering and taking it all in. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We didn't go in the shop today and instead we headed back out into the beautiful sunshine...…..and it really was beautiful...….the heat was lovely, but the forecast was predicting a short downpour in a little while.....although right now it didn't look like it. But of course this was Florida...….wait five minutes...….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We walked out of Diagon Alley and headed round to the left to head out of the park......they decided to do the Simpsons first so I wandered again a little...…..and took some images, but to be honest I ended up sitting outside the Simpson`s store on one of the benches and again, watched the world go by...….it`s something I do enjoy doing and Tom and I often just sit having a drink and watch the other guests wander and sometimes race around the park to get to where they are going...….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They go on Simpsons ride once...….I think that`s enough for them....it`s not a ride I ever go on since it knocked me bad.....will never ride it again. And although Transformers does make me feel a little bad, this one was full blown dreadful. Apart from that ride I can go on anything in the parks with no side effects...….*
> 
> *They appear fairly quickly and we set off towards the exit...…..stopping for one photograph...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And at that the rain starts...…..the sky had looked ominous for a little while behind us...….but it just came down so quickly...….we took a little shelter along the pathway...…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have to say much as we love the Blues Brothers and their unique car......it stinks to high heavens when it passes you...….but they do give us a massive wave..... and we now try to avoid the rain that was now teaming down.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We take shelter in the Universal store for maybe 5 minutes or so...….and then it goes off and we head for the boats as we are going to Portofino Bay for lunch...…*
> 
> *Of course this is the day there is a boat sitting for RP and we have to wait for the PB one......I think we waited 10 minutes, which is quite long. We passed by a couple who were stood at the gate that folks who are coming off the boat....so we walked past to wait where the proper gate was......and folks lined up behind us...…*
> 
> *The couple hadn't realised and tried to tell us they were at the right bit and I think they were quite annoyed they weren't first anymore......I`d have happily let them go first.....but they grouched about folks jumping the line...….then the boat captain told them they were in the wrong place...….lol...…*
> 
> *It`s a nice ride to PB and although it is a little further than the RP or HR it`s not exactly a ten mile hike....and we sat on the right side of the boat......we sat on the wrong side of the boat as the rain was coming in and hitting us.....so we sat right at the end so as to avoid it...….but it was fairly heavy. *
> 
> *By the time we got to PB it had stopped. *
> 
> *Sal`s is a nice place...….very small and has several options for lunch including sandwiches, salads, subs, and pizza.....there are some ready made options in the chillers. *
> 
> *But, we are here for pizza...…..and today I made a mistake. Usually we order a cheese pizza for Kyle with bbq sauce base, but for some reason I ordered a Margerita…….doh!!! Tom and I are going to share a BBQ chicken with no scallions, add pineapple and jalapenos...….it is lush!!!! *
> 
> *So when the pizza`s are ready I see my mistake......the lady offers to redo it but Kyle says he`ll just pick the tomato slices off....and it is fine.....but have no idea why I ordered that one...….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have to say they were both delicious. We always enjoy their food whether it be sandwiches or pizza. It`s the only place we like to eat in PB as we have tried the restaurants, but found them too processed and when we asked for omissions in sauces they told us it wasn't possible as they had already been made up. Considering this was an allergy and not just being difficult or fussy, we decided not to go back. *
> 
> *Once we had finished we headed up to the lobby which is beautiful......and of course they do have a lovely Christmas tree...…I have a real love of Christmas Trees especially when they are beautifully decorated...….and folks often comment on it...….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> You can go outside onto one of their small balconies from the lobby.....and the view is lovely, and you can see the rain had really cleared up now...….and the heat was building up nicely again...….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Back inside we wander around and enjoy seeing the sights and the lovely aroma that is prevalent in the lobby......very fresh.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is a beautiful and probably for us, the second nicest of the hotels that offer EP...….although we are not so keen on Italy the theme is still very nice. We have been to the real Portofino and the hotel does have a similar look to an area there.....the good thing is it doesn't smell like the real Portofino Bay did when we went...….they had problems with drains and that is our outstanding memory of the place.....not a good one!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This place however, did smell beautiful...….*
> 
> *It is so quiet during the day.....almost deserted in many ways......there are many folks around and there are people in their business area too.....but it seems quiet. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Once we are done wandering around, we nip down to the bathrooms which are nice too. It was a quick visit and so quick, I realised later I had left my sunhat on the back of the stall door......few years ago I was notorious for losing hats and having to replace them......but, hadn't done that for a while......hey ho...…*
> 
> *We go out and ask for an ODC to take us back to RP, and there isn't any available.....so one of the guys, I forget his name, offered to get one of their own cars to take us back.....we are very grateful to him for doing so...….and we are back home in a few minutes...…..*
> 
> *This service is excellent and a fabulous perk of staying onsite. It`s complimentary apart from a tip of course. *
> 
> 
> Seeing your review of Sal's is helping me get excited for our April trip!
> I also love pineapple on pizza.  The best part is that putting jalapenos and pineapple on my pizza would help insure that no one else in my family would take my pizza!
Click to expand...


----------



## keishashadow

More great posts, taking me back .  

All the local parks there have started to really amp up the Xmas decorations last few years.  It’s such a great way to get into the holiday vibe with a late Nov/early Dec. visit.



schumigirl said:


> Thanks!!!! The parade was excellent and we did like where we stood this year as opposed to last year...…
> 
> More pics to come.....



We did the APH area this year, standing just past the bend onto the street.  IMO was not conducive to taking pics.  Much prefer the macy’s Area.

Tom is getting fancy on the pic taking . Nice shot, may have to swipe the concept lol



schumigirl said:


> Lol.......you’re welcome!! Always glad to help..........
> 
> He is rather easy on the eye in most pictures.........
> 
> Yep, like that picture..........


Ah, yes, he is a treat.  Does he ever take a ‘bad’ picture when in that character?


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> My daughter loves the chocolate stampede! She started ordering it on her birthday at about age 10. She called it "The Deliciousness!" Her 15th birthday is next week, so we may be having the deliciousness again soon!



Oh my goodness.....I love that description!! If I liked chocolate I’d use it too......lol......

It is quite an amazing dessert........hope she has a lovely birthday next week.......


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you liked the pictures......Sals is amazing........

Lol.....yes, I adore pineapple on pizza  and bbq sauce which irritates one friend who is 100% Italian........she won’t go out with us if we go for pizza.......and yes jalapeños too........Tom loves it too so I kinda have to share with him.....although at home he never gets that.......I do!!!! All mine........lol......

Your trip is just around the corner.......you must be so excited.........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> More great posts, taking me back .
> 
> All the local parks there have started to really amp up the Xmas decorations last few years.  It’s such a great way to get into the holiday vibe with a late Nov/early Dec. visit.
> 
> 
> 
> We did the APH area this year, standing just past the bend onto the street.  IMO was not conducive to taking pics.  Much prefer the macy’s Area.
> 
> Tom is getting fancy on the pic taking . Nice shot, may have to swipe the concept lol
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, he is a treat.  Does he ever take a ‘bad’ picture when in that character?




Our evening coming up soon.......

Loved the decorations.........they really did make it feel Christmassy without being OTT. Although......I love OTT too......I’m easy to please with Christmas.........long as it’s good!!! 

Yes, someone said the AP area wasn’t the best.......did you see the AP Lounge in the Studios was being extended till March 31st......not a great place but if you need to charge phones and such it would be ok. 

Boys and their toys!! We did get another shot like that.....I think....up close so it’s not flattering in any way!!! 

Oh Capt Jack Sparrow.........yep, he always looks good.....in character......


----------



## smiths02

schumigirl said:


> Glad you liked the pictures......Sals is amazing........
> 
> Lol.....yes, I adore pineapple on pizza  and bbq sauce which irritates one friend who is 100% Italian........she won’t go out with us if we go for pizza.......and yes jalapeños too........Tom loves it too so I kinda have to share with him.....although at home he never gets that.......I do!!!! All mine........lol......
> 
> Your trip is just around the corner.......you must be so excited.........


I'm from California, so I have an excuse on the pizza. LOL

My kids got a free kids meal at LongHorn for having good report cards (I think one of their classmates's father manages the local one).  They are begging to go. Maybe this weekend.  Although, we are trying to curtail the eating out due to funds and diet.


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> I'm from California, so I have an excuse on the pizza. LOL
> 
> My kids got a free kids meal at LongHorn for having good report cards (I think one of their classmates's father manages the local one).  They are begging to go. Maybe this weekend.  Although, we are trying to curtail the eating out due to funds and diet.



I just love pineapple and jalapeño on everything!!! They’re perfect with a lot of things.......

How lovely, what a nice treat and well done to them for having such good report cards........always good to hear. 

Hope you get to Longhorn this weekend......I hear you on the diet part though......this time of year is so difficult to get back into any kind of healthy eating.........

I’m sitting here fighting the urge to go open some potato chips!!! I can hear them calling me!!! Lol......


----------



## shh

that christmas parade was just wonderful - love seeing these pics and reliving it. So glad we saw it on our 1st night before I got sick, since we never made it back to Universal like we planned. Loved the minions floats the best. 

Sure wish they still let passholders be balloon handlers...that must have been so much fun for anyone who got the chance to do this in the past!

How's the passholder area for the mardi gras parade? Is it a good spot?


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> that christmas parade was just wonderful - love seeing these pics and reliving it. So glad we saw it on our 1st night before I got sick, since we never made it back to Universal like we planned. Loved the minions floats the best.
> 
> Sure wish they still let passholders be balloon handlers...that must have been so much fun for anyone who got the chance to do this in the past!
> 
> How's the passholder area for the mardi gras parade? Is it a good spot?



Oh I know....such a shame you got sick!! It`s not fair is it...….yes, the minions were lovely. They are so cute and Gru is a real favourite of mine...….

It does look a lot of fun to be a balloon holder....quite a responsibility though!!! 

The passholder areas tend not to be the best places to see the parades....we stood opposite Starbucks near Louie`s last year and, also in front of the Boulangerie both were good as you can see the float approach ....but this year we may have a rethink and stand somewhere else.....not sure where though.....lol.....


----------



## Tink2Day

Love the photos of the parade! The train is so cute. I think I saw a movie once about a Gingerbread man that looked like the balloon one, he was a psychopath or something.
Father Christmas looks like the real one.
Loving your report but fearing that Kyle is getting sick..... (I know he did but am hoping it didn't ruin the trip).  Thank YOU for doing this report, life is REALLY tough lately and this is one of the few things bringing any joy to my life!


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> Love the photos of the parade! The train is so cute. I think I saw a movie once about a Gingerbread man that looked like the balloon one, he was a psychopath or something.
> Father Christmas looks like the real one.
> Loving your report but fearing that Kyle is getting sick..... (I know he did but am hoping it didn't ruin the trip).  Thank YOU for doing this report, life is REALLY tough lately and this is one of the few things bringing any joy to my life!



Thanks so much, always glad to see you post .......I’m glad you enjoyed them........a psychopathic gingerbread man!! Sounds very weird.....lol.....

Well, yes, he did get sick, but he made it to NASA on the Thursday which was one of the main things he wanted to do on his trip........and he felt fabulous that day which we were pleased about!! It was The Thursday night and the next day he really went downhill. 

Oh bless you!!! I’m so sorry things have been so tough for you....I truly hope things improve for you.......sending many hugs to you.........


----------



## schumigirl

*WEDNESDAY DECEMBER 5TH...………….*​

*The day we took the least pictures ever...………*



*Another night we slept like exhausted babies...….this morning I lay for a while before moving as I just wanted to go back to sleep....but as always, it just doesn't happen.....so I eventually get up and open the drapes to quite a depressing sight.....it looks cold and the wind is blowing. *

*The forecast the night before was for temps to be around low 60`s, but right now it was showing as 48F. *

*I went through and woke Kyle up to see how he was and he said ok......so we would do the parks today again. Although I was tempted to hit up the mall......but parks it was as we were mainly doing what Kyle wanted to do this trip. *

*Once we were all showered and dressed we headed upstairs to the lounge for breakfast......we got settled and we were enjoying our breakfast. I did glance at Kyle a few ties hoping he`d be fine as tomorrow was the day he was most looking forward to....NASA. I prayed he`d feel good enough to go......I didn't keep asking him how he was, as there`s nothing worse when you don't feel 100% and someone keeps asking you how you are feeling...….I just kept a sneaky watch on him. *

*I ask one of the girls what the weather is like and she says it is really, really cold...….and mentions it`s the wind that's making it feel worse....she says it`s nasty and one of the other girls says the same thing...and she`s from the North!! So I guess it`s going to be cold. I decide I`ll take my winter hat I brought for getting off the plane when we land back in England...….*

*We finish our breakfast and decide we won`t really need sunscreen, but Kyle does put some on the back of his neck as it will be exposed….and he catches the sun so easily...….so that took only a few moments.....*

*We go downstairs and decide we`ll go to IOA and enjoy the morning there...…I had put on long leggings, Tom had long trousers on and Kyle had knee length shorts on!!! But......how bad could it be...……*

*We came out the elevator, opened the door facing the pool and stepped outside...……*












*Holy Moly!!!!! It was bitingly cold...…..really, really bitter......and Elida had been right...the wind was nasty...I had never felt this before in Orlando...….I did remember one year when we left in November, and it had been cold...that was in 2010. But this...…….this was entirely different...….we are quite used to cold where we live....we face right on to the North Sea......so I`m not a softy with weather.....but...…….*






​



*I stopped dead in my tracks, turned around and announced I was going nowhere and back into the hotel......Kyle said he wanted to go put on long trousers...….sensible decision......Tom looked at me and said what will we do.....of course Kyle wanted to go to the park.....so Tom said he would go with him after he got changed...….*

*I said of course they should carry on and still go, but no way was I wandering round a park in that cold wind......it would be miserable......and going on rides like Hulk, would just be painfully cold!!!! I said I`d go sit in the Club lounge with my Ipad and wait for them to come back...I could pass a morning easily doing that...*

*So, they headed off and I went back into the lounge whereby a couple of them laughed when they saw I was planning to hibernate in here all morning...…..Elida said she told me it was bitter!!! She said it would still be cool tomorrow but the wind would be missing,  so a much more pleasant day all round. *

*I sat down at our usual table and it was lovely.....the sun was creeping around and was soon streaming in the windows I was sitting at..…..and I was like a puppy in a basket at this point...….I was basking in the heat coming from the heaters and now from the sun that was perfectly positioned for me...….*

*I did take some pictures of the new hotel on I Drive......of course it has progressed since then...….the parking garage will be so convenient for the hotel too and looks to be a decent size...….*






















*My morning passed quickly, between internet and chatting......and around midday or just after my two guys meandered in looking......yep cold...….*

*They had gone to IOA and did a few rides like Hulk, Doom, Spider-Man, Kong and FJ......went back and did Hulk, Doom and Spider-Man again....then walked back exclaiming it was cold, but now the sun was higher it wasn't just as bad, but it was that dreaded wind that made the day unpleasant...….I was so glad we hadn't gone to KSC today. *

*But, there had been a reason.....there was supposed to be a rocket launch on the Tuesday and it had been postponed. They only had a short window in which it could take off again, so it was going ahead today around 1.15pm......so that was one of the main reasons we weren't going today......we weren't sure how things operated with a launch day, although it wasn't a major launch, it would still attract interest. So, Thursday suited us better....*

*I asked them where they wanted to have lunch......Kyle asked if we could go to Jake`s.....he does like it in there and the food too....but of course, he wanted to see the launch from the hotel in an hour or so. We were happy to eat at Jake`s too......we had planned to go to Orlando Ale House tonight on Kirkman, so a lighter lunch would be good...…..*

*There was no wait for a table today, although it was busier than I imagined......and we were seated in minutes......Kyle despite being cold orders his daiquiri......and demolishes it in around one minute.....so we get him another as we order food...….*













*Kyle is going for the flatbread instead of the slightly huge pizza he usually gets.....with just bbq sauce and cheese on it.....and it came with fries...…*​











*And Tom and I rather simply went for the Crawfish Chowder...….although when it arrived it was cool....very cool, so unfortunately we had to call the waiter over and told him they were cold.....I hate sending food back and will avoid doing so unless there is a problem with it.....and cold soup is never nice. He was so apologetic and immediately said he`d get fresh ones.....and they did come out boiling hot and a slightly larger serving we noticed than the bowl I had taken a picture of...…..it was filled to the top of boiling hot chowder. *













*We adore the chowder in there and it`s one of the dishes we always look forward to enjoying in Jake`s.....Kyle loved his flatbread but was conscious of the time till the launch. We may have helped him enjoy some of the fries as he couldn't eat them...…….*

*We paid the check and went up to the lobby and we were in time to see the launch.....it was a SpaceX Dragon resupply spacecraft. Not a huge launch, but impressive all the same as we had always missed launches while we were there.....sometimes by a day......and we are huge Space/Astronomy/NASA nerds...….moreso Kyle and I but we all enjoyed seeing this one. *

*We went up to the room and I said to Kyle that dad and I wanted to go to Mount Dora as we had run out of the lovely Chipotle Olive Oil we get from there...….it takes around 30 minutes or so to get there, so I said if he didn't want to come that was ok......but he said no, he`d come along too as he had never seen Mount Dora.....*

*We grabbed the car keys as I put on another top on top of the one I had on already and the one and only sweater I had brought....……we all only had fleecy`s as jackets...….*







​



*They thought this was funny somehow........we went down to the lobby and braved setting foot outside......it wasn't as bad as this morning, but it wasn't the heat we are used to...….this wasn't fun.....*

*The drive wasn't much fun either...….the route we always take had roadworks and somehow...…"someone" took a wrong turn despite the satnav telling them to go straight on.....and we heard the famous word from our Satnav lady...…."recalculating" *






​



*This wasn't unusual for us...…...lol...…..*

*This journey was taking much longer than normal, I turned round to speak to Kyle and he was asleep.....now I felt bad for coming out at all......he looked wiped out......although he said later he had been so comfortable he just shut his eyes for a few minutes and woke up as we arrived in Mount Dora.....it is a comfy car!!! *

*And eventually we did get there...….almost an hour since we left...….I said to Kyle we would just go get the Oil and then head back and he could stay in the car if he wanted, but he wanted to at least see the place we spoke of so fondly...…..*

*We only really wandered down to show him the Lake and of course there was a giant Christmas Tree......I`d bet this quaint little town would have some beautiful events going on for the festive season...…but, we didn't look......maybe next year……..and bless him he did pose for a picture...…..*











*We left and went straight to the Oil store and Kyle did glance around and agreed it was a nice little place.....but we grabbed two bottles of the oil we wanted, had a quick look around and got back in the car.....*

*They do sell beautiful products in here......so many flavours of light and dark balsamic vinegars too as well as all the oils they do. They also sell smoked maple syrup which was gorgeous....and we planned to buy some of that but they had sold out. He said it would be in on Saturday, but we wouldn't be back up this trip. He suggested we email before our next visit and he`d make sure there was some in for us......how lovely.....and good service.....*




















*This must have been the shortest outing we have ever had in all our trips. But I wanted to get Kyle home and into the warm...….me too if I`m honest!!!! *

*We drove back our normal route and it did only take 30 minutes. Tom dropped us off at the doors of RP and went to park the car......we headed up to the room and turned the heat up...…..*

*Kyle just wanted to go lay down for a while, so we told him we`d go up to the Club lounge so he could sleep......and would come back down to see how he was. He was chalk white right now.*

*We decided we wouldn't be going to the Ale House tonight and would eat in the hotel......so up in the lounge of course everyone was asking where he was....when we told them he wasn't feeling so good they offered to get him anything he wanted.…..we thanked them and said we`d let them know if he did.....*

*We passed some time up there and even nibbled a few items form the choices on offer and they were nice....just a few bits though, and Tom went down to check on him......he was awake and had asked for some of the flourless chocolate cake from Jake`s.....one of the girls offered to order it for him, but we said we`d go down and then go eat ourselves...….and again they said whatever he needed they`d get for him.....so kind. *

*It looked lovely out our window so I did take one shot......the pool had been closed as it was just too cold to keep it open...….it`s always weird seeing it empty early evening...…..*












*Tom went down to get Kyle`s chocolate cake from Jake`s as a takeout......and Kyle said he felt a bit better but wanted to stay in the room tonight......told him of course, anything he wanted to do.....I said we could postpone KSC till Friday or Saturday if need be......he said he`d see how he was in the morning. I was gutted he wasn't feeling great....*

*I have to say the sight of the cake cheered him up immensely...….it was huge!!!!! *

*He was watching tv and I said we didn't have to go out, but he said he`d be fine, so we went down to Orchids for some sushi...…..Kyle doesn't eat it, so we don't tend to go when he is with us.....although you can order from Jake`s menu there too. *

*We sat at the tables tonight and Tom ordered a beer and I had wine as I had some in the lounge earlier.... it is so nice in here...although when they change it to the new revamped sushi bar it sounds gorgeous!!! I cannot wait to see that...….the grab and go that is in here in the mornings is being relocated to a proper grab and go over the other side of the lobby......again, it`ll be lovely. *












*We had snacked upstairs in the lounge so we weren't massively hungry and decided to get two dishes to share and a few slices of smoked salmon.....we do love that!!!! *

*We ordered along with the smoked salmon the Dynamite and Volcano rolls as we do like it quite spicy......the other spicy one we love is the Mexican roll...….if we had room we planned to order that later...….*













*But, we didn't...….it is quite filling, plus what we had nibbled on earlier had made us not as hungry as we thought...…..we also only had one drink as we just planned to go back upstairs and relax in the room. *

*We did joke on the way up in the elevator if Kyle was in our bed sleeping I was taking the rollaway and Tom could rough it on the pullout.....I wouldn't have been surprised as Kyle does like his comforts!!! *

*But, he was sitting on the sofa watching tv and drinking water.....and said he felt much better......he said it was the cake that helped…...of course it was...….lol*






​


*We sat for a couple of hours and watched a movie.....no clue what it was.....but this was kind of nice.....we usually don't sit in the room and just watch tv...…..Tom poured us a glass of wine and Kyle had some orange juice the lounge had sent down......and he did look better I have to say, just tired. *

*Yes, I know he`s an adult......but, you don't want to see them poorly however old they are...….so we were glad to see he had picked up a bit. *

*Eventually, around 10.30ish we decided to call it a night and head for bed.....Kyle had his bed pulled over before we could blink!!! And we said our goodnights and briefly spoke of how much we were looking forward to the next day.....finally we would see KSC...…..

*


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Our evening coming up soon.......
> 
> Loved the decorations.........they really did make it feel Christmassy without being OTT. Although......I love OTT too......I’m easy to please with Christmas.........long as it’s good!!!
> 
> Yes, someone said the AP area wasn’t the best.......did you see the AP Lounge in the Studios was being extended till March 31st......not a great place but if you need to charge phones and such it would be ok.
> 
> Boys and their toys!! We did get another shot like that.....I think....up close so it’s not flattering in any way!!!
> 
> Oh Capt Jack Sparrow.........yep, he always looks good.....in character......



Darn it, I knew I forgot to do something...missed the lounge completely.  For that matter forgot to lug my kiddo to see Fallon, no loss there lol.

Kyle had more ‘down’ days this trip than I realized, sounds like he really tried to soldier on through feeling crappy.  Have to laugh, think I’ve met my frozen anything strawberry match.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Darn it, I knew I forgot to do something...missed the lounge completely.  For that matter forgot to lug my kiddo to see Fallon, no loss there lol.
> 
> Kyle had more ‘down’ days this trip than I realized, sounds like he really tried to soldier on through feeling crappy.  Have to laugh, think I’ve met my frozen anything strawberry match.



lol....you’re not missing anything with the AP lounge........and yep, missing Fallon won’t have him losing sleep for missing it.......

Oh he did miss a few days Janet.....bless him.....but next day up is KSC.....he was brilliant there.......but then went rapidly downhill!! But, we just wanted him to enjoy that day as it was the one day he’d so been looking forward to....

Glad you’re still enjoying reading along.........


----------



## I-4Bound

I agree. The AP Lounge was a huge disappointment!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> I agree. The AP Lounge was a huge disappointment!



Yep, they could have made it a place where folks really wanted to spend some time in during the day......and no bathrooms confused me a lot!!!


----------



## schumigirl

​


*THURSDAY DECEMBER 6TH...……*​
*FINALLY...…...KSC...……..*


*Not sure if I was worried how Kyle was going to be today, but I didn't sleep the best last night....I thought I heard him up a few times, but apparently he didn't move the whole night. Although I must have slept as Tom said he got up and I never moved.....but I did have that worried feeling he was going to be ok.*

*I had also, just for fun organised an alarm call from Spider-Man...….why not....better than a dull automated voice telling me it was time to get up......and at 5.45 exactly I got my call......and as expected he was very exuberant and keen we should get up and start the day!!!*

*So, Tom forgot I had arranged for this call and asked who it was......I replied Spider-Man and he said yeah right...….lol...….*

*I got up and poked my head through to the sitting area and Kyle was already awake.....I think he heard the phone ring in our room. And he said he felt good!!!*






​


*I think we were all pleased he was ok......I wouldn't say he was 100%, but he was certainly fine for a day to KSC...……*

*One by one we were all showered and dressed and we all decided to wear long trousers and the warmest tops we had with us, and we were happy to see it wasn't to be anywhere near as cold as yesterday......no wind today.....much more pleasant.*

*We walked into the lounge just as they opened and one of the girls, Elida looked shocked to see us so early, she did laugh when we walked in and wondered why we were early......lol....we had never made it this early for breakfast as we never do EE. But she then remembered we were doing KSC...that explains it......we are if nothing else, usually creatures of habit...…and she told us it was a LOT nicer outside today...no wind and it would be warmer...….that, we liked to hear.*

*It was quiet in here this morning so we had our usual cereal for Kyle and toast and croissants for us with some coffee and we didn't spend a lot of time here today......once we were done we headed downstairs and took what we needed for the day.*

*We turned onto Turkey Lake Road and went for fuel, I picked up a couple of packets of cough sweets as I felt a slight sore throat developing and Kyle had been taking some too and his were done. We filled the car and headed off finally for the day we had waited so long to do.*

*It doesn't take too long to get there, you go past the airport and it`s more or less a straight road......you can`t miss it. And the weather was beautiful...…the scenery too is very pretty once you pass by the Orlando area.  *

*We chatted all the way there about one thing and the other and we were so happy to Kyle so animated about today......he was feeling good. We decided the thing we were most excited to see was the Space Shuttle. Closely followed by Saturn V.*

*We hadn't bought our tickets ahead of time and we had asked advice from Samuel in the lounge if we should purchase any extras, or would the standard entrance ticket be enough for a first visit....he suggested the standard day ticket should be fine for us as there was quite a lot to do anyway......he was right and we were glad we took his advice.*

*You can see the Vehicle Assembly Building from miles away.....we had seen it years ago when we went to Cocoa Beach...….we were on the beach and even then we were surprised you could see it so clearly. This building is amazing and one of the icons so synonymous with KSC...…...so many facts about it...… just some taken from their own site...……*


*One of the largest buildings in the world by area, the VAB covers eight acres, is 525 feet tall and 518 feet wide.*
*The VAB high bay doors are the largest in the world at 456 feet high and take about 45 minutes to completely open or close.*
*The building is home to the largest American flag, a 209-foot-tall, 110-foot-wide star spangled banner painted on the side of the VAB.*
*It is made up of 65,000 cubic yards of concrete and its frame is constructed from 98,590 tons of steel. It stands atop a support base of 4,225 steel pilings driven 164 feet into bedrock.*


*It really is massive...….and so impressive.*

*The whole place is huge and impressive though...….at 34 miles long and roughly six miles wide, the entire place  covers 219 square miles...….impressive!!!*

*We approach and we get more excited to arrive...….roads are well signposted and very clear....you really can`t miss this place.....even we couldn't get lost!!*












*As we drive along the path towards the entrance, there is grass and water either side of the road.....and I see my first real life alligator!!! It was just sitting half in and half out the water...….I don't like them, have no desire to see one close up or from a distance.....it was just the first time I had actually seen a real live  one in it`s natural habitat...…..horrible things!!!! I`ve always been glad Kyle never wanted to go to Gatorland or anywhere similar......not for us. But, it was something to say I had now seen...….and would be happy to not see another so close.*












*We pull in and pass the signs for where to go and where to turn.....you can`t miss the entrance and it is impressive too...…..*




























*

I turned round to Kyle who had a massive smile on his face...….and we both just grinned at each other.....*






​



*I think the parking for the day was $10, absolute bargain........The car park is almost deserted......almost. There was a few Japanese tourists getting out of cars and a school tour which was quite small. But we did feel incredibly lucky to visit when it was so quiet...….*











*We got parked, on the second row.....no issues there and headed out ready to begin this day...….*












*The prices are excellent..….they really are....we really did get our monies worth and more by the time the day was finished...…*

*Tom went over to the regular counter and purchased our entry for the day......as Kyle and I veered ever closer to the entrance......but we were in no rush, we did have all day and by the looks of the non-existent crowds we wouldn't have any trouble seeing all we wanted to.*











*I loved this!!!!!*










*Although I hadn't noticed the tourist with the Elton John glasses on!!!*






































*Once we had gone through the entrance, where there was a brief and cursory bag search and I have to say the employees we had encountered so far were wonderful......so very friendly and all wanted everyone to really enjoy everything the place had to offer.*

*We looked at the map and Kyle wanted to do the Heroes and Legends show......it`s a full screen 4D show where you feel as if you are travelling in space...….you see it all through the eyes of the earliest space travellers and what they experienced.... Then you see those inducted into the U.S. Astronaut Hall of Fame. It sounded a lot of fun.*












*We would come out at the rocket garden later...…..*











*
I had my hat off now as it was already warming up nicely......you still needed a light jacket at this point, but so much nicer than yesterday...……*












*You walk up the path towards the entrance of the theatre and pass by some of the rockets on display...…the Mercury Atlas and Mercury Redstone were the two we saw first...….*












*We got to the top and there was one other couple waiting to go in and one man on his own.....this guy was intense. Very intense. Now Kyle loves all this and has done for years, but this guy looked as though his life depended on getting into this theatre first right now...…..we hung back as it wasn't going to be mobbed with five of us...…..we were just enjoying being here right now...…*





















*You first go into an ante room and see some images on a 360-degree screen that connects into a film called “What is a Hero?” featuring astronauts, celebrities and ordinary people talking about their heroes. *

*You then go through to the theatre which is 28 feet tall and wrap around.....one of the best places is on the top tier and as far back as you can as you can see the whole panorama.....However, it did made me feel extremely woozy as you do feel as if you are moving and you are standing up. There are three tiers of space to stand so you do get a good view of the whole show wherever you stand. But, it was so interesting. In a nutshell, it`s a 7  1/2minute movie, “Through the Eyes of a Hero,” that tells stories about four astronauts — Alan Shepard, Neil Armstrong, John Glenn and James Lovell. They show old clips and also use enhanced computer generated images too. It`s supposed to make you realise that we think of astronauts as heroes and teaches us about the meaning of courage. They travel to places that are inhospitable to man and downright scary if truth be told!!! *

*Once you have watched that part, you then go through and see all the displays before seeing the Hall of Fame.....*

*The pods and displays are all designed to show "A Hero is"  It includes astronauts’ artifacts and special characteristics of heroes. The designers built displays to show each of their nine qualities. A hero is passionate, curious, tenacious, inspired, confident, disciplined, principled, selfless and courageous. *

*Here you can see a Redstone rocket suspended overhead along with the Sigma 7 capsule.*




















*Each pod is designed to look like the inside of a space capsule and contains items of interest — many of them donated by astronauts — and offers other interactive components. You can hear some amazing audio and some video of certain astronauts with particular subject named at the front of the pod.  There are also holograms in some. *











*
Below is Deke Slayton’s World War II bomber jacket. It is so small. *

*Donald "Deke" Slayton was one of the original Mercury 7 astronauts, but he never flew in that program. Because of a heart condition, he was grounded for decades before being approved and flying in the Apollo-Soyuz Test Project, the first joint mission with the Soviet Union.*

*This man was so interesting. He had an amazing life, and a full life.....sadly passed away with brain cancer in 1993. *










*There are so many other pods and fascinating artifacts to enjoy, but I won`t post them all...I would be here all day on them alone!!! *

*Then you move on to the rather large display which copies exactly the original consoles of the Mercury Mission Control room, and the map of the world on which the Friendship 7 was followed. John Glenn was on this. *




















*The Gemini 9 capsule. Scarily small.*​




















*The Statue of Alan Shepard is located at the entrance to the Hall of Fame.  He was the first American to travel into space and participated in Mercury Redstone 3, Apollo 14 and the Mercury Atlas 10 missions. Another true hero. And again, fascinating guy who actually developed  Ménière's disease, but stayed with Nasa and eventually did go back into space aged 47 to complete the Apollo 14 mission with his famously smuggled golf clubs aboard!!! This guy sounds like he would have been a lot of fun to be around. *

*I have no idea what I`m saying to Kyle below...…..*










*It is a fabulous place and amazing sight to see.*



















*Next up.....The Rocket Garden...…..*


----------



## Cara

I am excited to read this part of your trip! We have never been to KSC. The first part of the day looks awesome! Glad to see you get to go back next December. Will Kyle go along with you then too?


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> I am excited to read this part of your trip! We have never been to KSC. The first part of the day looks awesome! Glad to see you get to go back next December. Will Kyle go along with you then too?



We loved this day!! Genuinely one of our best days ever........KSC is just amazing........I’m only sorry my pictures and written description just won’t do it the justice it really deserves.......I’ve had to edit and cut back already as I could write for hours on minute details........but I won’t....lol......

Yes, we got flights booked at the weekend and yep, Kyle is coming back again.......well, he put his vacation request in today......shouldn’t be an issue hopefully....can’t see there being a rush for that time of year......

Glad to still have you reading along.......


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

Looks like another great family outing and I'm so glad Kyle woke up feeling better this day. What a disappointment it would have been to have had to miss it. 
I've never travelled to this area, Carole, but you make it all look and sound so appealing! I am beginning to feel like I need to do a long Universal trip with a rented car so I can do more than just the Theme Park "bubble". Your trip reports really help me to see how much more Florida has to offer other than just rides and "characters"!


----------



## schumigirl

AprilDreamsOfDisney said:


> Looks like another great family outing and I'm so glad Kyle woke up feeling better this day. What a disappointment it would have been to have had to miss it.
> I've never travelled to this area, Carole, but you make it all look and sound so appealing! I am beginning to feel like I need to do a long Universal trip with a rented car so I can do more than just the Theme Park "bubble". Your trip reports really help me to see how much more Florida has to offer other than just rides and "characters"!



Thanks so much! 

Yes, we all would have been so upset if we had missed going here this year.......it was a long awaited visit! 

There really is so much to do outside of the parks and immediate areas.......we love getting around and going to places out with the tourist area....like Mount Dora, going to places like Yellow a Dog Eats.....it’s never ending where you can go.....and so many are well within a day trip, or even a couple of hours. 

We didn’t get to St Augustine this trip, but it’s a real highlight of a place to visit and plan a day there in March....so beautiful. But, many places are much closer. 

We still love the Universal parks, and enjoy our resort time......but yes, I’m sure you would love having the car and get around a bit........if ever you need suggestions.......will be happy to help........


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> Maybe try and build up a little.......do you do any rides that are “slightly thrilling”?



I took the chicken exit on 7 dwarfs mine train lol. Does that answer your question lol? But I like the slow atmospheric rides and at WDW and Universal there are enough of those to keep me happy. A lot of theme parks really have nothing in between rides for preschoolers and hulk level coasters so that's why I love Orlando so much!! 



schumigirl said:


> But, we honestly never get bored here, and although we don't spend all day every day in the parks, we do spend a lot of time riding and reriding and just enjoying the whole atmosphere of the parks.....and if some don't get or understand that......who cares!!!! We love it...….



Why do people who aren't happy with their decision question people who are obviously there because they want to be?? Doesn't make sense at all. I guess theme parking and touristing aren't for everyone, but I think I could stay in the Orlando area for months or even years and not get bored.



schumigirl said:


> Can`t help but think this gingerbread man is a little...…..well, kinda creepy......



Quite creepy!!



schumigirl said:


> It is a fabulous place and amazing sight to see.



I loved KSC when I went years ago when my kids were smaller. I think it's time for a repeat visit.


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> I took the chicken exit on 7 dwarfs mine train lol. Does that answer your question lol? But I like the slow atmospheric rides and at WDW and Universal there are enough of those to keep me happy. A lot of theme parks really have nothing in between rides for preschoolers and hulk level coasters so that's why I love Orlando so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people who aren't happy with their decision question people who are obviously there because they want to be?? Doesn't make sense at all. I guess theme parking and touristing aren't for everyone, but I think I could stay in the Orlando area for months or even years and not get bored.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite creepy!!
> 
> 
> 
> I loved KSC when I went years ago when my kids were smaller. I think it's time for a repeat visit.



Lol........ah ok.......gotcha!!! So no Hulk ride for you then........

Yes,there is still loads to do in the parks......definitely something for everyone........us too, we never get bored there and love every second we’re there.......and the heat helps too of course.......

You would love KSC now!!! One of the employees there told us of the additions and changes over the last few years.......so you would have so much more to see.......we can’t wait to go back........although won’t go back until December when Kyle is with us...don’t think he’d forgive us if we went without him lol........

Can’t be long till your February trip coming up........you’ll be so looking forward to it......have to say I admire anyone who can “run” anything or anywhere.........it’s a lot of work to put in!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*
We came out of the Heroes and Legends exhibition very awestruck and fully overwhelmed with pride already.....to see what those men and women achieved was incredibly moving and we had already learned some things we didn't know. It`s funny, I expected to just enjoy the day, I didn't  really think about how much we would learn from every area we visited...…*

*The first one to really catch our eye was the Saturn 1B which is undergoing extensive renovations...…It launched Apollo 7 which was the first crewed mission of the Apollo Program. It was also used for tests of various things before the Apollo missions, before the Saturn V rocket was available.  In 1973 it launched three missions to the Skylab space station.*

*On January 27th, 1967 on Launch pad 34, three astronauts died in a fire in a rehearsal for a planned Apollo 1 launch on February 21st of the same year. This was due to be the first manned launch in the moon landing program. The men who perished were Gus Grissom who was the 2nd American into space, Roger Chaffee and Edward White. So this rocket for us was a very emotional thing to see knowing the history of it.  *

*The final mission using a Saturn 1B was the Apollo/Soyuz Test Project in July 1975 which docked a NASA spacecraft with a Soviet Soyuz 19 spacecraft. The experiments conducted and the docking training was all used in the future for Mir and the International Space Station. It also ended NASA`S manned space programme until the introduction of the Space Shuttle in 1981. 
*










*Although it is being restored, you can still see how impressive it is and the work is being carried out with eyes of the public being able to follow everything they are doing......the engineers on site were happy to answer any questions if you got the chance to speak to one of them. *







































*This one spans the length of the rocket garden and is being completely renovated inside and outside. This was the smaller and less powerful predecessor to Saturn V that we were looking forward to seeing later. *











*There are some plexiglas windows so the public can watch some of the restorations take place while the engineers are working through 16 months of work to repair and fortify the booster among other things. *

*The work will include temporarily separating the rocket into its stages to access its interior structures. And of course many more interesting (to us) but very technical details...….

While much of the work will be done where the public can watch, some of the restoration will require moving parts to specialized facilities.*

*According to the engineers onsite, they said work should all be completed by October this year which rather ironically is almost the anniversary of 51 years since the Apollo 7 mission. So, happily by the time we go back next year we should be able to see it completely restored and resplendent once again. *











*The other rockets there to see are the Mercury Redstone, famous for putting the 1st and 2nd American astronauts into space, and rather weirdly, Ham the Chimpanzee into Orbit in I believe 1961....and he made it back!!! *

*Mercury Atlas was known for John Glenn  the first American to make this orbital journey when he was launched into space on February 20th, 1962 aboard Friendship 7. He orbited the earth 3 times in just under 4 hours. I can`t even imagine that and how he must have felt...…*

*Juno 1 and Juno 2. Juno launched America`s first satellite into orbit and Juno 2 was sent to the moon in 1959 to capture images, but although it did actually fly too far from the moon it did manage to capture info on objects in space and radiation too. *

*Gemini Titan II was an Intercontinental Ballistic Missile that was supposed to impart nuclear weapons across the sea. However, this was never used in this way, but, its reliability made it the obvious choice to launch future Gemini missions.*

*Atlas Agena launched so many missions that captured thousands of images of the moon, including when we did land on the moon with Apollo 11.*

*And the Delta. This was never used for any human missions but it launched the Mylar balloon into orbit which enabled the first television signal to cross the globe which in turn led to huge advancements in communications systems. *

*This year KSC is taking collection of the Delta II. This next info taken from directly from their website...…*

*A Delta II rocket launched NASA’s Mars rovers Spirit and Opportunity and the Phoenix Mars lander. It also launched many GPS missions for the United States Air Force. With more than 150 launches in its history, this is only a snapshot of the successes the rocket as enabled. *

*So we will look forward to seeing this one too!!! First addition to the rocket garden in years. *





























*This capsule was so small to sit in….and not very comfortable...….but they managed it...….you just couldn't imagine going anywhere in it.....especially not thousands of feet up into orbit!! *





















*While they still wandered around I went over into the shade.....we had no sunscreen on and it was getting very hot now.....and I wanted to send off an email and picture to my brother in law who I knew would like to see some pictures I had taken on my ipad…...so I sat in the shade for 10 minutes or so.....and sent the email and images...…..it was lovely and peaceful and Kyle and Tom were a joy to watch as they interacted with this place and it`s employees. 

You can take an audio tour of the Rocket Garden and have a guide take you round and explain what they all did....and he sounded very good actually......and not boring which my writing up of this might be.....lol.....I am a bit geeky at times......but he was full of amazing information and imparted it in a very affectionate way. *












*They found me after having an extensive conversation with some of the working engineers.....and Kyle was glowing already...….and we still had the main features to see yet. *

*We were heading to see the Space Shuttle and of course on the way there are plenty of things to draw and delight you......and the fact it was a beautiful day helped immensely...….the heat was surely building by now and we were so glad to feel the warmth of the sun on us....so different from yesterday...….*











*This was the most amount of people we saw all day...….*










*We didn't opt to do the Astronaut training experience, it might be something Kyle would want to do next time.....we heard only good things about it.....actually we didn't and have never heard a single bad thing about anything to do with KSC. *

*We all had already decided one day wasn't enough and were already planning to come back another day. Not this trip unfortunately, but next time Kyle was with us. *



















*This space capsule was on show to educate the evolution of space capsules and how far we have come. *










*
This Imax experience we missed out today, but again Tom and Kyle will do it next time. I don't think I`ll do any of them again as it just affected my equilibrium too much and made me feel a little off while it was running....but they would enjoy them...….*











*
Kyle`s eye was caught by so many things including this...which I have to admit, I have no clue what it is.....he is at work or I`m sure he would tell me...….but it sat outside the gift store which was large and had a huge amount of merchandise. *











*Next up was The Space Shuttle Atlantis...….we were so darn excited for this!!!! 


*
*

*​


----------



## bobbie68

Hi glad that Kyle felt better for KSC. It is such a bummer to get sick on vacation. We have not been to KSC yet but plan on it soon. Many years ago I won a sweepstakes that included KSC tour and lunch with an astronaut. The tickets are set to expire in 2020 so I think we will do this. I love the rocket garden, it is amazing. 

Glad that it turned out everything you hoped it would be. It's so nice to see your child smiling and enjoying themselves no matter how old they are.

It is interesting you mentioned Mt.Dora that was one of my places to look at for moving but it was a little to far out for us for commuting. I will still check it out one time. I have made a list about 10 places down there we area going to look at this summer for living. I am excited to see them.

I love your food pics. Everything just looks so good and my restaurant list is growning LOL!!

Look forward to the rest of the report!


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Hi glad that Kyle felt better for KSC. It is such a bummer to get sick on vacation. We have not been to KSC yet but plan on it soon. Many years ago I won a sweepstakes that included KSC tour and lunch with an astronaut. The tickets are set to expire in 2020 so I think we will do this. I love the rocket garden, it is amazing.
> 
> Glad that it turned out everything you hoped it would be. It's so nice to see your child smiling and enjoying themselves no matter how old they are.
> 
> It is interesting you mentioned Mt.Dora that was one of my places to look at for moving but it was a little to far out for us for commuting. I will still check it out one time. I have made a list about 10 places down there we area going to look at this summer for living. I am excited to see them.
> 
> I love your food pics. Everything just looks so good and my restaurant list is growning LOL!!
> 
> Look forward to the rest of the report!



Thanks bobbie……

Oh you should take advantage of those...I`m sure you would love it....what a lovely thing to win!!! 

Yes, we did have a fabulous day and we were so happy he did make this over anything else as we were all looking forward to it so much. 

Mount Dora is gorgeous.....we`ve visited it three or four times in past trips now....we could happily live there because it`s slightly further out.....only around 30 minutes back to Universal area. But, I can see it could be a commute for a lot of people. 

Yep, we do love our food.….we missed a few places this past trip but come our March trip I`m sure they`ll be back in rotation...……


----------



## JaxDad

schumigirl said:


> *This capsule was so small to sit in….and not very comfortable...….but they managed it...….you just couldn't imagine going anywhere in it.....especially not thousands of feet up into orbit!! *



Plus you would have to imagine a lot more control panels and stuff in the capsule taking up even more room AND having to wear a very bulky space suit! Crazy!

We're planning a KSC trip soon. I have not been in a while. I was fortunate to view a shuttle take-off there in the late 90's. It was pretty awesome!

Great, great report @schumigirl!


----------



## JaxDad

schumigirl said:


> *Kyle`s eye was caught by so many things including this...which I have to admit, I have no clue what it is.....he is at work or I`m sure he would tell me...….but it sat outside the gift store which was large and had a huge amount of merchandise. *


I'm pretty sure that is a replica of a Martian Rover--Opportunity I think.


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Plus you would have to imagine a lot more control panels and stuff in the capsule taking up even more room AND having to wear a very bulky space suit! Crazy!
> 
> We're planning a KSC trip soon. I have not been in a while. I was fortunate to view a shuttle take-off there in the late 90's. It was pretty awesome!
> 
> Great, great report @schumigirl!





JaxDad said:


> I'm pretty sure that is a replica of a Martian Rover--Opportunity I think.



I had it in my head it was a Martian something or other.....lol......

Yes, we marvelled the whole day how you couldn’t even be the tiniest bit claustrophobic to begin with but add in the suits, helmets and everything else......wow! 

You definitely need to go back soon....it is beyond fabulous! I am very jealous.......Would have loved to have seen a space shuttle take off........

And thank you......I’m so glad you’re enjoying reading along........


----------



## angryduck71

I really need to take Davy to KSC!  I'm so glad the illness that I know is coming held off some for this day!


----------



## KathyM2

Looks like you guys really got your money's worth at KSC!! It looks like there is so much more to it than I remember, maybe some of it is what's new in recent years like you said. Looked like a lovely day too, and so glad Kyle was feeling better.


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I really need to take Davy to KSC!  I'm so glad the illness that I know is coming held off some for this day!



I thought about you and Davy a lot while we were there.....I know you would both love it!!! You need to add it in next time you go back.....Although you’ll struggle to get Davy to leave the place.......lol.....there is more to see than what we did so of course......any excuse to go back!! Not that we need one.....truly amazing and awe inspiring place. 

Yes, glad it held off and he got to enjoy today before the dreaded lergy hit!!!


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> Looks like you guys really got your money's worth at KSC!! It looks like there is so much more to it than I remember, maybe some of it is what's new in recent years like you said. Looked like a lovely day too, and so glad Kyle was feeling better.



Oh we really did. 

We all said, really they could charge five times the cost and it would still be worth it to spend a day there......it really was one of the best days we had and yep, the weather was so beautiful......it would have been miserable if we had gone the day before with how cold and windy it was. 

Thank you, yes, we were so pleased he was ok today


----------



## acndis

So glad you had a wonderful time at KSC.  We went a couple of years ago and were amazed!  It was wonderful and we did not have nearly enough time.  We loved everything we saw.  We did the lunch with an astronaut and thought it was just terrific.  Kyle and Tom might enjoy it.  The lunch was not bad, either and of course, we were blown away by Atlantis.  Can't wait to read your review.


----------



## schumigirl

acndis said:


> So glad you had a wonderful time at KSC.  We went a couple of years ago and were amazed!  It was wonderful and we did not have nearly enough time.  We loved everything we saw.  We did the lunch with an astronaut and thought it was just terrific.  Kyle and Tom might enjoy it.  The lunch was not bad, either and of course, we were blown away by Atlantis.  Can't wait to read your review.



Thanks so much.....

We did think of doing the lunch next time......we’d all love that....all three of us are (were)engineers by trade (all different types of engineering) so anything like that is beyond fascinating to us.......yes, the food wouldn’t be too important it would absolutely be for the experience, I’m glad to hear you enjoyed it.....and yes, there just doesn’t seem to be enough time to do it all......

Atlantis absolutely blew us away!!! Review coming up soon..........


----------



## Spike101

Phew! Just spent all morning reading this TR Carole, very entertaining and its given me hope that I may be able to summon up the courage somehow to go on The Hulk, maybe not RRR though!


----------



## schumigirl

*We headed up to what was the most anticipated part of the day...…*

*The Space Shuttle Atlantis. *

*Before you enter the complex and see the real space shuttle, you are overwhelmingly welcomed by a full-size, upright, replica shuttle and two rocket boosters. *

*The 184-foot-tall exhibit does give you a sense of the enormous size and power used to thrust the shuttle into space before we see the genuine Atlantis Shuttle. *
































*This shuttle was the final shuttle to be used in the space program and landed at KSC for the final time on July 21 2011. After this it would go on permanent display at KSC and helps tell the amazing story of the Space Shuttle`s 30 year program. *

*For this final display planned in the Kennedy Space Center Visitor Complex, they shrink wrapped, lifted and then in Nov 2012, they slowly and I would imagine incredibly carefully tilted the 152,700-pound spacecraft  at such an angle that had only been previously seen like this when it was in space. This was finally opened to the public in June 2013.*

*Enterprise was the first test space shuttle. It never made it to space and wasn't even capable of spaceflight. It was built without engines or a heat shield. However, it gave massive contributions to the shuttle program as a test vehicle and helped make everyone sit up and take notice of this very new project. You can of course see it now on Intrepid Sea, Air and Space Museum on the Hudson River.*

*The Space Shuttle Program began after many years of research and dedication in 1981 and the first Shuttle launched was Columbia.  John Young and Robert Crippen were the two brave astronauts who made the inaugural flight into space and were gone for two days before returning and landing safely. *

*Challenger was the next one which unfortunately ended in a huge disaster when she exploded 73 seconds after lift off and killed everyone on board. This is the one I think I vividly recall the most. According to NASA later it wasn't officially classed as an explosion although that's what we all saw.*

*A seal in the shuttle’s rocket booster designed to prevent leaks from the fuel tank during liftoff weakened in the frigid temperatures and failed, and hot gas seeped through the leak. The fuel tank itself collapsed and was ripped apart, and the resulting flood of liquid oxygen and hydrogen created the huge fireball believed by many to be an explosion. I guess to me and many others it was still an explosion. *

*That tragedy then suspended the space shuttle program, and no shuttles were launched for nearly three years. This was an unusual launch as one of the astronauts was Christa McAuliffe, a teacher from New Hampshire. She was selected form over 10,000 applicants to take part in the NASA Teacher in Space Program and she won. She was supposed to be the first teacher in space. A true tragedy. *

*Discovery was the successor to Challenger in 1990 and is most famous probably for placing the Hubble Space Telescope into Orbit and this has given us amazing knowledge and understanding of the cosmos and will lead to so many leaps forward into the future research into Space and Beyond. *

*In 1995 Atlantis successfully docked at the Russian space station Mir, I remember that too as it was the start of a great collaboration between the two nations. *

*Columbia in 2003 was another immense tragedy for NASA and their astronauts. Columbia broke up as it returned to Earth, killing all seven astronauts on board. NASA immediately suspended space shuttle flights for more than two years as it investigated another huge disaster. *

*The long investigation team determined that a large piece of foam fell from the shuttle's external tank and breached the spacecraft wing. This was a known problem and NASA came under intense scrutiny politically and in the media for not doing enough to prevent this, and it probably was preventable. *

*So soon after Challenger which saw another catastrophic failure.  The Columbia disaster directly led to the retirement of the space shuttle fleet in 2011.*

*Although this was a devastating time,  the space shuttle was flying regularly again by 2006. *

*In 2008 Atlantis delivered the ESA`s Columbus laboratory to the International Space Station (ISS). And in  2010 it delivered the Cupola, a robotic control station with seven windows that provides the ISS crew with a 360-degree view. And today we certainly reap the benefits of all the efforts. The images we get from the ISS are truly spectacular. It is something we do try and catch as it flies over us in the UK...….you can track its path and where and when it will be visible anywhere in the world. *

*Atlantis was almost the hardest working of the fleet..... it flew so many missions bringing crews to space stations and equipment into orbit. It has flown to the Mir space station seven times, and will have flown to the ISS 11 times, and went 33 times into space. *

*It was the first shuttle to launch an interplanetary probe and the Magellan showed us images of Venus we would never have seen before. And in 1989 it launched Galileo to study Jupiter and managed to catch a comet impact with Jupiter too. It was also the last shuttle to visit and conduct repairs on Hubble. *

*So, seeing this exhibit was a massive experience for us who have followed all the advancements made into space flight and will continue to do so for many years. *​

*Walking up the path towards we were so excited and Kyle said he felt a bit nervous...…we passed a couple of employees on the way up and they were so keen for us to enjoy the exhibit....they chatted briefly and asked if we had been before, and we said no this was our first time......and one of them said something I often to say to people who are experiencing Potter for the first time.....he said he wished he could see it again for the first time too.....you could see how much love and affection he had for the whole place and it was infectious. But, I understood exactly what he meant by this comment. *











*
And of course every ride ends in the gift shop...…..lol.....*











*
You go into a pre show of two shows where a giant screen shows a film on the origin and history of the Space Shuttle.....and it was incredibly interesting......in the first screening you can sit down....we missed the start and it is pitch black when you enter the huge room.....we managed to take little steps all the way over to the back wall to sit and we saw a few minutes of the first show. *

*You then go through and can see a giant screen and of course the very intense man was again desperate to be at the front......when I say there were around 10 people in the whole room, I`m not kidding*

*We stood slightly further back so we could see the whole scene from a slight distance...….It was loud and I have to say I had to grab onto Tom`s arm as it was incredibly realistic and I did feel as if I was falling over at times. *





















*Kyle and Tom suspected there would be a huge reveal after this ended.....I had no idea......so when the screen very dramatically retreated to it`s full height......I was blown away by the sight that was before us...….*

*In all it`s resplendence and glory was this amazing and spectacular piece of American history.....this was why we were here and it was as wonderful as we expected it to be. *

*I`m not ashamed to admit I burst into tears, something I never expected to do in a million years......Kyle was speechless and just looked incredibly awestruck as he gazed at this magnificent machine that has and will shape our future history in so many ways. *

*The lady employee came over to me as Tom was snapping away and said not to worry, people get emotional all the time and gave me the biggest hug.…..I didn't feel such an idiot at that point. But seeing this and knowing what it had taken to get it into space in the first place, all the tragedy and hard work just overcame me a little. I think Kyle was feeling the same way, but of course not as emotional as his mum!!! He just looked totally wowed and then he came over to give me a hug too...….*












*That sense of pride never left us the whole day. Although we aren't Americans we still felt that tremendous pride in everything that had been achieved here......and even afterwards in getting it into this cavernous building for display was overpowering. I did like how it was displayed as if it was conducting a mission and not just in a regular stationary position......it is suspended 36 feet in the air but you feel as if you can just reach out and touch it, almost as if you are a part of it as it feels so close. *











*
When I say we have hundreds of pictures today alone.....I`m not exaggerating. I have loads on my ipad too which are beautiful and one with Kyle in is now my home page.  This must be the day we took the most pictures ever!!! *











*Seeing it at an almost 360 degree angle is unique as it would only be seen like that in space...…*





















*We hadn't moved very far forward at this point...….we were still struck with the impact of being in the presence of such a phenomenal piece of history.  *


















*And of course the giant thrusters below are unbelievably huge up close...…..I`ve been advised the technical data for these should be left out..….lol......ok. But, impressive...….*

*Kyle filled me in here with all sorts of specifications and details from his vast knowledge on the subject.....and really he should write this up, I`m sure he`d do a better job than I as I was kind of rendered a little vague as I tried to take all of it in..…..his knowledge is impressive...…..and I did glance at him and think...….*





​































*Even as we wandered around other exhibits housed in the building you are always drawn back to the shuttle itself...….there are so many interactive displays to enjoy and I don't think we utilised even half of them.....touch screens to fill you with more detail than you could ever remember to visual displays to convey size and shape of things in space and beyond. *












*And of course you can pretend to be flying a shuttle yourself...….*




















*Yes, I`m a geek too...…..*





















*Further around the displays is a life sized replica of the Hubble Space Telescope. The education and knowledge we have received from this rather amazing piece of technology is never ending...….*

*The launch of this telescope which was a joint effort between the United States space program and the European Space Agency, Hubble orbits 340 miles above the earths surface. *

*It`s unique vantage point allows Hubble to collect information astronomical objects and phenomena more detailed than any ground based observatory. *

*There are too many things it has discovered to cover here in this little trip report but in 1994, Hubble stared at what was thought to be a vast deserted area of space for ten days. It found there were actually many galaxies there, but very faint and very far away. No other telescope could have seen such a place. *

*In 2004 it looked back billions of years to the earliest age and discovered the universe is 13.7 billion years old. Before Hubble we could only decipher it be anywhere between 10 and 20 billion years old. *

*It took the first picture of an extra solar planet outside our own solar system. *

*Hubble today is still relevant and still productive, but it`s replacement is even more impressive. It is the James Webb Space Telescope which is six times larger in area than Hubble and will be placed even further away from earth. James Webb was a NASA director and I believe he created the Apollo program, or at least one of them that put man on the moon. This is a truly amazing piece of technology to teach us even more of our creation, past and by logical conclusion our future too. The possibilities are endless and incredibly exciting going forward. *




















*One of the school tours that were there followed us a little as we toured around this area of the facility. I have to say they were the most polite and well mannered children on a school visit I had ever seen....but, one little lad asked his teacher how long that man had to stay up there as he had been there since they came in...….lol...…his teacher winked at me and said he`d come down when he needed the bathroom...….the kid was happy with that answer......although the little lad and his group did keep peering surreptitiously up at the exhibit in case he moved suddenly.*





























*Of course we had to go back around again and see it all again up close...…..this was where we stood back to wait for a group of children to finish what they were writing up about the Shuttle and when one young man  aged around seven saw we were waiting to take a picture, he insisted they move to the side while we took pictures.....we said no it was fine, but they had moved to the side at that point. I was genuinely surprised to see a school group so well behaved and made sure I spoke to their teacher to let them know how lovely the children were. *




















*
Before we went to the lower level we took a close image of the underside of the shuttle and another from the rear of the exhibit...…..*



















*
Next up is the lower level of the display and lunch!!!!


*


----------



## jacksdadcan

Wow!  I think we might have to a trip to KSC on the next itinerary... getting chills from your pics alone


----------



## schumigirl

Spike101 said:


> Phew! Just spent all morning reading this TR Carole, very entertaining and its given me hope that I may be able to summon up the courage somehow to go on The Hulk, maybe not RRR though!




*WELCOME SPIKE *

Glad you joined in...…...and glad you liked it...….

Oh RRR is easier than Hulk for me......it`s just that first climb and it is so much darn fun!!!!!  The Hulk is a lot of fun too though......if I had to choose only one to go on though, I guess it would be Hulk...….

Once you go on it once, there will be no stopping you!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

jacksdadcan said:


> Wow!  I think we might have to a trip to KSC on the next itinerary... getting chills from your pics alone




Oh my goodness...it really is the best day possible outside of the parks......it is so memorable and as I said we never saw everything we wanted to in our one day....and already we are looking forward to going back this year....we`ll do some of the same things, but certainly add in a few selected treats...….


----------



## J'aime Paris

Such an impressive write up Carole!!
I'm embarrassed to admit that going to KSC has never even crossed my mind....I need to re-think that position!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Such an impressive write up Carole!!
> I'm embarrassed to admit that going to KSC has never even crossed my mind....I need to re-think that position!



Thank you so much!!! I’m glad you enjoyed it.......I genuinely have to hold back from filling in every single minute detail about everything......it would take me months to complete this trip report if I did that!!!

Oh you absolutely should consider going......I think I said it earlier, but, we expected to love the place, we just didn’t know how much we would love it. Beyond impressive.

I teased Kyle and said we’d go back in March or May...he really wasn’t happy....lol....we wouldn’t really go without him......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Awesome!!! I can’t wait to get to KSC and finally see it all in person! 

Thanks for the great info and wonderful photos as usual!!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Awesome!!! I can’t wait to get to KSC and finally see it all in person!
> 
> Thanks for the great info and wonderful photos as usual!!!



You are so welcome!

I’m so glad you enjoyed the KSC part so far.........you will love it when you get there.......and prepare to want to go back before you’ve even left the place!!!


----------



## cynditech

Whew - all caught up - looks like another amazing trip!  We haven't been to Kennedy yet, but it's on our list of places to visit!!! I totally know what you mean when you're kid isn't feeling 100% - I'm always asking a million times, are you ok?!?!?!  LOL!  Looks like we do that regardless of their age!

I was thinking of you guys this week - we were at Uni for a day (after a Disney cruise).  Talked hubby into getting an AP!!!


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> Whew - all caught up - looks like another amazing trip!  We haven't been to Kennedy yet, but it's on our list of places to visit!!! I totally know what you mean when you're kid isn't feeling 100% - I'm always asking a million times, are you ok?!?!?!  LOL!  Looks like we do that regardless of their age!
> 
> I was thinking of you guys this week - we were at Uni for a day (after a Disney cruise).  Talked hubby into getting an AP!!!



Yay for the AP!!! Hope the cruise was a lot of fun too.........how lovely, nice to get some sunshine during the winter months........did you do one park at Universal or a bit of time in both? Always nice to do either though........you’ll have to get a few trips planned now to make use of those AP’s.......

It really was a fabulous trip and Kennedy was a real highlight for us,......I’d bet you’ll love it when you do go.

Yes, it’s hard not to keep checking with the are you ok questions......lol......I would get a lot of don’t ask me I’m fine....yep, it never changes even when they’re adults......actually my mum still calls me the baby of the family.......technically I am, but I’m 51   Guess it really doesn’t ever change........


----------



## schumigirl

*
Heading downstairs we realised we still had a few things to see and do down here too, and again we missed out a whole lot of interactive detail you can enjoy with your family...….I believe you could easily spend 2 maybe 3 days going around everything and experiencing every little thing on offer...especially if you have children of a suitable age who want to touch and experience everything. *











*
Even seeing the underside of the Space Shuttle was impressive.....and we were all still amazed at the size of it when you see it up close...…it looks smaller when you see it on tv...although doesn't everything!! *











*The whole area downstairs is amazing...….there is an awful lot of amazing in this day!!!! *

*
But, before we hit the interactive areas we wandered through some of the displays that basically showed you life on the Space Shuttles and how they deal with day to day activities like eating and visiting the bathroom....all the little things that children always think of when asked what they want know about space travel lol...…..*











*I could not for one minute imagine sleeping in this little area that looked like it was a mixture of a padded cell and a coffin...…*










*The next area was probably the most sombre part of the whole day and the one area that was very difficult to experience. *

*Forever Remembered is a tribute to the 14 astronauts who perished in both the Challenger 1986 and Columbia 2003 disasters. *

*This permanent memorial was revealed to the public in June 2015. I hadn't realised it was as new as it was, I assumed it had been there for a long time till we saw it. *

*The memorial was actually kept secret from most employees of the complex and when it opened with a small and tasteful ceremony, it was in the presence of two NASA administrators who had also previously been astronauts, and family members of the lost crews. *

*They worked together to create this amazing and heartfelt display that you see today and have included personal items that meant something to each one of them and individually and collectively you see what impact they had on history with their many great achievements....*

*Between them you can see cowboy boots and a Bible that belonged to the Commander of Columbia Rick Husband, Michael Anderson’s  childhood lunch box with the Star Trek logo on it, and it made you think of a little boy who had already started dreaming about going into space and looking to the stars as his future..... there is a karate outfit and a sword belonging to Challenger mission specialist Ronald McNair that show how much show he loved karate.*

*Sheet music that indicated Challenger mission specialist Judith Resnik’s love of music, and apparently she was skilled as a pianist. A camera and hiking boots suggest Columbia pilot William McCool loved the outdoor life and took advantage of that whenever he could.  Every single item tells a part of their life to us. *​
*Some of these items were very kindly given on loan for this display by the astronauts’ families. For us it showed them on a more personal level, not only an astronaut who gave their life for us to make advancements, but so much more. Not all families gave a personal item for the memorial. *

*Although I`m aware of all the individuals that perished during both disasters, the one that stays in the forefront of my memory is Christa McAuliffe. *

*She was a 37 year old teacher who had won her place to participate in this mission back in 1985. She was to be the first teacher in space. She seemed an amazing woman who fully grasped the dangers she faced but did it all the same......she could have been anyone that we all know and I think that is embedded in everybody`s consciousness....she was just a normal lady. She hadn't been trained as an astronaut for many years, but still went through the rigorous training and came out with a desire to educate and help be part of our future discoveries with her input in this mission. *

*Christa McAuliffe captures her role as the Teacher in Space aboard Challenger with the quote  “I touch the future. I teach.”  *

*I didn't see any personal items in Christa`s particular memorial, but I could have missed it if there was something. *

*I was in two minds to take any pictures in here before I went in, but speaking to an employee beforehand she said they actively encourage picture taking...…but even so, I felt a little uncomfortable doing so. *

*This was so emotional. More emotional that I think any of us realised it would be. Walking round and taking the time to read all the information and see personal items was a greater impact than I expected. You can spend time reading and learn about each and every one of them.....what made them so special to their families and ultimately to us too. As one employee said to me later, they gave their lives for us, and  they certainly did. *

*Throughout the whole display it was, I believe a conscious decision from NASA not to show any images of either Shuttle falling apart. The memorial was to show how these amazing people lived their life, not how they gave the ultimate sacrifice. I think that was the right decision. We all remember these disasters clearly and always will. *

*Ultimately, and something I am a little ashamed about as it was so upsetting,  I didn't get through them all. I will next time though. *









*Outside of where the individual astronauts memorials are there are a couple of items that were recovered later from the disasters. They really don't need much explaining. *

*The first piece of recovery with the American flag still proudly emblazoned is from Challenger. *










*
And below are the recovered window frames from the Columbia cabin. *




















*An employee spoke to me later I said how emotional and upsetting it was to read, but it should be seen and never forgotten....she fully agreed and said yes, it had been designed to be as emotional as it was.....*

*Charles Bolden one of the administrators who helped create and open the memorial said this...….*

*“The artifacts here on display are not easy to look at. Many of them are on display for the very first time,” It is our hope that by making them available for the public to view, we will help remind the world, that every launch, every discovery, every measure of progress, is possible only because of the sacrifice of those we have lost.”*

*After a brief bathroom visit and a face wash as my eyes looked red and raw right now, we began to explore the other areas of the experience. *

*And another of the star attraction from below of course...….*





















*This area below is a lot of fun. You can do many things for fun including land the space shuttle...…*

*Easier than it sounds. Although I have to say, I have never in my life played a play station or games console of any kind......so I have none of the abilities that folks that do have......Kyle and Tom I`m looking at you......so when I had a go at landing the shuttle interactively......I failed in very dramatic circumstances. *

*I could not angle the joystick in any way shape or form to even remotely land.....so I crashed every single time...….and sometimes it cut me off before I could even attempt it again!!! Although...….have to say.....my two didn't do much better...….at one attempt neither of them even reached the runway and someone ended up facing the sky!!!! For three engineers we were remarkably poor...…..*

*I also couldn't manipulate the robotic arm to do anything other than seemingly move in the opposite direction...….I gave up on that.*












*The bottom of the Hubble shows the diameter of the space telescope and reminded us how huge the next one is going to be...…*











*You can go on the shuttle take off experience....and normally we would have done it, but Kyle just wasn't taking any chances as I think it wouldn't have taken much to knock him off how ok he felt today...…the lady was telling us all about it and made it sound like something we would enjoy doing......next time. I said to Tom we need to come back twice to do everything we missed this time. *

*Although we were leaving this area, I think it stuck with us the whole day and beyond. It`s something that we will never forget we have seen and always remember the men and women who sacrificed themselves in such dangerous conditions. We have nothing but the utmost admiration for them all, and for the astronauts who continue to put themselves in peril to this day. *

*And of course the other side of the day so far, is the tremendous pride and admiration we have for them all too......The Space Shuttle Program is among one of the finest achievements we have and will certainly have an impact on our future. *

*So, after another glance through what was around us, we decided it was time for lunch. And we headed through to the gift store. It`s much smaller than the main one as you exit the bus tour, but we still glanced around. *








































*We would wait to buy anything we wanted in the main store later. *

*But, now we were all a bit hungry...…*

*We had been told by Samuel from the lounge that the food options were ok, nothing special, but we all agreed with him that you didn't come here for the food choices, so anywhere would do. *

*We had passed this place on the way to Atlantis and thought it would do fine as we were planning to do the bust tour out to Saturn V display after lunch. *











*
It was immaculately clean and not too busy...…...we had a quick look at the menu and decided, yes, we liked the look of it here...…*


























*There are automated machines where you put in your order and your cards....you can make all sorts of substitutions and alternatives on here......then you went forward and collected your order when it was ready.*





















*Kyle had decided to have the macaroni and cheese, Tom went for a burger and added cheese and bacon, and I opted for the pulled pork sandwich....we all got fries and drinks. It certainly wasn't an expensive place. *

*To the side of the tables were a whole load of condiments including a very nice barbecue sauce which went lovely with the pulled pork. It was nice, but not great. Tom said his burger was a bit dry, but Kyle loved his macaroni...…..*

*It was very saucy and had a lovely creamy texture......I think Tom and I wished we had ordered it now. Although I did enjoy the pulled pork, and the fries were really nice......*​











*We sat for a while and just spoke about our morning. It had certainly had an emotional impact on us that we hadn't expected. But, at the same time we were enjoying it so much. Much more than we thought we would, although I suspected Kyle knew just how much we would as he had looked into it a little more than us....him and Samuel had enjoyed some nice chats about the place and what it meant in today`s quest for the future. *










*Next up...….on the bus and Saturn V.

*


----------



## Cara

Seeing Atlantis up close and personal -- wow! Lt. Col. Terry Wilcutt, a NASA astronaut, is an alumnus of the college I attended (Western Kentucky University). I believe he both piloted Atlantis and served as a Mission Commander on two separate space missions. He also piloted and commanded two others missions (on Endeavor, I think). I would love to see that!


----------



## cocofifi

Carole - I’m so lazy about posting. It seems I pull up your trip report installments when I have a few moments to spare; fully intending to going back to make a comment. I look forward to and enjoy each and every post.

 Thank you so much for the positively  beautiful KSC entries. You had me tearing up a couple of times. We absolutely need to make time for this on our next trip down.  As always, looking forward to hearing about the rest of the trip.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Carole, I have loved reading this trip report! Our youngest daughter was born the day before Endeavors final launch at KSC and we had a great view of it from our hospital window! The nurses gave us some great mementoes to take home and I made a shadow box out of them. If you look to the far left in the circled area of the photo, you can see Endeavors final blast off.


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> Seeing Atlantis up close and personal -- wow! Lt. Col. Terry Wilcutt, a NASA astronaut, is an alumnus of the college I attended (Western Kentucky University). I believe he both piloted Atlantis and served as a Mission Commander on two separate space missions. He also piloted and commanded two others missions (on Endeavor, I think). I would love to see that!



It was unbelievable. To have followed the whole program since I was young and then to finally see it was amazing.....and seeing Kyle see it all was very special too as he has such a love for the subject......

Isn’t it a small world! I always think it adds a bit of extra interest when someone who is local or has a connection to your area is involved in something.........fascinating. 

Yep, you would enjoy seeing everything there..........


----------



## schumigirl

cocofifi said:


> Carole - I’m so lazy about posting. It seems I pull up your trip report installments when I have a few moments to spare; fully intending to going back to make a comment. I look forward to and enjoy each and every post.
> 
> Thank you so much for the positively  beautiful KSC entries. You had me tearing up a couple of times. We absolutely need to make time for this on our next trip down.  As always, looking forward to hearing about the rest of the trip.



Oh don’t worry my friend......I’m just glad you’re enjoying it so much.......yes, life does get into the way sometimes......

And thank you!! This part of the trip was both emotional and exciting at the same time....... it tough as it was to see some of it, we wouldn’t have missed it for the world. I hope you do get to visit at some point......I can throughly recommend a day there.........

Rest of the trip coming up.....I need to think about finishing this one soon........it should have been finished by now......but again.......life pops up at times.......lol........

Glad you’re still reading along though.....always lovely to see you post......


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> View attachment 378121 View attachment 378118 Carole, I have loved reading this trip report! Our youngest daughter was born the day before Endeavors final launch at KSC and we had a great view of it from our hospital window! The nurses gave us some great mementoes to take home and I made a shadow box out of them. If you look to the far left in the circled area of the photo, you can see Endeavors final blast off.



Oh wow!!! Truly amazing.........that must have been spectacular to see from such a wonderful vantage point.....and while celebrating your second daughter’s arrival too!! 

Extra special touch with the gifts, that was so lovely of them.......and the pictures of your daughters are beautiful too.......

I’m so glad you have enjoyed this one, thank you.......shouldn’t be too long till it’s all wrapped up.......


----------



## Tink2Day

Here's my story to join the rest.
Columbia landed in my home State due to a flood at Edwards AFB in California, it was a dry lake bed landing. We could usually spot the shuttles way up when they were coming over to land at Edwards.  Also, the same site the Columbia landed was the training site for the shuttle 'pilots'. We are a State rich in Aerospace connections, National Labs (the Trinity site). One of our native sons (there were several) and former Senator was a geologist (the only one who walked on the moon) is the last surviving crew member of Apollo17.  Met him once, fascinating man.

Your trip looks spectacular and Kyle is in his glory!


----------



## cynditech

schumigirl said:


> Yay for the AP!!! Hope the cruise was a lot of fun too.........how lovely, nice to get some sunshine during the winter months........did you do one park at Universal or a bit of time in both? Always nice to do either though........you’ll have to get a few trips planned now to make use of those AP’s.......
> 
> It really was a fabulous trip and Kennedy was a real highlight for us,......I’d bet you’ll love it when you do go.
> 
> Yes, it’s hard not to keep checking with the are you ok questions......lol......I would get a lot of don’t ask me I’m fine....yep, it never changes even when they’re adults......actually my mum still calls me the baby of the family.......technically I am, but I’m 51   Guess it really doesn’t ever change........



We did both parks - in just the one day - so kinda rushed, but totally worth it!!!  We figure we know we're going back for HHN this year, so we will use the passes at least then (can you tell I'm counting down the days until HHN)!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Really enjoying reading your KSC experience.  Glad I didn’t spoil the ‘big reveal’ of the shuttle. Hoped you’d be blown away by it . I remember being stunned into silence, rarity lol.  Find the entire day there to be a rather profound emotional experience. 

So interesting to read other poster’s reflections re the program & their visits.

I thought the gift shop had some interesting stuff, the way a good museum is wont to do, and the prices seemed reasonable...well, as far as touristy gift shops tend to roll.

Ps next time try the salad, Pittsburgh style, order fries and toss them on top


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> Here's my story to join the rest.
> Columbia landed in my home State due to a flood at Edwards AFB in California, it was a dry lake bed landing. We could usually spot the shuttles way up when they were coming over to land at Edwards.  Also, the same site the Columbia landed was the training site for the shuttle 'pilots'. We are a State rich in Aerospace connections, National Labs (the Trinity site). One of our native sons (there were several) and former Senator was a geologist (the only one who walked on the moon) is the last surviving crew member of Apollo17.  Met him once, fascinating man.
> 
> Your trip looks spectacular and Kyle is in his glory!



Wow that would have been amazing to see......I often used to think how nervous these guys must have been when this program began, not only because it was so new, but knowing every single moment of every flight was watched with so much interest around the globe. That would add to my nerves!!! 

How fabulous you got to meet one of them too!!! I would have been so overawed to meet any of them........

Thank you, I think most folks feel something strong for the Shuttle program, anyone I’ve spoken to certainly has and your story of how you met one is amazing......

I’m glad you’re enjoying this one and yep, he was in his glory today


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> We did both parks - in just the one day - so kinda rushed, but totally worth it!!!  We figure we know we're going back for HHN this year, so we will use the passes at least then (can you tell I'm counting down the days until HHN)!!!!!



Oh that would have been so much fun........even if you were a little rushed, you know the parks well enough and sounds like you did have a lot of fun too....and yes, HHN is just around the corner.......well, kind of......lol.......

But it’s true, it’ll be here before we know it.......it’ll only be a few more months before all the speculation starts again about houses and zones for this year.........yep, counting the days too


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Really enjoying reading your KSC experience.  Glad I didn’t spoil the ‘big reveal’ of the shuttle. Hoped you’d be blown away by it . I remember being stunned into silence, rarity lol.  Find the entire day there to be a rather profound emotional experience.
> 
> So interesting to read other poster’s reflections re the program & their visits.
> 
> I thought the gift shop had some interesting stuff, the way a good museum is wont to do, and the prices seemed reasonable...well, as far as touristy gift shops tend to roll.
> 
> Ps next time try the salad, Pittsburgh style, order fries and toss them on top



Thanks Keisha.......yes, we were totally blown away by the reveal!!! I think Kyle and Tom guessed but I wasn’t thinking further than what I was watching or doing what I was doing at the time......so it was fully overwhelming to see.....yep me too......to render me speechless it takes a lot too......doesn’t happen often!!

But, yes, it was a fully overwhelming day while being so enjoyable at the same time. 

The gift shop was excellent as we left, some very unique items and we did buy a few things there.....Kyle bought himself a limited edition silver coin in a lovely little display case and we got a few other things, but yes, prices were good...

Pittsburgh style??? Don’t the fries go cold on top of a salad???


----------



## schumigirl

*
There are plenty of maps around the relatively small visitors centre site, but it encompasses a lot of exhibits and is quite deceptive in size. *












*As we head over to the area where we get the bus for the Saturn V display we spotted something kids (and adults) will love...….well, we did...….*

*It`s* *a Kugel Fountain. This is a nine ton ball of granite that shows 88 Constellations and 1,100 stars etched into the black granite. Also known as a "floating" sphere fountain, this is where the sphere sits in a shaped hollow within a pedestal, what we is the globe or sphere almost as if it is aquaplaning. Although this weighs nine ton, the efficient bearing means it can be moved with some light pressure......basically a good shove will do it. The engineering details all around this place fascinated us beyond anything!!!! *












*
I think Kyle almost exerted himself giving it a shove...….but it`s one of those things you have to do.....*












*We then wander round to where the buses are. We had an armband on to show we had the regular day ticket admission and there were clearly marked lines for the separate add on tours you can take. And again, here we found the staff to be incredibly enthusiastic about everything Kennedy has to offer.*

*This was where we made our one mistake of the day......we got on the empty bus and chose to sit on the right hand side of the bus as you look at it......if you are going to do this tour, it is better to sit on the left as you enter. We were behind the driver and we hadn't really looked into what side was better.*

*But, for seeing the Vehicle Assembly Building up close the opposite side would have been better....you`ll see this in the pictures...….but we did get to see other stuff too.*












*The bus holds quite a lot of people and we waited until it was full before we set off today......we did wonder where on earth everyone came from as the place looked empty till now...…*












*When we were full up, the driver set off...….we had heard excellent things about the information the drivers passed on and the way they did it. And our driver certainly imparted a lot of information, but he wasn't very humorous or showed his personality......it was almost like he was reading from a script and didn't deviate in any way from it......this didn't take away from the experience in any way as we knew a lot of what he was telling us, but I think he could have explained the knowledge he was imparting in a more affectionate and amiable way.*





















*It doesn't take long to get to where we are going and we pass what seems to be miles of absolute nothing.....of course the site is huge and it was to be expected.....but eventually we set upon the Vehicle Assembly Building which was part of the tour we were really wanting to see today up close...….and as you can see we were on the wrong side of the bus to see the front opening carefully when we got around to it.*












*Here below you can see one of the Crawler Transporters used by NASA to transport the massive and heavy space shuttle`s and rockets before them to their respective launch pads. *

*These things on their own are incredible feats of engineering. The crawlers are among the biggest and heaviest land vehicles ever produced. The two crawlers that NASA use were simply called  CT 1 and CT 2. Quite dull names when you consider the elegant names of the space vehicles they carried before they would embark on their amazing journeys. *

*They do have a tremendous history all of their own. They transported the first Saturn V rocket and capsule for the Apollo 4 mission, right up to the Space Shuttle Atlantis for its last shuttle mission in 2011. *

*The original one`s first job was to transport the Apollo spacecraft between the (VAB) over to the launch pads 39A and 39B, which were just over three miles for one and four miles for the other.*

*They each weigh roughly an impressive  6.6 million pounds which is just so hard to imagine anything that weight being able to move at all...never mind when you add in the weight of the shuttles or rockets on top. They have a height of up to 26 feet depending on position and what is doing at the time, and has the ability when upgraded to transport an additional 18 million pounds.*

*When the Shuttle program finished, they did look to see if there was a better replacement for them looking forward to the launch of the heavy vehicles in the future, however the experts concluded that they were the best option even going forward. They certainly got their monies worth from these enormous transporters at a cost of around $14 million all those years ago. And they are expected to last beyond the next 20 years or so.....*

*The CT 2 has been upgraded so it can carry the new SLS (Space Launch System) The other is a minor upgrade according to the Engineer we spoke to as it will concentrate on non SLS loads...so both will continue to be of a huge service to NASA and all it`s future endeavours. *













*The Vehicle Assembly Building itself is impressive and so iconic. *

*It was originally planned and built for assembly of Apollo-Saturn vehicles and was later revamped to enable Space Shuttle operations. I think I mentioned the dimensions and facts so I won`t do that again......but it surely is one heck of an impressive building. *













*We crossed one of the equally impressive Crawlerways on the tour.*

*This was quite something to see...….it`s around seven feet deep, 130 feet wide with a 15 feet grass middle area.....and is lined with Alabama River Rock which is incredibly strong......it would need to be with that type of weight rolling along at such slow speeds. *

*This is something I have memories of watching the shuttle or rockets being transported to their launch pads on tv and marvelling at how such a behemoth could move at all!!!!  It is around 3.5 miles long and will ultimately take them to the launch pads 39 A & B. The engineer told us it was repaired and upgraded in 2013 and rock added.*












*
SpaceX was something we ultimately wanted to see too. They have launched some amazing things recently and we watched them live on NASA tv. And of course we had watched the launch of the resupply mission yesterday. Elon Musk is the person responsible for this company existing. And if you have ever seen him interviewed on TV.....he doesn't have the greatest personality...…although he did show some kind of sense of humour by appearing on The Simpsons!! 

*












​











*Launch Pad 39A below, which was originally built for the Apollo program,was modified and altered to facilitate the Space Shuttle. Now, it is leased from NASA by SpaceX and  launched SpaceX`s Falcon 9 and Falcon Heavy. *

*39B is I believe being altered and modified to be used in the new launch of NASA`s SLS. I think we were told there is a smaller launch pad being added or has been added, but hasn`t been utilised yet. *













*To see this historic launch pad was wonderful. Truly wonderful. And created so many memories and thoughts of the history that surrounded so many launches that occurred from here. I think we were all a little amazed at the hill climb the crawler and it`s load had.....I didn't remember seeing it as clear on tv, Kyle knew it was steep for such a vehicle, but again seeing it in real life altered the images you thought you remembered.*











*
Same launch pad from the opposite side. *










*Round about this point the driver slowed down to see if we could see a massive transport plane come in to land here......and it was one of the biggest transport planes I think we had ever seen. He told us what it was bringing in, but I forget..…..we couldn't get a picture of it as it was too low by the time we reached a clearing.....would love to have seen that up close. *

*

Coming up.....Saturn V*


----------



## pcstang

My parents were living in Texas at the time of the Columbia disaster. They had pieces of debris land in their backyard and NASA came and picked them up. Very surreal.


----------



## Tgrgrl

pcstang said:


> My parents were living in Texas at the time of the Columbia disaster. They had pieces of debris land in their backyard and NASA came and picked them up. Very surreal.


pcstang, that is so incredibly moving!! That is still one of the saddest days I can remember. It was a Saturday & my husband & I were in a spinning class at the gym. All these cell phones starting going off around us & the engineers/ NASA people were running out of the class. When we came out, the whole gym was glued to the TV’s and people were in shock, just like 9/11. So many people lost their jobs afterwards and it has taken years for our area to recover economically . So excited for Blue Origin & SpaceX and , of course, the very brave astronauts in training right now.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> My parents were living in Texas at the time of the Columbia disaster. They had pieces of debris land in their backyard and NASA came and picked them up. Very surreal.



It must have been very surreal. And glad they weren’t hurt from any debris. 

We had family, not close family, live where Pan Am flight 103 came down on Lockerbie in 1988. It was around 90 minutes from where I lived as a child for a while. Huge disaster not only for the 259 murdered on the plane itself,  but a tiny little Scottish town near the Borders. Some of the town was completely obliterated and left a permanent marker on life there and of course changed the way we flew forever with the changes implemented in safety and security. Tragic.


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> pcstang, that is so incredibly moving!! That is still one of the saddest days I can remember. It was a Saturday & my husband & I were in a spinning class at the gym. All these cell phones starting going off around us & the engineers/ NASA people were running out of the class. When we came out, the whole gym was glued to the TV’s and people were in shock, just like 9/11. So many people lost their jobs afterwards and it has taken years for our area to recover economically . So excited for Blue Origin & SpaceX and , of course, the very brave astronauts in training right now.



I think these things do stay with us forever and at times come straight to the forefront of our minds for various reasons........

SpaceX I find fascinating but have trouble with Blue Origin.......Jeff Bezos reminds me a dodgy car salesman......but, will watch them with interest all the same. 

I think this must be one of the most exciting times in a while to be an astronaut.....so many exciting things coming up........of course some well in the future........


----------



## schumigirl

*We were glad to get off the bus as we neared the facility......squawking kids are not fun to listen to.....and we also had the guy who thought he knew more than the driver......he really didn't.....he started to get into a spiel about how the driver had got a part about engine thrust capability wrong....he hadn't......Tom and I glanced at him and he then lowered his voice as another man shouted over to him he should get a job here since he thinks he knows so much......oops!!! I think  a few had got fed up listening to him....we had no desire to correct or inform his errors...….I doubt anyone really cared......but why are there always folks who think they know more than the experts...…..yes, I did a very large eye roll though...…*





​



*We had to wait a few moments till the doors opened......I had wandered off as the dull guy was still babbling on about propellants, something we all know about...….so I wandered to the front as they laughed at my indignant expression and desperately trying not to yell at the loudmouth .....*






​












*The first thing we did was watch a short presentation which goes through a brief history of events in 1968 and sets the scene for Apollo 8. *

*You then head into the Firing Room Theatre which has an identical set up to what was the genuine Firing Room for the Apollo launch missions. This was so interesting and it is a good show to watch......if you don't have screaming kids and babies of course...….and thankfully one Staff member asked this one couple to take their children outside...…..which reluctantly they did. Another lady, bless her,  when her child became restless and loud, took her out immediately.....so we managed to see it without screaming children that were really just bored by the look of them. *






























*This was so interesting and we did enjoy it...….but we were here to see what was the largest rocket ever flown. Saturn V.*

*Another incredibly impressive behemoth of a machine!!!! I am not going to write everything there is to write about the history of the Apollo/Saturn V programmes…..I`d be here forever and a day, plus, I do think most people already know as it is such an important part of our history. *












*Saturn V was classed as an expendable rocket and was solely used form the years 1967-73. It was launched 13 times and was the type of rocket that launched humans to the moon. It consists of three stages of all which are equally impressive and you can see incredible detail as you go around the huge display...…*








































*Only when you walk under and along the massive rocket can you really appreciate just how huge it actually is......seeing sizes written down in textbooks don't do it justice...….as for size it is an incredible 363 feet long, it has a 33 foot diameter and has the incredible mass of 6,540,000 lb!!!! And today still holds the record of being the tallest, heaviest and most powerful rocket ever brought to actually operate  and still holds records for the heaviest payload launched. *

*Saturn V rather unusually and impressively still remains the only launch vehicle to carry humans beyond low Earth orbit. A total of 15 flight-capable vehicles were built, but only 13 were flown. An additional three vehicles were built for ground testing purposes. 24 Astronauts were launched to the Moon from December 1968 till December 1972. *












*This rather unique and efficient rocket had three stages. The first was for fuel and the second and third parts were filled with liquid hydrogen.*

*The three parts were all built in different parts of the country and when ready to be shipped from their test area they were very carefully transported. For example  The S-IC, which was constructed in New Orleans, was transported all the way down the Mississippi River to Florida. *

*Here in the VAB they were inspected and then moved to a vertical position. *











*And I did love to see the smile on my boy`s face as he also examined something so incredible...*











*The cost of this was huge. I believe in today`s money it would be the equivalent of $580 million approx overall and in one year alone they spent the equivalent today of $7 million. And it was cost that ultimately was the reason for the cancellation of the last three Apollo flights...…*











*
We went outside at this point as you can see the viewing area that the astronauts families and dignitaries viewed launches from. *

*As we wandered down we saw the sign warning that wildlife may eat you!!!! So we didn't hang around.....*











*
This image of the VAB was taken with my ipad, so apologies for the poor quality as I zoomed right in.....Tom had disappeared back inside at this point......but it was a beautiful surrounding....*











*
Although now I was looking around for snakes more than anything as one of the staff mentioned there had been a sighting of one earlier I wouldn't like very much..……you didn't need to tell me twice...….*






​













*We had a fabulous wander around and studied and read up on so much stuff......and there is a lot to take in......there is also an engineer who is retired that had worked on the project, and will happily chat and answer any questions you might have....bless him, he was lovely and obviously cared enormously about his subject. *

*Below is the Apollo Lunar Module which was designed to land astronauts on the moon of course, this one is the LM 9 and was never flown. The engineer told us it had most of it`s original parts except appears to have all its parts, except for the landing radar heat shield and the surface probes on the feet. *

















































*
I think everyone knows enough about the Apollo program for me not to babble on for too long, but the technology and the efforts that went into this amazing program are extraordinary....and far too much for me to even begin to touch on this simplistic trip report...…..so I won`t even try...….but extraordinary is too simple a word to use to describe it. *













*There are several displays and exhibits around the rocket to enthrall and excite too......one was the piece of moon rock returned on one of the missions...….so, of course, us being us we decided to all touch "the moon" at the same time...…….*











*And the replica lunar rover too...…..*












*There are many displays including several space suits including Alan Shepherds Apollo 14 extravehicular suit, another piece of a different lunar landing vehicle, a large scale model that is cut open to see the internals of Saturn V. *

*There are also theatres where you can see the launch of Apollo 8 and it replicates the landing of Apollo 11. We didn't do any of these theatre`s and like so many other things to do that we didn't photograph or take part in.....we`ll do it next time. *

*The sheer size of this rocket really does take your breath away......and the image of this incredibly historic and proud rocket is hard to forget. This was another memory that would stay with us forever. The Apollo program has truly impacted everything we are doing now with space travel and systems. Mars doesn't seem such an impossible target now as it may have been over 40 years ago......and it is amazing to have seen through NASA and the brave astronauts who were the ones actually risking their lives, what was the origins of everything we are attempting now and making plans for the future generations to conquer and achieve. Simply amazing. *













*We were incredibly sad to leave this display...…we must have spent around 2 and half hours in the company of Saturn V.....and still didn't see everything...….it was overwhelming to say the least and we loved every second of the experience. *

*You walk out to wait at a bus stop and there are buses every 10-15 minutes or so...…and we didn't wait too long......I have to say the buses are alright....they could be doing with being a little comfier, but they`re clean. *

*We once again pass the VAB and are still marvelling at the sheer size of it......of course now we had seen some of the rockets it had stored we could see why it need to be the size it was. *













*In the gift shop we had a good old wander and I picked up the usual fridge magnet and a lovely notebook with the NASA logo on the front. Kyle purchased a limited edition Atlantis commemorative coin which was solid silver and very beautiful, he does collect certain coins including every year he buys one with the Canadian Maple Leaf on.....between him and Tom they enjoy looking for the unique. Tom bought himself a 45th Anniversary commemorative coin from Apollo XVII. They were happy with their purchases too. *

*Sadly we headed out of the Space Centre and headed for the car. We were incredibly sad to leave, but we had experienced the most wonderful day and knew we would be back again this year. *

*It had been so educational as we learned a lot we didn't know, and also so incredibly emotional....much more than expected. The Pride America shows in it`s astronauts and every space program it has ever embarked on  should be celebrated.....even more than we already do. I know there are other countries involved and they also should be celebrated, but for us when we see the amazing images we saw today, we take immense pride in the USA. These programmes certainly will shape our future, wherever we end up. *

*We were all talked out by the time we got home......we chatted the whole way about everything we had seen today and how we couldn't wait to go back again...….*

*It must have been just after six when we got back...….we went straight up to our room. We had planned to go to Orlando Ale house on Kirkman tonight, but Kyle at this point didn't look fit to walk, never mind go out for dinner...….he said we should just go to the Orlando Ale House and he`d have soup or chocolate cake from Jakes...….but I had already decided ....why didn't we just stay in.....rent a movie and get room service...….that idea got the thumbs up from everyone, especially Kyle. *

*We were cold from the short walk from the car park, so we turned the heat up and got comfortable......we had a look and one of the movies we all wanted to watch was Night School..so we ordered that and then had a look at the room service menu...….*

*And ordered far too much food...….*

*Tom wanted to try the tomato soup with the donut, I wanted crawfish chowder and I also fancied some shrimp cocktail that I knew wasn't huge, I would only eat the shrimp. Tom ordered a turkey sandwich and we got wings too along with a bottle of wine...….for some reason they sent fries that we didn't order.....but it was a lot of food. Even for us. *












*Between us we managed most of it......we kept the wings till later and nibbled on them. Tom wasn't keen on the tomato soup so he left that, but everything else was beautiful...…..*

*The movie was super funny and I can`t wait to watch it again.....we also saw the Potter night show on the castle earlier out of our window, it was lovely to watch and we thought we might do it tomorrow night......although looking at Kyle right now, he was going nowhere tomorrow. *

*We really did have a lovely evening despite Kyle not feeling great. We laughed at the movie and chatted about the day and how much we had enjoyed it, and it was incredibly cosy all three of us cosied up watching tv. *

*Later, I could see Kyle was starting to get really pale, so fairly early, maybe around 11, we all got ready for bed. *

*I must admit we didn't feel overly tired as we went through to our room, but as soon as my head hit the pillow......out for the count. *

*This was one of our best days ever. *


----------



## J'aime Paris

Your love, admiration and reverence for your experience at KSC is quite palpable....well done Carole!!


----------



## smiths02

My 5 year olds fell asleep on the bus ride, and it was the first things we did!  Maybe we had the same driver?  LOL  The information was good, but the kids just could not comprehend the enormity/significance of it.  
Now, my kids loved the Apollo launch movie thing!  We did watch Apollo 13 leading up to it at home.  I really think my 5 year old boy might be an engineer, he says things about being an astronaut.  His pre-k class (we went in June right after he finished pre-k) did a lesson on space and did a talk to an astronaut video call thing.  I don't know where he gets his engineer brain, DH and I are more humanities types.  
I think 5 was pushing it, though...I don't think I'd bring any younger to visit if I could help it, and I wouldn't do the bus ride/apollo stuff with any younger.

It was neat hearing about your experiences at NASA!  We didn't quite get to do everything that you did since we had the 5 years olds in the June heat (and my MIL was there who can't quite take full days).


----------



## keishashadow

Oh my, that’s a shame re the clueless bus driver.  Could easily cast a bad shade on one’s experience.  Now I know the fountain’s name, a real puzzle to the those of us who can’t figure it out lol

Re the salad, a morphed version of our infamous primanti bros sandwiches aka heart attack on a plate, we savor them sparingly


----------



## JaxDad

@schumigirl, thanks again for the great KSC report!

Today is actually the anniversary of the Challenger explosion.  RIP Teacher-in-Space payload specialist Sharon Christa McAuliffe; payload specialist Gregory Jarvis; and astronauts Judith A. Resnik, mission specialist; Francis R. (Dick) Scobee, mission commander; Ronald E. McNair, mission specialist; Mike J. Smith, pilot; and Ellison S. Onizuka, mission specialist.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Your love, admiration and reverence for your experience at KSC is quite palpable....well done Carole!!



Thank you so much for such a lovely compliment........

It was honestly an amazing day, and everyone said it would be, but we didn’t know just how much!!! I think it just added to the respect and awe we already had for everything involved. 

And it was a fun day too......yes, it had its somber and emotional side, but by goodness is it an amazing place and lots of fun things to do too........


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> My 5 year olds fell asleep on the bus ride, and it was the first things we did!  Maybe we had the same driver?  LOL  The information was good, but the kids just could not comprehend the enormity/significance of it.
> Now, my kids loved the Apollo launch movie thing!  We did watch Apollo 13 leading up to it at home.  I really think my 5 year old boy might be an engineer, he says things about being an astronaut.  His pre-k class (we went in June right after he finished pre-k) did a lesson on space and did a talk to an astronaut video call thing.  I don't know where he gets his engineer brain, DH and I are more humanities types.
> I think 5 was pushing it, though...I don't think I'd bring any younger to visit if I could help it, and I wouldn't do the bus ride/apollo stuff with any younger.
> 
> It was neat hearing about your experiences at NASA!  We didn't quite get to do everything that you did since we had the 5 years olds in the June heat (and my MIL was there who can't quite take full days).



Lol......that’s what kids do best!! Although these kids were toddlers and babies......far too young really to be there....

Oh I hope your son does go into Engineering......there’s such a choice of avenues for them and by the time he grows up goodness knows the options........Kyle was always going into Engineering I believe......except when he wanted to be either Barney or a trash truck driver  .....lol.....when we used to take him on rides at funfairs he was always watching the mechanics and how things worked.....so, hopefully your little one will follow through his dreams.....

Next time you go back you’ll be able to do so much more an the kids will love it!!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Oh my, that’s a shame re the clueless bus driver.  Could easily cast a bad shade on one’s experience.  Now I know the fountain’s name, a real puzzle to the those of us who can’t figure it out lol
> 
> Re the salad, a morphed version of our infamous primanti bros sandwiches aka heart attack on a plate, we savor them sparingly
> 
> View attachment 378726 View attachment 378727




Oh I’ve seen that sandwich on Man v Food with good old Adam......must admit.....doesn’t appeal much......lol.....betcha the meat is top notch though! I’d have a go though if I ever come visit you!!!! 

Oh the driver was informative enough, just dull as dishwater........no spark or any sign he head any get up and go......it was one of the visitors that was clueless!!!

First one of those Kugel stones we ever took Kyle to see he was around six.......could not get him away from it!! He was trying to work out how it worked and wouldn’t leave.......yes, we did what all reasonable parents do when that occcurs......

We bribed him with going for a chocolate cake....... although when we were done with lunch......guess where he went straight back to.......


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> @schumigirl, thanks again for the great KSC report!
> 
> Today is actually the anniversary of the Challenger explosion.  RIP Teacher-in-Space payload specialist Sharon Christa McAuliffe; payload specialist Gregory Jarvis; and astronauts Judith A. Resnik, mission specialist; Francis R. (Dick) Scobee, mission commander; Ronald E. McNair, mission specialist; Mike J. Smith, pilot; and Ellison S. Onizuka, mission specialist.



Thanks......glad you enjoyed it.........I honestly could have written for days about the place and fill it with sooooooo much data and info........but......I didn’t lol........

It certainly is a day not to be forgotten, I wasn’t sure to write it in here, so thank you for doing it.......


----------



## luvdisdogs

After reading and seeing your day at KSC we are definitely going there on our next trip.


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> We were glad to get off the bus as we neared the facility......squawking kids are not fun to listen to.....and we also had the guy who thought he knew more than the driver......he really didn't.....he started to get into a spiel about how the driver had got a part about engine thrust capability wrong....he hadn't......Tom and I glanced at him and he then lowered his voice as another man shouted over to him he should get a job here since he thinks he knows so much......oops!!! I think a few had got fed up listening to him....we had no desire to correct or inform his errors...….I doubt anyone really cared......but why are there always folks who think they know more than the experts...…..yes, I did a very large eye roll though...…



...and as you know, this dodo ended up on my walking tour in New Orleans.   

Fantastic report... bracing for the illness I know is coming....


----------



## Tink2Day

Tell Tom that the info on Harrison Schmitt on the Certificate of Authenticity is about the Astronaut who I met briefly.  He was our Senator for 1 Term.

SPECTACULAR SECTION OF The Trip Report!

I know Kyle became ill, but I'm sitting here reading and saying, 
'oh no please don't get sick Kyle'..


----------



## I-4Bound

So, when are your March dates, Carole? We will be there for a few days towards the end of the month for part of our spring break.  I just bought Blue Man Group tickets - so exciting! Any feedback or info on the show would be greatly appreciated, if anyone has any!


----------



## schumigirl

luvdisdogs said:


> After reading and seeing your day at KSC we are definitely going there on our next trip.



Oh that is lovely to hear.......it is a phenomenal place and I know you’ll love it......


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> ...and as you know, this dodo ended up on my walking tour in New Orleans.
> 
> Fantastic report... bracing for the illness I know is coming....



Lol.....when I was reading your email I could imagine exactly how you felt as we had experienced exactly the same......I said to Tom as I was reading it, Alice had a (beep beep) on her tour too.......lol........dodo is a family friend word for these annoying folks........

Yep.........


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> Tell Tom that the info on Harrison Schmitt on the Certificate of Authenticity is about the Astronaut who I met briefly.  He was our Senator for 1 Term.
> 
> SPECTACULAR SECTION OF The Trip Report!
> 
> I know Kyle became ill, but I'm sitting here reading and saying,
> 'oh no please don't get sick Kyle'..



Oh I will.....thank you!! He sounds a very interesting man to meet......although I think meeting any of them would be lovely.......I could imagine chatting to them all day and never get bored. 

Thank you for the lovely compliments, I really appreciate the comments and so glad you enjoyed reading that part so much.........

Yes, next few days were fairly non eventful.........


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> So, when are your March dates, Carole? We will be there for a few days towards the end of the month for part of our spring break.  I just bought Blue Man Group tickets - so exciting! Any feedback or info on the show would be greatly appreciated, if anyone has any!



Lol....I had to go check as our March and May dates are so similar.......but, we arrive March 9th and leave on the 23rd.......oh you’re going in March too?? when are you there....would be lovely to say hello again!!! Our May dates are 8th till the 22nd so I do get mixed up.........

I’m not the best person to ask about BMG ........I was so disappointed in it and was bored.......but........so many enjoy it so it must be me   Hopefully someone who loved it will chip in.........


----------



## I-4Bound

Oh, we will just miss one another. We are driving down on the 23rd...boo! I'm sure our paths will cross again someday! 

I wouldn't have purchased the tickets at all, except for the ridiculously low price of $30 each. For that kind of deal, I can keep my expectations low! Ha ha.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Oh, we will just miss one another. We are driving down on the 23rd...boo! I'm sure our paths will cross again someday!
> 
> I wouldn't have purchased the tickets at all, except for the ridiculously low price of $30 each. For that kind of deal, I can keep my expectations low! Ha ha.



Oh what a shame we miss you!!! We have missed so many folks by hours at times........you’re right though, I’m sure we’ll cross paths again at some point.

I do hope you enjoy the show......I’m just funny with shows apparently that I dislike and like.....or so I’m told......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

BMG is one of those things you should probably try to check it off the list, I didn’t dislike it but I’m not sure I’d go again. There are some fun aspects to the show, the colors and sounds obviously, the big balloons were fun. I’m also glad I had gotten a promotion to get tickets 50% off, not sure if I’d actually gone without that discount and not sure if that discount even exists anymore, it was a special invite sent to my email.


----------



## Tgrgrl

schumigirl said:


> Oh I’ve seen that sandwich on Man v Food with good old Adam......must admit.....doesn’t appeal much......lol.....betcha the meat is top notch though! I’d have a go though if I ever come visit you!!!!
> 
> Oh the driver was informative enough, just dull as dishwater........no spark or any sign he head any get up and go......it was one of the visitors that was clueless!!!
> 
> First one of those Kugel stones we ever took Kyle to see he was around six.......could not get him away from it!! He was trying to work out how it worked and wouldn’t leave.......yes, we did what all reasonable parents do when that occcurs......
> 
> We bribed him with going for a chocolate cake....... although when we were done with lunch......guess where he went straight back to.......



You all will be happy to know that effective today, KSC has revamped their bus tours & now have a prerecorded tour video  & the bus drivers just drive ( no talking ) now!! There is an upgraded tour also with a live guide, separate from the driver, & you go to a few extra stops along the tour.


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> BMG is one of those things you should probably try to check it off the list, I didn’t dislike it but I’m not sure I’d go again. There are some fun aspects to the show, the colors and sounds obviously, the big balloons were fun. I’m also glad I had gotten a promotion to get tickets 50% off, not sure if I’d actually gone without that discount and not sure if that discount even exists anymore, it was a special invite sent to my email.



Yep. We were fortunate as our tickets were a birthday gift for Tom.......I’m glad we didn’t pay for them......something we wouldn’t repeat regardless. Although it wasn’t as bad as when friends dragged us along to see Stomp many years ago........OMG!!! I thought my head was going to explode.......

But I do hope Andrea enjoys the show.......many folks do........


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> You all will be happy to know that effective today, KSC has revamped their bus tours & now have a prerecorded tour video  & the bus drivers just drive ( no talking ) now!! There is an upgraded tour also with a live guide, separate from the driver, & you go to a few extra stops along the tour.



That’s good to hear.....I’m sure there were some excellent drivers who did engage in a fun way, ours just lacked a zing!! 

We did like the look of the upgraded tours too.......there was a couple we would like to do.......but again, not enough time in one day to do them all!!


----------



## pcstang

Tgrgrl said:


> pcstang, that is so incredibly moving!! That is still one of the saddest days I can remember. It was a Saturday & my husband & I were in a spinning class at the gym. All these cell phones starting going off around us & the engineers/ NASA people were running out of the class. When we came out, the whole gym was glued to the TV’s and people were in shock, just like 9/11. So many people lost their jobs afterwards and it has taken years for our area to recover economically . So excited for Blue Origin & SpaceX and , of course, the very brave astronauts in training right now.



I remember it too and I was in 5th grade when the challenger disaster happened. I was in a young astronauts program and we watched it on tv. Very sad.


----------



## schumigirl

​

*
FRIDAY DECEMBER 7TH*​


*Sadly the above gif described Kyle`s next few days *


*We woke up early as usual, and immediately I heard Kyle blow his nose.....or try too. I went through and he looked dreadful (sorry Kyle) he was almost grey with a red nose and his eyes were so heavy looking....I was glad to hear he had slept well though, which is always good when you`re poorly. *

*He barely had the energy to get out of bed this morning...….we felt so bad as he had been having such a fantastic time on this long awaited trip. But, we decided we would just stay around the hotel with him today...*

*It looked beautiful outside and was supposed to be warm again this afternoon, which was kind of annoying......but he could barely put one foot in front of the other.…..so our day was decided. *

*We did have plans at night to meet Keishashadow and her mister for dinner.....they hadn't met Kyle before and he was looking forward to meeting folks we had spoken so much of......but, he wouldn't make the meal tonight....Kyle said he`d be fine....he`d watch tv and just rest. *

*I was glad to hear Kyle say he was hungry and did want to eat, so I said we`d bring him something down from the lounge but he wanted to just come up, get some cereal and then come back down to the room. So once we were showered and dressed we headed up to the lounge.....Kyle ate some cereal, got some more water and headed back down, I told him to go into our bed and just sleep. *

*We sat a bit longer and enjoyed our light breakfast......one of the supervisors came in and asked where Kyle was, I said he was poorly and had gone back down to bed......she immediately said she`d get him ginger tea bags, ginger ale and crackers......and would order him chicken noodle soup for lunchtime....they were so kind and concerned about him…….and they said if he needed anything at all to let them know and they`d sort it......we hugged her and thanked her as she set off to get his medicinal treats...….*

*We went down to the lobby and met the Club Manager who also got him some herbal tea bags......we chatted to her for ages and then I said I had to go back up and get the ginger tea bags too...….and they were waiting for us when we went back upstairs to the lounge...….We really were so thankful for their kindness. *

*I made up one of the bags with boiling water and went back down......Kyle doesn't really drink teas, but this he would as he knew it would help a little......we were also feeding him paracetamol to keep his temp down and we were popping out later and would stop in at Walmart and get him some more stuff like a nasal spray and throat soothers...….*

*Kyle had met the housekeeper and asked if she`d mind just leaving towels today, she said let them know if we needed anything else.....he thanked her and put the tv on, wrapped himself up and laid along the sofa...…*






​



*He hadn't felt like sleeping so just wanted to sit...…..and he looked dreadful. I said to Tom he could stay and I`d nip out to Walmart on my own, but Kyle said he`d be fine, we should go. *

*I have no clue how we passed the morning, but, I know every time he finished a mug of the ginger tea, I went up to the lounge and made another for him...….don't think they had seen me so often in there!!! *

*Kyle had said he`d be happy to have the chicken noodle soup ordered for him at lunch, and we should just go out and have lunch somewhere as we were going out to Walmart to get him what he needed...….so, after making him one last ginger tea we said we`d head out, go to Walmart and then have some lunch......he was watching UK football that was on tv.....he was set for the day. I told him his soup was coming around midday and he`d just have to sign for it......he said he`d listen for the door. *

*It really was a beautiful day...……but still a little cool.....the life guards had full outfit on to shield themselves from the cold of the morning as it hadn't warmed up yet...….*














*We were in and out of Walmart in ten minutes.....we didn't wander as we usually do. We picked up everything we might need for him and went back to the car and decided to go to the Orlando Ale House for a quick lunch......we`d be gone around an hour. *

*We do like it in here...….*

*We sat at the bar and the barmaid was as always, so friendly......she asked if this was our first time visiting, we said no, we`d been in many times, but only occasionally sat at the bar......we got our menu`s and I ordered a large chardonnay and Tom got lemonade while we decided what we wanted...…..*














*Well, I knew what I was having.....our friend spoke to us about the zinger salad and said he enjoyed it a lot........so that's what I was having.....with a side of honey mustard......and the zingers were in extra hot sauce...….lush!!!!! Tom eventually decided on the mahi mahi sandwich......easy choice. *

*It is the friendliest of places in here...….and we like it`s mainly locals....not too many tourists visit this one as they tend to go to the one on I Drive...…and as expected they do have a very well stocked bar!!!! *













*Our barmaid was chatty and made us very welcome, it was fairly quiet when we came in and didn't really get that much busier......it`s much busier on weekends and nights...….*

*Food was served quickly and Tom`s was sizzling hot as we like......my salad was ice cold which was the perfect compliment for the zingy hot chicken I had chosen!!! *
























*The food was so good. But, to be honest, we didn't really enjoy it as much as we normally would have. We were wondering how Kyle was going to be in the next few days, we were flying home Sunday....it`s a long flight at the best of times, but when you feel ill, it`s not the best thing to be doing.*

*We thanked our lovely barmaid and paid the check before heading off......mobbed.....it has such a good atmosphere...….if we were wanting to watch a sporting event we would definitely choose to come here. *

*Once we were back in the hotel, we went through the lobby and one of the staff stopped us to ask how Kyle was......bless.....I think the whole hotel staff knew my boy was ill. Again, she said if there was anything he needed let them know.......everyone is just so lovely. *

*Back in the room, Kyle was still sitting where we left him....his nose was redder than ever and he looked so drawn. But, he said he`d felt worse and after all how bad could it be sitting looking out over Universal and watching football...…he did say he enjoyed the chicken noodle soup that had been sent.....and the bowl was empty......he had also drank a few bottles of water...….but he had no energy and looked so pale. *

*I didn't want to cancel our dinner plans as we see Janet and her mister so infrequently, but Kyle insisted we go, we would just get him some food before we left and he`d be ok with that...….I was so worried as us mum`s usually are.....but again, he doesn't like fuss...….*

*I went back up to the lounge and made him another tea...…..then made sure he had paracetamol and all the other aids he could use.....the nasal spray made no difference whatsoever...….but the soothers helped his throat some. *

*We milled around then he said he was tired, so I told him to go though to our bed and we`d go up and sit in the lounge so as not to disturb him.....he thought that was a good idea......so we did. We went up and caught up on some emails for me and sat and chatted for a couple of hours......I again thanked them for helping to take such good care of him......having a cold can make you feel so bad at times...…*

*We didn't eat any food as we were eating dinner later, but we did have a couple of glasses of wine and also met one of the heads of food and beverage for Loews who we had met in September for the first time....lovely man and remembered us in a split second.....we chatted to him about different things including the lobby refurb starting in March this year.....it sounds beautiful!!! And long overdue...….the changes they are making will definitely be for the best......we were so happy to run into him again and said he`d see us in March when we are there again. It`s always lovely when people like Larry Beiderman who we met for the first time a few years ago, and we see him regularly when we visit, is just the nicest, kindest man, and managers like John, who meet you whether it be for the first time or again, and always take the time to chat......they really are a joy to talk to. And genuinely care you are having the best time......*

*We left the lounge and headed back downstairs, me armed with another ginger tea....thankfully he quite liked them...…*

*He had just woke up when we went in and looked slightly better.....but not by much...….but the good thing is he felt hungry, always a good sign......so we asked him what he wanted for dinner and we`d go get it for him......he said he`d like a flatbread but with bbq sauce base and just cheese on top.....no problem. Tom went down to Jake`s to get it to go and picked him up a flourless chocolate cake too if he felt like it...….*

*So, we were ready to head out.....I did feel bad for leaving him, but as he was eating the flatbread he insisted we go have fun....he had his viewing planned out......so we made sure he had everything he needed including the lounge phone number as they said if he needed anything just give them a call...….he said he`d be fine.....*

*So, off we went for the walk over to Sapphire Falls. *

*We had reservations in Amatista for 7.45......but we wandered over a little early as we wanted to take some pictures of the display in the lobby and the trees...….the walk over is pleasant through the ballroom and conference area.....you hardly see a soul at times and it does appear vast at times, but it`s a nice walk and only takes 5 minutes or so. *

*As we walk into the main lobby in Sapphire we run into mr and mrs keisha…….it was so lovely to see them again.....it had only been September we had lunch together, but it felt longer...….we said we were just taking some pictures and that was ideal as they wanted to get their seats sorted for their flight home next day....so we said we`d meet them outside the restaurant in 10 minutes...…..ideal. *

*The display in the lobby is beautiful...…..we hadn't seen anyone work on this one but I`m sure there was someone there twice a day to chat and discuss the process with anyone who would ask.....they are always keen to do this and take immense pride in their work.....all the little details....I admired their patience.*






















*And of course the beautiful Christmas tree in the perfect spot in this huge lobby.....this window had almost been designed for such a tree. *












*Our favourite bar in Orlando wasn't too busy right now.....we had planned to go up for a drink after dinner..so we hoped it would stay as quiet and the Keisha`s hadn't been in before I believed...…*














*And another little tree to the side of the rental car desk...….*
























*Again we admired the detail on all of this...….I love the little train going around...….but....to my absolute horror at this point....a boy of around 3 went under the rope barrier and his parents were oblivious......I could see the whole thing being attacked by this very curious little boy......as he reached up to pull the train down....this felt like slow motion at this point, I had visions of the whole display being pulled down around him....his parents appeared at that point and called him.....not particularly upset by him being behind the roped off area......and pulled him out as I breathed a sigh of relief I didn't have to yell......it wasn't me!!!!! It wouldn't have been the first time I`d have disappeared as things fell apart around me...…yes Tom I do remember Macy`s...….*






​



*So, now we could enjoy looking at it without worrying it was going to be demolished by a very small pair of mischievous hands...…..*












*Time for dinner now...….and we were glad we had booked a table as it was incredibly busy tonight......Janet had managed to get their seats sorted for their flight so that was one thing done they wanted to do......and we were seated immediately and it was a nice table too...…..*

*We chatted the whole time.....I lost count how many times the waiter asked if we were ready to order and Janet and I had barely glanced at the menu.....luckily we have two gentleman as husbands who patiently waited for us to peruse the menu...…..*

*We got our drinks ordered and our waiter brought bread for us to enjoy...…..and it was lovely too.....*

*I do like the menu in here.....there is plenty of choice for most people unless you`re ultra fussy.....but plenty of choice for meat and fish eaters. Anything we had tried from here we had really enjoyed. *














*Through our constant conversation we managed to order between us two conch chowders for Janet and Tom and Mr Keisha and I had the Black Tiger Shrimp which came in a beer butter sauce which intrigued me a little.....*

*It was beautiful...….I`d never tasted a sauce quite like it......I think we both enjoyed it......I did get a picture of the chowder, but it is so blurry......so won` bother posting it, but Tom said he`d get it again.....*













*mr and mrs keisha both opted for the steak, and I believe one was different but again, my picture skills weren't great as one was blurry.....so I`ll post one image......they both looked beautiful and cooked as requested...…*












*Tom went for the meat lovers flatbread and I opted for the pulled pork one minus the onions...….*






















*I will say they were slightly cooler than we`d have liked, but the place was mobbed and it was very edible....they weren't cold or I would have very discreetly asked for them to be done again.....I hate doing that with food, but it wasn't necessary tonight. *

*We finished up and managed to get our checks paid in between chatting......it is lovely to spend an evening where the conversation flows so freely......and such a laugh too at the same time.....we definitely have the same sense of humour!!!! So, once we are all paid up we head upstairs to StrongWater. *

*It is busy now but we manage to get a table......unfortunately the guitar guy is loud tonight....much louder than usual......but not long after we sit down he goes on his break. *

*Tom had nipped out to the bathroom and I hadn't notice him chat to Fernando the manager who we know very well.....he really is a lovely man......and after our drinks arrive.....Fernando appears with a large slice of the Tres Leches cake he knows we love.....and four spoons!!!! How lovely of him...….I get a massive hug from him and Tom told me he was at the exit and they got chatting and he asked where I was sitting.....very kind and thoughtful gesture from him...…..and it was lovely as always. *














*It did get loud again, and he was even asked to turn it down again by other tables...….Janet and I were sitting together so we could hear each other, but the two guys who were either side of us, couldn't hear a thing we were saying......we should have gone outside with our drinks to the tables by the tree......but we didn't. *

*And the night was gone before we knew it...….I glanced at my watch and saw it was around 11.45!!!! Genuinely wondered where the night had disappeared to......it`s funny how when you have been chatting constantly you don't notice the time pass.....that was tonight...….*

*We decide we should head off now......of course we had a slightly longer walk back to RP, but we all felt tired I think.....and Janet at this point was the one who remembered we hadn't taken a picture!!! Almost forgot.....so out in the lobby, I asked a very nice gentleman if he minded taking a picture of our little group.....of course he was happy to do so and actually took five of them.....nice of him. *










*We said our goodbyes with both of them wishing Kyle to feel better and a safe journey home and of course we did the same...….*

*We`d had a lovely evening with good company and good food in a lovely place......can`t ask for much more really......so we set off and it really didn't rake long to get home......when we opened the door the place was in darkness....Kyle was sound asleep and didn't stir as we crept in trying not to make any noise.....and we didn't disturb him....he never heard a thing...…*

*We got into bed and chatted about our lovely evening......I didn't tell Tom I had developed a headache on the way home tonight and felt my throat sore, he didn't tell me he felt the same way...….but we did hope Kyle felt better tomorrow...…*






​


----------



## J'aime Paris

What a fine looking four-some!  Sounds like a perfect night!

Sorry about the illness though...that's the worst when away from the comforts of home...


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> What a fine looking four-some!  Sounds like a perfect night!
> 
> Sorry about the illness though...that's the worst when away from the comforts of home...



Awww thank you..you’re very kind! I do like that picture of all of us again...and yes, it was such a good night 

Yep, you really just want your own bed and surroundings when you’re poorly.....


----------



## angryduck71

I just want to hug Kyle throughout this.  I'm sure he'd love a stranger hugging him.  LOL.


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I just want to hug Kyle throughout this.  I'm sure he'd love a stranger hugging him.  LOL.



Oh bless Alice.......you’re not a stranger though.....not really...... 

Yep, I don’t care how old they are....you just want to make them better when they’re poorly.....


----------



## schumigirl

​



*SATURDAY DECEMBER 8TH*​
*So, this was our last full day in Orlando...….and Kyle wasn't any better today. But, he had slept alright and that always helps......I thought he looked a little better first thing, but of course we didn't know he was going to hit the worst of it tomorrow as we got through security at the airport.....we all had that joy to look forward to!!!! *

*It was another beautiful day and the sun was shining blissfully out of the window...….we had already said to Kyle we may hit the park this morning and of course if he felt like it he would come with us, but he still was very lethargic and there was no way he was going anywhere......but he said we should go anyway...…..*

*Once we were all showered he did come up again for breakfast, a quick bowl of cereal and then back down....he did tell us he had gone to bed around 9pm last night and genuinely hadn't heard us come in at just after midnight......I would have hated to have disturbed him, so was glad to hear that. *

*Breakfast was fairly busy this morning again......some mornings it can be so quiet, others in between but this was the busiest we had seen it for a while.....but offerings were replenished so there was always choices for everyone......we both had some fresh fruit this morning, chopped melon, pineapple and strawberries.....Tom had croissants and I had plain old toast. Kyle had gone by the time the supervisor that had gotten him the ginger tea appeared, but I told her it was helping break his temperature and he was still drinking them....again, she said anything he needed, just ask. *

*The Club Lounge team are excellent, among some of the nicest people and always keen to help everyone....they really do look after guests up there...….we did ask one of the staff to call housekeeping and say we didn't need anything except fresh towels and the trash emptied......the housekeepers won`t clean while someone is in the room as they use strong chemicals, so we were happy to just get the basics for next two days......we can make our own bed up. *

*We didn't however sit long this morning as we planned to go hit the park......Kyle with the time difference had found football on he would watch and was happy for us to wander off for the morning......we said we`d be back to get him lunch then we would head off somewhere for our lunch.....I first made sure he had some ginger tea and plenty of water. He just didn't have the energy to stand up at this point......he was grey and all bunged up......general cold symptoms but quite achy too, so plenty of paracetamol and throat soothers. But, resting was going to be the best thing he could do right now. *

*Once we knew he was comfy and settled we set off towards IOA...…...I did have my fleecy with me in case it got cool......my throat was a little sore and I was beginning to cough a little.....Tom thought his nose was beginning to feel blocked…...I guess we were all smitten with something.*

*But, the walk was lovely and it was warm, we took our time as we were fairly early today......we just planned to get some pictures of part of the parks decorated for Christmas and then come back home.....we had done the rides we wanted to do this trip. We did plan tonight to go and see the Potter Castle show as we hadn't done that yet......but would see later. We were a little worried how Kyle would be to fly home tomorrow....his ears hurt, but not too bad, but flying of course can exacerbate any smaller symptoms.....plus at the moment he could walk the length of the corridor.....we are at the airport almost 4 hours before our flight to drop off the rental car and then wait for the flight......we prayed it wouldn't be delayed. We just wanted him better. *

*The park was fairly quiet in some areas......it was busy in POE, but everyone must have turned left as Seuss was fairly quiet...…...*

*I wasn't sure about this new decoration at the entrance...….I`m sure it must be beautiful all lit up, but without the effects of the festive lighting it looked a little bland...….*










*Although not a huge Seuss fan, I did love this area......there is something very beautiful about the childlike colours everywhere......and they do an amazing job of keeping everything so bright and fresh. *











































*
We had never actually bought anything from most of the little stalls around the parks....although, I should add, none of us like pretzels or churros so I doubted we would ever buy anything but water from this one....*






















*Everything is beautiful. And we loved walking around here...….taking in little details that we had previously missed...….and we were missing out going on CiTH as that ride is a little more than odd......and didn't think we`d appreciate it today.……*






















*
We had planned to do the Grinchmas show this year as it had been revamped and updated slightly from previous years......but it was still early and the first show was 11.30....we planned to be gone by then......well, there`s always next year!!!! We had only heard really positive reviews of this show and that's always good to hear......only one person I knew hadn't enjoyed it, but of course we all like and appreciate different things....would be a dull world if we all liked the same things. *

*I always enjoy hearing other people`s opinion on things.....it`s always interesting and I value others opinion on everything...….for example we don't go to Disney anymore, but I love to hear folks views, good and bad on experiences...….and I`d never ignore their views and understand my view isn't always the right one in everyone else`s eyes...….it`s a shame some folks don't see it that way too......some it seems I`m told view a differing opinion to there own as just to be ignored.….of course we all make up our own mind, but I try to take in others views too. And if someone asks my opinion on anything I`ll usually give it....and honestly too......no passive aggressive digs to denigrate and dismiss others opinions. Not my style. *

*So, no Grinchmas show this year for us...……*









































*
Today was a little odd.......we were enjoying our time wandering around, but felt bad our boy was feeling miserable in the room when he should be here enjoying everything...….so, we didn't have our usual gung ho approach and we instead took our time and moseyed around just took it all in. I guess we both felt a little low with how Kyle was but also we had something working on us too. *













*The stores in Seuss have some amazing items to purchase.....and some of the employees knew a tremendous amount about Seuss himself, good and bad. We learned a lot one trip talking to one employee who would possibly be considered a stalker by todays standards with the in depth knowledge he was imparting. Very interesting conversation.  *










































*We loved the decorations in Seuss......and being able to take pictures as it was so quiet right now......as we came back though later to leave the park, it was so busy.....even the line for the trolley train was long....something we don't see very often...…*


*Up next......Potter and the Castle...…….*


----------



## angryduck71

“We don’t go to Disney anymore...” (except Tom (and Kyle?) will be joining Alice and Davy to enjoy Star Wars Galaxy’s Edge one of these days!). ;p


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> “We don’t go to Disney anymore...” (except Tom (and Kyle?) will be joining Alice and Davy to enjoy Star Wars Galaxy’s Edge one of these days!). ;p



lol.....they would as well!!!! 

Kyle mentioned a few weeks ago would we ever go back to Disney....asked him if he wanted to schedule rides and meals months ahead…...he said nah won`t bother...…

I do think however the Star Wars stuff will be spectacular......not for me of course....


----------



## disneyAndi14

Hi CAROLE,

I spent the morning catching up on your report, love it as always.
The Christmas parade looked really fun, love all the floats and characters
I’m so glad Kyle was able to enjoy the KSC before he got really ill, yuck!
Have you watched the movie Hidden Figures, loved it, another way to look at the Space Program in the 60’s.
I know Kyle is no longer I’ll, I just feel so bad for him as I read this, and oh oh, it sounds like you and Tom are starting to get the same thing, it stinks!
I’m glad you were able to leisurely do a few things the last couple days, nervous about your flight now.


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Hi CAROLE,
> 
> I spent the morning catching up on your report, love it as always.
> The Christmas parade looked really fun, love all the floats and characters
> I’m so glad Kyle was able to enjoy the KSC before he got really ill, yuck!
> Have you watched the movie Hidden Figures, loved it, another way to look at the Space Program in the 60’s.
> I know Kyle is no longer I’ll, I just feel so bad for him as I read this, and oh oh, it sounds like you and Tom are starting to get the same thing, it stinks!
> I’m glad you were able to leisurely do a few things the last couple days, nervous about your flight now.



Welcome back Caroline.........

Thank you so much........I’m so happy you enjoyed catching up.....

Yes, we were so grateful he saw KSC....that was what he was most looking forward to of the whole trip......no I haven’t seen that movie yet, we do plan to, it does sound interesting and you’re the second person today to mention it to us......will have to see it.......

Yes, we do get ill too.....our flight home was.......not fun......lol......

Glad you’re back......and look forward to your newest trip report too.......


----------



## schumigirl

*Leaving Seuss we head towards Potter but first head through the Lost Continent...…*

*We like this area too, but I`m sure in the future it will change probably beyond all recognition......so for now, we take as many pictures as we can...….*











*Poseidon`s Adventure for us is one of our least favourite things to do in Universal...….it`s a dull dud for us and a definite one and done....the water vortex is quite cool to see, and of course everyone should do it and see if they like it, as many do......especially kids.....they love the water aspect!!! I think what may have coloured of view also of it was, we were ultra hot, ultra tired and we had to stand for ages even with EP....so it didn't put us in the best frame of mind to enjoy it maybe as much as we should...…as always, make up your own mind and have a bash at everything...….*





















*We love the building that contains Mythos, but the restaurant itself has been a bit of a letdown for us last few visits.....so we will be giving it a miss last few visits and will do the same for a while......it doesn't take much to put me off a place and this is one that we will go back to eventually, just not anytime soon.*













*We passed by the fountain and he was "snoring" gently so we didn't get to stop by and have a good old laugh listening to some of the interactions he has with guests......it is funny.....and some of the humour is funny!!!! Especially the type that goes over most kids heads...…I couldn't count how many hours over the years I`ve sat and watched the fountain.*

*Going into Potter is always lovely......I can never decide which Potter area is my favourite…..I adore Diagon Alley but there`s something about the castle.....which is of course the best castle in Orlando despite what many may say.....lol......and there are so many little details here too that despite having been visiting regularly since the place opened, there are always so many things to see......*





















*In December 2017 we were walking into Hogsmeade and Kyle spotted the doors opening on the tower on the owlery...something we hadn't ever noticed before...…and hadn't ever noticed it since. And we did look every single time we walked in that way...….so the next three pictures are from 2017....but we did like to see it open up and see the owl appear.*

*And as someone told us (not directly) they didn't believe that happened as they hadn't seen it......well, here ya go again...……*










































*Honeyduke`s and Zonko`s are a must do in Hogsmeade......full of colourful displays and some very unusual candies and cakes.....assorted fudge is a classic purchase here including the lovely butterbeer fudge.....we aren't the biggest fans of butterbeer, but do like the fudge.  I usually find fudge too sweet, but this one isn't too bad. *























*The area under the owlery is ideal for a rest area away from the blazing heat some days, and on extremely hot and sunny days, you`ll be lucky to get a seat at all...…I used to wait on Tom and Kyle as they did many more rides on Duelling Dragons after I did my usual one ride on each side.....and it was a pleasant area as most folks chatted the time away with you......today however there were plenty of seats....and of course it wasn't boiling hot today. *

































*I love the detail of everything that has been done in both Potter places......and the additions of the not too intrusive Christmas decorations only enhance the olde English style of décor......it is reminiscent of a Dickens story with a traditional English village of many years before...…*












*
Then we have the castle.……..*

*It is resplendent. And always makes us smile every single time we see it...….*
































*We enjoyed standing in the shadows of such a majestic building and it does evoke all kinds of memories of seeing real Castles, although none quite like Hogwarts......we were very lucky as children to have many, many castles in Scotland and England too to go and visit and experience...…now we don't seem to visit them as often as we would like to. I guess more tourists visit them than folks who have them on their doorstep do. *























*I absolutely wish they had put a secret suite in there …..themed like the Gryffindor common room and the bedroom area......I could imagine paying to sleep a night in there, akin to Cinderella castle in MK......the theming for Hogwarts would be out of this world!!! *












*Tom at the "secret entrance" *

*It`s not really but we jokingly told someone it was a secret entrance once and they believed us......we heard them tell others in the line......we couldn't take it back after that......but wonder how many times a TM has been asked about it...….we honestly thought they knew we were kidding...…oops!!! 



*
*

*​











*Up next......Inside the Castle...…..


*


----------



## keishashadow

We really enoyed our dinner that morphed into an evening lol. You know you are having fun when you glance at your watch and have to look twice to verify!  I am such a fan of Amatista, just enough twists to keep things interesting and what I think to be among the best servers onsite.

A shame Kyle was laid low, i was starting to get a sore throat that night, thought from talking so much.  Wasn’t able to eat more than soup at the palms the next day. Laid me low for a week once I got home.

Agree, mythos has slipped more into CS fare quality.  A shame, used to be top notch. At least the risotto is still on the menu.  My nose has been out of joint since the original blueberry pork/Mac & cheese was taken off the menu lol

Oh, i love Poseidon will be sad to see it go.  Fire, water, cool aid, ahhh.  Have been crowing for years it could easily be repurposed to HP chamber of secrets with basilisk in last room.

As you so eloquently state, I feel comfortable stating this /\ 

*I always enjoy hearing other people`s opinion on things.....it`s always interesting and I value others opinion on everything...….for example we don't go to Disney anymore, but I love to hear folks views, good and bad on experiences...….and I`d never ignore their views and understand my view isn't always the right one in everyone else`s eyes...….it`s a shame some folks don't see it that way too......some it seems I`m told view a differing opinion to there own as just to be ignored.….of course we all make up our own mind, but I try to take in others views too. And if someone asks my opinion on anything I`ll usually give it....and honestly too......no passive aggressive digs to denigrate and dismiss others opinions. Not my style. *

*So, no Grinchmas show this year for us...……*


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Agree, mythos has slipped more into CS fare quality.  A shame, used to be top notch. At least the risotto is still on the menu.  My nose has been out of joint since the original blueberry pork/Mac & cheese was taken off the menu lol
> 
> Oh, i love Poseidon will be sad to see it go.  Fire, water, cool aid, ahhh.  Have been crowing for years it could easily be repurposed to HP chamber of secrets with basilisk in last room.



Thanks........

I never tried that blueberry pork......it sounded like I’d enjoy it....it’s such a shame as standards used to be so high there, but we were annoyed by the service too.......it was very obvious. And folks around us were saying the same thing........but hopefully they’ll pick back up........

Lol.......I knew someone loved Poseidon..couldn’t remember who it was........now I know.....Yep it would be a perfect building for something Potter.......I’m sure it’ll happen before too long


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> Our May dates are 8th till the 22nd so I do get mixed up.........



Yay! You are still going to be there when we go. If you happen to run into a short crazy lady, that's me! Seriously tho my family knows you are the one responsible for us going this spring. Your trips reports convinced me we had to go back.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> We loved the decorations in Seuss.


Mom and I were discussing this the other day how we dont even remember seeing toon land back in 2017. It looks so colorful and fun, the pouring rain must had us all out of sort then.


----------



## disneyAndi14

I agree! Hogsmeade is a site to behold and the castle is amazing! I do love DA but Hogsmeade has a slight edge over it for me!

I learned about the talking fountain from your report, however he wasn’t talking when I checked. I can imagine how fun it is to hear it.

I will need to look up to the owl window now to see if it opens! Thanks to your reports I have noticed new things every time to look for!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> We woke up early as usual, and immediately I heard Kyle blow his nose


So hard for a mom when the little one (even though he is not little anymore) is sick. Hoping Kyle will be able to go back with you soon, knowing you were looking so forward to this trip with him.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> We really enoyed our dinner that morphed into an evening lol. You know you are having fun when you glance at your watch and have to look twice to verify!  I am such a fan of Amatista, just enough twists to keep things interesting and what I think to be among the best servers onsite.
> 
> A shame Kyle was laid low, i was starting to get a sore throat that night, thought from talking so much.  Wasn’t able to eat more than soup at the palms the next day. Laid me low for a week once I got home.
> 
> Agree, mythos has slipped more into CS fare quality.  A shame, used to be top notch. At least the risotto is still on the menu.  My nose has been out of joint since the original blueberry pork/Mac & cheese was taken off the menu lol
> 
> Oh, i love Poseidon will be sad to see it go.  Fire, water, cool aid, ahhh.  Have been crowing for years it could easily be repurposed to HP chamber of secrets with basilisk in last room.
> 
> As you so eloquently state, I feel comfortable stating this /\
> 
> *I always enjoy hearing other people`s opinion on things.....it`s always interesting and I value others opinion on everything...….for example we don't go to Disney anymore, but I love to hear folks views, good and bad on experiences...….and I`d never ignore their views and understand my view isn't always the right one in everyone else`s eyes...….it`s a shame some folks don't see it that way too......some it seems I`m told view a differing opinion to there own as just to be ignored.….of course we all make up our own mind, but I try to take in others views too. And if someone asks my opinion on anything I`ll usually give it....and honestly too......no passive aggressive digs to denigrate and dismiss others opinions. Not my style. *
> 
> *So, no Grinchmas show this year for us...……*



Thanks Keisha......we had a brilliant evening with you both...and we both commented how quickly the time passed!!! And yes, you got a real bad virus too by time you got home too......I think Orlando must have been full of bugs and more at the time...….First time we went to Amatista when it opened, I wasn't sure, but after that we always enjoyed it. I`ll happily go back there again....

Yes opinions are always interesting....I`m certainly not narcissistic enough to think my opinion is always right and the only one that matters.....and of someone has a differing opinion I still value it.....it`s so easy to dismiss opinions as not valid and give them no credence......but each to their own......I`m quite happy to be considered opinionated......but again, like to hear others too without being dismissive.....others may see it differently of course 

Nice to hear someone does enjoy Poseidon`s Adventure though...….. Actually you may have convinced me to give it another go in either March or May...….


----------



## macraven

_That’s a really great picture of the owlery!

Thanks for sharing it_


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Yay! You are still going to be there when we go. If you happen to run into a short crazy lady, that's me! Seriously tho my family knows you are the one responsible for us going this spring. Your trips reports convinced me we had to go back.





Vicki Rickerd said:


> Mom and I were discussing this the other day how we dont even remember seeing toon land back in 2017. It looks so colorful and fun, the pouring rain must had us all out of sort then.





Vicki Rickerd said:


> So hard for a mom when the little one (even though he is not little anymore) is sick. Hoping Kyle will be able to go back with you soon, knowing you were looking so forward to this trip with him.



Oh that was him done for the next 5 or 6 days …...he did make lunch on the Sunday which was lovely....but he was done...…

Oh if it rains there it can be bad and it`s easy to miss out a whole area....

Did you tell me your dates for your trip???? I`ve forgotten if you have ......so you`ll be there the same time...oh you have to give me a shout out if you see us or let me know which park you`ll be in one day....it would be lovely to say hello...….and thank you!!! I love to hear you`re partly going back because of what you`ve seen here......that makes me so happy!!! I`m sure you and your family will have an amazing time again......


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I agree! Hogsmeade is a site to behold and the castle is amazing! I do love DA but Hogsmeade has a slight edge over it for me!
> 
> I learned about the talking fountain from your report, however he wasn’t talking when I checked. I can imagine how fun it is to hear it.
> 
> I will need to look up to the owl window now to see if it opens! Thanks to your reports I have noticed new things every time to look for!



It`s a hard choice isn't it between both areas......both are fabulous, but I think for most folks it`s a small difference between the two of them...…

Oh you missed the fountain!!! What a shame....he is so funny!! I say he as it`s usually a male voice, but I have heard a lady fountain once before...she was excellent too....maybe next time you`ll catch it live...

Oh we are like hawks watching it now whenever we pass by.....I asked a lot of people and they all said they hadn't seen it, so I`m not sure it`s a regular thing....it should be if it isn't


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _That’s a really great picture of the owlery!
> 
> Thanks for sharing it_



It is cool isn't it!! 

We really were surprised to see it open up that day.....I`m glad Kyle is so observant....lol.....I didn't notice at all and we were standing looking that way...….

Glad you liked it...….


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> Did you tell me your dates for your trip???? I`ve forgotten if you have ......so you`ll be there the same time...oh you have to give me a shout out if you see us or let me know which park you`ll be in one day



I cant remember if I did either. Have to love being 50. UGH! Anyway, we will be there for just a few days - May18-22. Not sure what parks we will go to first or when. Trying to embrace the non-planning aspect of Universal. Do know that we will definitely eat at Jakes and grab an adult beverage at Strong Water.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> I cant remember if I did either. Have to love being 50. UGH! Anyway, we will be there for just a few days - May18-22. Not sure what parks we will go to first or when. Trying to embrace the non-planning aspect of Universal. Do know that we will definitely eat at Jakes and grab an adult beverage at Strong Water.



Lol.......oh I hear you......we plan next to nothing every day.......but hopefully we can arrange to say a quick hello at the time.....I usually pop on here at some point when we are in Orlando....

We have a rough idea of what we’re doing some days.....like when we go to St Augustine or Mount Dora but it’s usually just a wake up and see where we feel like going today........yep, that’s a vacation!!!


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

OMG I've been gone so long I've missed almost another of your trip reports

Shame my own never got finished....Ooops

Rob and I were chatting last night and we said "I wonder if Carol & Tom" have been on their next trip yet?", and you have!!

We've started to plan Orlando 2020

Oh and here's picture of Jackson and I at Christmas (His little face!!) , hope you all had a great Xmas & New Year


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> OMG I've been gone so long I've missed almost another of your trip reports
> 
> Shame my own never got finished....Ooops
> 
> Rob and I were chatting last night and we said "I wonder if Carol & Tom" have been on their next trip yet?", and you have!!
> 
> We've started to plan Orlando 2020
> 
> Oh and here's picture of Jackson and I at Christmas (His little face!!) , hope you all had a great Xmas & New Year



Well, hello my friend!!! Fabulous to see you back posting again..........

Oh it’s time consuming doing a trip report........you’re so busy, I know.......I’m lucky, I’m a bit of a lazy cow and can swan around all day doing as I like......or so Tom says........wait..... should I be insulted with that..... probably true........lol.......

Jackson is gorgeous!!!  He is beyond cute.....no wonder you both adore him so much.....we did have a good festive season thanks, after we all got better from Orlando Viruses.......December was a washout once we got home, never got to visit family as planned leading up to Christmas and another visit to Scotland cancelled too .....Tom and I only really recovered mid January.......but hope you both had a lovely time and had lots of fun.....

Yes we’ve been again, back home and ready to go again in 4 weeks........Sapphire Falls and Mardi Gras this time......and a few other trips planned this year too.......big one is a month in September.......extra celebration for Tom’s birthday (although we’ll celebrate my b’day  and our wedding anniversary while we’re there) Tom’s is actually August.

But, lovely to see you here again.......both of us send our love and hugs to you and Rob.........hope we match up in 2020......don’t be a stranger and hope you enjoy the trip report.........


----------



## schumigirl

*Entering the Castle is always lovely......apart from the crowds that converge in great numbers around one locker.....today wasn't too bad, especially as we were doing a walk through this time around to take some pictures...we would go back in and ride after we had done this.*

*The TM`s will see if you have a bag of some kind and ask you to put it in the lockers if its not the three prong waist pack that is allowed......we usually go up to one and tell them we are just walking through and it`s fine.....*

*Today we head through the regular ride....but I think I prefer the EP line....although you do miss stuff with either line......so if you can, definitely do both lines if the regular isn't too bad.....there is so much to see in here.*


*One of the first objects we see as you enter the regular line is the humpbacked one-eyed witch statue that hides a secret passageway to Hogsmeade from the Gryffindor common area bulletin board....it is quite creepy when you see it and we have seen some little kids over the years be a little frightened of it...…*












*
And of course the mirror of Erised……..everyone wants a picture of this...….it wasn't too busy today when we were wandering around, but people tend to stop if they see you taking pictures as we do automatically too, but we always tell folks to carry on and go ahead of us. It`s only good manners really.....that way you`re not disturbing folks by stopping them every time you want a picture...…we did hear a group complain to a couple who had the famous narcissist stick and were stopping every few paces, posing and taking pictures.....but the family we spoke to when we caught up with them said they weren't leaving room for folks to pass....not a good idea. Funnily enough I read recently that scientists claim taking a selfie from a foot away form your face isn't very flattering and makes your nose look huge......I have an odd shaped nose, so guess no more for us lol....not that we take many at all.....*










*
The Potions classroom which today had a single flower placed outside...….of course when Alan Rickman died there were many flowers placed there for him......one of the TM told us occasionally and especially on his anniversary people do still lay them there.....nice touch......he is missed as he was a fabulous actor and seemingly all round nice guy...…if you`ve never seen the movie Robin Hood Prince of Thieves, you need to watch it......he is fabulous in it.....Kevin Costner, not so much, but Alan Rickman is the real star of this and absolutely steals the movie with every scene he is in....*











*
The greenhouse area is somewhere most folks love.....but to be honest it`s my least favourite area in Hogwarts or Harry Potter anywhere to be honest....I get it, it just doesn't thrill me like the rest of the areas impress......I think they could have done a lot more with it than they did.*













*First statue you encounter inside is the Architect of Hogwarts...along with a miniature model of Hogwarts, he holds a symbol of each of the houses mascots.....the lion of Gryffindor, the eagle of Ravenclaw, the badger of Hufflepuff and of course Slytherin`s very own snake. The very first time we wandered through the regular line we heard someone say rather expertly he was Godric Gryffindor.….there were TM`s strategically placed at that time and one explained to everyone who he actually was and he wasn't who the man in line thought he was....*










*
House points of course.....nice to see Gryffindor winning...….although I don't align myself to any house....I`m just not that kind of fan...….*












*This is a statue of first man thought of as the headmaster, or really better known as one of the founders of Hogwarts as none of them ever actually held the title all those years ago. No one knows how he became known as the headmaster, but this statue is kept as a memory of him inside the castle.  *









*
There is a large Griffin protecting the entrance to Dumbledore`s office...….this is so impressive......and of course it`s so cute to hear children say "sherbet lemon" outside it...….it would have been lovely if you really could be propelled up to see the real office of Dumbledore, but of course time constraints and sheer numbers make this impossible. *










*This was actually very beautiful in it`s own way......the unicorn Tapestry showing the unicorn is captive, but safe and alive...….*






















*
The portraits on the walls are tremendous and watching and listening to them is incredible.....how they`ve done it impresses us no end every time we walk though any of the lines.....I actually prefer the staircase in the EP line.....but this is still something so impressive to see...…*
























*One of the highlights of the line is Dumbledore`s office...…incredibly popular for photo opportunities......the EP line has the better view as it`s closer but equally most people will hang back of you want to get a decent picture...….I think people understand how we all like our own pictures to look back on. Yes, you can get many online, but knowing and remembering the personal experiences captured in our pictures are very special to us and will continue to take pictures to record our travels...…*






















*The Pensieve is quite distinctive......I did laugh to myself when I heard someone a few years ago ask why there was a little sink in the line......someone obviously not familiar with the stories...…but, in saying that, I think the genius of the Potter areas are ,you can thoroughly enjoy them all without any knowledge of the books or films whatsoever.....you may not know what everything is and what it may have been used for, but it has been so fantastically transformed from the books and movies that everything is a genuine joy to behold. *























*The defence against the dark arts classroom has the actual benches used in the films here......the hologram doesn't always capture as good as it should do......but this is a fun little stop too....don't just rush through the line.....*











*And of course, don't forget to look up.....*





















*
I loved this area...….the whole common room and how cosy it looks always appealed to me...strangely as a child I spent some years wishing I was at boarding school as some of my friends were.....I`m glad now I didn't of course, but blame the beautiful and exciting description of such places in children`s books I read often.....I`m not sure they ever made the USA but the author was Enid Blyton, a hugely popular writer for children many years ago, and as well as two series called the Famous Five and Secret Seven about children who were always having adventures, she wrote two series of books about boarding schools called Mallory Towers, and another called St Clare`s. They really made boarding schools sound so much fun. *

*So seeing the common room here it did evoke all sorts of memories of reading these books many times over.....*













*And of course the usually roaring fire where Sirius reveals himself and talks to Harry.....*





















*And one of my favourite little staircases where you can only imagine what rooms were supposed to be at the end of the spiral ascent...….*






















*Once you have gone through this part of the line you reach the TM who send you to the ride.....here you can exit if you have no desire to ride and the stairs take you to where riders exit and you enter the gift shop of course...….*

*This store isn't very large, but has a plethora of objects and delights to enjoy looking at, or of course purchase from the rather large amount of items for a small store...….*










































*After we have a wander round the store, we head out and stand to take some pictures...….we are so in awe of the castle and how majestically is stands above the village of Hogsmeade...…*





















*Back to Hogsmeade next.……..

*


----------



## Tink2Day

What memories your pictures invoke. I have many of the same but love seeing any photos of WWOHP.  I haven't been in quite a while and am dying to get back and see all the newer additions. Someday....sigh. Meanwhile I'll live vicariously with the Carole, Tom and sometimes Kyle adventures.


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> What memories your pictures invoke. I have many of the same but love seeing any photos of WWOHP.  I haven't been in quite a while and am dying to get back and see all the newer additions. Someday....sigh. Meanwhile I'll live vicariously with the Carole, Tom and sometimes Kyle adventures.



Thank you.....I’m glad you like the pictures........

Oh, I do hope you get back sooner rather than later  ......but until you do, I love having you reading along with our little journeys, and I appreciate the comments a lot.........always nice to read........


----------



## angryduck71

It's been so long since I've been in the regular line... I don't remember a lot.  Not going to do it at Christmas though.  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> It's been so long since I've been in the regular line... I don't remember a lot.  Not going to do it at Christmas though.  LOL



Oh I wouldn’t even dream of going though the regular line when it’s busy ......that’s where EP is a godsend........wouldn’t be without it.......

I do like the EP line for FJ.......it’s a good one........


----------



## schumigirl

*Heading back down to Hogsmeade you can see the crowds building as the morning goes on......it`s not mobbed by any means, but later on in the day it did get busier from what we heard from others who were in the parks in the afternoon. *

*Looking down on to the village you can see the tower they added when they started to do the Castle light Shows......it fits in incredibly well with the rest of the detail around the area...….and hides the lights well.....*
































*We heard a couple discuss whether this snowman is there all year round...….the lady said yes, it was...the husband disagreed.....so as we stood taking pictures, they turned to ask a man if he knew, this guy glanced at the snowman and kind of growled who cares and wandered off...…….*







​


*Honestly, this guy couldn't have been more indifferent if he tried.....the couple looked at each other and walked off with a slightly shocked look on their faces...….it wasn't funny, but it was a little odd at the same time...…oops!!! *

*I would have told them, but they were gone by the time I stopped sniggering......although how rude of the man to answer like that.....no need at all. I guess he wasn't impressed with the place.....I`ve heard there`s the odd one or two folks like that...…..*




















*We headed into the 3 Broomsticks for a pumpkin fizz and a wander around...….it was quiet at this time of the morning, but folks were still enjoying the breakfast......never eaten breakfast here as it just doesn't appeal....the pancakes sound good though, but their version of the British breakfast isn't what I would recognise as typically British. *

*I loved the detail in here too......and if you stand at the bottom of this staircase you can hear the house elves upstairs including Kreacher...….looking above along the 3B`s you an also see shadows move around as if the elves themselves are working around the Inn......it`s so amazingly well done...…..*













*We got our pumpkin fizz and shared it between us......it`s too sweet to drink a whole one on our own, but sharing is fine......it`s so much nicer than pumpkin juice....or rather controversially in our mind, much nicer than Butterbeer which we really don't like very much...….the drink anyway, love the ice cream and fudge. *

*Of course The Three Broomsticks hanging for all to see.....and some people do miss them somehow...…*

































*Looking up, you can see trunks all piled up in the corridors of guests waiting to head off back to school or elsewhere.....*






























*And again, the beautiful detail of everything that has been included in the design of the Inn is so intricate and attractive, we always stop and observe....and we do see the shadow of a house elf wandering around, it is just a glimpse of shadows, but you can see and hear them. *

































*I did always want an elaborate little staircase somewhere in my home like this.....sadly, not very practical.....*

*Back outside we admire the exteriors as much as the interiors, and as always take some time to look at the faces of others wandering around...….some look a little bewildered taking it all in, some look weary already and it`s only the start of the day for some......but most look seriously impressed...…..*

*It`s a shame the cranes and all the building work are going on right now for the new Potter ride.....cannot wait for that announcement to be made!!! But, for first timers seeing it all, I feel for them they aren't getting the full spectacular experience of everything Potter in this park, as the building work is a distraction for sure......I know it`ll be worth it though...…..*























*
Honeydukes is a wonderful store...….I haven't posted pictures of the inside as I`ve done so many times in previous trip reports, but it is a store you have to go into....even if you just wander around, like many do......it`s colourful and stocks many unusual candies and treats......even the weirdly wonderful all flavour beans......I`ve never actually eaten one of them......but have bought many for gifts over the years. *






















*The Hogwarts Express is a classic photo op..….the meet and greet with the conductor here is always fun......they do have wonderful characteristics of classic conductors of many years ago in the UK, and are always fun to chat too...….*

*At this point we see a TM we know well. We do know a lot of TM around the parks, some better than others of course, but it`s always lovely to catch up and have a chat with the ones we do know......it always amazes us how so many TM over the years have seen us on several occasions and exclaimed "are you still here" or "you should just live here full time".....lol....nothing like being made to feel welcome......lol...…*

*We chat to this man who does work here behind the scenes in the parks and catch up with what`s been going on with each other....of course he`s looking around for Kyle and we explain he`s not very well.....typical. He needs to go fairly soon so we head off after we have our last look around before heading out back home.....but, we did plan to come back tonight for the light show. Kyle wouldn't be with us I was sure, but we thought we might like to see it again. *












*We enjoy our walk back home and cut through the pool area......it looks so still and beautiful, and there are a few people dotted around the place...….it`s quite warm today but not boiling hot, certainly not warm enough for us to get in the water....…as we leave the pool area there have been a few folks go in the water....braver than me!!! *




















*Up next......lunch and dinner*


----------



## schumigirl

*Back into the room, Kyle was exactly where we left him......with a few empty bottles of water in the trash and a nose as red as Rudolph!! Bless him...….he looked slightly more awake though than he had when we left....and said the headache was not as bad. He was watching football again thankfully that kept him amused for most of the day...….*

*I went upstairs to get him another ginger tea and grabbed a few more bottles of water......the girls asked if they could get him some chicken noodle soup delivered, I thanked them and said I was just going for down for some now......they had already been so kind...….I did say we`d be up later though, it was mac n cheese night so Kyle might feel like some of that I hoped. *

*Back down and then I went down to Jake`s to get some chicken noodle soup......I had to drop off a note to front desk anyway so rather than get room service I`d just get it myself. *

*You don't wait too long usually, but today there was a little delay......I was sat at the bar waiting and the staff offered me a complimentary drink as I waited, I did say no thank you, but appreciated their offer.....and it wasn't too bad a wait......our favourite waiter wasn't working today.....always like to chat to him.....but there were a few we knew and they all waved or stopped to say hello if they saw me......it is just the friendliest place...…*

*But, eventually with an apology for the delay I got Kyle`s soup and headed back up...…..and I was happy to see he was more than ready to eat it......we sat for a while as he enjoyed the soup and then he said he was going through to our bed to lie down and hopefully sleep for the afternoon....or as much as he could. So I closed the drapes for him and said we`d head out somewhere and be back later...…..we had planned to maybe have room service or just go down to Jake`s if he wasn't that great, but as he was sleeping we were off out.*

*We decided to go to the Orlando Ale House on Kirkman again, but first went to Bed Bath and Beyond for a few bits we wanted from there......we weren't long doing that and then headed back towards the hotel area....taking some pictures of the new Universal hotel that`s opening this year, Endless Summer Resort.....of course these were taken back in December, it`s moved on a little since then, and Dockside Inn and Suites is also on the way up to on the opposite side of the road opening 2020. Both will be lovely additions to the Universal family of hotels…...*



















*We head back to Kirkman and see the improvements being made to the pedestrian bridge going across the road near the Doubletree Suites...…*

*Many people walk from this area to the parks, and although there are crossings and walkways and it is perfectly safe to do so, a bridge will be an excellent addition for folks that do walk this way. *











*
We pull in and see the car park is fairly busy today.....of course it is Saturday...….it`s always going to be busier at weekends and evenings.........we do enjoy being in here....food and atmosphere is always fabulous...….*












*They do have outside seating at the back of the property, but you can smoke out there so we avoid it like the plague.....there really is nothing worse than sitting close to people smoking, especially when eating.....*

*We ask for a booth today and it`s not too busy over this side today.....the bar area and the area to the rear is busier.....but as we are not sports fans we`re not fussed about partaking in the chatter today.....*

*This seems to be the booth we always get in here...….I don't believe we have ever sat in another one.....before we order drinks,* *Tom asks me with an ever so slight twinkle in his eye...….am I going to volunteer to drive back to the hotel and he can get a beer...….*






​




*I of course opt for a rather nice Chardonnay.....and our waitress remembers which one I liked from last time...now that is impressive......although we had the same waitress and I ordered the same wine last three visits......I need to change my choice of drink sometimes.....Tom orders a lemonade.....I did say I`d drive if he wanted me to.....he didn't really!!! He really does have a lot to put up with married to me......bless him....*



















*It is such a good menu here....and incredibly cheap prices....we have never ever been disappointed with the food here......and the menu is vast. It really does take us a while to decide what we are having today......it`s so easy to get the same things over again, but when they are so good...….mmmmm!!!! *

*Tom eventually goes for the ribs with fries and coleslaw...…..he does love a good rib, and they are second to none here.....*










*
I decided, finally on the Big Red sandwich......simply a chicken breast with hot sauce, and you can choose your hot sauce from the list of zinger sauces.....I went for the extra hot and hoped it would be ok......it really was and I could have gone hotter actually...….*











*Oh my goodness!!! This food was so good...….the chicken was so moist and succulent....not a dry piece anywhere...….I did wish I had asked for it without cheese as I`m not overly keen on a lot of cheese, but it was still really nice......and tingly on the tongue!!! *

*Tom`s ribs were as fall off the bone as they are supposed to be...…and the sauce had a slight tang to it too which he liked...…..overall a lovely meal and we were glad we came here again today. *

*It`s only a few minutes till we are back in the hotel...….we had a wander through the lobby and took a few pictures of the lobby areas, well more than a few although,  I believe we already have hundreds of the same pics over the years...… by the time we are back the refurb will have started on the lobby......this does sound like it will be amazing!!!! We are so excited to see the changes being made this year to the hotel...….*




























































*We wander up to our room and Kyle is awake again and is just about to jump in the shower...…sometimes it makes you feel so much better. He doesn't feel like any more ginger tea right now, so we settle down on the settee and find something to watch on tv other than football......we hate football......Kyle does enjoy it and that's why we get the sports channels back home....although it does give us Formula 1 Racing too...…*

*He has just come out and does look a little better when we hear a knock on the door...….one of the room service ladies says she has a gift for us from someone special to us...……*

*We were thrilled with it!!!! 

Apart from the fact we adore strawberries and chocolate covered ones are even better...….we are always so touched when our friend does things like this for us.....he is just so kind and thoughtful and we were so grateful..…..after I read the card, I had a thank you email sent off to him before we even touched them.....*

*It is such a pretty display too.....the sand is brown sugar and it just looked so nice!!! *

*And the strawberries were delicious...….huge too!!!! And an extra couple of bottles of water were certainly appreciated...….*











*They were so lovely......and we were quite reserved....we didn't just devour them all in one sitting......we put some in the fridge for later and decided we would save them for later...….but again, we are always touched by his kindness towards us. *

*We passed the afternoon away and then headed up to the lounge as Kyle said he could eat some mac n cheese right now...….music to my ears!!!! And they made such a fuss of him there tonight........

He did have one plate of the chicken mac n cheese and it was a decent sized portion I had put on the plate for him......he did enjoy it, and it was good to see him eat. I could see it was one of those bugs that really drain your energy...…..but at least he had some food and plenty to drink......He decided after his food he was just going to head back down, but was glad he had come up for something to eat. I think he even left with some cookies that had been handed to him wrapped up as he left......bless them!!! So, he went back down to the room and told us to stay up here, he didn't mind. We said we wouldn't be too long...…..*

*We had a couple of glasses of wine and as we chatted to the staff we realised we really didn't feel like heading over to IOA to see the light show...….we thought we might just go down and do the Wok Experience in Islands Dining Room......it is very good and we had done it many times before......and meant we wouldn't be going too far either. At that point a family came in from the parks and exclaimed it was cold outside now......well, that decided it for us.....we would stay in the hotel where it was warm and cosy…..*

*Many people in the hotel and others too, joke it`s a bit like Cheers for us when we stay in the hotels here.....and it kind of is really...….everyone seems to know us......but it is so lovely being in such an environment...…*






​


*We eventually and reluctantly leave the lounge...….we could have sat there all night......but we popped into see Kyle who was heartily eating a chocolate cake we had bought him today......and was quite happily, or as best as he could be ensconced in front of the tv, the heat was warm and the room was cosy…….so we said we were just going downstairs to eat in Islands......and we`d be back up in a couple of hours.....he was watching a movie and was content. *

*As we walked down to the restaurants Tom asked if I`d prefer Jake`s but I said I didn't mind, whichever he wanted as either place is excellent...….I went to the bathroom and Tom looked at the menu.....and when I came out he said a man had asked him how it was in Islands.....Tom said fabulous and mentioned the wok night and how good it was...….so he took his family in......he said he hoped they enjoyed it or he`d feel bad......and they were sitting close to us....lol...…..*

*One of the beautiful trees in the hotel...….little bit smaller this one. *










*We were taken to our table by the hostess and said our waiter would be with us soon...….and when he appeared we were delighted to see it was Casey who has looked after us a few times in here......and he recognised us straight away.....he couldn't just remember both our names, but it was sweet he even remembered us at all......he told us where we sat both times and what I had to drink......lol.....I am getting familiar!!!! He is the nicest young man and we were pleased it was him tonight...…*

*We told him after we chatted we would do the Wok experience and Tom ordered a bottle of white wine.....we knew the drill so we went up and for the first time had the soup.....Tom chose the Miso and I went for the Thai green chilli soup.....pictures were blurry so I can`t post but they were nice.....we didn't have a lot as we preferred to enjoy the entrée. *

*With the wok night, you grab a bowl and choose your veg, then tell the chef whether you want chicken, beef, shrimp or (yuk) tofu (sorry Alice on Davy`s behalf lol)...…..or you can have a mix of any of them.....and they cook it in front of you.....you choose rice or noodles and then your sauce.....there is a choice of around six. Tom and I both chose a mix of teriyaki and a spicy one, I forget the name...maybe Szechuan,  and both of us had chicken and shrimp.....*

*Tom had peanuts on top and a few extra chilli flakes, and I chose extra, extra chilli flakes.....and boy was it spicy enough now!!!! *


















​
*They were both delicious and incredibly filling...….and even better Tom loved having onions again......I have an intolerance to them and mushrooms, so he doesn't ever get any.....poor thing.....so he had loads of them in his...…..*

*You can go up as many times as you like, but once is enough for us...…..*

*We sat for a while to finish our wine, and had no room for any dessert tonight......and we chatted to Casey when he got the chance.....super nice guy...….as we were chatting the man Tom had been talking to came over and said thanks for the advice.....him and his family had loved it all...…..glad to hear it!!!! It would have been awful if he hadn't enjoyed it...……*

*We eventually paid our check and thanked Casey for taking such good care of us again and said we`d see him soon I was sure...…..*

*Straight back upstairs and with a sadness realised again, this was indeed our last night for this trip......it`s never a nice feeling but with Kyle feeling bad, part of us would be glad to get him home, but the other half wanted to stay longer.......*

*I checked my email and saw I had one from our friend telling us the weather was going to be dreadful tomorrow morning and into the afternoon when we would be leaving or the airport......I thanked him and said we would definitely dress appropriately when we left...….*

*We tucked into the rest of the strawberries now and thoroughly enjoyed them.....they were so sweet and we really enjoyed them and were glad we hadn't eaten them all earlier in the day...…*

*But, getting packed up is never fun.....and of course...….we had to do it......it is much easier going home as some things can just be flung in without any fuss....I had again, brought laundry bags and sorted them into loads they would be washed in.. I did try to ease the load of washing when we got home.....*

*It really didn't take us long and soon it was only last minute things in the morning that was left to do......so once we were done, we went through and watched tv for a while.....can`t even remember what we watched...but we did open the drapes and look out over the parks again...….we of course would be back in March, but for Kyle it would be another year...…..*

*We were rather sadly for a Saturday night in Orlando all in bed for around 10.30pm. We felt like party poopers tonight......but we were tired and Kyle again looked like he was ready to drop. *

*So, bed was welcome tonight, but with the attached sadness of knowing tomorrow was leaving day...….*

*Never fun. *


----------



## macraven

_You make all food fun !
When you described your wok experience made me decide to do it again for my next trip_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _You make all food fun !
> When you described your wok experience made me decide to do it again for my next trip_



Thanks Mac......you know we do love our food! 

The wok experience is so nice, we really enjoyed it again......we will definitely do it again too.....


----------



## J'aime Paris

I've had a Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day...
(to quote the book title)

But thank you for your continued updates...they certainly helped improve my mood!!!


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> or (yuk) tofu (sorry Alice on Davy`s behalf lol)


  Bawahaha.  I can't wait to read this to him.  But, really, you should apologize to me -- my tongue felt on fire just reading about all the hot spices you put on!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I've had a Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day...
> (to quote the book title)
> 
> But thank you for your continued updates...they certainly helped improve my mood!!!



Oh bless you!!! 

We all have days like that don’t we.......doesn’t sound like a fun time at all........

But, just think, it’s not long till you’re trip to Orlando in March.....and we get to meet up!!! 

I should be finished tomorrow or Sunday......heck I started this in November......it’s only a 10 night trip, it should have been finished ages ago!!!! 

But, sending hugs you have a better evening.......pour yourself a glass of wine or have a cocktail......and hope tomorrow is a much better day for you........


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Bawahaha.  I can't wait to read this to him.  But, really, you should apologize to me -- my tongue felt on fire just reading about all the hot spices you put on!



Lol.....oh I forgot you don’t like a lot of spice.....sorry.............it was hot Alice......Tom got around a quarter teaspoon of chilli flakes, I had a full round teaspoon.......wow.......thing is last time I asked for it to be hot and it wasn’t very hot.....so made sure it was this time........the chef did ask if I was sure I wanted that much......I swear he was watching me eat it as he didn’t believe I would! 

But.......tofu..........no, just no.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Oh bless you!!!
> 
> We all have days like that don’t we.......doesn’t sound like a fun time at all........
> 
> But, just think, it’s not long till you’re trip to Orlando in March.....and we get to meet up!!!
> 
> I should be finished tomorrow or Sunday......heck I started this in November......it’s only a 10 night trip, it should have been finished ages ago!!!!
> 
> But, sending hugs you have a better evening.......pour yourself a glass of wine or have a cocktail......and hope tomorrow is a much better day for you........


Thank you Carole!  A good glass of wine and a nights sleep did wonders.... I'm so much better today!!
We leave in 29 days!  Looking forward to meeting you and Tom!


----------



## schumigirl

*SUNDAY DECEMBER 9TH

DEPARTURE DAY

*​*And I`m so glad anyone is still reading along......I started this in November and I can`t believe it`s not finished yet...….it`s February and really it shouldn't still be being written up......I had planned it to be finished by mid January...….but thanks for hanging in there...….I appreciate each and every comment...….*


*So, this was the day we always dreaded so much......the day we go home. And we`ve had mixed experiences with our leaving days......when it used to be a once a year visit I was in tears every time leaving......and we also had some surprises which helped make it not so bad. *

*I think being introduced to Larry Beiderman a few years ago as we were checking out was one of our highlights and certainly helped brighten up our departure day......such a lovely and very genuine man. And although we had been in contact through emails for several years, this was the first time we actually met him. And we were so grateful to our friend for doing that for us......and we are lucky enough to have met him on most of our trips since then...….*

*So, now it isn't as bad as we always have a few trips planned...….but leaving is still never fun. And for Kyle of course, it would be a year before he was back. So I knew he`d be gutted to leave. *

*I woke up as usual, very early and wondered how Kyle would be today....I was dreading him feeling awful on the flight home......but we couldn't avoid that......I was just thinking about getting up when my email pinged and it was an email from our friend asking if we wanted to have lunch with him in Jake`s today before we left.....of course we would!!! So, I quickly emailed back and said we`d be there at midday...….now my day had improved already...….*

*I got up and went through to waken Kyle who was still sound asleep.....so I left him and jumped in the shower.....when I came out he was awake and said he felt much better......no headache and his nose although still not right, was less blocked......I was so glad he was improving...….I omitted to tell anyone I had a sore throat and felt a little off.…..not really bad, but when you know something is working on you...…but kept it to myself...*

*But for now, it was all good...…..Kyle went in the shower while I dried my hair and then Tom finally woke up and he showered...….we all liked the showers in the hotel....very powerful. And I did love not having to clean it afterwards......lol.....*

*Once we were dressed and ready to head up for breakfast I opened the drapes and it was indeed a miserable day...…..it was raining and the winds were blowing the trees as hard as I`ve ever seen it......not a nice day and I was glad we were leaving on such a day. *

*Yes there were two kids in the pool. *





















*But, up for breakfast......and it was nice that Kyle enjoyed his and didn't just rush back downstairs.....we sat and had a good old chat with everyone and passed a while just relaxing as we were in no rush to go anywhere......and saying goodbye to so many of them is never fun......and we did pass some time up there after breakfast chatting..….but eventually we headed down after saying some goodbyes to some of the loveliest people around....although we would be back up before we left......but in case we missed anyone we wanted to catch them now...…..*

*Once we were downstairs in our room, we finished our last minute packing and that took longer than we thought.....but we did have plenty of room as we hadn't shopped the way we usually do as we hadn't got out to shop as often as we had planned......but what we did get we were happy with...….Kyle was over the moon with his new wallet which was all he really wanted from this trip. *

*We hadn't bothered getting a later checkout when it was offered as we knew we`d be in Jake`s from around midday...….so around 10.45 we went downstairs to go over the final bill and make sure everything was right...and it was as always......here we saw a front desk lady we hadn't seen this trip.....always good to see her...…*

*The lobby was mobbed as the weather was awful....so we took our luggage to bell services and went back up to the lounge to pass some time......and again, so nice to be up there as it was so quiet in comparison to the lobby area downstairs...and it was still raining......but supposed to clear a little as we were due to leave for the short journey to the airport. *

*Just before midday we went down to Jake`s.....it was quite busy, I guess the weather does increase business too......our friend had already sorted a table out.....so he came in just behind us and we went through to the rear of Jake`s which we like as it`s a little quieter...….*

*It was a lovely lunch......we chatted the whole time non stop and had a really lovely time.....we were so grateful he took the time out of his day for us......and we adore his company......just the nicest man in the world.....Tom still jokes he knows he`s gone down to number two on my list when our friend is around....lol.....*

*Food was quite a decision……..but Kyle chose his usual cheese pizza with bbq sauce base, Tom went for fish and chips which are amazing in there, I opted for a burger with sweet potato fries and our friend chose the chicken and mozzarella sandwich with sweet potato fries too...….*









































*We sat for absolutely ages in there...….time always seems to pass so quickly when you are having the nicest of times...….and genuinely, we wanted to sit there all day, it was so lovely...…..*

*But around 3.pm we knew we had to leave for the airport. The car had to be returned and of course you never know how long things can take...….so we rather sadly headed upstairs to the lobby to retrieve our luggage and say our goodbyes to our friend. *

*We of course thanked him for lunch and everything else he does for us while we are there......but spending time with him is always a highlight for us.....and saying goodbye to him is always sad......but we know we keep in touch between trips......so a final hug and we turn to get our luggage. *

*One of the guys has worked there for years and years and he had said to us a few days ago we stayed a lot with them....we said yes we did and he said he had noticed we always seemed to be here.....lol....I suppose we were...funnily enough we knew his brother who now works at another hotel, he had also been at RP for  a long time....and again, always lovely when folks know and remember you...…*

*We took a last look around and then made the walk of shame out the way......we hate walking through the doors with suitcases the wrong way......but, no tears today. *

*Tom got the car and we got our luggage loaded up and made the journey to the airport.....*

*Over lunch I noticed I was coughing a little and thought it was just a tickle......and again, pushed it to the back of my mind.....but half way to the airport I began to get a headache....I had only drank strawberry lemonade at lunch so couldn't blame that......I said I`d take a couple of painkillers at the airport.*

*We got to the car rental drop off and as has been the custom with Alamo.....it was clear and easy....no extra charges had been added and we got the receipt saying we owed zero......excellent. *

*Walking over to the terminal we always joke we take our last breath of American air....although there is usually a bus going past at the same time so our last breath of fresh air usually isn't so fresh!!! *

*We head straight to the Virgin desks and we meet a lady who tells us she`ll check us in with the machines....and tells us to go weigh our luggage...we tell her it`s fine....and she gets a little snippy here by saying if they`re even slightly over we`ll be charged....I tell her I don't really care at this point.....but we head over to weigh them and then she calls us back saying she didn't  realise we were Premium and had the extra weight allowed.....ever felt like a Beverly Hillbilly!!!!! lol....we must not look as though we can fly Premium....*






​



*However, she was quite nice after that as all of a sudden I felt a little light headed...….she suggested I go to Starbucks and ask for something or other.....I wasn't really listening.....I just wanted to go and sit down....then I looked at Kyle and he had gone a rather strange shade of greeny grey......oh no...…*

*We went and sat in the food court as it was just slightly too early to go through Security.....Tom got us a coffee and some water for Kyle and we all looked a little dismal sitting in our little booth...….we didn't really say much except to say how much we had enjoyed our lunch today......I was so glad we had all felt well enough to have lunch together with our friend. *

*Eventually, we headed through and of course Tom said we had to take our usual picture by the tree which had become our custom...….so we did....although to be honest....it was the last thing we wanted to do.....but tradition is tradition...…..*

























*We didn't for some reason get TSA pre check this time, it`s not automatic even if you have Global Entry and we hadn't given Virgin our number for the programme when we checked in......so we had to go through the regular line.....and we were reasonably lucky it wasn't too bad...…*

*This was a day where you didn't need to take laptops and ipads out nor did we have to take shoes off......so we really did get through fairly quickly.....*

*Once on the mini people mover we felt glum.....this isn't the way we want to go......but, we forced a smile when someone spoke to us and said very quietly she enjoyed reading our trip reports......I said thank you and we chatted very briefly about how she didn't post on the Dis, but did on another British Site.....it was a brief conversation as we had arrived......so I felt bad as I wasn't my usual cheerful self right now. *

*We found seats where the 8pm Virgin flight was taking off and Tom and I went back up to get some rum from the Duty Free store....but, we were so quick.....picked four bottles and headed straight back down to just sit...…*

*It was honestly as if someone had waved the illness wand over us...….we all felt dreadful. Kyle looked like he had already fallen asleep...Tom looked like he was going to just be ill....and I honestly looked like I`d had a lobotomy...….I couldn't hold my head up so just  sat and stared at nothing......and we had some time to wait before we could get on the plane.*

*That waiting was dreadful. *

*When Virgin load the plane, the start with upper class, then Premium....so we were called but there were hundreds of folks already lined up blocking us getting in....I never understood why folks do this.....we all have assigned seating and it won`t leave till we are all seated...….Tom said excuse me to a lady who was stubbornly refusing to move.....then she got annoyed when we squeezed past her...she called us rude.....I turned and asked why she was blocking the way in...….she just looked at me and as I walked on she said oh it`s alright for them...….ah......so that was her issue......she was in economy and would be allowed on after us. I didn't respond in any way......she obviously had her issues to deal with. *

*We got on the plane and our seats were so handy.....we were in Premium but the downstairs premium which is so handy for getting off the plane at the other end. *

*Staff as always were wonderful...so friendly and one lady asked if Kyle was alright, I said no he had a cold and felt a little whooped....she said if he needed anything to let her know, I thanked her and said I would. *

*We were in a row of four I sat at the end, then Kyle, then Tom and he had a very nice young man to his right hand side.....they chatted a little and seemed to enjoy their conversation. *

*Kyle however, sat down, pulled on his eye mask out of the Amenity pack and went to sleep. Oh my goodness he was a horrible colour.....white mixed with an awful shade of grey...…..I thought when we took off I`d get his blanket and cover him with it...….but until take off he was actually warm enough. *

*We did take off on time and usually I love the take off......I barely even noticed it tonight...….I had taken a glass of sparkly as we sat down which is always offered in Premium and upper.....I thought it might help me sleep, but didn't really help in the end. Virgin are the airline that offer all drinks and food complimentary....and you can get as many drinks as you like......of course alcohol is limited not because of cost, but if they think someone has had enough they will say no. Which is a good thing of course......but you can go and ask for pepsi and such anytime. *

*Food was served and it was a Thai Curry......Tom and I took a few bites and left it....Kyle still hadn't moved so I told her I`d take a water for him in case he woke up...….I then covered him up and found my own blanket....Tom by now was looking awful.....he leaned over and said he felt like he was going to throw up....he was closest to the bathroom which was ideal I suppose if he did need to go. *

*I meanwhile went downhill rapidly...….I was light headed and felt like I had been beaten by a baseball bat.....so I sat in one position and when the lights dimmed and everyone was reclining I reclined my seat and Tom did his and Kyle`s too......Kyle didn't notice or move.....and actually I did nudge him slightly at this point as he really was an awful colour and was breathing only a little...….but he wriggled a little when I did......silly thought but he did look awful. *

*The flight was so quiet.....but, the boy behind me with his mum had their light on for reading and the boy was reading every word of something. I didn't complain as I soon realised the boy had some sort of Autism....and his mum was trying to tell him to keep it quiet, I hoped no one else complained because they hadn't realised the young boy was autistic. *

*It wouldn't have made much difference…...I felt too ill to sleep...….I just didn't want Kyle wakened......but around 4 hours into the flight I heard Tom say excuse me to the guy at the end....I just thought he was going to the bathroom.....he was, but he thought he was going to pass out......he just sat for around 20 minutes trying not to be ill or pass out......I didn't know this at the time of course......meanwhile I just looked liked I`d been dosed up with something as I felt my head heavy and couldn`t really move it...….*







​



*Eventually even with shivering, I think I dropped off for maybe an hour as the next thing I knew they turned on the lights and we knew we were less than an hour away...….none of us felt better. I saw CC look at us......I swear she thought we would all be taken out in a box!!!! She asked if she could do anything....I said no we just wanted to get home...…sitting there felt like an eternity....and thankfully the landing was good and we did have a slot to pull into...….sometimes we have to wait for anytime from 15 minutes to an hour for whatever reason.....so this was good news. *

*I woke Kyle up and as the doors opened we all stumbled off.....again CC asked if they could help......there wasn't anything but thanked them anyway....usually we have a ten mile hike to get to Passport control and I was about to say to Tom I couldn't walk that far...when we turned the corner and we didn't have that long walk today...it was right there...….relief. *

*Got through easily, we use the machines but I had to see an officer for some reason....he just checked my details and said have a good day...…*

*Next up is luggage. This can be a hit or a miss......and today we were lucky again, as our luggage was all among the first off!!! Result. *

*We did wonder about getting a day room at the Radisson and just sleeping the day away, but Tom was worried he`d be worse tomorrow....so we said we`d push on.....but Kyle was starving as he hadn't eaten since lunchtime yesterday...….so we decided to go in to their restaurant for the buffet breakfast......I could go a cup of tea to be honest. That`s what we did, but to say we all looked dreadful was an understatement...….and the first person we encountered was a lovely guy we`ve known for years since he was a waiter....he`s the restaurant manager now and immediately came over for a hug....I did tell him we were diseased but he didn't bother......made us feel very welcome and took us to a table where our luggage wouldn't get in anyone`s way.....and we did enjoy the buffet......I told Kyle to just sit and I got him some cereal and water.....Tom and I had copious amounts of tea and we had a selection from the buffet......it filled a hole but I couldn't even tell you what we had. *

*We then went to the bathroom and then to get the keys for the car and we went out into the cold December morning. And thankfully it wasn't too bad....it actually felt mild. Unusual for this time of the year. *

*Luggage loaded we got in the car and Kyle immediately fell asleep again......the journey is just under 4 hours now....we do live slightly further away than we used to so it does take longer......but how Tom managed it I`ll* *never know...….I was awake for around an hour then I just conked out. Poor Tom, he relies on us to help keep him awake but he manages just fine. I think you do when you are driving.....but if he had felt unsafe he would have pulled over. *

*Once back home we left everything and went straight to bed. And we slept. Around 4 hours, then forced ourselves to get up so we could stay awake till around 11pm and try to get back to normal. We don't usually get take out delivered, but we did tonight......pizza. But, it was more because we had to eat as we still felt bad. But we were home and so glad to be in our own bed. *

*Kyle recovered fairly quickly and had time off till Friday, so he made it back to work when he should have.....as for Tom and I, it took us to mid January to finally clear whatever it was we had. I developed a cough that just wouldn't clear and the usual flu symptoms.....Tom was the same but worse. We had no energy and we were so glad we had put all the trees and decorations up before we left...….the guy who helps with the gardening had put up the last of the outside stuff after we`d gone.....but they would never have been up if it had been down to us. *

*But, at least we were home in one piece...….

*



​
*
FINAL THOUGHTS*​


*First of all I`d love to thank each and everyone of you who have read and commented on this report......it has meant the world to read your comments and I am so glad to know you have enjoyed it again......I know I can babble on a bit at times, but I do try not to......so Thank you so much. *

*As always the highlights of our trip are never just one thing...….we adore everything about our trips , but the ultimate highlight is having our wonderful son with us for this trip...….spending time together as a family is the most precious thing in the world......other things don't touch it......and we enjoy every single second we are together...…*

*This trip was longer than last years Christmas trip at 10 nights......thankfully as of course Kyle missed the last few days......but before that we had an absolute blast together...…..*

*Virgin flights were wonderful as always...….and when we arrived at Royal Pacific we immediately felt we had come home......we are always made to feel so welcome...by everyone......as soon as you enter the property you are home. *

*The hotel is fabulous and we love everything about it...….from front desk staff to the amazing staff in the Club Lounge and everyone in between, we adore them all. And of course we have some amazing people who are extra special to us there, that we are so lucky to be in their lives. *

*Parks were fabulous. We love the festive season at Universal and already plan to go back this year again for  a Christmas trip...…..the shows and interactions you experience in the parks are amazing....so much fun and we loved every second. *

*Food was as always lovely...….we always enjoy The Palm and by the same token equally enjoy cheap and cheerful places like Orlando Ale House and anything in between...….and we did enjoy everywhere we went this year again. *

*Weather was beautiful......apart from that one absolutely freezing day, we had loads of sunshine and temperatures were perfect most of the time. *

*Meeting friends was as always a real highlight. We spent a lovely evening with Keishashadow and her husband and it was one of the best nights we had.....we were just sorry Kyle didn't make it that night......but we did enjoy it. *

*2018 was a wonderful year for us. We have been fortunate last year to enjoy five visits to Orlando and each and everyone of them were amazing...….there`s something special about it there for us.....the feeling of being at home is special. *

*So, for 2019......we have one or two trips planned already...…..*

*In March we are there for two weeks at Sapphire Falls for Mardi Gras...….and a bit of touring around. *

*May is two weeks again at Sapphire Falls......we plan to tour around a bit more then too.*

*June, I am taking my mum again to NY to see family. Only for a week, so it`s quite a short visit.....mainly be staying in LI. *

*September we have a bigger trip planned......we decided to stay in Orlando for a month......and we`ll be at Royal Pacific for most of it, maybe 25 nights, then switch over for our last few days to Sapphire Falls.*

*Late November and December we have 11 nights booked at RPR...….and again, Kyle has had his leave sanctioned and will be returning with us for another festive treat.....and this time we are not catching any colds or flu`s...……*

*Again, thank you so much for being part of this trip report...…..it`s so nice to have your company all the way through......I apologise it`s dragged on a bit......but finally finished...…..I hope you really did enjoy the read.*


*Hope to see you all for the next one...…..March is just around the corner.*​







​


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you Carole!  A good glass of wine and a nights sleep did wonders.... I'm so much better today!!
> We leave in 29 days!  Looking forward to meeting you and Tom!



I`m so glad to hear it.....I was wondering how you were last night...…

Oh we are so looking forward to meeting up next month......will fix the details when it`s a little closer and we both know what we are doing....but we will manage it!!!! 

Can`t wait...…..


----------



## Minniedoc

Another fantastic report Carole! So sorry for the illness - that has happened to me too.  But Orlando is the best! I am adding KSC to my April trip now


----------



## macraven

_Everyone enjoys your trip reports Carole!

You put a lot of love into them_


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> I`m so glad to hear it.....I was wondering how you were last night...…
> 
> Oh we are so looking forward to meeting up next month......will fix the details when it`s a little closer and we both know what we are doing....but we will manage it!!!!
> 
> Can`t wait...…..


Absolutely, me too!!

Another great TR is "in the books"!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Fabulous as usual Carole!!!

We just did a short stay last month and won’t be back until September, I always love the wonderful photos, as many times as we have been I can look at them and put myself back there with memories of sounds and smells and excitement, your phenomenal writing really helps also!


----------



## jacksdadcan

Can't wait til the March one!


----------



## shh

Great report...sad that it's over. There are few places I dread being sick more than on a plane...but then again I hate flying, so it's double the misery lol. 



schumigirl said:


> as for Tom and I, it took us to mid January to finally clear whatever it was we had. I developed a cough that just wouldn't clear and the usual flu symptoms.....



_Us too!_ My husband is still hacking away and actually had to go to the urgent clinic two days after we returned, as his fever climbed quite high. That bug was a bad one and so many people visiting Orlando in Nov/Dec seemed to catch it from what I've been reading on the boards and in facebook. We usually get colds, but not like that. 

Here's hoping we're both healthier next time. Looking forward to your march report.


----------



## Owlpost23

Babble away! That's what makes your trip reports wonderful! Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

*Hope to see you all for the next one...…..March is just around the corner.*​







​Hooray! I feel like clapping! What a lovely trip report, Carole! It's been such fun reading and following along. Don't apologize for a moment for taking your time writing it. I have SO enjoyed logging in each day to catch up and look for new posts from you. Really!

We all just love your reports - I love the way you write - you have such a friendly way of expressing yourself and your reviews are so thoughtful. I am so happy to hear of your planned 2019 trips and am really looking forward to reading them. I hope your February is going along well with your "prep" for your March trip! 

Thanks again for taking the time to write such a fantastic trip report


----------



## Tink2Day

It's over so soon???? For some reason a few trip reports have become my lifeline lately. Things just are so crazy, when I think they're smoothing out then something else happens.
Reading your 'babbling' as you call it is actually heaven.

Can't wait until your next report!


----------



## macraven

_I think her March count down has begun!

Exciting !_


----------



## disneyAndi14

Loved it as usual Carole! I so look forward to your wonderfully detailed reports! Very sorry the end was full of illness, however, you had a wonderful lunch with your friend! 

I never knew you could here Kreacher upstairs at the 3 broomsticks, I love it!! I have to check this out on our next time there.

Hooray for the trips coming up in 2019! I will be tagging along on all of them through the awesome TR’s!!

Thanks again for all the details and your honest opinions!!


----------



## schumigirl

Minniedoc said:


> Another fantastic report Carole! So sorry for the illness - that has happened to me too.  But Orlando is the best! I am adding KSC to my April trip now



Thank you so much, oh it seems everyone had something didn't they.......and I`m thrilled you are going to visit KSC.....please let us know how you enjoyed the visit.....

And so glad you enjoyed this one too!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Everyone enjoys your trip reports Carole!
> 
> You put a lot of love into them_



Thanks so much mac......I`m happy you enjoyed it too...…

Yep, they can be time consuming, but they are fun to write too.....keeps me out of mischief!!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Absolutely, me too!!
> 
> Another great TR is "in the books"!!!



Oh I hope so...….will be along soon I guess......only just over 3 weeks now till we go...….


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Fabulous as usual Carole!!!
> 
> We just did a short stay last month and won’t be back until September, I always love the wonderful photos, as many times as we have been I can look at them and put myself back there with memories of sounds and smells and excitement, your phenomenal writing really helps also!



Thank you so much...….

Yes, pictures are absolutely one of the best memories to have of trips......we do love our pictures!!! But, I am so glad you liked this one as much...….

Oh September will be here before you know it...….time goes past so quickly!!! Maybe see you there at some point...….


----------



## schumigirl

jacksdadcan said:


> Can't wait til the March one!



Thanks!!!!

Think new TR may be just around the corner...…..


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> Great report...sad that it's over. There are few places I dread being sick more than on a plane...but then again I hate flying, so it's double the misery lol.
> 
> 
> 
> _Us too!_ My husband is still hacking away and actually had to go to the urgent clinic two days after we returned, as his fever climbed quite high. That bug was a bad one and so many people visiting Orlando in Nov/Dec seemed to catch it from what I've been reading on the boards and in facebook. We usually get colds, but not like that.
> 
> Here's hoping we're both healthier next time. Looking forward to your march report.



Oh my goodness that would be double the misery!!! We adore flying so we were annoyed we didn't get to enjoy this last flight home!! 

Oh that does sound nasty!! Hope he`s doing better now, visits to urgent care are awful to have to do.....yes, I`ve never heard of so many people being ill at the one time.....seems everyone we know had something or other...….yes, it was the worst cold I think we`ve ever had...…hope you`re both better now too....

Yes, we hope not to be bad next time.....lol...….and thank you again, I`m glad you enjoyed it...….March is just around the corner...…..


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> Babble away! That's what makes your trip reports wonderful! Can't wait for the next one!



lol......permission to babble.....love it!!!! 

Thanks....I`m pleased you enjoyed this one and glad you`ll be along for the next one too...….appreciate the comments along the way too...…..


----------



## Robo56

Another great trip report Carole......as always wonderfully written. Tell the camera man Tom he did a great job. His camera shot in the Christmas bulb was a cool idea.

It’s always so nice to see a family enjoying their time together.

Hope you all have recovered from the lingering effects of that bug.

You will be in the Florida sunshine  before you know it enjoying Mardi Gras. Laissez les bons temps rouler friend.


----------



## schumigirl

AprilDreamsOfDisney said:


> *Hope to see you all for the next one...…..March is just around the corner.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Hooray! I feel like clapping! What a lovely trip report, Carole! It's been such fun reading and following along. Don't apologize for a moment for taking your time writing it. I have SO enjoyed logging in each day to catch up and look for new posts from you. Really!
> 
> We all just love your reports - I love the way you write - you have such a friendly way of expressing yourself and your reviews are so thoughtful. I am so happy to hear of your planned 2019 trips and am really looking forward to reading them. I hope your February is going along well with your "prep" for your March trip!
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to write such a fantastic trip report



Wow.....such high praise indeed.......Thank you so much....that means a lot, it really does. 

I`m always glad anyone enjoys them, so to hear you enjoyed it so much is lovely to hear......I love writing them and do beat myself up I should get them done quicker!!! 

March trip will fall into place too.....we do actually have a few things planned and a couple of meets this next trip too, so as always we are so looking forward to being back again...….and glad to know you`ll be along for that one too!!! 

Thank you again, that was so kind of you...…..


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I think her March count down has begun!
> 
> Exciting !_



yep.....26 days...….

Well, till we leave for the airport...….cannot wait!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> It's over so soon???? For some reason a few trip reports have become my lifeline lately. Things just are so crazy, when I think they're smoothing out then something else happens.
> Reading your 'babbling' as you call it is actually heaven.
> 
> Can't wait until your next report!



Oh bless you......you`ve had such a tough time recently I recall...….I really and truly hope your life gets back on to a more even keel soon….sending hugs...…..

Thank you!!! 

I`m so glad you've enjoyed my babblings.....lol......I think I could excel in it at times...…

But, I`m glad you`ll be along for the next one too, and thank you too for the lovely comments......always nice to read...….


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Loved it as usual Carole! I so look forward to your wonderfully detailed reports! Very sorry the end was full of illness, however, you had a wonderful lunch with your friend!
> 
> I never knew you could here Kreacher upstairs at the 3 broomsticks, I love it!! I have to check this out on our next time there.
> 
> Hooray for the trips coming up in 2019! I will be tagging along on all of them through the awesome TR’s!!
> 
> Thanks again for all the details and your honest opinions!!



Thank you so much Caroline...….yes, the end was a little bit of a downer.....but, it didn't take away too much of our trip.....I`m glad Kyle got a full week before he was laid low...….

So glad to hear you`ll be reading along in the future......always nice to see you here.....and yes, at the bottom of the stairs.....we love it!!!! It`s not always clear but hopefully you`ll hear it...….

Again, thank you and so glad you enjoyed it...…..


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Another great trip report Carole......as always wonderfully written. Tell the camera man Tom he did a great job. His camera shot in the Christmas bulb was a cool idea.
> 
> It’s always so nice to see a family enjoying their time together.
> 
> Hope you all have recovered from the lingering effects of that bug.
> 
> You will be in the Florida sunshine  before you know it enjoying Mardi Gras. Laissez les bons temps rouler friend.
> 
> View attachment 381541



Merci, nous allons!!!!

Thanks Robo…….I`m always glad to see you post and happy you enjoyed it......yes, family time is the most important thing in the world to us.....we would still have him along every trip if we could.....but of course he`s got his own life things going on......so we take the time while we can!! 

I`ll tell Tom what you said...….he`ll be happy to hear this.....he does enjoy taking pictures and yes, I loved the bauble pictures too.

Looking forward to being back and yes, we`ll enjoy some Mardi Gras time too!!! 

Thank you again Robo and thanks for the picture!!!


----------



## jump00

Hi Carole, thank you for another fascinating read -  I especially enjoyed your adventures at NASA. Both my husband
and I desperately want to make a day trip over to the east coast.  Your pictures and commentary were so on point. I definitely kept notes on where to go - and what to see.  So sorry that your whole family got sick - there is nothing worse than air travel when you feel so poorly.  You are troopers!   Looking forward to your next adventure 

Brenda


----------



## Denamac

We arrive at HRH in 26 days!  Maybe we'll see you around!


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Hi Carole, thank you for another fascinating read -  I especially enjoyed your adventures at NASA. Both my husband
> and I desperately want to make a day trip over to the east coast.  Your pictures and commentary were so on point. I definitely kept notes on where to go - and what to see.  So sorry that your whole family got sick - there is nothing worse than air travel when you feel so poorly.  You are troopers!   Looking forward to your next adventure
> 
> Brenda



Awww thank you Brenda.......I hope you do make it over to see it......amazing place...it’s definitely in our plans again in December........

I’m so happy you enjoyed reading along.......and yes, I have to say the flight was a tough one......never been so glad to see the UK this time......very unusual!!! 

But, thank you for your lovely comments.......always enjoyed reading them........


----------



## schumigirl

Denamac said:


> We arrive at HRH in 26 days!  Maybe we'll see you around!



Hi Denamac..........

Oh it’s just around the corner for us isn’t it!!! Oh please say hello if you see us anywhere around the parks or hotels......would be nice to see you and say hi........


----------



## TraceyDisney2008

Thanks for another great read, glad to hear you are all finally feeling better. Looking forward to the next trip report.


----------



## smiths02

Thanks for another great report! I'll look forward to the next one!


----------



## schumigirl

TraceyDisney2008 said:


> Thanks for another great read, glad to hear you are all finally feeling better. Looking forward to the next trip report.



Thanks Tracey.......yep, we are all recovered now, it was a real nasty bug going around and so many were floored by it.

Yes, we are looking forward to our March trip.......definitely need some warm sunshine!!!

I’m glad you enjoyed reading along too.........thank you for your comments always enjoy reading them.......


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> Thanks for another great report! I'll look forward to the next one!



Next one really is just around the corner.......

Thanks......so much, happy you enjoyed reading and look forward to seeing you on the next one too.......


----------



## NancyLuvsMickey

Thanks for sharing your trip with us... I really enjoy reading all about it... Too bad Kyle got sick at the end...   And I just saw all your future trips in 2019 and I can't wait to read all about them too!!!


----------



## angryduck71

All finished!  I was almost dreading the last part as I knew you were all going to get ill.    I have a bit of a head cold today I think I got from Davy (really I am pretty ok -- I'd better be as I have a tennis match this morning), but feeling a little under and tired and reading this... I really felt for you!  I can't even imagine that drive Tom had to do.  So glad everyone is better now!  I can't wait until you start March's report!


----------



## lebeau

schumigirl said:


> *I`ve heard there`s the odd one or two folks like that...…..*



I know a guy - single fellow in his thirties - whose father is quite well off.  Every year, he takes all his kids and their families on vacation.  All expenses paid.  A couple years ago, they decided to spend a day at Universal which this person I know wasn't too happy about.  His dad paid for everything including Express Pass, but after walking around for an hour or so, he decided he had enough.  He left the park and waited for the rest of his family... in the car in the parking lot!

I told him he's an idiot.  Even if he wasn't enjoying himself, he should have hung out at CityWalk instead of a parked car.  But he was pretty determined to be miserable.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

lebeau said:


> I know a guy - single fellow in his thirties - whose father is quite well off.  Every year, he takes all his kids and their families on vacation.  All expenses paid.  A couple years ago, they decided to spend a day at Universal which this person I know wasn't too happy about.  His dad paid for everything including Express Pass, but after walking around for an hour or so, he decided he had enough.  He left the park and waited for the rest of his family... in the car in the parking lot!
> 
> I told him he's an idiot.  Even if he wasn't enjoying himself, he should have hung out at CityWalk instead of a parked car.  But he was pretty determined to be miserable.



LOL


----------



## I-4Bound

It broke my heart to hear how sick you all were at the end of your trip. Here's hoping that March will bring an illness free vacation! I'm looking forward to going into the three broomsticks and listening for the house elves on our next trip. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## keishashadow

Another one bites the dust.  Not the TR, your poor sick family.  Lousy way to end a trip but soon another


----------



## schumigirl

NancyLuvsMickey said:


> Thanks for sharing your trip with us... I really enjoy reading all about it... Too bad Kyle got sick at the end...   And I just saw all your future trips in 2019 and I can't wait to read all about them too!!!



Oh I know....we were gutted he felt so bad......but, he enjoyed most of the trip thankfully!!

Thank you so much.....I`m happy you liked it, and glad you will be reading the next ones too...….look forward to having you join along too…...


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> All finished!  I was almost dreading the last part as I knew you were all going to get ill.    I have a bit of a head cold today I think I got from Davy (really I am pretty ok -- I'd better be as I have a tennis match this morning), but feeling a little under and tired and reading this... I really felt for you!  I can't even imagine that drive Tom had to do.  So glad everyone is better now!  I can't wait until you start March's report!



Thank you Alice...….I`m always happy you enjoy reading along!!

Oh no....hope you feel better....I know you`re looking forward to today`s match!!! Hope Davy is alright too....not nice to see them poorly. 

Yes, it was the toughest journey home we`ve ever had.....although to be fair, I did sleep most of the way...yes, poor Tom. But, all back to normal now...….and yes, next one is just around the corner.....hopefully!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

lebeau said:


> I know a guy - single fellow in his thirties - whose father is quite well off.  Every year, he takes all his kids and their families on vacation.  All expenses paid.  A couple years ago, they decided to spend a day at Universal which this person I know wasn't too happy about.  His dad paid for everything including Express Pass, but after walking around for an hour or so, he decided he had enough.  He left the park and waited for the rest of his family... in the car in the parking lot!
> 
> I told him he's an idiot.  Even if he wasn't enjoying himself, he should have hung out at CityWalk instead of a parked car.  But he was pretty determined to be miserable.



Oh my goodness...….what a baby!!!! And how ungrateful...…..I`d have been mad as hell if I`d treated someone to that and they skulked off like that...….

I guess some people are happiest being miserable!! 

I know we`re thinking of meeting friends daughter from the UK at Disney Springs this next trip or the next one......she works at one of the Disney onsite hotels and asked us to meet for a meal......now, DS has no real appeal to me, but we`ll go and have fun I`m sure, as it`s been years since we were last there. I have no clue what`s even there now.....but would make the most of our time there.


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> LOL



yep...…..


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> It broke my heart to hear how sick you all were at the end of your trip. Here's hoping that March will bring an illness free vacation! I'm looking forward to going into the three broomsticks and listening for the house elves on our next trip. Thanks for the tip!



Oh I know Andrea...….we can look back now and laugh....kind of......but at the time we were just feeling so bad.....so, yes, we`ve decided March will be illness free.....well, hopefully all our trips this year will be illness free!!! 

I guess it was our time for some bad luck...…..

oh yes, have fun listening for Kreacher...….

And thank you for the lovely comments along the way.....always look forward to seeing you post......


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Another one bites the dust.  Not the TR, your poor sick family.  Lousy way to end a trip but soon another



lol.....yep....we made a fair old set of sickies between you and us...…

Yep......new one in the works......will be glad to have you along for that one too...…..always love your comments......


----------



## luvdisdogs

I just love reading your trip reports!  I've learned so much from you.  Sad this one is over but I know there will be another soon.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> *but, no tears today. *



Maybe not from you, but I am sitting here with my kleenex box. Just love your reports. It is like we are right there with you. 
Seemed like this trip went by so fast. It is a small comfort that March is right around the corner.


----------



## schumigirl

luvdisdogs said:


> I just love reading your trip reports!  I've learned so much from you.  Sad this one is over but I know there will be another soon.



Oh that makes me so happy to hear!!! 

Thank you so much......we did have a wonderful trip regardless of the last few days.....sometimes you just have to make the best of things as they`re thrown at you...….

Glad you enjoyed it and happy to see you`ll be along for the next one too...….


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Maybe not from you, but I am sitting here with my kleenex box. Just love your reports. It is like we are right there with you.
> Seemed like this trip went by so fast. It is a small comfort that March is right around the corner.



Awwww......Thank you so much Vicki!!! 

That`s a lovely thing to say...….yes, looking back it did seem to go by fast....so we extended by another night for this December visit....

And yes, March is just around the corner...….look forward to starting that one soon...….will be happy to see you along for that one too


----------



## lebeau

schumigirl said:


> Oh my goodness...….what a baby!!!! And how ungrateful...…..I`d have been mad as hell if I`d treated someone to that and they skulked off like that...….
> 
> I guess some people are happiest being miserable!!
> 
> I know we`re thinking of meeting friends daughter from the UK at Disney Springs this next trip or the next one......she works at one of the Disney onsite hotels and asked us to meet for a meal......now, DS has no real appeal to me, but we`ll go and have fun I`m sure, as it`s been years since we were last there. I have no clue what`s even there now.....but would make the most of our time there.



Yeah, he's a peach.

Wherever you go, your mindset has a huge impact on whether or not you enjoy yourself.  My acquaintance was bound and determined to have a terrible time, so it was no surprise that he did.  He still complains about it two years later, but he will laughingly admit that he should have gone to a bar instead of sitting in a hot car in the middle of summer.

Sometimes you do things that don't necessarily appeal to you for the benefit of someone else in the group.  Sometimes they accommodate you.  Sometimes, things legitimately go wrong.  It's all about your attitude.


----------



## schumigirl

March Trip Report up and running for anyone interested...……


https://www.disboards.com/threads/1...ras-minions-harry-more-march-2019-tr.3734263/


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

schumigirl said:


> ​
> 
> *TUESDAY DECEMBER 5TH…….*​
> 
> 
> *We fell asleep quickly in the end and slept incredibly well, till around 2am when I was awoken by the sound of torrential rain......I got up without disturbing Tom at all and opened the drapes......I wish I had got a picture of it as you couldn't see the pool at one point. Even when it eased it was still bouncing down, and quite the sight to see.....I did stand for around 15 minutes just watching the rain...…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *I do have a friend who doesn't understand I do love to watch heavy downpours......as long as I`m inside.....it is very hypnotic and relaxing at times......only thing missing is lightning. Now for that type of weather we are the epitome of tourists in Florida...….we do stand and watch...…..yep, classic tourists at times......*
> 
> *But, eventually I get back into bed and fall back asleep...….and it is a good sleep. *
> 
> *We as usual get up early, although today is going to be a bit of a different one. *
> 
> *Once we are up and showered we head up for breakfast as usual......and it is fairly busy again. You always get a lovely and warm welcome when you go in, and today is the same. *
> 
> *I go up to the toaster and make my toast and a man strikes up a conversation with me.....have no clue who he is but I chat back......he asks if we`ve stayed here before and the usual stuff......then he tells me he doesn't understand how anyone could spend more than a few days at Universal at any time of year...….I say oh really...…..he then expands with he`s not overly thrilled here and wishes he hadn't wasted so much money on this trip as none of them were having enough fun...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *Yep...…I didn't have the energy…...or the inclination. *
> 
> *But, we honestly never get bored here, and although we don't spend all day every day in the parks, we do spend a lot of time riding and reriding and just enjoying the whole atmosphere of the parks.....and if some don't get or understand that......who cares!!!! We love it...….*
> 
> *So, we enjoyed breakfast and headed downstairs to our room......I sent an email to our friend who was planning to meet us his morning and walk to IOA with us......we were headed to the Christmas shop.....so he replied did now suit us ok.....it certainly was......so we went downstairs to meet him...….anytie would suit us as this guy is really incredibly busy and we so appreciate him taking the time for us. To say we adore him is an understatement. *
> 
> *Long story short...….Kyle went back up to the room as he had forgotten his park ticket, I chatted to our friend while we waited.....Kyle came back down and said the room key wouldn't work......so we all trooped up to see what it was and as we arrived so did security and a maintenance guy to fix it...….so our friend went back downstairs and we arranged to meet a little later......best laid plans!!! *
> 
> *So, as I had a couple of hours to kill, I did a load of laundry. The laundry in T3 is on the 2nd floor and quite hidden if you don't know where it is positioned......I never like the second floor as it doesn`t have any windows when you are at the elevators.....it seems very dark. *
> 
> *Laundry done and dried, we went down to the lobby to meet our friend again and we headed in to IOA. *
> 
> *It was a lovely visit to the Christmas store and we bought a whole load of decorations including three of the HE stocking holders for the mantle in our sitting room....we were pleased with them.....at one point though Tom heard the rather loud sound of an ornament falling and shattering into a million pieces.....and turned to see a look of horror on my face......he and our friend just laughed...….lol......Kyle meanwhile was like a chameleon and disappeared......of course he did!!! *
> 
> *The lady was there immediately to clear it up and I was so apologetic......at this point my friend brought me a basket to put everything in......lol.....nice idea!!! We ended up filling two baskets and were incredibly pleased with our haul from today...….and we had seen a couple of nice gift ideas too while we were there. They do have some lovely Potter ornaments in a glass case......very nice. *
> 
> *We all walked back to the hotel and it was so pleasant......we chatted all the way back and in the lobby said goodbye to him for now...we would of course see him again before we left, but for now we were heading off to drop all the items we just purchased into our room and then we were heading off to the Mall at Millenia. *
> 
> *We went straight to the Montblanc store when we arrived....Kyle was picking up the wallet he had ordered a few days ago......although when we went in the guy was on lunch and the other staff member wasn't in the least interested......so we waited a little bit and wandered into Williams and Sonoma...one of my favourite stores. *
> 
> *I buy a lime juicer and an ice cream scoop that could be classed as a lethal weapon.....it weighs a ton!!!! But we could be doing with a new one and a lime juicer is something I`ve meant to buy for a long time....the ones in the UK weren't as good…...no weight behind them at all....but this one is solid and sturdy. And very green.....no missing that in the utensil drawer...….*
> 
> *We wander back over to Montblanc as the man is arriving back from lunch, and Kyle is pleased with the wallet when he brings it out. He also got his initials embossed in the inside....not gold or silver, just embossed in so it looks lovely and not tacky as gold can sometimes be. *
> 
> *By now of course I was starving...….nothing unusual there...…..so we went into the Cheesecake Factory for Kyle to get  a slice of his favourite cake to take out and we planned to go upstairs and eat in the food court. *
> 
> *The CF was mobbed. It was after 1pm and everyone seemed to be waiting for a table, but it is an incredibly busy restaurant at any time of the day.....we did manage to get his slice and headed up to the food court. *
> 
> *It is quite a nice food court here...….and Tom suggests we eat from the Chinese place......I agree.....I love their Bourbon Chicken......this is one of our cheapest meals on the whole trip......we can never believe how cheap it is to eat over here....even with the worst exchange rate for the UK pound in years......it`s still a bargain for us generally...….*
> 
> *We both decide on bourbon chicken, I opt for orange chicken and rice while Tom goes for noodles and general Tso chicken which was supposed to be spicy......I also covered my rice in hot sauce, which was hot!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And of course Kyle has his favourite cake...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They are all gorgeous.......for such a bargain meal, we really enjoy it...….and of course Kyle clears the container of Linda`s Chocolate Fudge Cake...….it is a very large slice you get!!!!! *
> 
> *We sit for a little while letting our lunch settle and watch the goings on around us...….sometimes we have a Haagen Daaz ice cream after, but today we have no room for dessert...….*
> 
> *The mall isn't busy, but we don't feel like wandering around today at all. I guess whatever is working on Kyle is starting. *
> 
> *We get back to the room and Kyle lays down in our bed for an hour...….we were planning to do the Parade tonight but tell him if he doesn't feel like it we don't need to go...….we can hang around the hotel if that's all he feels like doing...…..but he says he`ll be fine after a sleep. *
> 
> *We close the door to the bedroom to give him some peace and I start to iron. Home from home....*
> 
> *Domestic Goddess here..……..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now we just wait for Kyle to wake up and see how he feels...……*
> 
> *More to follow...….*



Your GIF's are Priceless, when that guy starts complaining about Universal and I saw the Karen GIF....Too FUNNY! What a loser


----------



## cynditech

OMG - I am just dying reading your travels home!!!  That is the absolute worst when you're so sick, and have to fly, then drive!!!  I don't know how you guys did it!  I was very sick right after one of our flights years ago, ended up with norovirus.  Ever since then, I'm the most paranoid traveler ever - especially at the theme parks!!!

I'm looking forward to your 2019 travels!!!  Super excited for HHN this year - getting ready to book for that this week hopefully!

Thank you as always for sharing!!!


----------



## schumigirl

lebeau said:


> Yeah, he's a peach.
> 
> Wherever you go, your mindset has a huge impact on whether or not you enjoy yourself.  My acquaintance was bound and determined to have a terrible time, so it was no surprise that he did.  He still complains about it two years later, but he will laughingly admit that he should have gone to a bar instead of sitting in a hot car in the middle of summer.
> 
> Sometimes you do things that don't necessarily appeal to you for the benefit of someone else in the group.  Sometimes they accommodate you.  Sometimes, things legitimately go wrong.  It's all about your attitude.



Yep, attitude is everything......we always try and make the best of everything.....still, least he recognised he was an idiot for going sitting in the car...….


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Your GIF's are Priceless, when that guy starts complaining about Universal and I saw the Karen GIF....Too FUNNY! What a loser



Thanks Matt.....good to see you again...….

I love Karen...….and I`m too like her at times according to Tom if someone is annoying me...apparently I have been known to be a little more than honest at times...….

Yep, guy was pathetic.......


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> OMG - I am just dying reading your travels home!!!  That is the absolute worst when you're so sick, and have to fly, then drive!!!  I don't know how you guys did it!  I was very sick right after one of our flights years ago, ended up with norovirus.  Ever since then, I'm the most paranoid traveler ever - especially at the theme parks!!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to your 2019 travels!!!  Super excited for HHN this year - getting ready to book for that this week hopefully!
> 
> Thank you as always for sharing!!!




Oh my goodness!!! The norovirus!!! I`d be paranoid too about that happening again when travelling.....dreadful!!! 

Yes, when you think of how congested the parks are and what folks do....ugh.....sometimes I wish I could wear a mask there...…folks coughing and sneezing without covering their mouths and not washing hands....see it all the time!!! yuk!! 

And fabulous for getting HHN booked!!! That is something to look forward to...…

Thank you so much for joining in, I`ve enjoyed all your comments and glad you enjoyed it.....see you on the next one...….


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> We got our pumpkin fizz and shared it between us......it`s too sweet to drink a whole one on our own, but sharing is fine......it`s so much nicer than pumpkin juice....or rather controversially in our mind, much nicer than Butterbeer which we really don't like very much...….the drink anyway, love the ice cream and fudge.



I'm not really a fan of pumpkin things..but this does sound interesting!! 



schumigirl said:


> The Hogwarts Express is a classic photo op..….the meet and greet with the conductor here is always fun......they do have wonderful characteristics of classic conductors of many years ago in the UK, and are always fun to chat too...….



This is the main reason why I want to go back to the Universal parks. Last time I went they didn't have this yet! 



schumigirl said:


> *Hope to see you all for the next one...…..March is just around the corner.*



Thanks for sharing your trip!! I enjoyed reading all about it!! I'm sorry about the sickies in the end, and it's too bad it put a bit of a damper on the trip for Kyle, at least you two didn't really get it until the end, though it must have been awful to be on a plane feeling that terrible! I really enjoyed reading all about the food especially lol. Looking forward to following along on this years' adventures!!


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> I'm not really a fan of pumpkin things..but this does sound interesting!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the main reason why I want to go back to the Universal parks. Last time I went they didn't have this yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your trip!! I enjoyed reading all about it!! I'm sorry about the sickies in the end, and it's too bad it put a bit of a damper on the trip for Kyle, at least you two didn't really get it until the end, though it must have been awful to be on a plane feeling that terrible! I really enjoyed reading all about the food especially lol. Looking forward to following along on this years' adventures!!



I guess we`re not the biggest pumpkin fan either, but this is nicer than butterbeer for us.....but it is very sweet...I`d get one to share in case you don't like it.....Tom prefers the lemonade from in there. 

Oh you are in for such a treat on your visit then!!!! I`m sure you`ll be blown away by it all.....

I`m so glad you enjoyed it.....yes, we like our food!!!! Being ill wasn't nice for sure, I think the plane was the worst part for all of us....Kyle had seemed to improve in the morning, then just went downhill later.....but, we made it.....

Thank you so much for the comments......and see you on the next one too...…..


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

Just finished up your report, wonderful as always. Poor Kyle and you all being ill, nothing worse than being ill on a flight or having toothache as I discovered last trip

Universal looks amazing at Christmas, nice to see the weather is still warn later in the year. I am already desperate for some sun after coming back last october

Oh we LOVED Kennedy space station as well, we felt like kids! There is something about space that is so awesome. We did it via coach and promised if we ever went back we would go by car!


----------



## Tygerlilly

Just read the whole thing start to finish! I've actually read all of your reports. They're full of so much useful information and reading how much you enjoy the club lounge is actually what made me decide to book RPRCL for our honeymoon! (Crossing all my fingers for a good AP discount to come out in a few months)

The pictures of food are always great and you guys seem to have similar tastes to us, so it's so helpful! I can't wait to try some of that chowder and the wings! And sushi on our doorstep? Yes!!!

This report also has me strongly considering heading over to KSC. We will be there for 6 days and have plans for Epcot for food and wine one day, but I think we would really like that side trip. Thanks for all that amazing info dfrom there.

Sad y'all felt crummy at the end, but you're so close to your next trip already!


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Just finished up your report, wonderful as always. Poor Kyle and you all being ill, nothing worse than being ill on a flight or having toothache as I discovered last trip
> 
> Universal looks amazing at Christmas, nice to see the weather is still warn later in the year. I am already desperate for some sun after coming back last october
> 
> Oh we LOVED Kennedy space station as well, we felt like kids! There is something about space that is so awesome. We did it via coach and promised if we ever went back we would go by car!



Oh Matt, I remember your toothache........it is one of the worst pains to have!! Yes, we felt bad!!! 

It was lovely at a Christmas, the days it was warm, it was really warm....but that one day......it was like a freezing cold day in Hastings!!! Yes, some warm sunshine will be nice right now.......

Kennedy was one of our highlights......no doubt we’ll be back again.......

I’m so glad you enjoyed reading this one.......


----------



## schumigirl

Tygerlilly said:


> Just read the whole thing start to finish! I've actually read all of your reports. They're full of so much useful information and reading how much you enjoy the club lounge is actually what made me decide to book RPRCL for our honeymoon! (Crossing all my fingers for a good AP discount to come out in a few months)
> 
> The pictures of food are always great and you guys seem to have similar tastes to us, so it's so helpful! I can't wait to try some of that chowder and the wings! And sushi on our doorstep? Yes!!!
> 
> This report also has me strongly considering heading over to KSC. We will be there for 6 days and have plans for Epcot for food and wine one day, but I think we would really like that side trip. Thanks for all that amazing info dfrom there.
> 
> Sad y'all felt crummy at the end, but you're so close to your next trip already!



Thank you so much Tygerlilly (love that name) 

I remember you now on the RP thread asking about Club Level........I’m glad you decided to go for it......amazing staff wil really look after you and your family! And honeymoon too!!! How lovely........

Tom dreams about that chowder when we’re not there......lol.......and yes, sushi is amazing!! I’m sure you’ll love your stay there, no doubt. 

Yes, KSC is absolutely worth a visit......it’s a wonderful day and everything there really stayed with us even now. 

I’m so glad you’ve enjoyed the reports.......that makes me smile.....and hope to see you on the next one too......


----------



## tammy

As always, it was a fun read.  So sorry you guys were so sick but glad you're all feeling much better.  Thanks so much for sharing.  Ready for the next adventure.


----------



## schumigirl

tammy said:


> As always, it was a fun read.  So sorry you guys were so sick but glad you're all feeling much better.  Thanks so much for sharing.  Ready for the next adventure.



Thanks so much tammy..…..yes, it was a sucky time travelling home, never been so glad to get home....finally laying down on our bed was bliss!!! 

I`m so happy you enjoyed reading it, it was a pleasure to see you post and comment....yep, look forward to seeing you on the next one too...…..


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Thank you for another great report!!!!  I love to live vicariously through your trip reports!!!!  I'm glad you are finally feeling better.  But what a way to end your trip.  Gosh, I can't even imagine travelling feeling like the walking dead.  As I posted earlier, a co worker had been travelling to Florida around the same time, and picked up a very nasty bug, and a few people at my other job got quite sick over the holidays. 

I can't wait to read up on your next adventure!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thank you for another great report!!!!  I love to live vicariously through your trip reports!!!!  I'm glad you are finally feeling better.  But what a way to end your trip.  Gosh, I can't even imagine travelling feeling like the walking dead.  As I posted earlier, a co worker had been travelling to Florida around the same time, and picked up a very nasty bug, and a few people at my other job got quite sick over the holidays.
> 
> I can't wait to read up on your next adventure!



Thanks so much...I`m happy you enjoyed it!

Yes, much better now and looking back I`m amazed we managed the flight home at all......The Walking Dead is a very good description of how we were. Yes, there seemed to be a plethora of bugs and germs around at that time...so many are saying the saying thing around the same time...…

Thank you again for the lovely comments along the way....always appreciate it......


----------



## FoodieFriend

schumigirl said:


> March Trip Report up and running for anyone interested...……



Thank you so much for your trip report!!! We'll be trying RPR during from Dec 15-18 for our first visit to USO during Christmas time. I loved all your lovely photos & descriptions of everything! I was sad to read that your whole family was struck down tho. My mom got pretty sick while we were at WDW in '17 for Flower & Garden Festival. I always appreciate your input on the USO menus thread & this is the first of your trip reports I've read thru & I look forward to reading more in 2019! Thanks again!!!


----------



## schumigirl

FoodieFriend said:


> Thank you so much for your trip report!!! We'll be trying RPR during from Dec 15-18 for our first visit to USO during Christmas time. I loved all your lovely photos & descriptions of everything! I was sad to read that your whole family was struck down tho. My mom got pretty sick while we were at WDW in '17 for Flower & Garden Festival. I always appreciate your input on the USO menus thread & this is the first of your trip reports I've read thru & I look forward to reading more in 2019! Thanks again!!!



Well, thank you so much........I’m so glad you enjoyed reading it.......I’m so glad to read what you wrote......

You’ll love RP I’m sure, and the holiday stuff all round the parks and hotels is beautiful........

Yes, we did get it bad.......but still managed to have a fabulous time,.....shame your mum got ill too.....it’s not supposed to happen on vacation is it!!! 

Thanks again for your comments, I do appreciate them.......and hope you enjoy other reports too.......New one is up and running even though we haven’t left yet.......lol.......


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Life intervened and it took me forever to finish this TR -- and I'm so sorry it ended on a sour note! There is nothing worse than being sick and having to travel through it. Thanks so much for your wonderful, descriptive reports -- I'm enjoying catching up immensely due to your practical and optimistic writing style! Really, it's just a lovely feeling to be able to immerse myself in your adventures!


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> Life intervened and it took me forever to finish this TR -- and I'm so sorry it ended on a sour note! There is nothing worse than being sick and having to travel through it. Thanks so much for your wonderful, descriptive reports -- I'm enjoying catching up immensely due to your practical and optimistic writing style! Really, it's just a lovely feeling to be able to immerse myself in your adventures!



Welcome back my friend!!!!! 

I hope things are good with you.....yes, life sometimes takes over doesn't it...….

I`m so glad to see you post again, and yes, it did kind of end not the best......but we still had a fabulous trip, doing many of the things we wanted to do....and we get to do it all again this December too...….

The flight home was awful.....we really did think they were going to be taking us out in boxes (who says I`m a drama queen lol) But, we got through it....eventually......and Kyle is such a trooper, he really is.....

I am so glad you enjoyed it......I popped back on to try and get further along with the trip just gone in March as we leave in less than 2 weeks for Universal and Sapphire again.....and was surprised to see this one being posted on again.....lol.....glad it was you!!! 

Sending you many hugs..….


----------



## Worfiedoodles

schumigirl said:


> Welcome back my friend!!!!!
> 
> I hope things are good with you.....yes, life sometimes takes over doesn't it...….
> 
> I`m so glad to see you post again, and yes, it did kind of end not the best......but we still had a fabulous trip, doing many of the things we wanted to do....and we get to do it all again this December too...….
> 
> The flight home was awful.....we really did think they were going to be taking us out in boxes (who says I`m a drama queen lol) But, we got through it....eventually......and Kyle is such a trooper, he really is.....
> 
> I am so glad you enjoyed it......I popped back on to try and get further along with the trip just gone in March as we leave in less than 2 weeks for Universal and Sapphire again.....and was surprised to see this one being posted on again.....lol.....glad it was you!!!
> 
> Sending you many hugs..….



Well now you just made my day! Things are going exceptionally well -- our DS 21 has been accepted into an internship this summer which will lead to a job offer from a major insurance company when he graduates if all goes well. My DH just ran the Boston Marathon again, and I'm seriously thinking I need to plan a trip to Universal for 2020! I'm going to dive into your March trip for inspiration


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> Well now you just made my day! Things are going exceptionally well -- our DS 21 has been accepted into an internship this summer which will lead to a job offer from a major insurance company when he graduates if all goes well. My DH just ran the Boston Marathon again, and I'm seriously thinking I need to plan a trip to Universal for 2020! I'm going to dive into your March trip for inspiration



Oh that is fabulous to hear!!! You must be so proud of him....well, both of them actually.....quite a set of  achievements...…

Hope your son enjoys his summer doing that, and a suitable job offer follows!!! Fingers and toes crossed!!! 

Oh you need to plan a trip!!!! Absolutely 100% it`s a fabulous idea...….


----------

